# This or That?



## Sinister

This is played on some Forums past and present that I have been a member of. The rules are fairly simple: You pick two things, be it actors, actresses, rock bands, movies--anything, that are similar in nature and everyone chooses which they would prefer. When everyone has had a chance to pick something, someone else starts another This or That topic. You can give reasons why you prefer something over another if you like, but it's not necessary, it is simply more fun if you do and gives us all a chance to learn more about our Forum pals.

Superman
or
Batman?


----------



## dougspaulding

The Batman. Mind you, I like SuperDude as much as the next guy, but there's something fascinating about "The Bat", places dark and dank, hidden, nighttime in the city, and that wonderful toy he drives around in.


----------



## Sinister

The Bat for me as well. Supes has some cool powers and all, but you can't beat Bruce Wayne's alter ego when it comes to whooping ass in the most exciting of ways.


----------



## Doctorthingit

When I was young and innocent, and believed in superheroes and watched a lot of He-Man and saw Batman and Batman Returns in the theaters with such excitement, basically before I became a teenager and was traumatized for life, I looked up to Superman. I didn't appreciate the darkness of Batman until I was a loner teenager who couldn't relate to anyone except Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer. Superman has universal appeal, and my inner-child still thinks he has the better costume. I should still say I choose Batman, because he has those two really cool Tim Burton films (October 18 can't come soon enough) but I like Superman's legacy better.


----------



## RAXL

Even though he's been stuck with some really horible films, nobody beats the Bat. In the DC Universe the Bat is like, one step below God. And it's a very small step. :ninja:


----------



## Doctorthingit

Hey, isn't the point of this game supposed to be: the person who answers, then follows their answer with a This or That of their own?


----------



## Sinister

No. Everyone that wants in gets a shot at putting their two cents in. After a while, someone (Whoever wants to) gets to do another "This or That?" It doesn't matter when it's done, if you think the time is appropriate, go for it!


----------



## Doctorthingit

Sinister said:


> No. Everyone that wants in gets a shot at putting their two cents in.


I was _THIS_ close to actually mentioning that in that last post. But heck, that's what the


> option is for. I never wanted to promote ignoring the first or any previous t.o.t. entries. If I say anymore, this will go off topic. So, I'll go for...
> 
> Not cold winter (never below 33 degrees, no freezing winds or school cancellations)
> or
> Record hot summer (always over 100 degrees, plus 90% humidity every day)?


----------



## Sinister

Not cold Winter for me. If it is above 33, that's fine that is if it doesn't feel like Spring, or worse, Summer outside. I HATE the heat! Give me cold, crisp weather any day of the year.


----------



## Doctorthingit

You're the first person I've found who actually admits they don't like the heat. I'll make the same choice because I'd rather live in 25 degrees every day all year round than have to put up with even 82 degrees and 75% humidity. But most people just don't understand the concept of too hot, especially when they whine all winter long- "I wish it was summer, I wish it was summer." Then we get summer, with a vengeance.


----------



## Sinister

You can ask Zombie-F, Spaulding, Raxl just about anyone that I even suspect lives or has lived up North, that I have been known to start actual threads inquiring about weather change when the actual season for Autumn or Winter is upon us. Unfortunately, living in Florida, you don't know when Summer ends or begins here. It's hot for a good ten out of twelve months in this godforsaken patch of earth.


----------



## Sinister

Surf or Turf?

I know a lot of people LOVE seafood; so do I, but nothing even comes close to a perfectly cooked steak with all the trimmings. Turf for me, Unpleasant Street Posse!


----------



## Zombie-F

Turf, definitely turf. I don't much care for many seafoods, Haddock and Salmon pretty much sum up my Surf likes, but for turf...

Anything that lives on a farm is good. Chicken, steak, ribs, pork chops... I could go on and on.


----------



## dougspaulding

Surf. I'll have fish any day. Cooked any way. Nothing like a Friday night fish fry down south consisting of fried mullet (catfish will do in a pinch), steak fries, hushpuppies, baked beans, cheese grits, and iced tea! Yum yum!


----------



## Doctorthingit

I do like a whole lot of Surf, I got to go with turf. Just because there are sea things I will not eat. I can't stand scallops, I won't touch them to pry a hundred dollar bill from them. I also don't like shrimp. But there are more turf things I won't eat.


----------



## Sinister

*Guns N' Roses* or *Velvet Revolver?*


----------



## Doctorthingit

Velvet Revolver. Mostly because I've always been a fan of Stone Temple Pilots and their lead singer Scott Weiland, I even vaguely remember his 1998 solo project, and his album 12 Bar Blues. I like this new outfit.


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, being I liked the band more than I liked Axl, I gotta go with Velvet Revolver.


----------



## RAXL

GnR. (duh  )

VR is nice and all, but c'mon, where is Slash really rockin it harder: Appetite or Contraband? Appetite is one of the best rock albums ever.
Like I said, VR is a nice little project, and I hope they can keep it going, after cancelling a huge chunk of their European tour, but it can't come close to what GnR was.


----------



## Zombie-F

WAS being the operative word. G'N'R is dead. Just learn to live with it.


----------



## Sinister

And since I have been VERY vocal in my feelings for Axl Rose, I think this is going to come as no surprise that I go with Revolver as well. Scott Weiland is twice to three times the vocalist that Rose ever was. I just hope Weiland can lay off the drugs to make the group as prominent as Gn'R or STP were. It's a waste of raw talent when someone of his caliber falls victim to the ravages of illegal narcotics.


----------



## RAXL

I just think that in three years people are gonna say, "VR, oh yeah I kinda remember that. That was the guys from GnR and the guy from STP"
Hell, that's how it's known NOW. It's ALWAYS "the guys from GnR and STP". It's NEVER just "the guys of VR".
So here we are, more than a decade after GnR, and people STILL know what it is.
GnR made an impact that VR , I don't think, ever will come near too. I still hear WTTJ, SCOM, PC, KOHD, NR, and a ton of other GnR songs on the radio every day. I might hear one VR song a WEEK. Maybe. They've already tended to fade out.
Again, not to slam VR or anything. Cause it's not like it's bad rock or anything ( It's not MEGA-ROCK, but then, not much is  ), I just don't see that band, or their music having the staying power of GnR's music.

All in all, I just want Slash to be able to cut loose, and ROCK again. He just seems to be ...I don't want to say "holding back", on CONTRABAND, but it's just not what I expect to hear from him.


----------



## Sinister

Gn'R I believe wouldn't have had the impact that they did have if rock wasn't in so sorry a state that it was in at the time. Their first album _Live Like A Suicide_ (Which was later re-packaged as _Gn'R Lies_) was never around where I was at the time and no one had even heard of them. MTV, then, a fairly decent channel that still played music videos played _Welcome to the Jungle _ when _Appetite For Destruction_ first hit and suddenly they were a hit! Why? Because we were fed a steady diet of melodic, bubble gum pop Metal bull**** like *Poison, Def Leppard* (they were good at one time, but after _Hysteria_ came out it was all downhill from there!) *Warrant, Winger, Bon Jovi, Great White* etc. Even *Aerosmith* (ANOTHER former great band) jumped on that Aquanet band wagon. It was time to move on. The Grunge movement still had yet to rear its head in Seattle, so Gn'R, and maybe *Metallica* were all the main stream public had to latch onto, because the re-emerging rock scene was supposed to be the next best thing. I GUARANTEE you that if there had been a wider range in which to choose from and Gn'R came out a bit later, you wouldn't know who they were today. I also believe that if the Grunge wave had come along before the advent of Gn'R, they wouldn't have made it past their second album. It has nothing to do with talent, really, it has everything to do with the fickle World-Wide general public consumer audience; especially, America.

That's just my opinion, of course, but I'll bet I'm not far off the mark. I guess we'll never know what *Velvet Revolver * could have been, if not for the fact we know what *Guns N' Roses* were.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Sinister said:


> Gn'R I believe wouldn't have had the impact that they did have if rock wasn't in so sorry a state that it was in at the time.


Amen!!!


----------



## RAXL

Unfortunately, I think it's in as bad or worse state today.


----------



## Sinister

I think you are absolutely right, my *Ghostbuster* loving chum.


----------



## Omega

Especially with such bands as: Papa Roach, Good Charlotte, Tapproot, Trapt, and a bunch of other bands who should never have put out upon the world their terrible musical "talent."


----------



## Doctorthingit

Omega..Black said:


> Especially with such bands as: Papa Roach, Good Charlotte, Tapproot, Trapt, and a bunch of other bands who should never have put out upon the world their terrible musical "talent."


AMEN to the second power!!


----------



## Sinister

Rodriguez or Tarantino? (Decided to this one after picking up *Sin City* today.  )


----------



## Doctorthingit

Tarantino. Though I seriously thought Reservoir Dogs was a turkey.


----------



## Zombie-F

Tarantino. We can forgive him for Jackie Brown. He more than made up for that with the Kill Bills.


----------



## Sinister

*Jackie Brown,* though not the best Tarantino flick after a showing of films like *Reservor Dogs* and *Pulp Fiction* is nonetheless a very good movie. It was missing the cool dialogue that is usually associated with he and writing partner Roger Avery. This film was adapted from a book, so he was only able to interpret it accordingly. Unlike Stanley Kubrick, he didn't just take one glance at the thing and then throw the book in the trash and made it his own way. Kubrick's version of *The Shining* bore only a passing resemblance to the book from which it was derived, but it is arguably much better than the latter more faithful interpretation of the book. Tarantino didn't do this and as a result. it comes off more like the book than his own viewpoint. There is one defintite difference for the book _Rum Punch_ as opposed to the film, the heroine in the book was white.

I pick Tarantino as well. After 5 films and various collaborations with Rodriguez, he is my favorite director of all time. Rodriguez has some damn great films. *Sin City* only bolstered the mans place higher up in my list, but past Tarantino? No way. For every "Sin" there is a *Spy Kids* movie. In my opinion, Rodriguez has more misses than Quentin, even though he has the sheer raw talent to come close the man but not surpass. Even if he directed a most amazing film like *Sin City* and *From Dusk Till Dawn* he had a lot of help from Q.T. on the latter and comic creator Frank Miller on the former. Is this bad? No, because I think his films surrounding the mysterious El Mariachi to be cool as hell.

Tarantino it is.


----------



## Sinister

*AC/DC* with Bon Scott, or Brian Johnson?


----------



## Zombie-F

Bon Scott. No question. I'll say Back in Black is their best album, but their music, in general, was more energetic with Scott. Plus, Johnson's voice has been demolished since after Back in Black.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Zombie-F said:


> We can forgive him for Jackie Brown.


Yes we can, easily. Because it was an excellent film. Probably the best acted of that entire year.

Oh, and I'm not an AC/DC fan.


----------



## Zombie-F

Doctorthingit said:


> Oh, and I'm not an AC/DC fan.


With all the stuff I think is crap you listen to, you don't like AC/DC? You're a weird guy. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

Brian Johnson for me. Nothing against Bon, but Brian brought a certain energy to the band that wasn't there before. Maybe it was because of the sound quality of songs in the early seventies as opposed to what came along much later, I don't know, but I tell you this: Playing such songs as _Thunderstruck, Sink the Pink, C.O.D._ and _Back in Black_ while I'm driving is not a good idea. That has all the ear-marks of a hefty speeding ticket.


----------



## Omega

Brian Johnson has better vocals and I do believe that *For those about to rock* is the greatest AC?DC song ever, ****ing phenominal.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Zombie-F said:


> With all the stuff I think is crap you listen to, you don't like AC/DC? You're a weird guy. :googly:


Don't I know it. I'm more of a song person, not really an artist person. Some artists, but not AC/DC. What I've heard of them just bores me to tears. Can't help it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

_I for one prefer the cold over the heat anyday. The heat gives me migraines and everyone become more moody .. especially if you throw alot of humidity in with the heat  .. now that sucks. Let me live in freezer .. now that would be awesome _


----------



## Sinister

With 69 more days and counting of this post, I'm gonna try to keep the "This or That" more Halloween or Horror Movie and Horror in all forms oriented. Remember, you guys can come up with entries for these too. :jol:

Here's the first one:

Bela Lugosi as Dracula or Christopher Lee as Dracula?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Bela Lugosi as Dracula, he was great 

H.P. Lovecraft or Edgar Allan Poe

(did I do this right? lol)


----------



## Sinister

Actually, everyone that wants to gets to sound off on the subject at hand. When it seems like the posting has run its course on that particular subject, then someone posts another.  

Luckily, with two subjects at hand I can answer to both.

Although Lugosi gave us the modern interpretation of the Vampire with the cape and all the trappings to go with it (That is at least until Lestat de Lioncourt came along) I believe that Hammer Films and Christopher Lee radiated the pure menace and threat that the Lord Vampire is supposed to have. More than any other film Dracula before or since, Lee's portrayal is truer to the book than anyones. He is also the first (Someone correct me if I'm wrong) Vampire to actually show fangs onscreen. That in itself is something, for I believe a Vamp is incomplete without them and nothing like these totally anemic Goth outings where "they're implied," or "this is a modern metaphore for Vampirism." Metaphore my ass! Give me a Vampire that doesn't **** around any day of the week. Chris Lee is da man!

I can understand Poe somewhat better than Lovecraft and he isn't as melodramatic, but I think Lovecraft had a darker imagination than Poe, and his Cthulhu Mythos, coined by August Derleth back in the 30's is often imitated but rarely duplicated on film. I have to go with Lovecraft on this because his Horror influence I think is more widely felt than Poe's, but it is only just slightly that he squeaks by with the win.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Damn, I really haven't seen either man portray Dracula yet.


----------



## dougspaulding

Once again, the Doctor amazes me.

Lugosi - the first, the best.

Poe. Too many demons in Lovecraft.


----------



## Zombie-F

Lugosi. To me, Lee in House of Dracula hadn't quite come into his stride yet. It was in some of the later Hammer flicks that he shined best. Lugosi is, in my opinion, the benchmark by which all other Draculas are measured.

Also, I have to pick Lovecraft. I love all the bizarre demons, space creatures and Re-animating madness of his stories. The shapeless, yet terrifying monstrosoties from beyond just seem to mesmerize me. Poe's great too, but I like Lovecraft more.


----------



## Omega

Christopher Lee is Dracula, but I still revere Max Shreck as the greatest.

As far as Poe and Lovecraft, I've never read Lovecrafts work so my vote goes to Poe by default and also for creating one of my personnal favorites *The Masque of Red Death.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Omega..Black said:


> Christopher Lee is Dracula, but I still revere Max Shreck as the greatest.[/B]


Well, I would have included Max except that I don't really think you can say he played Dracula. It's true that the story was an unauthorized version of Stoker's book, but he nonetheless played a character called Orlock.

It's a very gray issue but I wouldn't call him Dracula.

I will say that "Nosferatu" is the best adaptation of the book "Dracula".


----------



## Sinister

The names were changed and Orlock was more of a disease carrier than trying to seduce the innocent over into vampirism so The Stoker estate, i.e. Florence, Bram's widow, wouldn't sue the **** out of the makers. Yet she did and all copies of the film were ordered to be destroyed. Luckily, someone had the foresight to squirrel away a few prints, or we wouldn't have this fine film to view today. That would have just been wrong.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> The names were changed and Orlock was more of a disease carrier than trying to seduce the innocent over into vampirism so The Stoker estate, i.e. Florence, Bram's widow, wouldn't sue the **** out of the makers. Yet she did and all copies of the film were ordered to be destroyed. Luckily, someone had the foresight to squirrel away a few prints, or we wouldn't have this fine film to view today. That would have just been wrong.


What Sinister says is correct. Foresight is good. The destruction of art is a sin, even plagiarized art. That we very nearly lost this masterpiece is cause to tremble (or shiver, if you prefer).


----------



## Sinister

In the same vein, pardon the pun, we have:

Vampires, or Werewolves?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Have to go with Werewolves .. I find them to be very intriguing and the whole wild beast thing is hot .. yeah, I'm not right


----------



## Sinister

I'm into Lycanthropic creatures myself. Werewolves, unlike Vampires are susceptible to harm from only two things, and I'm not really sure where the one comes from (I speak of silver) but I'm sure it's a safe bet Hollywood had something to do with it. Since it's a peasant superstition, they didn't have access to silver and I doubt it would have figured into their mythology of the Werewolf.

Fire is the other thing and that seems more plausible. All creatures fear to be burned.

Vampires, for all their strengths have a helluva lot of weaknesses.


----------



## Omega

Lycanthropes for me as well. Not only are they stronger, faster, and more primal, but the transformations are outstanding, take *The Howling* for example.


----------



## Sinister

Major Motion Picture or B-Grade?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

B-grade horror movies provide alot of gore and blood, with humor thrown in .. can't beat a good b-grade movie


----------



## Sinister

I concur. There is much more a variety of tastes to choose from as opposed to these so-called Academy Award winners starring Meryl Streep and Denzel Washington. I'll take a movie like *The Devils Rejects* ANY day over a film like *The Piano.*


----------



## Zombie-F

I think I don't need to say it... B movies for me.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> I'll take a movie like *The Devils Rejects* ANY day over a film like *The Piano.*


Yes, but would you choose a B-Movie like "Blood Orgy of the She-Devils" over a Major Motion Picture like "Batman Begins"?

Quality will out - I vote for Major Motion Picture. Mind you, B-Movies can be enjoyable, or they can bore you to death. So can Major Motion Pictures - it all depends whether or not a good story is involved.

I liked "The Piano".


----------



## Sinister

There are exceptions to every rule and choice. Major Motion Picture choices for the most part suck ass. Here go some that bear out my words: *Titanic, E.T. The Extraterrestrial, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, Water World, Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace, Castaway, The Dead Poet's Society, Eyes Wide Shut* need I go on?

Don't even get me started on remakes and Hollywoods placing importance of films that are just pure ****. I'd rather see Bruce Campbell in his worst performance than to see Daniel Day-Lewis in his best (is there even a such thing?)


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Major Motion Picture choices for the most part suck ass. Here go some that bear out my words: *Titanic, E.T. The Extraterrestrial, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, Water World, Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace, Castaway, The Dead Poet's Society, Eyes Wide Shut* need I go on?


Actually, yes. Every film you listed above is very good - if not great (with the obvious exception of "Waterworld" [how in the heck did it wind up in there?])

"Titanic" - An enjoyable romance
"E. T." - I think no words will suffice here
""Charlie" - Bizarre, but thoroughly entertaining
"Phantom Menace" - Excellent, as all the "Star Wars" have been
"Castaway" - Wonderful character study
"Dead Poets" - Good
"Eyes" - One of Kubrick's best

Now, slice me up!


----------



## Sinister

Titanic- 3 hours plus of simply giving pre-pubescent girls wet dreams over star of the moment Leo DiCaprio. 

E.T.: Highly overrated with a lackluster plot and an anti-climatic ending that one could see coming light-years away.

Charlie and the Choclate Factory: I think I've about said all I can about it. If it needs to be re-iterated one more time, so be it: This film is proof positive why that freakish idiot Tim Burton shouldn't direct another ****ing movie for the rest of his life under the pain of death. 

Star Wars I: I think I've harped on this one quite bit as well. Three words: Jar Jar Binks. That foolish creature and that fade into oblivion little brat in the starring role as Anakin Skywalker almost single-handedly ruined the franchise, that, and Lucas is the worst kind of hack.

Castaway: Another overly long flick where Tom Hanks monkeys around with a soccer ball. This film should have lasted 30 minutes--tops!

Dead Poets: I hate Robin Williams with a passion. Anything the man does gets an instant Thumbs Down from me. I refuse to watch a film where this pompous, talentless jackass is present.

Eyes Wide Shut: Kubricks most shameful moment, alas, what a way to go out. I suspect that he was really ailing during the making of it, how else could you explain a three-hour film where almost absolutely nothing happens.


----------



## dougspaulding

Fortunately for you, I have neither the time or the energy to reply!


----------



## Sinister

Jay and Silent Bob or Randal and Dante?


----------



## Zombie-F

How about Jay and Randal?


----------



## Sinister

We can do that too. I just thought since their partners sort of play off them, I would add them to the equation. You can't really have one without the other. That sort of scenario. Whichever you want man, we can do.


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, Dante's whiny and Bob says nothing. I think Randal and Jay could play off each other. 

But, I'd go with Randal and Dante. They're more dynamic than Jay and the Silent one.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Randal and Dante for me .. that was one funny ass movie


----------



## Sinister

I have to go with Randal and Dante myself. One of the best scenes ever in the A View Askew films was that Bringing in Independent Contractors to Work on the Unfinished Death Star in *Return of the Jedi.* That was some very good scripting on Kevin Smith's part. Hell, *Clerks* is Smith's best film...Period.


----------



## Sinister

Since this is a holiday, I will roll with "This or That" dedicated to such.

Labor Day or Memorial Day.

I don't really believe there's a real difference in the two. Let me see, one happens in May, the other in September. It's always hot on both days, people gather about to eat ribs, hot dogs, hamburgers and drink cheap beer. They're both practically interchangable and I'm always getting the two mixed up. I sincerely believe that these two holidays along with Martin Luther Kings Birthday, Presidents Day, Veterans Day and Columbus Day were all created for nothing more than to give State, Government, City and County employees the day off. Honestly, despite what symbolism they try to associate with such days, do you see ANYONE who really just observes these days for what they're supposed to represent without all the other Hoo-Rah thrown in? Didn't think so. If someone can prove what I've written is wrong, then by all means, like Charlie Brown wanting to know the true meaning of Christmas, please explain it to me.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I am with you on this Sinister .. I don't really know what the difference is, but as an adult I prefer Labor day. Mainly for the reason my son goes back to school after Labor day


----------



## HibLaGrande

In trailer parks across america. labor day is the day when babies are born. and memorial day is when the mom remebers who the daddy is.

Labor day.


----------



## Sinister

I had almost forgotten this thread. Time for another entry.

A book, or the movie that is based on the book?


----------



## HibLaGrande

Book
I usualy get bored with most movies. 
My mental images are creepier than what can be put on the big screen. A book has a way of putting me up close and personal with the story.and the story will stick in my head longer. That is no small feat, I think my brain has lost most of it's stick'um.


----------



## dougspaulding

The book is so much more in depth.


----------



## claymud

Books are better, so I'm gonna say book


----------



## crazyryan

movie..definitly movie. Easy to watch/read and takes less time


----------



## Zombie-F

Book, because what always works on paper doesn't alway do so well in motion. Plus, books don't suffer from the horrendous censorship that movies do.


----------



## Sinister

I go for book for all the reasons listed. In the book, you know what is going on at pivotal moments in the charaters minds, whereas in some films, it appears as if nothing is going on in the actor/actresses minds. Just one look at Nicholas Cage's face in anything and you get the distinct impression that he's simply on auto-pilot and everyone has evacuated the premises. There are instances where the movie WAS better than the book, but those films are few and far between.


----------



## Haasmama

OKay, I am a book person; always better than a movie. Speaking of Nicolas Cage...

Nicolas Cage or Wil Smith? Both versatile characters...


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> There are instances where the movie WAS better than the book, but those films are few and far between.


Name one. I'm thinking "Misery".


----------



## Sinister

*Bram Stoker's Dracula * is another that immediately comes to mind. You snagged the first one that came to me. Then there's Karloff's version of *Frankenstein.* Hell, if you want to get technical there are more than that of the latter that best Mary Shelley's work. *The Bride of Frankenstein, The Curse of Frankenstein* and *Frankenstein Unbound* being chief amongst them.

Onto Haasmama's This or That: I'm sorry to disagree with you and I'm trying like hell not to make this sound like I'm being a smart-ass and please just realize I'm stating an opinion here, but neither of those actors are versatile. My venom for Nicholas Cage is a publicly well-known fact and he will never recieve any accolades from me. I have a sinking feeling in my stomach everytime I hear that he's playing one of my favorite superheroes of all-time *Ghost Rider.* Keifer Sutherland would have been perfect in the role, instead, they had to pick someone who looks to be in a state of perpetual intoxication and has a look pasted on his mug of puzzlement like he's not quite sure he should be where he's at.

Will Smith is *The Fresh Prince of Bell Aire.* It doesn't matter what role he plays, he's himself. This is not necessarily a bad thing. I crack up at Will's shenanigans with Uncle Phil and his dorky cousin, Carleton, but lets be totally honest here: He's still Will Smith and unless he does something drastic with his appearance and acting methods, he always will be. That can only go so far before it no longer has any charm. Elvis Presley was another who made a film career out of playing himself, and look where that got him.

I'm going with Smith, because I actually like him, but he isn't doing his career any favors by relying on a one trick pony.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Bram Soker's Dracula is another that immediately comes to mind. Will Smith is *The Fresh Prince of Bell Aire.* It doesn't matter what role he plays, he's himself.


Bram Soker?

Nicholas Cage is a bizarre looking person, is he not? I did enjoy "National Treasure", though. Of course, I also enjoyed "Raising Arizona". Interesting.

Will Smith plays Will Smith the same way Eddie Murphy plays Eddie Murphy.

I pick Will, because I liked him in "MIB", and "Independence Day" for that matter.


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> Bram Soker?


Yes, it's a poor Irishman's version of the Super "Soaker." But instead of water, it shoots Green Beer. A typo, that I can easily rectify after I finish posting this. :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande

Nickle AssCage

Just because he really seem to raz the hell out of Sinister. I don't even get that worked up over people I like. I did like the movie where he was a nut case that thought he was a vampire. Was that "Once Bitten" I don't remember. All in all neither really do mutch for me. MIB was good because of Tommy Lee Jones. Independece day was special effects and Randy Quaid.
Most of the time I just want to fill Wills mouth full of knuckles.


----------



## Sinister

The name of the movie Cage was in was *Vampire's Kiss.* This was when I realized that he was a no-talented bum.

Trust me, I don't care if someone likes this dolt, that doesn't make me against them for poor judgement. I don't get bent out of shape about him and froth at the mention of his name. I just don't like him. I'm fairly even tempered, except when it comes to traffic. Someone going well under an already too slow speed limit REALLY torques me. I'm very opinionated, but it is never my intention to hurt someone's feelings or to **** with them for no reason. But since this is a forum, I will run my "mouth" about what I feel I want to, as long as I don't go too far. If I do, I will apologize for it. Just like your comment about your knuckles and Will Smith's mouth, mine is just a lot of bluff. Just having some fun, my good man.


----------



## HibLaGrande

No need to explain.  I get a kick out of your posts. Just tuggin your short hairs a little. Some things I say don't translate well in text, or any other medium for that matter.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> I don't get bent out of shape about him and froth at the mention of his name.


No, that would be Tim Burton!


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> No, that would be Tim Burton!


Yes. Tim Burton. Still yet another person that has a majority of the populace snowed like an idiot Pied Piper leading the children of Hamlin down the primrose path. Anyone notice how Burton looks like a crash test dummy AFTER it has ran full tilt into a brick wall in a KIA?

Anyway, time for another "This or That." This one involves a couple of coming of age films.

*Fast Times At Ridgemont High* or *Porky's?*


----------



## HibLaGrande

Man that's a tough one! 

I would have to go with Fast Times
Hell, people called me Spicholi (spelling unkown) in high school. I looked like Sean Penn I guess?We share the same damn nose and chin. Or was it bucuase I was stoned all the time? Huh, I can't remember.  
I could identify with Fast Times more than Porkys. But the wang through the shower wall and prank out in the cabin is still hilarious. "Here chick chick chick chiiicky"! "It's armed and dangerous and known to hang out in girls shower rooms" LOL


----------



## dougspaulding

Are you kidding me! "Fast Times" is _the_ ultimate teen sex comedy! It's a masterpiece. "Porky's" is just a guilty pleasure, pleasure though it is. But it is a pretty bad film. "Fast Times", on the other hand, is brilliant. To wit:

Businessman: "It says one hundred percent guaranteed, you moron!"
Brad Hamilton: "Mister, if you don't shut up I'm gonna kick one hundred percent of your ass!"

Jeff Spicoli: "This is U.S. History, I see the globe right there."

Spicoli: "I've been thinking about that Mr Hand, if it's your time and my time isn't it _our_ time? Certainly there's nothing wrong with a little feast on our time is there?"

Spicoli: [driving and stoned] "People on 'ludes should not drive."

[a science class is visiting the morgue]
Mr. Vargas: "Are you in my class?"
Spicoli: "I am today."

And of course, Sinister's signature line. Wonderful!

Trivia: Nicolas Cage (yes Sinister, we know!) was originally considered for the role of Brad Hamilton, but after his audition the studio thought his performance was too dark and the role went, instead, to Judge Reinhold. Additionally, Cage was 17 at the time and could not work as many hours as actors over 18.

The role of Mr. Hand was originally offered to Fred Gwynne (yes, Herman Munster - and one of my favourite actors) who turned it down due to his objections over the tone of the sexual content in the film.

The scene where Linda teaches Stacy the finer points of how to give a man oral sex was originally supposed to take place in a hot tub with both girls naked. Ah - what could have been!

David Lynch was originally offered the chance to direct before Amy Heckerling was chosen. He turned it down saying it was a funny script, but not really his thing.

I like this film!


----------



## Sinister

"Rat, this shyness routine is beginning to **** me off; I mean, who is she anyway? She's a waitress in a pizza parlor. Look at you, you're on the honor role, assistant to the assistant manager of the movie theater. I'm tellin' ya, if this girl can't smell your qualifications, then who needs her. Okay, so stop ****in' around and go get 'er! Hey, Rat...you gotta ace that jacket!"

Damone had some funny lines. "Fast Times" for me as well. *Porky's * is a slop bucket by comparison.


----------



## Sinister

Marvel or DC?


----------



## claymud

No contest, Marvel.


----------



## HibLaGrande

OK how about this?

Ren or Stimpy?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Since you both posted a either or .. Marvel and Stimpy


----------



## Sinister

Marvel all the way. There are just so many more interesting superheroes and villains to choose from than DC.

As for Ren & Stimpy...they're both eediots and are both funny in different ways that I can't choose between the two, but if you twist my arm, I would have to go with Ren.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm sorry to hi-jack the post, it just seemed that it was dead for about a week.

I'm not big into comics, but marvel has much cooler characters and caters to the darker side of story lines.

so I would have to say

Marvel and Ren.


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, that was my bad. With all that has been happening the past week or so, I sometimes forget some things...


----------



## crazyryan

Sinister said:


> Marvel or DC?


Marvel, no contest


----------



## Mollins

I have to go for DC, they Gave us the Dark Night!

OK howsabout this (in terms of where you'd rather visit):

Scotland
OR
England


----------



## claymud

Both... but Scotland wins out.


----------



## dougspaulding

Toss up. Scotland has more Keltic spirituality but England has all those standing stones!


----------



## Sinister

England, definitly! I wouldn't mind seeing the rolling hills of Scotland, The Loch Ness Monster and the Clan MacLeod, but I want to also see Vampires, Jack the Ripper, Eddie Izzard, David Naughton, Stonehenge, The Rolling Stones, Guy Ritchie and Spring-Heeled Jack much more.


----------



## Sinister

Chinese Food or Mexican Food?


----------



## RAXL

Mexican.
I'm all about the taco.


----------



## kevin242

Chinese food... Tell me Michael, how could a billion Chinese people be wrong?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Chinese. Easily.


----------



## dougspaulding

While I love South of the Border food now and then, I can't get enough of that Asian cuisine!


----------



## Sinister

Chinese, easily. I frequent one such place in our town so much, that the staff have a rapport going on with me almost from the time I walk in the door.


----------



## Sinister

East or West: Kung-Fu flicks, or Spaghetti Westerns?


----------



## Mollins

hasto be kung-fu kicks

the wirework enthralls and amases me


----------



## TipoDeemin

Kung Fu flicks! Even if you get a terrible one, it's more entertaining than a spaghetti western.


----------



## Sinister

TipoDeemin said:


> Kung Fu flicks! Even if you get a terrible one, it's more entertaining than a spaghetti western.


Tipo, you are so wrong, my dear.  Clint Eastwood is da man! 

But, I am rather fond of yellow-skinned, ass-kickers whose dialogue is dubbed rather badly in English and they perpetrate blows on their fellows that would kill a bull elephant, but the other dudes just jump up to take more punishment. 

I will go for Kung-Fu flicks by a very narrow margin, because like I said before, Eastwood be da man!


----------



## Sinister

Blondes, Brunettes or Redheads?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sinister said:


> Tipo, you are so wrong, my dear.  Clint Eastwood is da man!
> 
> But, I am rather fond of yellow-skinned, ass-kickers whose dialogue is dubbed rather badly in English and they perpetrate blows on their fellows that would kill a bull elephant, but the other dudes just jump up to take more punishment.
> 
> I will go for Kung-Fu flicks by a very narrow margin, because like I said before, Eastwood be da man!


I agree! I met Eastwood, He lives in Carmel ,which is by Monterey where I work, and I drew his blood once for the lab I work in..a real nice guy..class act. If it weren't for hospital policy, I would've got his autograph.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Blondes, Brunettes or Redheads?


Yes!


----------



## Sinister

All of the above for me as well.


----------



## Sinister

*Family Guy* or *The Simpsons*?


----------



## dougspaulding

Toss-up.

Can't argue with *The Simpsons'* run, and it _was_ ground-breaking, but *Family Guy* is so funny in such bad taste that you can't turn from it.

Actually, I liked Jon Lovitz's *The Critic* - brilliant. And *Family Dog*. Anybody remember that?


----------



## Zombie-F

Well, comparing the two NOW, I go with Family Guy. The Simpsons needs to either just hang it up or go more back to their roots... I'm thinking hang it up.

I loved The Critic, but don't think I ever watched Family Dog, though I was aware of it.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Gotta go with Family Guy, simply because the Simpsons has exhausted its originality and cleverness. Family Guy is always really hit or miss, though. The episode is either so hilarious that you laugh all the way through, or so lame you end up changing the channel. =/ But the Simpsons is hard to watch now, period, because it's like watching something you've loved for a long time die.


----------



## Sinister

Most of the time the Griffins are a hit, but I know what you're talking about Tipo and I agree with your post almost totally. I too have to go with *Family Guy* since *The Simpsons* have seemingly exhausted all their resources. It's a shame. Most folks just don't know when to leave a good thing alone. It is for this reason I think Dave Chapelle did the right thing by getting out before the whole routine went stale. Too bad *The Simpsons* didn't.


----------



## Sinister

Films: Domestic Horror, or Euro Horror?


----------



## RAXL

God bless the USA. :voorhees: :voorhees: 
Most of that Eurotrash stuff is just that: Trash. I don't look for high artistic merit in a horror flick. High art is mostly just poop anyways. :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F

Amen to that. Domestic.


----------



## Sinister

With the exception of some Hammer films, I am in total agreement with my esteemed colleagues. Over on B-Headed, it would probably be a whole different story. Those guys love all that Euro stuff and occasional leave me scratching the ol' noggin as how they could find such schlockfests "Great." Like this thread, it's all about preference. :googly:


----------



## dougspaulding

If you make a list of the top however many horror films, I think you'll find that _most_ of them are made in California, not Europe. There _are_ some great ones from over there, but not enough to sway my vote: Americay (as they say in Ireland)!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Domestic, of course!


----------



## Sinister

We'll have a similar "This or That" with this next one:

Domestic Beer or Imported?


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... on this I gotta go with imported as my favorite beer is from the great frozen north of Canada. Trois Pistoles and its 9% alcohol kicks my ass on a regular basis.


----------



## Sinister

I have to roll with imported as well. Like Becks, it's pretty damn smooth and I'm not against trying new lagers. I might have to try your beer, Z. Spaulding has tried to turn me onto some dark brews, but they taste too bitter for my palate.


----------



## dougspaulding

The importeder, the better. When will Americans learn how to make beer that's actually stronger than stumpwater?

Guinness from Ireland - motor oil in a mug! Does it get any better? I think not.


----------



## Sinister

50's, 60's, 70's, 80's or 90's rock?


----------



## TipoDeemin

90's. I was into the grunge thing. I admit it.


----------



## claymud

80's Rock like Guess Who, STXY, Brian Adams, Jeffreson Starship... All great cassets that I have from the 80's...


----------



## trishaanne

Id have to go with '70's. I know, I know, alot of the music sucked. But by the time the 80's rolled around I was married with 4 kids and all I was listening to was kids songs. I don't think I could even name a song from the 80's.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I like late 50's-60's and early 90's rock.... Ahh who am I kidding I like too many different kinds of music to have a preference. I can go from Roger Miller to Cradle of Filth to Kingston Trio to KMFDM to Arlo Guthrie back to Blondie to Disturbed to Sabbath to Peter Paul and Mary to Run DMC all in one shot. I almost always end up at the Beatles though.Don't ask me to make you a mixed disc.... I would make a terrible D.J.


----------



## Hella

I would have to say I am mainly an 80's music junkie, that seems to be where most all my favorite's are, but I do enjoy anything that has a good groove.


----------



## claymud

Well since no one has done anything on this thread for awhile... Books... or Books on Tape. (Someone else please bring up somthing better)


----------



## grapegrl

Books...I can't seem to get into something that someone is reading aloud.


----------



## RAXL

Books. 
Books on tape are generally edited for time.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Books. I prefer to read it for myself.


----------



## Sinister

Books. No two ways about it.


----------



## Zombie-F

Books. Reading keeps the mind sharp. I wonder what my excuse is then.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Book.

I don't know, I never listened to a book on tape. If you could get James Earl Jones or Morgan Freidman to read H.P. Lovecraft or Dantes Inferno. Then I would listen to them. In fact I might go and pick up a book on cd and listen to them at work. I haven't took the time to look at the selection. might be something to look into.


----------



## Hella

Books
I like being able to go back into the previous chapters and re-read stuff to help keep the story straight. hard to do that when you have to keep rewinding tapes..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On Cd for me.
The only time I have is while driving, can't really read while I'm doing that.
My first one on tape was Lord of the Rings, some time ago, like the mid 80's.


----------



## Michigal

Books. I love to read.
If you have to put a book down, how could you dog-ear it to go back if it's on CD or tape?


----------



## Death's Door

Books 

Better than the movie!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> Books
> 
> Better than the movie!!!!


In 99% of most cases this is absolutely true, but that remaining 1%...

A notable exception is *John Carpenter's Vampires.* Based on the John Steakley novel of the same name, it is the book that doesn't do the movie justice.

*Jaws* is a case where the book and the movie are both as good as the other.


----------



## ghostie

Books. Adore them.

(but my family lives in Key West, so when I drive there, the audio books really make the time fly by, all three days of it)


----------



## Sinister

Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? 

With summer upon us, it seems like the perfect question.


----------



## Michigal

Ice Cream by all means. Frozen yogurt, while okay, has a slight tang I don't want in a frozen treat.


----------



## Hella

Ice Cream

chocolate, vanilla, strawberry...haven't met an Ice Cream I didn't like...

It echos my philosophy on life...go for the good things which are not always the things that are good for you.


----------



## grapegrl

I scream for ice cream...the more chocolate involved, the better!


----------



## Sinister

I like the way you think, Hella!   

Ice Cream for me as well. I love the stuff that Blue Bell has come out for seasonal (like Blue Berry Cream Pie. Yum, that stuff is heaven in a carton) but I love many other flavors as well, especially Cookies n' Cream.


----------



## Death's Door

Pumpkin pie ice cream (seasonal but worth the wait)


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> Pumpkin pie ice cream (seasonal but worth the wait)


 Speaking of which (That sounds delicious by the way, Weiner) Have you ever had Starbuck's Pumpkin Pie coffee they put out around the All Hallows season? Words cannot begin to describe the sensations equivocated with it's consumption...:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Would you believe there are no Starbucks in or around my area. We have Dunkin Donuts but no Starbucks. The closest one to me is at the Barnes and Noble about 5 miles away. I'm usually there every other week so I might have to make the trip to try one when they are in season. It definitely sounds great. Thanx for the tip!!!!


----------



## claymud

Ice Cream for sure! it what you scream, I scream... its what we all scream for!


----------



## trishaanne

Ice cream-100% Turkey Hill Chocolate Marshamllow and Turkey Hill Tin Roof Sundae-yummmmmmmm


----------



## Sinister

Da Weiner said:


> Would you believe there are no Starbucks in or around my area. We have Dunkin Donuts but no Starbucks. The closest one to me is at the Barnes and Noble about 5 miles away. I'm usually there every other week so I might have to make the trip to try one when they are in season. It definitely sounds great. Thanx for the tip!!!!


Oh, it's definitely great. They even have whipped cream with cinnamon sprinkles on top and the concoction itself is orangy. When I discovered it's existence, I was in that place at least once a week until it was no more. I absolutely recommend it. If they have them this year again, it's definitely worth that 5 mile trip. Tell 'em SINISTER sent ya! :jol:


----------



## roadkill

Ice cream - definite must - something in the chcolate, espresso, mocha flavours would be best - but definitely CHOCOLATE!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

I love making my own ice cream sammiches. I usually make them with big chocolate chip cookies, chocolate chip mint ice cream and roll them in chocolate chunks. :googly: It's no wonder I have to exercise all the time!!!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Ice cream, hand's down .. and I really love homemade ice cream .. mmmm​*


----------



## Bodybagging

Ice Cream!!!!!! oh whait, does Sherbert count as Ice cream?


----------



## Sinister

The beach, or a nice serene lake?

Lake for me. I tend to get ideas and a sense of spiritual well being in complete tranquil settings.


----------



## grapegrl

Since I live near a large lake and have unlimited access to waterfront property on another, I opt for a change of scenery. Give me a long stretch of lonely, sugar-white beach and a beach house and I'm a happy camper. I spent many happy childhood summers in Ft. Walton and Destin, Florida so I miss the waves and salt air.


----------



## Hella

do I have to pick..lol I want them both.

Beach - the vastness and powerof the Ocean keeps me entranced. I could sit on the beach with the waves lapping at my feet for hours on end.

Lake - same reasons as Sinister, the tranquility is wonderful for spiritual connections and being inspired by self.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*I would have to say both, couldn't choose between them. Reason are:

Beach: Growing up, the beach was my backyard and I spent alot of good times there with my mom and brother who have both passed away.

Lake: I find them soothing, and very inspirational for my writing .. and I love to stay in a cabin near a lake and watch scary movies ​*


----------



## dougspaulding

Lake, for that is where the Lake Sprites live.

A beach is soothing, but a lake is spiritual - for me, at least.


----------



## krypt

the lake!..... for the simple fact i hate sharks


----------



## claymud

I love them both for diffrent reasons... but I'd have to say the beatch. It can be calm and peacful or rage against the land as if held in some acient struggle. That was quite a night  Also I have to point out a good beatch by the sea... a few years ago when camping with Colin we stopped off by the Reito Canal in Ottawa and everyone got off their bikes and ran around yelling beatch... I ran around yelling 'sorry half a** excuse for a beatch.'

But I agree with everyone above, there is somthing about a lake that is soothing and just lets you stare at and think, relax and be calm. You get a energy from a lake you don't get from the sea...


----------



## krypt

evil dead 1 or evil dead 2


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Evil Dead 2.

And a private swimming pool. No sharks there either.


----------



## claymud

I've only seen the 2 and 3rd...but I'd say two, just cuz its a classic


----------



## Sinister

*Evil Dead 2.* Raimi seemed to know more of what he was doing with the film and had a larger budget to work with. It was also this film that gave Bruce Campbell his big break, so to speak. The effects were light years ahead better than the first film and the comedic situations weren't clumsily executed. A black comedy, where the first was played as a straight laced Horror film, they hardly compare to each other. Although, the second is basically a remake of the first. I love both films, but I give the sequel much better marks.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*I would have to go with Evil Dead 2, just found it to be a better movie .. but honestly? Loved Army of Darkness more ​*


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> *Evil Dead 2.* It was also this film that gave Bruce Campbell his big break...


Yeah - now he can charge twenty dollars for autographs at horror conventions!


----------



## krypt

he charges last time i heard he wouldnt give a autograph


----------



## Sinister

20 bones a pop at FangoCon. Him, Lance Henrickson and Bill Moseley. they gotta make some bread somehow when they're in downtime.


----------



## krypt

down time or not thats bitter .......they should be happy they have fans that back them up.....is sinister gonna charge when he gets famous?


----------



## Sinister

I don't think anyone should have to pay for an autograph. So if it happens, the answer is no. You are right. A lot of these people should be happy that someone appreciates their body of work to watch their movies, read their book, buy their DVD's etc. than to have to be so petty as to require someone to pay for something they were taught how to do more or less for free (sign your name, that is)

To be fair, Moseley did sign my copy of *The Devil's Rejects* for free. he just charged to sign merchandise on his table and to snap pix.


----------



## claymud

I can now awser with all honesty, Evil Dead 2, the first one was okay, but I enjoyed the second one over all.


----------



## grapegrl

Okay, time for the change-up...

Good looks or a great personality?

Discuss.


----------



## claymud

I would say a bit of both... I don't want the person I'm dating to look like Bigfoot (Thats me and my beard) But I don't want it to be like I'm talking to a peice of cardboard either...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Great personality - Opposites attract


----------



## Hella

hmm...while I love to look at attractive persons..who doesn't..lol

I go with great personality..though I have found that those with a great personality are good looking people to me, so i get both :devil:


----------



## Hellrazor

I feel the same way as Hella, ever notice how someone really hot or gorgeous can sometimes open their mouths and become uglier by the second....

For me, its great personality, the looks, whether they were what you had in mind become great to you anyway when you like,,,love somebody... Think back to highschool, you idea of the perfect looking person is definatly different then it is today... I will guarantee it, but that doesnt mean either "look" is good or bad.... 

So thats my thing! 

PS: Claymud, the big foot girl will look good to somebody.... and dont worry, you will look good to somebody too... lol joke, your pretty good looking.


----------



## gypsichic

looks fade.........better have a great personality and know the art of conversation


----------



## TipoDeemin

Personality. Like Hella said, the better a personality someone has, the more attractive they are to me.


----------



## Hellrazor

Ok heres another : 

Day or 

Night


----------



## Hella

oh that's a good one.

I like Night
there is just something very attractive and mysterious about darkness, I always feel very connected to earth and spirit at night. that and it's just when all the really fun stuff happens..lol


----------



## Hellrazor

I like the day, cuz im a chicken poop. I dont like being afraid (what a hypocrite eh). I get more accomplished in the day out and about and in my yard... So Im a day girl!


----------



## Sinister

To both of these scenarios I missed. I think a combo of both looks and personality are the order of the day. You have to be physically attracted to someone to want to get jiggy with them, you also have to have something between the ears so you can have interesting things to talk about when you're not getting busy. I couldn't imagine someone like Trixie, the two toofed crack ho would ring anyone's bell in either department, but there are some weird folks out there, so one never knows.  

The day/night thing is up for grabs. If it's raining, I can hang with either.


----------



## claymud

Night, I just love the dark. Theres so much that can freak you out and hide in the shadows. Not to mention you get to hear all these animals that stay hidden and quite during the day. Also theres the stars which streatch into infamy and never seem to end. Some nights I just go out there and watch them while mulling over little problems in my mind. Nights really the best time for me.


----------



## Sinister

Headache or stomach ache? Which is worse?

Headache for me. At least with a stomach ache, I can still concentrate. I get headaches so bad sometimes it feels like my brain is leaking out of my ears. So headaches definitely.


----------



## claymud

Headachs, they never go away, I'm so used to stomic achs now that they barly phase me...


----------



## Hella

have to go with headache on this one too, though i am lucky enough not to get them very often..lol


----------



## TipoDeemin

Stomach aches are worse. Headaches I get constantly, and though they're bad, I can handle them. They're easier to get rid of, too. A stomach ache, though--that's incapacitating, for me.


----------



## Hellrazor

Stomach aches for me. I usually get them when Im out, not home in my own quiet abode. then with stomach aches I have to "go" so I am very uncomfortable with Stomach aches...

Headaches, I can make it through the day and go to sleep early and usually they go away... Drugs if necessary, but usually I can work them out...


----------



## Sinister

Metal or Punk?


----------



## Hella

are you talking music or attitude?


----------



## Sinister

Music, of course, but feel free to express your POV's about tudes as well.


----------



## Hellrazor

Metal for me. I would love to say Punk cuz there is a part of me that wishes I could express myself in the Punk or Goth fashion but hey, its not for me. But I love the style. As far as metal gos, I have an older brother and grew up with Megadeth, Metalica, Quiet Riot, G N R and all of them were at their best. So my heart goes out to metal and I will rock out whenever given the chance.


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, my vote goes to metal also. I knew i was on the road to ruin when I was when I heard Jimi Hendrix for the first time. From there, it was onto *Black Sabbath, KISS, Alice Cooper, Led Zeppelin, AC/DC. *The 80's brought the second rise of Metal and there was no turning back from that point on. I never really was into Punk with the exception of a few bands like *The Ramones.*


----------



## grapegrl

Metal for me, as well.


----------



## Death's Door

My first love would have to be metal. Punk is a definite second.


----------



## Hellrazor

Moving on... nothing in 3 days.... 

Black or White?


----------



## Hellrazor

I pick black. I have always had a fascination with Goth... I also enjoy the "dark" connotation to the night... so black for me all the way.


----------



## lady_bee

Black because black goes with everything! But damn is it hot in the summer.


----------



## Sinister

Agreed on the hot in the summer deal, but God help me, I can't stop wearing it! 

Black, obviously!


----------



## turtle2778

Black for me too. It hides the blood stains...LOL


----------



## grapegrl

Black is slimming and always in style...the classic choice for the fashion-minded witch!


----------



## Hella

no brainer...Black. Easy to match with anything, makes me look fabulous and gives the impression of being dark and spooky year round. what is there not to love about Black? :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Made from scratch classic Jack-O-Lanterns, or store bought made with a kit, Jack-O-Lanterns?

Personally, I'm all about retro in this respect. The others just don't seem like the real McCoy to me. Guess I'm just a bit old fashioned when it comes to certain things about All Hallows, and Jack-O-Lanterns definitely top the list.


----------



## Hellrazor

Well I will go a bit further and say, growing my own real life from scratch classic Jack-O-Lanterns. Not only will I not buy one of those fake ones due to the cost, but i also like having something different every year and like you said, Sin, they just are not real. So the real one for me!


----------



## grapegrl

Old school...there's something about sitting down with a pumpkin and getting up to your elbows in pumpkin guts (mmm...the smell of the inside of a pumpkin). Although I do enjoy doing a couple of more intricate designs with the help of a PumpkinMasters template, classically primitive jack o' lantern designs are more evocative of the spirit of Hallowe'en for me.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Classic jacks for me. I don't even really like the complicated patterns that aren't classic jack faces, honestly--though I respect the work that goes into them. I just don't like them for my yard.


----------



## Sinister

Okay, something for us vodka lovers out there: Bloody Mary, or Screwdriver?

Personally, I love them both, but give the slight edge to Bloddy Mary's. More ingredients involved and you can have one realistically any time of the day. For the most part, they're actually healthy and good for you. Plus...ah, to hell with it! I just like the taste and the fact it has vodka in it. :googly:


----------



## Hellrazor

Ok, so I dont like Clamato Juice so I have to go for the screwdriver... but, Vodka makes me mean and angry and Bill calls me the "tazmanian Devil" when I drink in general and worse when I drink vodka... so I now stay away and stick to beer when I do actually drink... but if I were to choose, it would have to be the screwdriver.....


----------



## gypsichic

since i don't drink at all anymore.............i'd go w/a real life screwdriver.........lol
the kind you use on screws


----------



## grapegrl

Hmm...screwdriver. I'm not so keen on Clamato either.


----------



## Sinister

The hot flavor V-8 juice is what I use. I like my Bloody's extra spicy, so I give it liberal dashes of tobasco for a good measure. Good stuff!


----------



## Hella

okay Like Sinister I like them both (ever had the a Bloody Mary with the Pepper Vodka...oh yeah..lol) 
going to go with Screwdriver on this one though, I am a froofy girly girl drinker..lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Is it to late to say Classic Jack all the way??? Nothing better!

I generally stay away from hard liquor and I can't remember the last time I drank either a Screwdriver or a Bloody Mary....but I vaguely remember liking Bloody Mary's so I'll go with that.*


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Jack Jack And More Jack


----------



## HibLaGrande

Hey Jack is my choice! I don't do vodka damn communist drink. well bloody marys are OK I guess.  with a big ol glop of horseraddish on top.


----------



## Sinister

Where does he get those wonderful toys?

Batman or James Bond?


----------



## gypsichic

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## Hella

Gonna go with Bond on this one too, I like the fact that his toys are somewhat easier to conceal.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'll go with James bond. he gets the hot girls and kills people.


well, batman.... he gets Robin. those boys sure do have alot of toys in that musty old cave.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Batman. I've just never really liked Bond all that much.


----------



## Sinister

The Bat, but not by much. Bruce Wayne is a millionaire and doesn't have to report to the MI secret services. Batman also has more interesting villains for the most part.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Batman. I've seen more Batman movies than Bond. Also, I just like to see men in tight form fitting suits.*


----------



## Death's Door

Definitey Batman - has a cool car.


----------



## slightlymad

Batman better toys less restrained


----------



## Sinister

*Duran Duran *or *INXS*

This is another I'm going to have to think about as I love both of these 80's icons just about as equally.


----------



## grapegrl

I was a huge INXS fan back in the mid to late '80s. My bedroom was literally wallpapered with posters, pinups and magazine covers of them...even the ceiling!


----------



## Sinister

So I guess we can put you down for the late Michael Huthence's band, eh Grape?


----------



## grapegrl

Yes, definitely INXS for me!


----------



## Omega

Duran Duran for me, even though INXS was the **** I still think that Lebon kinda upstaged Hutchence


----------



## HibLaGrande

Duran Duran


----------



## Hella

Gonna go with *Duran Duran *on this one. Love both groups, but I had to pick one..lol


----------



## Sinister

I think I'm going to give the slight edge to *INXS.* When I hear songs like _The One Thing, What You Need, Guns in the Sky_ and _New Sensation_ I just get into the whole air guitar phase. Both are great to jam to while driving.


----------



## Hellrazor

First of all Im going with Batman in the old post... I never really liked James Bond, he couldnt hold my attention....

INXS all the way.... but only the old INXS. Im not a big fan of the new guy they picked. But then again I liked Michael so nothing could take his place either. ..

Cus you can... never, ever,,,,, tear us apart... du du da duuuu


----------



## Sinister

We had a boytoy band, now how about a hot girl band alert?

*The Go-Go's *or *The Bangles?*


----------



## Death's Door

The Bangles for me!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

OH man I want to do the mangles....bangles. I mean I like the bangles better.
the lead singer was/is soooo yummy.


----------



## Spooklights

Bangles


----------



## Sinister

If you were asking me which I fancied as far as bonable factor back then, it would have been *The Bangles.* All of them. Susanah Hoffs was indeed a cutie and was once in my top ten of women that I wanted to get jiggy with. However, *The Go-Go's *have more songs I like, so I have to go with them.


----------



## Hella

Going with the *Go-Go's *on this one, like their stuff just a bit better than the Bangles.


----------



## Sinister

The original *Star Wars *trilogy, or *Lord of the Ring's *trilogy?


----------



## HibLaGrande

I have to go with LOTR, because I like the whole triology, I liked the first Star Wars, loved Empire Strikes back, Didn't care too much for Return of the Jedi. Ewoks screwed the pooch on that one. I had read the Iliad the Hobbit and LOTR in the first grade. I was and always have been into fantasy more that sci-fi.


----------



## Sinister

HibLaGrande said:


> I have to go with LOTR, because I like the whole trilogy, I liked the first Star Wars, loved Empire Strikes back, Didn't care too much for Return of the Jedi. Ewoks screwed the pooch on that one. I was and always have been into fantasy more that sci-fi.


That sums up perfectly how I feel about the whole thing, Hib.


----------



## Hella

Going to have to choose LOTR as well. Like both Hib and Sin, I have always been more into fantasy stories and sci-fi. Besides Viggo Mortensen and Orlando Bloom do way for me than Mark Hamill and Harrison Ford ever did..:googly: :devil:


----------



## bodybagged

STAR WARS! Harrison Ford was hot (sorry Hella) and what man didn't have a fantasy about the princess Leia? I'm not particularly fond of the newer ones though.


----------



## Sinister

Zombies or Vampires?


----------



## grapegrl

Vampires


----------



## TipoDeemin

Vampires. Oh, yes, vampires.


----------



## Fangs

Do I really need to answer that one? LOL :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Vampires,they dress soooo much better


----------



## slightlymad

YES YES vamps got style


----------



## Lazario

Zombies - because I think they're more interesting


----------



## Sinister

Zombies. There are just so many directions you can take with them storywise. They are not weighted down with concerns that most vampires seem to have: Is my coffin far enough out of the suns rays? Should I stay away from potential victims who dig on Italian food? Is some old feeble dude with a real sharp stick going to come around while I'm napping and drive said sharp stick through my chest? Would that cheeky fellow with a flamboyant fashion sense make a good vampire companion...? You get the picture.


----------



## Lazario

Do you think that might have something to do with how each is portrayed in classic (and contemporary) literature? As far as I can tell, zombies don't really have characters and vampires represent a living faction of the undead.


----------



## Sinister

Vampires are supposed to be monsters, pure and simple. I have a very low tolerance level for these whiny, "I didn't choose to be this way" *Prince *rip-off's who are more concerned that mortals take pity on them than enjoying all aspects of their immortality. I like Vamps who are brutal, deal with their enemies in a timely, decisive manner and are Evil with a capital "E." Those matching this criteria: The original Count Graf Orlock, Christopher Lee's Count Dracula, Radu Vladislas, Deacon Frost, Tom Cruise's Vampire Lestat, Jan Valek, David's gang in *The Lost Boys* and finally the Mac Daddy of all Vampires, Jerry Dandridge.

I was impressed how they were able to combine the two definite factions into one character with the great Gary Oldman's performance in *Bram Stoker's Dracula.* Too this date, the most effective working of that particular creation. Nothing else even compares.


----------



## Lazario

I'm not the kind of person who's keen on making examples, I do it when I'm able. But I think I can say that I don't expect any character, whether it's general or specific, to fit a definitive character mold. The filmmakers should be able to do whatever they want with the story and characters. It makes the movies they make more interesting when there aren't so many rules. And gives horror it's wonderful sense of eclecticism.


----------



## Sinister

You don't like me very much do you?  

Consider: In practically every culture where the myth is prevalent, NONE of the undead are benevolent entities. It's been only acceptable here in the last three decades or so, that the vampire has been painted as a sympathetic character. Anne Rice is largely responsible for this. I have always wondered why have such a creature that is unnatural act in any other way but? Humans are after all, their prey. I have never once looked at a steak and bemoaned the fact I was going to eat it.


----------



## gypsichic

> I have never once looked at a steak and bemoaned the fact I was going to eat it.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Lazario

Sinister said:


> Consider: In practically every culture where the myth is prevalent, NONE of the undead are benevolent entities.


Are we talking Interview with the Vampire here? Because I can't stand that movie. I'd never defend that film. Anyway, good point and point taken. But of course, is that the case you're making against movies like Interview or for all horror films to make their vampire characters... all those things you mentioned before, everything that isn't even remotely benevolent?

I would agree with you about the genesis, pathology, and legacy of vampire lore. But again, the filmmaker or author should still have the ability to make their vampires any way they want. What matters most is what they make of it, if it's a good story about people or a well-told story about more than just people. Some rules, on some occasions, are acceptable to break.



Sinister said:


> I have never once looked at a steak and bemoaned the fact I was going to eat it.


And I think the most relevant thing I could say to drive in my point : that's just you. These stories and movies are just saying, what if it weren't that way? It's all about fiction. And fiction knows no boundaries. Nor does it always follow 'rational' pathology.


----------



## Sinister

I accept your hypothesis and concur. People should be able to do just what they want with their characters in a movie and shouldn't follow a set formula, but in the case with vampires when they are monstrous, that is when they are at their best. Since I brought up Anne Rice, I will use her character, Lestat as an example. IMHO her books lost any credence they might have had when he broke out of his predatory nature and became a fawning fop who cried whenever the wind blew the wrong direction. _Queen of the Damned_ is where the slide became glaringly evident. She had a great character with fantastic potential who went straight into the crapper.


----------



## Lazario

I haven't read that book nor seen the movie. But, perhaps when Lestat became less of the main antagonist, some other vampire was being more monstrous than he.


----------



## Sinister

I stopped reading after _Memnoch, the Devil._ So I couldn't say. I gave Rice more of a chance than I have some authors, and after five books, I think I was being more than fair. I understand why she has an audience, but it is an acquired taste; much like the works of Poppy Z. Brite.


----------



## claymud

Sun set or Sun Rise?

I'm a fan of the sunset myself. It always ment that the day was done and when I would look out over long lake I would just get chills looking at the bueaty (Sp)


----------



## Sinister

Sun set. That is unless it rains all day. I have a thing about rain...


----------



## Lazario

That really depends on what sort of phase I'm in in my life. Right now, I prefer the sun rises.


----------



## grapegrl

Sun set...I'm _*really*_ not a morning person.


----------



## Death's Door

Sunset - it's when the day starts to settle from being hectic. Also, I am not a morning person especially at sunrise.


----------



## Hella

Sunset. I am usually more awake then to appreciate them more..lol and the colors are just beautiful here and they are never the same twice.

though the sunrise at Red Rocks is a site to see, I do go there sometimes just to watch the sun rise if I am awake.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Sunset, Once you've seen it from Aruba you never forget it.


----------



## Spooklights

Sunset. Especially in autumn; the colors are beautiful.


----------



## turtle2778

SUNSET...MY KIDS GO TO BED SHORTLY THERE AFTER. THAT MEANS THE PARTY CAN START.


----------



## Hellrazor

I can't decide. I figure they are both wonderful in their own way, so Im on the fence for this one.


----------



## Sinister

Two big gathering/feast days for you guys:

Christmas, or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Death's Door

Thanksgiving for me - just a lot of eats that day. We don't a big feast on Christmas - only breakfast brunch.


----------



## Sinister

Thanksgiving is better for me also. Love all the eating and people seem to like each other more than they do at Yuletide. The weather is crisp and not freezing and all this makes you feel glad to be alive. Perfect.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Christmas. Thanksgiving feels like such a wasted holiday. I'm not such a big fan of food that a big dinner like that seems like a valid excuse for such a massive family get-together. Plus, the day's planned around nothing but the food. Everyone eats, and then sits around. Dull.

Christmas may be hectic, but at least there's festivities surrounding it.


----------



## slightlymad

Thanksgiving it seems there are less strings attatched and no one is stressed out from shopping yet


----------



## turtle2778

Christmas for me too. My family at least PRETENDS to like each other and i have three kids, best day for to be with them is christmas morning. Yes i realize its become a commercial holiday, but so what? It makes me happy seeing them open gifts that they believe come from some jolly old fat man named Santa.


----------



## grapegrl

I never would have said this a couple of years ago, but now that I am divorced and freed of entanglements with my former in-laws, I can enjoy Christmas (I actually celebrate Yule) again. Now, instead of getting all worked up and dreading the holidays because of the materiality and greed that they associated with the season, I can relax and have fun and focus on spending time with family and friends. I like getting (and giving) presents just as much as the next girl, but I feel like giving should be from the heart and not an exercise in "I bought you something expensive, so now you OWE me."


----------



## Sinister

In direct correlation to the aforementioned holidays: 

Left over Turkey, or Left over Ham?


----------



## grapegrl

Left over turkey! Hooray for turkey sammiches!!!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Ham. Turkey just gets too dry.


----------



## Spooklights

Turkey; I love turkey ala king!


----------



## Sinister

grapegrl said:


> Left over turkey! Hooray for turkey sammiches!!!


I couldn't have stated it better, Double G!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

turkey,its tradition.


----------



## Death's Door

Leftover Turkey - Turkey sammich, turkey ala king, turkey potpie and gallons and gallons of turkey noodle soup!!!!!!


----------



## Koumajutsu

left over turkey, all the way. It stays leftovers that you can eat for any meal. But, leftover ham dinner becomes Friday's lunch, and Saturday's breakfast, and then you're sick of it.


----------



## Sinister

Being a fan of *The Eagles, *(the musical group) the next up on the agenda:

Don Henley, Glenn Frey or Joe Walsh?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Don Henley. Just liked his stuff a little better.


----------



## Sinister

Henley for me as well, although Walsh comes in a very close second.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Henley


----------



## Death's Door

Don Henley for me.


----------



## Sinister

Looks like Henley is taking this one by a landslide...


----------



## Sinister

*Cheers* or *Frasier*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Although I was a Cheers fan, I ended up liking the characters on Fraiser better.


----------



## Sinister

Frasier Crane was the main reason I started watching *Cheers.* Then I heard he was having his own show and it was like his former show didn't exist anymore. Frasier and the gang are one of the best sitcoms of all-time IMHO.


----------



## Death's Door

I would have to say Cheers. I liked everyone's character on that show. They had a great cast.


----------



## grapegrl

Frasier


----------



## Koumajutsu

Cheers, but I'm an alcoholic 

wait.... i dont go to meetings.... I'm just a drunk


----------



## TipoDeemin

"Cheers," because Cliff and Norm were just too damn much fun.


----------



## Sinister

Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck?

Donald Duck. He is just so funny when he loses it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Duck,
The mouse is just too white cheese for me...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Definitely Donald.


----------



## debbityboo

Pepperoni or sausage?

Definitely sausage....italian or regular is ummmm!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Is it cheating if I quickly name my last two answers? In order Frasier
and Donald Duck* 

*Italian sausage and this question just gave me a huge craving for some lol*


----------



## Koumajutsu

Donald duck, he was just so much more lively.

and Peperonni. I dont know why. i just never enjoyed sausage that much


----------



## Sinister

PrettyGhoul said:


> *Is it cheating if I quickly name my last two answers? In order Frasier*
> *and Donald Duck*


Not at all! Ms. Boo jumped the gun a little bit as the Mouse and Duck weren't even up for a days time. No biggie. 

For me, it's sausage. With fall on the way, I love sausage dogs, chili and anything to do with pumpkins. Those aforementioned things and the weather make one feel great to be alive.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Pepperoni. I'm not a huge fan of either, but sausage is typically harder to pick off a pizza or out of a dish.


----------



## claymud

I can't chose... you see here we got the awsome grease filled artirey clogging kill you three days earlier pepperoni which is amazing... and there is nothing like a good sausage... I can't chose... don'tmake me chose


----------



## debbityboo

Sorry guys....didn't mean too mess it up for everyone.


----------



## Sinister

Don't worry about it...everything is just fine.


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't really have a preference on sausage or pepperoni. I like them both but I'm not really a big fan of meat for the most part.


----------



## Sinister

I, on the other hand, am a complete carnivore.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> I, on the other hand, am a complete carnivore.


I knew I liked you.


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh! Yep, The first time I turn down a steak, shrimp, fried chicken, pork chops, turkey etc. Please have somebody dig a hole and throw me in, because I will most assuredly be dead.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I grill 365 days a year (snow, sleet, rain) and I have my filets marinading in the fridge as we speak. 

Uhm what was the question?


----------



## Sinister

Holy ****, dude! Bring those filets over for the game today and...er, Yes...what WERE we talking about?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I got sausage I'm grillin up with red, green and yellow peppers and onions for sandwiches for the game .... the filets are our "proper" dinner.


----------



## Sinister

Hmmm...let me see... if I go to the airport now...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This or that - cross country drive or few hours flight?


----------



## Sinister

Few hours flight. I don't even have to think about this one. If I never have to traverse the country again by motor vehicle, it will be too soon.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm going to have to say cross country drive. did it once when i was too little to really remember. And, the next time i travel cross country, I'll be taking all my stuff with me.


----------



## grapegrl

Cross-country drive...too much of a hassle to fly nowadays.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Since I have never driven across the country (closet I've done is drive from PA to FL, PA to NC, PA to Montreal), but I have flown, I'd like to drive.


----------



## Spooklights

Definately drive; I would love to see all the sights.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on the distance, more than 10 hrs., I'm flying!


----------



## Sinister

That's the spirit, Jeff. I'm the same way.

a worst of the worst here. Romancing the sheep yodling or Caterwauling to wake the dead, In other words:

Country, or Opera?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm goin with country as long as you're talkin about Hank Williams and that kind of country.


----------



## Sinister

Any kind. And by your rationale, I shall do the same.


----------



## Koumajutsu

damn... that's like asking if you'd rather make out with your mom, or your grandma.... you dont want to do either.

I guess, if i have to pick, i'd say Country..... opera sucks. At least country can crank out a decent song every once in a while


----------



## Sinister

Koumajutsu said:


> damn... that's like asking if you'd rather make out with your mom, or your grandma.... you dont want to do either.


Quite the amusing analogy, KJ and absolutely accurate when describing the at least one of the musical categories I offered up.


----------



## grapegrl

I like light opera.


----------



## morgan8586

tastes great or less filling?


----------



## grapegrl

I don't usually drink beer, but drink the light variety if I must.


----------



## Koumajutsu

morgan8586 said:


> tastes great or less filling?


Tastes great. light beer is a waste of water


----------



## Johnny Thunder

taste. light beer = ****.


----------



## Sinister

I'm an import man myself.


----------



## Hella

not a beer girl, but when I do drink it I go for great taste.


----------



## Sinister

Something for us folks who love 80's music: 

Pat Benatar or Deborah Harry

Benatar, easily. Pat, along with Stevie Nicks personify to me how female singers are supposed to sound like: Different. So does Debbie, but I like PB just a bit better. To the devil with no-talent skanks like Beyonce, Britney, Paris Hilton and Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## grapegrl

Pat Benatar..._Shadows of the Night_ is one of my favourite songs by her.


----------



## Hella

oh man what a choice...gonna have to go with Pat Benetar also though.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Once again I stand alone (as is my way) - I'm goin with Debbie.


----------



## Koumajutsu

mmmmm PB, definately PB.... maybe with some Jelly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This or that ----

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Batman. he had all the cool toys. superman got all wussified by a rock


----------



## TearyThunder

Batman.....he had the cooler costume.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Batman

All those special "Guest Star" villans


----------



## Hella

the Bat of course...love the costume better..lol


----------



## Wildomar

Got to go with the Bat! But wasnt this the very first question on this thread?


----------



## Sinister

It was. And as it was then, The Caped Crusader gets my vote.


----------



## Death's Door

Batman - Going with the dude with the cool gadgets.


----------



## grapegrl

I gotta go with Batman as well. Now for the change-up:

Bitten by a werewolf or bitten by a vampire?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

although I think the whole vampire thing has gotten so cliched at this point, I'd rather be a vampire with all the attendant powers (which, depending on who you believe, includes turning into a wolf).


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...I like the sun too much to be a vampire. I would rather be a werewolf and would prefer to be in charge of my own faculties while in wolf form.


----------



## Death's Door

I think I rather be bitten by a vampire - I'm a night person and I like the gothic look. I can turn into a bat or a wolf. I wouldn't age. Anyway I wouldn't want to be hairy - I don't like shaving as it is but I do it.


----------



## WickedWitch

Bitten by a vampire..."Da Weiner" (love that name) has some great points...BUT, I'll be one of those "chemically enhanced" ones cuz I ain't givin up my sunshine.


----------



## Death's Door

WickedWitch said:


> Bitten by a vampire I'll be one of those "chemically enhanced" ones cuz I ain't givin up my sunshine.


I'm all for that!!!!!! Why can't us vamps have the best of both worlds!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I think I'd rather be a vampire.*


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Duh...wolf..besides its possibly a relative and you can just bite them back.Its all in the family anyway.....


----------



## Hella

excellent question...hmmm, I think I am going to go with Vampire for me, I already am nocturnal and don't like the sun, wear mostly black and gothic style stuff anyway and like someone else already said, shaving is a pain in ass already...lol


----------



## Sinister

Werewolf. No two ways about it.


----------



## morgan8586

Undecided....Cant make up my mind.


----------



## Fangs

Sorry Furr... LOL but its gotta be a Vampire.. :>


----------



## Wildomar

Werewolf... You can still enjoy day activities and soak up a little sun when you arent out running around on all fours. Nobody really likes pasty skin if you have a choice in the matter.


----------



## morgan8586

Time for a new question......Someone please contribute!


----------



## grapegrl

Chocolate or fruit-flavoured candy?


----------



## Sinister

That is a tough one actually. I could eat Jolly Rancher's all day, especially the green apple, cherry, peach...hell, all of them. I love sour candy. But I have an almost uncontrollable weakeness where it comes to Kit Kat's by a very narrow margin, I'm gonna say chocolate.


----------



## Death's Door

Chocolate for me. Mounds bars are my downfall.


----------



## morgan8586

chocolate for me.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Like my friend the Sinister Thanos, I like Jolly Ranchers, but I do love the chocolate. Chocolate it is.


----------



## skullboy

Chocolate.


----------



## mnstrmum

hmm..lets se....a CHOCOLATE!!!...Yes Please


----------



## Wyatt Furr

chocolate 
Furr's a choc-o-holic.
No candy bar is safe in my house
unless its a Tootsie Roll...ugh...
they look like,well, you know.....


----------



## Hella

Chocolate, by a sliver though.  I, like a few others here, adore Jolly Ranchers and used to buy them in bulk direct from the factory when it was still here in Denver, loved driving be there, you could always tell what flavor was being made that day...


----------



## Nefarious1

For me... It's the fruit flavored candy. I'm really picky when it comes to chocolate and can leave it alone until it's that time. So yeah... Gummies and sour gummies and sweet tarts and jolly ranchers and mmmmm.. 

fruit flavored it is!


----------



## Koumajutsu

why cant I have chocolate covered fruit candy? 

If I had to pick though, it would be fruit candy... i can eat a 5lb bag of Mike and Ikes in a day or 2
chocolate will make my tummy hurt if i eat that much


----------



## grapegrl

Okay, time to change things up again. In honour of Thanksgiving, another foodie this-or-that...

Cranberry sauce: jellied or whole berry?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like both, so I'll eat both. But I absolutely love when someone makes fresh whole berry sauce.....mmmmmmmmmmmm. Dammit! Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Nefarious1

I like the way my bro in laws mom makes it. I think she makes it from whole berries but it ends up jellied and it has mandarin oranges in it which are the best fruit ever!!!!

So in conclusion, I don't know how exactly to answer this. LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm not really sure what you mean. I make cranberry sauce every year and it's jellied and whole berried So easy I boil a cup of fresh orange juice (oranges picked from my back yard) with 3/4 cup sugar and a package of cranberries. They pop and I stir. Cool...put in a pretty cut glass dish , refrigerate and serve. For those that live in the North use apples for oranges and apple cider for juice, yum.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

By the way layer this on bread with turkey and salt and pepper and baby you are in heaven.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

and now I'm babbling sorry, I'll shut up now.


----------



## mnstrmum

Jellied....easier to spread out on leftover sandwich


----------



## mnstrmum

New question.....I'm turkey'd - out

Christmas Trees....Must you have a REAl one...or do you insist on a Fake Tree?


----------



## morgan8586

Give me the fake. I've always had a fake tree, and it wouldnt feel the same changing anything.


----------



## Nefarious1

I INSIST on a fake tree. Real ones are sappy and drippy and sticky andd stinky and you have to water them and pay a lot of money for them. Give me the fake one out of a box that cost me $20 and will last for 20 yrs! And there is no maintenance or clean-up! WOO HOO!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Real


----------



## Death's Door

Real for me. We always go out every year to a tree farm and pick one out and it's cut it right there for us. We take a little bottle of brandy to keep us warm and walk around until we come across "the one". I don't mind cleaning up pine needles because my vacuum cleaner always smells great when vacuuming.


----------



## dynoflyer

Real for us. Leave it up until Feast of Epiphany, then take it to the beach where our town has a huge, raging hot bonfire. A thousand trees go up at one time, awesome! 
Keeps em out of the town dump.


----------



## spideranne

Fake with scented pine cones so it smells real.


----------



## Fangs

Oh, I Love the real trees, boy do I miss their smell.... but will happily live with our fake one.... no needles to deal with, but there are those pesky fake pieces that always fall off... no watering is a definite plus.... 
 Ok, Fake it is... just don't forget to add the pine scent in a can! :> (now i must run to the store and get a can of the pine stuff... LOL)


----------



## TearyThunder

I go with artificial since I have 3 cats who think that they are real trees. I would be in a real mess if they decided to knock over a real one.


----------



## Nefarious1

Ok, I am gonna change this up again. Hope no one minds! 

Light beer or dark beer?

I personally prefer the light myself. My faves are Dos Equis Special Lager and Icehouse. 

Mmmmm... Beeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's not beer!

Darks for me, most are micro brews.


----------



## dynoflyer

Silver Bullets for me, please.


----------



## morgan8586

Make mine a MGD.....


----------



## slightlymad

When it must be beer its light not dark. Its usually something harder and mixed.


----------



## Sinister

Light. Gotta have my beloved Becks!


----------



## skullboy

Light


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dark and heavy. Like my heart.


----------



## Hella

okay time for a new one

IHOP, Denny's or Village Inn

IHOP for me, I just like everything better. Of course I worked there for about 4 years so maybe my taste buds are just conditioned to IHOP's food...lol


----------



## Nefarious1

I've been thinkin about this and if those are my choices I guess I'd say IHOP. Because there is no Denny's or Village Inn here. lol Plus they have great syrup!


----------



## slightlymad

Never heard of village inn But when it cant be the local diner it is dennys


----------



## slimy

I have never heard of villiage inn either. Denny's is up the road a bit, but IHOP is just around the corner. Gotta go with IHOP. None of them are good, they are OPEN. All of them cater to the "we drank waaaaayyyy too much tonight" crowd. I would hate to work there. Bless you Hella


----------



## Death's Door

I don't have a Village Inn in my area but I do go to the IHOP.


----------



## dynoflyer

No IHOP's or Denny's (didn't they used to be called *****'s?), and haven't seen a Village Inn, either. Breakfast is a meal best served at home anyway.


----------



## Nefarious1

Ok.. Another change up here...

This or that... Hmmmm....

Spaghetti and meatballs or chicken fettucini alfredo?

Which by the way, I make the BEST chicken fettucini alfredo you'll ever have! So that would be my choice.


----------



## dynoflyer

Spaghetti with meat-a-balls, since I've never had your delicious fettucini alfredo


----------



## Koumajutsu

Chicken Alfredo all the way


----------



## TearyThunder

Chicken fettucini alfredo would be my first choice most of the time. It would ultimately depend on my mood though.


----------



## dynoflyer

Fish, Beef or Chicken?


----------



## Sinister

Beef. Although I do love me some chicken wings and shrimp, there's no substitute for a great cut of steak cooked to perfection on the grill.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Beef.


----------



## slimy

I seem to CONSTANTLY be on a diet, so I eat a lot of chicken breast and tuna fish, but I too LOVE steak. Red meat, it's what's for dinner.


----------



## dynoflyer

I'll give up a week's worth of lunchtime burgers for a ribeye on Saturday night. 

Ruth's Chris or Smith & Wolensky if you weren't paying the tab?


----------



## Koumajutsu

B33f!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm more of a chicken person.


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm all about the red meat!
Moooooooooooo, baby! Mooooooooooooo!

Beef it is!


----------



## Death's Door

I'm a seafood person. We usually have seafood 2-4 times a week.


----------



## grapegrl

It's a toss-up between chicken and seafood. I don't eat beef.


----------



## Ghostess

Personally, fish. Tilapia, sea bass, flounder, trout, snapper..

Unfortunately, I'm the only one in the house who likes and eats fish, so I don't cook it much and we end up eating a lot of chicken. The husband has a strange aversion to seafood of any kind unless it's tuna in a can (I think he was forced to eat seafood as a child during all those times at the "shore"). The kids like shrimp though, thank goodness.


----------



## Death's Door

Sushi is my favorite meal when it comes to seafood.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm with you Da weiner! Long live Sushi!


----------



## dynoflyer

Will you order take out, delivery or cook something special for the Super Bowl?


----------



## roadkill

I agree with Ghostess - I love me some snapper.

Of course Sushi (sashimi???) is wonderful stuff - one of my all-time favorites too.

SO - would you rather have all four seasons of weather or just consistently warm / hot all the time?


----------



## Sinister

All four seasons. That's what the good Lord made them for. It was man who threw the proverbial wrench in the works.


----------



## Death's Door

I like the four seasons. I look forward to some of the changes when they occur.


----------



## slimy

I like all the seasons. We enjoy all four here in Oklahoma: Fall season, Summer Season, Tornado Season, and Christmas Season.


----------



## dynoflyer

Summer vacation or Winter vacation?


----------



## TearyThunder

Winter for me, I hate the heat.


----------



## Death's Door

Summer vacations me like. Being outside and getting the sun is all good.


----------



## Ghostess

Summer vacations, although we only visit my mom in Lower Alabama and my inlaws in the mountains of NC when we do the annual vacation. I'd prefer a beach with fruity drinks and lots of sun.


----------



## Sinister

TearyThunder said:


> Winter for me, I hate the heat.


I wholeheartedly second that. **** the heat! :finger:


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Summer Vacations.


----------



## dynoflyer

Tent camping, RV or hotel?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

tent camping of course.............


----------



## Ghostess

Tent camping! Hell, who needs the tent? Just give me a lawn chair and a beer!


----------



## dynoflyer

Tenting on a lake in New Hampshire 

What's your favorite American city to visit, that you haven't already?


----------



## Ghostess

Hmm... Since I've only been to Philly once for about 12 hours while waiting to pick up the step kids for the one and only 2 weeks they've spent with us here, I don't really consider that a real visit, so I would have to say Philadelphia. There's so much to see there, so many great historical places.

Same question because I'm curious about where everyone else would go: 
What's your favorite American city to visit, that you haven't already?


----------



## morgan8586

I always wanted to go to New Orleans......

same question


----------



## Ghostess

It's been a while, time to revive this one and get it back on track..lol

Dressing up or bumming out?


----------



## AzKittie74

I'm the queen of bumming ;O) boxers and a tank top are my favorite things to wear. you might even catch me in that driving around town running errands if I don't have to actually go inside any place, take into consideration that it was over 125 degrees here (July & August) and clothes are not comfy during this time of the year!.
I do however love to dress up if I'm going out.


same question...


----------



## Adam I

Bumming out nearly always, 
Too many years dressing in suit and tie!
Unfortunately some clothes don't come back from the laundry.


Dressing up or bumming out?


----------



## slimy

Don't own a tie. I'm a professional bum. 


Same Question.


----------



## ScareShack

ummm let me think....Bumming out for sure!
same question.


----------



## Lilly

bumming out..
uncomfortable dress clothes > not fun

same ?


----------



## AzKittie74

We're all a bunch of bums! haha

Read a scary book or watch a scary movie?


----------



## spideranne

Scary book, listen to them in the car too. My hubby doesn't like scary movies so I rarely see any unless they are on normal tv, and then really what is the point.

Same question.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

scary movie...I totally get into it and I love the music - when done right.

Peeps or Marshmallow Pumpkins?


----------



## Adam I

Marshmallow Pumpkins , there easy to carve 

Same question


----------



## AzKittie74

if you melt them you'll never know the difference haha
pumpkins I guess


HellRaiser OR Friday the 13th?


----------



## Adam I

Friday the 13th

Same Question


----------



## turtle2778

ones i will or wont watch?? If i have to pick it would be friday the 13th i would actually watch again. I will NEVER watch the first Hellraiser EVER again! 

Renting a movie or Going out to one


----------



## Adam I

Rent a movie

Same question


----------



## scareme

Love going out.

Suspence or gore for your movie choice?


----------



## Adam I

Suspence

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

Suspense..Definately

Same Question


----------



## Moon Dog

Suspense

Steak 

- or -

Lobster


----------



## Lilly

steak

same?


----------



## Spookyboo

Steak all barbQ'd and blood dripping med rare




prime rib or Poterhouse


----------



## Wyatt Furr

prime rib

Baked or mashed potatoes with that?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Mashed!

Original Texas Chainsaw Massacre or remake?


----------



## Lilly

original of course

same ?


----------



## Spookyboo

Being the purest that I am the original




Bananas or oranges


----------



## Bloodhound

Bananas


Coffee or juice


----------



## scareme

juice

White bread toast or wheat?


----------



## Spookyboo

White bread but really rye




Over easy or sunny side up


----------



## Bloodhound

over easy


sausage or bacon


----------



## Spookyboo

Bacon




Pancakes or waffles now I am hungry!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Pancakes

Milk or Juice


----------



## AzKittie74

juice


beer or wine?


----------



## Spookyboo

Wine




Zinfandel or Merlot


----------



## Bloodhound

Zinfandel

For Dinner or Supper


----------



## scream1973

dinner 


Strawberries or raspberries


----------



## Spookyboo

Strawberrys




Angel food cake or Devils food cake?


----------



## scareme

Devils food

Sheet cake or cupcakes?


----------



## Spookyboo

Sheet cakes




chocolate or vanilla frosting


----------



## Moon Dog

chocolate

Blueberries or Cherries?


----------



## Bloodhound

Blueberries


Chocolate Cream Pie or Banana Cream Pie


----------



## Spookyboo

Chocolate cream pie



graham cracker crust of nilla waffer crust


----------



## Bloodhound

nilla waffer crust


Pinot Grigio or Pinot Noir


----------



## Spookyboo

Pinot Nior 




Scotch or Brandy


----------



## Bloodhound

Brandy

pb and J or B.L.T.


----------



## Moon Dog

pb and j

Baccardi or Captain Morgan?


----------



## Hellrazor

Actually Ron Curacco... but if I have to pic I would sayCaptain Morgan.... thats when Im not knocked up either... LOL

Rent or own?


----------



## scareme

Own

One story or two?


----------



## Bloodhound

one 

three bedroom or more


----------



## Moon Dog

More

Jazz or Rock?


----------



## Bloodhound

(both) Rock


Blues or Country


----------



## scareme

country

regular or extra crispy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Extra Crispy

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Bloodhound

Chevy


street or strip


----------



## Spookyboo

Street




Muscle car or ..shiver import


----------



## Moon Dog

Muscle Car

Blown or Injected?


----------



## Bloodhound

Blown

Big block or small block


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Small block (better gas mileage).

Cinema movies or wait for NetFlix?*


----------



## Bloodhound

netflix (no crowd)


comedy or horror


----------



## scareme

horror

day or night


----------



## Moon Dog

day

static prop or motion prop?


----------



## Bloodhound

motion prop

Buy a motion prop or Make your own motion prop


----------



## Hellrazor

Make your own! 

walk or drive?


----------



## scareme

drive-to hot to walk

rock, paper or scissors


----------



## Moon Dog

Rock

Hersheys or Reeses?


----------



## Bloodhound

Hershy's


Large size or Bite size?


----------



## Moon Dog

Bite size

Brewed tea or Sun tea?


----------



## Bloodhound

Sun Tea

BBQ or Stove Top cooking?


----------



## Moon Dog

BBQ (Mmmmm... BBQ...)

Steak or Chicken?


----------



## Bloodhound

Steak!!!!


medium or well done?


----------



## Moon Dog

Medium (medium well actually)

Beans or Corn on the cob? (duh! )


----------



## Bloodhound

Corn-on-the-cob

Steak Sauce or no Steak Sauce?


----------



## Moon Dog

No steak sauce (seasoned well with herbs & spices though)

Gas or Charcoal?


----------



## Bloodhound

Charcoal (no sauce needed)


paper plates or glass plates


----------



## Moon Dog

Paper plates (less clean up)

Tea or Beer?


----------



## scream1973

Tea ( Iced)


Strawberries or Watermelon ?


----------



## Bloodhound

Watermelon


potato salad or potato chips?


----------



## Hellrazor

potato chips!!! and lots of em!

Camp ground or woods camping?


----------



## scream1973

Woods Camping


Vodka or Rum ?


----------



## Bloodhound

Rum


Breakfast or Brunch?


----------



## Moon Dog

Breakfast

Bacon or Sausage?


----------



## scareme

bacon

eggs-scrambled or over easy?


----------



## Moon Dog

Scrambled

Toast or Biscuit?


----------



## scream1973

Toast


PS3 or Xbox 360 ?


----------



## Bloodhound

ps3

uv cables or hdmi?


----------



## Moon Dog

HDMI

Cable or Satellite?


----------



## Bloodhound

Cable


Surround sound or Stereo


----------



## dave the dead

stereo

Hangnail or papercut?


----------



## Bloodhound

(ouch neither) hangnail


bed-of-nails or pit-of-spikes?


----------



## scareme

bed of nails

snake or rat in your bed?


----------



## dave the dead

snake

Sebaceous Cyst or Goider?


----------



## Bloodhound

Goider

Gangrene or Impetigo?


----------



## dave the dead

gangrene

cancerous mole or Oprah Winfrey?


----------



## randyaz

Oprah

twinkie or cupcake


----------



## Hellrazor

mmmm twinkie!

pampers or huggies LOL


----------



## dave the dead

nathan jr needs his huggies

projectile diahhrea and no toilet paper or diabetic coma and no insulin?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

projectile diarreha!

Anaphylactic shock from bee sting or amnesia?


----------



## Moon Dog

What? 

Oh I mean amnesia...

Rain or Snow


----------



## Bloodhound

Rain


Hail or Frezzing rain?


----------



## dave the dead

freezing rain

lemon merangue pie or flesh eating bacteria?


----------



## Bloodhound

Flesh eating bacteria


Pulmonary Embolism or Superficial Thrombophlebitis?


----------



## Moon Dog

Superficial Thrombophlebitis

Degenerative Disc Disease or Cryoglobulinemia?


----------



## dave the dead

cryo -thingy....

naked salad bar or naked truck stop?


----------



## turtle2778

OOH naked truck stop, who knows what things will fall into the salad if they were naked LMAOOOOOO


Watching a porn of you parents or WITH you parents?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

UGH....WITH my parents!


Re-runs of I Love Lucy or Re-runs of The Honeymooners?


----------



## Moon Dog

Re-runs of The Honeymooners

Solid State or Tubes?


----------



## Bloodhound

solid state

walking in on your parent's haveing sex or walking in on your nieghbors haveing sex?


----------



## dave the dead

Solid state

lick a subway seat or the floor of a ymca shower?


----------



## dave the dead

dave the dead said:


> Solid state
> 
> lick a subway seat or the floor of a ymca shower?


nobody? ok then....:zombie:

to be or not to be?


----------



## Bloodhound

To Be


zombies in the graveyard or maggot's on your zombies?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Zombies in the graveyard.

Public speaking in front of tens of thousands or bungee jump off the Las Vegas bungee T-Tower (201 feet)?*


----------



## Bloodhound

Bungee jump off the Las Vegas bungee T-Tower (201 feet)

Run with the bulls or have a tomato fight?


----------



## dave the dead

tomato fight

naked mole rat or gerbil with male pattern baldness?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

naked mole rat


Electrodes attached to the genitals or bamboo shoots under the fingernails?


----------



## Koumajutsu

electrodes

Duff, or Duff Light?


----------



## Hellrazor

A Canadian Duff for me....




Car or SUV?


----------



## Bloodhound

SUV *more room to haul home the curby's*


Make a party out of halloween night with friends and family and nieghbors and hand out treats and tricks to the ToTs? or Just hand out treats and tricks to the ToTs?


----------



## dynoflyer

Party with neighborhood dads in the street in front of our haunt while Elvira (the wife) hands out treats at the door. 


Car camping or backpacking?


----------



## Bloodhound

*Backpacking*

Hiking through the dessert or climbing/hiking in the mountains?


----------



## AzKittie74

Hiking in the mountains

I live in the desert. tired of it atthe moment.


hamock in the Bahamas or Snow boarding in the Alps?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hammock in the Bahamas

Horn tweeter or soft dome tweeter?


----------



## dynoflyer

Horn tweeter for the sharp, soft dome for the bagels


Salt water or chlorine treated pool?


----------



## Bloodhound

chlorine treated pool


sensory deprivation tank or hot tub spa?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

It depends on how long you have to sit in one. Assuming it would be shorter in the tub, I'll go with the hot tub spa.

Pencil or pen?


----------



## Bloodhound

pencil


Plan it or Wing it?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Plan. I've done too much winging and it hasn't done much for me in return.


DVD cases - white box or black box?


----------



## Bloodhound

Black box



Blue ray or hd dvds?


----------



## scareme

hd dvds

Mommy or Daddy?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Daddy - for no reason in particular


Real Dinosaurs or Gummy Dinosaurs?


----------



## Bloodhound

Gummy Dinosaurs - I could eat one of those.


Jaw breaker or Gumball ?


----------



## spideranne

Gumball.

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Vanilla. Mr. Ice if you're nasty.


Rap or rock?


----------



## Bloodhound

rock. are you kidding me?



N.H.R.A. or Nascar ?


----------



## GothicCandle

Nascar.


sweet potatoes or normal potatoes


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Potatoes.



Baked or mashed?


----------



## GothicCandle

baked.

pepsi or coke?


----------



## Moon Dog

Coke (with my Rum  )

Small Block or Big Block?


----------



## spideranne

small block

headphones or earbuds?


----------



## bignick

earbuds

Turbocharged or supercharged


----------



## rottincorps

Turbocharged


Thin crust or deep dish


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Deep Dish

Black licorice or red licorice


----------



## Bloodhound

Red

candy corns or candied cherrys


----------



## rottincorps

candied cherrys



Monster or Red Bull


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

MONSTER!!!

Energy Drinks or Coffee Drinks?


----------



## GothicCandle

coffee drinks.

Ice tea or soda?


----------



## rottincorps

Ice tea (Long Island Ice tea)



Craftsman or Husky


----------



## scareme

Craftsman

Left or right?


----------



## Spooky1

Right (why isn't the middle ever a choice?)

Gargoyles or Skeletons?


----------



## GothicCandle

skeletons.

Texting or IMing?


----------



## scareme

texting

smarties or sweet tarts


----------



## GothicCandle

sweet tarts.

pet fish or pet rodent?


----------



## scareme

pet rodent

up or down


----------



## RoxyBlue

Up - it makes for a better mood.

Bailey's or Kahlua?


----------



## Spooky1

Bailey's

Canadian Whiskey or Bourbon? (You must be 21 or over to answer this question)


----------



## rottincorps

Bourbon 


top up .......top down......(convertible)


----------



## rottincorps

Top down .....Oh I mean on the car HEHEHEHEHE


buried or cremated


----------



## Spooky1

Cremated

Cake or Pie?


----------



## rottincorps

Pie .....Boston cream, Dam there goes that diet!


Frankenstein or Dracula


----------



## Spooky1

Drac.

Werewolf or The Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## rottincorps

Werewolf...........The one from Werewolf in London


Blob or It


----------



## Spooky1

Blob

Jello or Pudding


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pudding (if it's chocolate)

latex or vinyl


----------



## rottincorps

latex


M&Ms Plain or peanut


----------



## Spooky1

Peanut

Fangs or Claws


----------



## rottincorps

Fangs



pneumatics or static props


----------



## Spooky1

Static (I don't do Pneumatics yet)

FCG or Groundbreaker


----------



## bignick

Groundbreaker

Fogmachine or dry ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dry ice

Mood music or ghostly moans


----------



## bignick

Mood Music

Crows/Ravens or Vultures


----------



## rottincorps

Vultures



Tombs or caskets


----------



## Spooky1

Tombs

Evil Ash or Good Ash


----------



## rottincorps

Evil Ash


chocolate or vanilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

chocolate, chocolate, CHOCOLATE!!!...oh, sorry

devil's food or angel food


----------



## Spooky1

Devil's Food !!!!!!!!!

Abbott & Costello or Laurel & Hardy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abbott & Costello

Brendan Fraser or Hugh Jackman


----------



## rottincorps

Brendan Fraser..........this doesn't make me gay?



Animal House or Stripes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Animal House

Betty Page or Betty Grable


----------



## Spooky1

Bettie Page without a doubt!!!!!

Vincent Price or Boris Karloff


----------



## rottincorps

Boris Karloff..........that hurt



Young Frankenstein or Blazing saddles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Frankenstein

Godzilla or T. Rex


----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla 


Mothra or Gammera


----------



## rottincorps

Gammera


Monster Zero or Rodan


----------



## Spooky1

Rodan

Suede or velvet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Velvet (if it's washable)

London or Paris


----------



## Bloodhound

Paris

South Atlantic or South Pacific?


----------



## Spooky1

South Pacific (It has better music  )

Artic or Antartica


----------



## Bloodhound

Artic (swimming with Polar Bears)


Sub or Hamburger


----------



## spideranne

Sub

Orange or Purple?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Purple

kiwi or mango


----------



## Spooky1

Kiwi

Spiders or Rats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rats

Brock Sampson or Race Bannon


----------



## bignick

Race Bannon

Pro Street or Funny Cars


----------



## Spooky1

Funny Cars.

Nick how can you pick Bannon over Brock? Brock is a killing machine (and gets more action than Capt. Kirk)! Oh well.

Dragon or Griffin


----------



## bignick

To be a 100% honest i had no idea who either person was but when i saw the word race it made me think of my question. LOL Sorry.

Dragon

Wizards or Withces


----------



## Spooky1

Witches

Nick there are no right or wrong answers, I was just yanking your chain.

FYI, Race Bannon was the body guard of Dr. Quest in the Johnny Quest cartoon (1960's), Brock Sampson is the body guard of Dr. Venture in the Venture Brothers cartoon (a current parody of Johnny Quest on Cartoon Network adult Swim). So then that leads to my this or that.

Johnny Quest or The Venture Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Venture Brothers, of course!

30 Rock or 3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Spooky1

3rd Rock from the Sun (Aliens rule)

Robby the Robot (Forbidden Planet) or Robot from Lost in Space


----------



## bignick

Robot from Lost in Space only because when i was a little kid i used to watch that show. 

Family Guy or American Dad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Family Guy


Felix the Cat or Fritz the Cat


----------



## Spooky1

Felix the Cat (He had a cool magic bag)

Dungeons & Dragons or World of Warcraft


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

D&D (Get to the table!)

Zombies or Vampires?*










*to kiss


----------



## Spooky1

Definitely Vampires, I'm sure vamps smell better, and a zombie's lips might fall off when you kiss them.

Droopy or Snoopy


----------



## RoxyBlue

ooh, tough one - I'll say Snoopy.

Mountains or valleys


----------



## gypsichic

valleys

working days or nights?


----------



## Spooky1

Working days (I like to keep my nights free to haunt)

Skulls or body parts?


----------



## gypsichic

skulls

haunted houses or halloween parties


----------



## Spooky1

That's a tough one it would depend on who's party it was, but I'll say...
Haunted House

Chocolate cake or Pumpkin pie


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Chocolate pumpkin pie cake!!

Riders on the Storm or The End


----------



## rottincorps

Riders on the storm



rain or Lightning and thunder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rain

Sookie Stackhouse (Charlaine Harris character) or Rachel Morgan (Kim Harrison character)


----------



## rottincorps

Sookie Stackhouse 



Earthquakes or tornado's ( I would like an answer from someone that has been through both)......or not


----------



## RoxyBlue

earthquakes (but it wasn't a very big one, just rattled the dishes)


lizards or snakes


----------



## Spooky1

Snakes (BTW I would have voted for Rachel Morgan)

Alien or Predator


----------



## gypsichic

Predator

jason or freddy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Freddy - he seems to have more of a sense of humor. Sort of.


Fun size or super size


----------



## gypsichic

fun size

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Sunset.



Red licorice or Black licorice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Argh, I hate licorice - okay, red.

pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds (roasted and salted)


----------



## Spooky1

Depends on if they're shelled or not... Sunflower I guess

Evil Dead or Army of Darkness


----------



## scream1973

Army of Darkness.. Gimme some Sugar Baby.. (lol)


Walk through Haunt or Walk by Display ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walk by display (don't hate me!)


plain or peanut


----------



## Spooky1

Almond! Oh wait that wasn't a choice. 

Almond Joy or Mounds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almond Joy

dogs or cats


----------



## Spooky1

Dogs!!!! 

Mad Scientist or Crypt Keeper


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Crypt Keeper


Miller Lite or Bud Light


----------



## rottincorps

Miller lite



steak or ribs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ribs


hamburger or hot dog


----------



## Spooky1

Hamburger (But not from McDonalds)

Buffy or Willow


----------



## rottincorps

Buffy



Young Frankenstein or werewolf in London


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Frankenstein


deviled eggs or hardboiled eggs


----------



## Spooky1

Deviled Eggs of course

Here's one for the video game set.

Half-Life or Resident Evil


----------



## rottincorps

Resident Evil




Slip-n-slide or water wiggle..........so I'm dating my self


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Slip-n-slide! (forever)

Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Spooky1

Christmas!

Lake or Ocean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ocean

red or blue (colors, not politics)


----------



## Spooky1

Blood Red!

Stephen King or Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Poe. Class, _ba-bee_.

3-D or Odorama?


----------



## RoxyBlue

3-D

Dunkin Donuts coffee or Starbucks coffee


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Dunkin Donuts (because they have world-famous donuts there, yum!)


Monkeys or hamsters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hamsters because they don't throw poop at you


queen bed or king size bed?


----------



## Spooky1

Queen size (To far away from you in a King)

Tea or Coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

(People will say we're in love, Spooky1!)...coffee

green lawn or flower beds?


----------



## Spooky1

Both (If there's no grass where will the poor puppy poop?)

Back rub or Foot massage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back rub


Toyota or Ford?


----------



## Spooky1

Toyota (Actually my Prizm was made by GM with Toyota parts)

SUV or Compact car


----------



## rottincorps

SUV




GT-40 or AC Cobra


----------



## RoxyBlue

AC Cobra (welcome back, rottin!)

carpeting or wood floor


----------



## rottincorps

Wood floor




books or movies


----------



## Spooky1

Books (they almost always ruin them when they make books into movies)

Peanuts or Popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Popcorn


paper or plastic


----------



## rottincorps

Plastic............then you have somthing to pic up the dog crap in 




Turkey or ham


----------



## RoxyBlue

Turkey


red light or green light


----------



## rottincorps

red light district..........Oh did I say that.......




socks or slippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

rottincorps said:


> red light district..........Oh did I say that.......


(LMAO - I did NOT see that coming!)

socks

gloves or mittens


----------



## rottincorps

gloves...........with mittens its hard to scratch......well you know...




base ball cap or beanie


----------



## RoxyBlue

beanie - with a propellor!

coat or jacket


----------



## rottincorps

jacket...........it goes with all my overalls....




boxers or briefs


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Boxers, I like the extra room. (Though I prefer the boxer/brief hybrids.)

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## RoxyBlue

sunset


high heels or flats


----------



## rottincorps

HIGH Heels........YA BABY!




hair up or hair down


----------



## Spooky1

Hair up (shows off the neck)

Classic Rock or Current


----------



## rottincorps

Classic Rock.............Because that is ROCK & ROLL





Mullet or mohawk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mohawk - it guarantees you a seat on the bus.

brown eyes or blue eyes?


----------



## Bloodhound

Brown 

save or spend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Save up to spend later

French toast or waffles?


----------



## Spooky1

It doesn't matter as long as there's maple syrup.

Sailboat or Power boat


----------



## rottincorps

POWER BOAT..........rummmmm!




mac-n-cheese or grilled cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

grilled cheese (with a bowl of cream of tomato soup and oyster crackers - yum!)


cheesecake or chocolate cake?


----------



## Tequila325

Chessecake with strawberries

Stay home or go out


----------



## rottincorps

Stay home............cuz I know where the remote is and the beer is already paid for...


chop saw or miter saw


----------



## RoxyBlue

miter saw


tiddlywinks or tic tac toe?


----------



## rottincorps

tic tac toe..............makes les of a mess


Headache or Trouble............now Im thinking of games from the past


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trouble (mainly because I'm not familiar with Headache)

chamber music or full orchestra


----------



## rottincorps

full orchestra


XP or Vista


----------



## Spooky1

XP, no way I'm upgrading to Vista (Though then I'd be able to play Halo 2)

Tap water or bottled water


----------



## rottincorps

Bottled


Tang or kool aid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tang (it was good enough for the astronauts, so it's good enough for me)


wingtips or sneakers


----------



## Tequila325

sneakers

dead or alive


----------



## Spooky1

Alive and kicking

Heroes or Lost


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heroes!!!!


parrot or canary?


----------



## Tequila325

Parrot

Cat or Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, tough one - love cats, but have a dog and she's watching,so...DOG!


ice cream or cake?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ice Cream

Turbo or Supercharger?


----------



## Spooky1

Turbo (When I was younger), Now I go for MPG!

Batgirl or Catwoman


----------



## kevin242

Catwoman
Yankees or Red Sox?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm an Oriole fan and in no way can I pick either of those and still keep my soul intact! (Though I hate the Yankees a little more than the Red Sox)

Blizzard or Hurricane


----------



## RoxyBlue

blizzard


roses or marigolds?


----------



## Tequila325

Roses

get up early or stay up late


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stay up late - absolutely!


flannel or silk?


----------



## Tequila325

Flannel
wayy warmer

Chicken or Duck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Duck - it tastes better than chicken


crayons or magic markers


----------



## Tequila325

hell yea it does and Magic markers 

inside or out


----------



## Spooky1

Inside this time of year.

Hot Topic or Spencers Gifts


----------



## Tequila325

Spencers

Hot or cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

cold


soft or hard


----------



## rottincorps

Hard............but doesnt it matter who your with.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall we begin with a new choice?

Winter or summer


----------



## scareme

summer

Halloween candy or Christmas candy


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween Candy (Because I buy what I like )

Star Trek or Star Wars


----------



## RoxyBlue

Star Trek - especially the original series (I'm such a geek).

blue or green


----------



## scareme

green-cause I'm earth friendly

round ice cubes or square


----------



## RoxyBlue

square - the round ones seem to get stuck on the side of the glass

parasol or little sword (those things they stick in fancy alcoholic beverages)


----------



## Spooky1

Swords (I give them to pixies to use as weapons)

Sushi or Cooked fish


----------



## scareme

If you force me to eat fish, it might as well be cooked.

"It's A Wonderful Life" Black and white or colorized


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Nothing should be colorized...looks weird to me.

Eggs for supper or pizza for breakfast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eggs for supper


V neck or crew neck


----------



## Spooky1

Crew neck (I don't have the cleavage for a V-neck)

Popeyes or KFC


----------



## scareme

KFC, Popeyes gravey is too spicey. (I know, I'm a sissy)

White meat or dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

dark


mayonnaise or mustard


----------



## Spooky1

Mustard (Spicy brown or honey mustard if you please)

Prime Rib or Baby Back Ribs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baby back


halibut or flounder


----------



## scareme

I'm not not into eating fish, but hailbut is funner to say. (hali-but)

log fire or gas


----------



## Spooky1

I can't believe I'm saying this but, Gas (so much cleaner)

Fishing or Hunting


----------



## RoxyBlue

fishing


chicken or cow


----------



## scareme

I love them both, but I only have room for a chicken.

poinsettia or mistletoe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mistletoe - takes less space


black or cream & sugar


----------



## dave the dead

Black

papercut or nosebleed?


----------



## scareme

Nosebleed

Broken leg or broken arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

EEWWW, well, I guess broken arm is the lesser of evils.


braids or ponytail


----------



## dave the dead

pony tail

projectile vomiting or explosive diahhrea?


----------



## scareme

That's a hell of a choise...diahhrea, I guess

Christmas wrapping paper or Gift bags


----------



## rottincorps

wrapping paper.........shows some effort went in to the package.........and get some frustration out ripping it open.


ice cream or cake


----------



## dave the dead

ice cream

ringworm or pinkeye?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ringworm - not as obvious


paper clip or staple


----------



## dave the dead

staple

paper clip or staple UNDER YOUR FINGERNAIL?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I've actually gotten a staple under my fingernail at least once, so I'll stick with the known - staple.

oak or pine (as furniture)


----------



## rottincorps

Oak


paint or wall paper


----------



## Spooky1

Paint, It's easier to redo (I hate peeling wallpaper)

Papercut or cold sore


----------



## rottincorps

paper cut......cold sores make people think .....hummmmm


iron maiden or bed of nails


----------



## Spooky1

I've never listened to "bed of nails" so I'll pick Iron Maiden.  (Is Iron Maiden, Ironman's daughter?)

Quicksand or Molten lava


----------



## RoxyBlue

quicksand - better chance of escaping without damage


Elmer's glue or hot glue


----------



## rottincorps

hot glue........Elmer's just doesn't work on as much stuff..........OUCH!....DAM-IT!......OK Elmer's doesn't burn your fingers....


pencils or pens


----------



## dave the dead

pens

gum in your hair or hair in your gum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

gum in the hair


email or phone call


----------



## dave the dead

email

fly in your soup or soup in your fly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(gross!) Soup in the fly - I'll take my chances on getting burned.


peanuts or popcorn


----------



## dave the dead

peanuts

get caught peeing in the pool or get caught peeing into the pool?


----------



## rottincorps

What can I say its always warm where I swim

swimming pool or ocean


----------



## Draik41895

pool

werewolves or vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolves - they make better pets

horse or mule


----------



## rottincorps

Ive had horses............dam hey burn-in som...........


park bench or hammock


----------



## RoxyBlue

Park bench - easier to get up out of


snow or rain


----------



## rottincorps

rain....when it stops its not going to stay around 


cable or sat. dish


----------



## Dark Angel 27

cable...satilites are more likely to get messed up

Dial Up or DSL


----------



## RoxyBlue

DSL (my mom still has dial up!!!)


Space Ghost or Brak


----------



## Spooky1

Space Ghost! (he gets to blast the guests on his talk show)

Monty Python or Weird Al


----------



## Draik41895

Weird Al

centaurs or minotaurs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Centaurs - a little less dangerous than a minotaur


cute little bunnies or vampire bunnies


----------



## Spooky1

Vampire Bunnies of course

Godzilla or King Kong


----------



## scareme

King Kong, he really has a soft heart deep down.

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Spooky1

Coke, but actually I gave up sodas years ago.

Dove Bar or Ben & Jerry's


----------



## scareme

I've never had Ben & Jerry's but I'd like to try it.

My Bloody Valentine 3-D or The Unborn?


----------



## rottincorps

My Bloody Valentine 3-D 



House of Frankenstein or Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Frankenstein

Danny Elfman or Randy Newman


----------



## Monk

House of Frankenstein... houses are cheaper than brides in the long run.

coffee or tea?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll answer both questions above

1) Danny Elfman
2) Tea

Cell phone or email


----------



## Monk

email

ocean or lake?


----------



## rottincorps

lake


ding dongs or twinkies


----------



## dave the dead

twinkies

flaming bag of poo or toilet paper in the trees?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toilet paper in the trees


green eyes or blue eyes


----------



## scareme

blue eyes

plaid or flowered


----------



## rottincorps

plaid 


Hot wheels or mach box


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot wheels (and definitely NOT Hot Pockets)

turkey or beef


----------



## Spooky1

Where's the BEEF!

Fedora or Baseball cap


----------



## rottincorps

Baseball cap


full moon or sun set


----------



## RoxyBlue

full moon


rum or bourbon


----------



## scareme

rum

front wheel or rear wheel drive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely front wheel


tights or stockings


----------



## scareme

stockings

high heels or flats


----------



## Spooky1

I like the look of High Heels the best, I doubt I could walk in them (do they come in size 11 1/2 mens?) 

Hot Rod or fuel efficient car


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hmmmm, Spooky1 in heels.....)

Fuel efficient car, of course


Play Doh or Sculpey


----------



## dave the dead

sculpey

pants full of fire ants or leeches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

leeches (I think - EEEWWWW)


curry or cayenne


----------



## dave the dead

cayenne

pocketfull of gravy or pocketfull of tapioca pudding?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(you have a strange mind, DTD)

pocketful of gravy


toilet or bidet


----------



## Monk

toilet

finger or toe


----------



## dave the dead

finger

carbunkle or cyst?


----------



## Monk

cyst

rain or snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

rain


ferret or hamster


----------



## dave the dead

hampster

sock full of broken glass or cactus needles?


----------



## RoxyBlue

OW!

cactus needles...I think


A Dr Morbius "Messed-Up Wish" granted or Dave the Dead's "This or That" choice:devil:

(bwa ha ha)


----------



## Monk

I'll go with Dave the Dead's "This or That" choice.

lemon juice or vinegar in you eye


----------



## Spooky1

Vinegar (pH = 2.4 – 3.4), Lemon Juice is 2.3, so vinegar will do slightly less damage

clearing 3 ft of snow or a 1/2 inch of ice.


----------



## Monk

Ice. I like the challenge.


ski or snowboard


----------



## dave the dead

snowboard...I can sit on a snowboard.

reach in to a bag full of razorblades, knowing there is a 100% chance you will be severely lacerated OR hand the bag to a 3 yr old blind girl knowing there is only a chance she will be curious enough to reach into it herself?????


----------



## Monk

hand it over to the sightless lass

drown or burn


----------



## dave the dead

Monk said:


> hand it over to the sightless lass
> 
> drown or burn


you didn't have to think about that very long....

drown.

electric chair or lynching?


----------



## rottincorps

electric chair



chicken soup or clam chowder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rottin, you just made my day - LMAO!

Later Edit - my comment makes no sense unless you know his original response was "hamster")

clam chowder


strawberry or blackberry


----------



## Monk

mmmmmm strawberry

deaf or blind


----------



## rottincorps

deaf.....its easier to get around ...........but then I have been married for 18 years and Im deaf to my wife anyway


no arms or no legs


----------



## Monk

no legs... I have been married for almost 17 years and would like to keep my arms.

train crash or plane crash


----------



## rottincorps

plane ........more hang time


gun shot or stabbing


----------



## dave the dead

shot

dress left or right ( the best reason for NOT being a taylor imho)


----------



## Monk

gun shot, it has the potential to leave a souvenir.

paper cut or road rash


----------



## Monk

oops too slow

right

now paper cut or road rash


----------



## rottincorps

road rash........it gives you a scab to pick with later....paper cuts are just annoying


leg falls asleep or bang the funny bone


----------



## Monk

leg asleep is much more entertaining

runny nose or persistent cough


----------



## rottincorps

runny nose ...I can still fall asleep ...even if the pillow gets crusty


stub your toe or jam your finger


----------



## Monk

Toe, I use my fingers a lot more than my toes.

the smell of spoiled milk or rotten eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

spoiled milk - it's a little more tolerable


English muffin or croissant


----------



## rottincorps

English muffin ....you can always put a slice of cheese and tomato sauce and make a little pizza


hit by a steam roller or a street sweeper


----------



## Monk

sweeper

bit by a shark or an alligator


----------



## rottincorps

shark 

stuck in traffic with diarrhea or tickled till you wet your pants


----------



## Monk

tickle me, I couldn't stand the other option.


artic or antartic


----------



## rottincorps

antartic


army or navy


----------



## Monk

army



Caesar or garden salad


----------



## rottincorps

garden salad



ranch or blue cheese


----------



## Monk

Ranch

onion or garlic


----------



## rottincorps

onion


fries or onion rings


----------



## RoxyBlue

onion rings


baseball or football


----------



## Monk

football

bloody nose or fat lip?


----------



## rottincorps

bloody nose




flat tire or overheating


----------



## Monk

flat tire


parachute or hang glider


----------



## rottincorps

hang glider


bungee jump or cliff diving


----------



## Monk

cliff diving, I have never tried bungee jumping though


Rugby or Cricket


----------



## rottincorps

Rugby


foot ball or base ball


----------



## Monk

football


fresh water or salt water


----------



## rottincorps

fresh water 


snow ski or water ski


----------



## Monk

Water ski, I am no good going down a mountain.


rifle or pistol


----------



## rottincorps

rifle


pea shooter or rubber band gun


----------



## Monk

rubberband gun


speakers or headphones


----------



## rottincorps

speakers


cable or satellite


----------



## Monk

cable, but considering satelite.


sunflower or pumpkin seeds


----------



## rottincorps

sunflower


big stick or 50/50 bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

50/50 bar


peas or carrots


----------



## rottincorps

carrots


A&W root beer or Barts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, A&W definitely! With ice cream - yummmm!


day or night


----------



## Monk

Night!


Phoenix or Pittsburgh


----------



## Spooky1

Phoenix (Go Cards)

Disney World or Disney Land


----------



## Monk

World


Mediteranean or Carribean


----------



## rottincorps

Caribbean



Bahamas or Hawaii


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bahamas


left or right


----------



## rottincorps

right


this or that


----------



## RoxyBlue

that


his or hers


----------



## rottincorps

his 



mint chip or chocolate chip


----------



## RoxyBlue

chocolate chip


radio or TV


----------



## rottincorps

TV


beef or pork


----------



## RoxyBlue

pork, particularly pork barbecue (yum)


fancy restaraunt or sidewalk cafe


----------



## dave the dead

Sidewalk cafe...no question

on the wagon or off the wagon?


----------



## Monk

off without a doubt


vodka or gin martini?


----------



## Adam I

on the Wagon, but off is tempting.

Color or monochrome?


----------



## Monk

color


again, vodka or gin martini?


----------



## scareme

vodka

with a olive or pearl onion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Olives (without the gin or vodka)


swiss or mozzarella


----------



## scareme

mozzarella-string cheese

english muffins or bagles


----------



## dave the dead

bagel

concussion or contusion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ummm, contusion?


black beans or garbanzo beans


----------



## Moon Dog

Black beans

Spring or Fall?


----------



## scareme

I'm suppose to say fall cause that's when Halloween is, but I love spring when everything comes out of winter with so much color.

Daffodills or asters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

daffodils


tutu or leotard


----------



## dave the dead

leotard...it just sounds funny..anything ending in "-tard" is good with me. 


sarcoidosis or lupis?


----------



## RoxyBlue

lupus - slightly better prognosis


nose hair or ear hair


----------



## Moon Dog

Nose hair (it's easier to see to trim! )

Chocolate ice cream or chocolate cake?


----------



## Spooky1

Chocolate cake

Earl Grey Tea or Green Tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Green tea


clover or fescue


----------



## mattjfishman

fescue

bigfoot or lochness monster


----------



## scareme

lochness manster, he's Scottish

hot or cold cereal this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

cold, but hot for lunch today


biscuits or muffins


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

biscuits.. mmm mmm

a bottle in front of me or a frontal lobotomy


----------



## RoxyBlue

bottle in front of me


poodle or chihuahua


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ugh...poodle just cuz they are normal size

burgers or mexican food


----------



## dave the dead

burgers


air biscuit or toe jam?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

toe jam.

pepsi or coke


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pepsi


staple or paper clip


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

staples..fun to shoot

be constantly tired or constantly hungry


----------



## Draik41895

tired,if not id be fat...oh wait

paper mache dragon/gargoyle or blood thirsty stolloween


----------



## Spooky1

Though the dragon is tempting I'm in awe of Stolloweens work

Gangrene or Necrotizing fasciitis


----------



## scareme

I'll have to go with the gangrene on this one. You can cut it out.

PMS or bipolar disorder


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pms.

a week out of the month for give or take 50 years vs. everyday for a life time lol

cats or dogs


----------



## scareme

I having problems with both of them right now, but I'll go with dogs.

Doves or Ravens


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you mean birds, I'll say ravens - they have lots of character.

squirrel or chipmunk


----------



## scareme

chipmunk, squirrels look like big rats with fuzzy tails

deer or moose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

deer.

right or left


----------



## scareme

far left

up or down


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

down

dr pepper or mr pibb


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww...okay, Mr Pibb


salt or pepper


----------



## Spooky1

Salt (on something crunchy, like potato chips)

Leaches or ticks


----------



## Monk

leaches


sand or gravel


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sand...at the beach...with lovely waves lapping at the shoreline....seagulls crying in the mist....dolphins leaping

Okay, I'm back now


long hair or short hair


----------



## scareme

Short hair, eaiser to take care of.

lake water or salt water


----------



## RoxyBlue

salt water - easier to float in


clams or shrimp


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

shrimp

werewolves or vampires


----------



## Spooky1

Vampires, they don't leave hair everywhere

Death or taxes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

taxes.

zombie or survivor


----------



## RoxyBlue

Survivor - I might be able to outrun zombies unless they're those really fast ones.


pecans or walnuts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pecans

star wars or star trek


----------



## RoxyBlue

Star Trek!


Red lipstick or black lipstick


----------



## Spooky1

Black (I guess I'm a goth at heart)

Mowing the lawn or raking leaves


----------



## Monk

Mowing


paper or plastic


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

plastic

hot or cold


----------



## scareme

cold

yes or no


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes

in or out


----------



## scareme

out

innie or outie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

innie


swords or guns


----------



## scareme

guns

handgun or rifle


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rifle

pirates or ninjas


----------



## scareme

pirates

cowbows or native americans


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cowboys

steak or chicken


----------



## scareme

chicken

potatoes or rice


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

potatoes

baked potatoes or mashed


----------



## scareme

baked

china or paper plates


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

paper plates

tv or movies


----------



## scareme

movies-bigger than life

cotton or rayon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cotton
shoes or sandals


----------



## Spooky1

In this weather ...Shoes

Potato chips or Doritos


----------



## RoxyBlue

In this weather - shoes


sweatshirt or sweater


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'M CHANNELING SPOOKY1!

Doritoes

sweatshirt or sweater


----------



## dave the dead

sweatshirt ( really OLD sweatshirt, with lots of paint, drywall mud, globs of latex......)

leg cramp or ice cream headache?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ice cream headache - at least you get the pleasure of eating something nice first.


shag rug or disco ball


----------



## dave the dead

disco ball...easier to hide in a closet. 

bite your toungue or bite your cheek?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bite the tongue - when I bite my cheek, I do it at least six more times - I HATE that!


pins or needles


----------



## rottincorps

needles......you can at least put thread in them and use them as hair plugs



iron maiden or the rack


----------



## RoxyBlue

Iron Maiden - better music


sandals or flip flops


----------



## scareme

flip flops

pen or pencil


----------



## Spooky1

Pencil (it's sharper and makes a better weapon )

Hershey's or Nestles chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both


acrylics or oils


----------



## Spooklights

acrylics

Modern art or traditional art?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

traditional...i've been to the moma in new york and some of that stuff is pretty lame


cake or death


----------



## dave the dead

cake

liberty or death?


----------



## RoxyBlue

liberty


milk or lemonade


----------



## Draik41895

lemonade

TMW or naked mole rat
\/
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/photos/mockwalrus.html


----------



## rottincorps

I don't know what the heck your asking.......WELL DONT LOOK AT ME I DONT KNOW EATHER..........


13 year old boy who thinks he knows everything or a 13 year old girl who wants to date


----------



## Draik41895

the boy(thats me)

bonnie and clyde or burke and hare

P.S.rottincorps look at the link


----------



## Spooky1

Bonnie and Clyde (I support American crooks, just like the government supporting Wall Street) 

Beef Stew or Chili


----------



## Moon Dog

Chili

Steak or Lobster?


----------



## scareme

lobster, hope I get some for Valentines day.

shrimp or crab legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

crab legs


sushi or that pho soup thing


----------



## Draik41895

sushi,i dont eat *thing* if i dont know what it is

dragon or gargoyle


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dragon

button fly or zipper


----------



## Draik41895

zipper

world peace or world domination


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

world domination

t shirt or dress shirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

T shirt

jeans or dockers


----------



## Spooky1

Dockers

Beard or Clean shaven


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beard (on you)


curly or straight


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scruff

peanut or regular m&m's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Peanut


comedy or tragedy


----------



## Spooky1

Comedy (or my favorite dark comedy)

2D or 3D?


----------



## scareme

3D

boys or girls


----------



## rottincorps

GIRLS


on top or on the bottom


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think whipped cream works better when you put it on top of a sundae....that IS what you had in mind, right?


Snickers or Mounds


----------



## dave the dead

Snickers

bad breath or stanky arm pits?


----------



## scareme

Stanky arm pits, The guys around here love em.

Mullet or comb over


----------



## dave the dead

since I don't have enough for a mullet, I gotta say combover.

unshaved or cleanshaven?


----------



## scareme

cleanshaven, remember, I'm married to a military man

wig or extensions


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

extensions wig freak me out

lucy or ethel


----------



## Spooky1

Lucy (I have Irish blood so the Redhead wins)

Almond Joy or Mounds (sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't)


----------



## scareme

Almond Joy

red or black licorice


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

red!

desktop or laptop


----------



## Spooky1

Desk top

pecked to death by birds or gnawed to death by rats


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yikes lol

um pecked maybe it would be quicker

neck tie or bow tie


----------



## Spooky1

Neck Tie (More room for silly stuff on a neck tie, like my 3 Stooges tie)

Indian Food or Chinese Food


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

chinese less bathroom breaks..

tent or motor home


----------



## scareme

Motor home -warmer

work in an office or hospital


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

office...be on hauntforum all day lol

strawberry or chocolate milk


----------



## scareme

chocolate

regular dounut or filled


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

regular.

daffy duck or bugs bunny


----------



## scareme

Hard one, Bugs Bunny

Road Runner or Wylie Coyote


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wile E. Coyote - I love the underdog


beagle or collie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

poor wylie

but the road runner. i like the noise he makes when he sticks out his tounge out

designer brands or knock offs


----------



## scareme

Designer

jeans or khakis


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jeans

barbie or polly pocket


----------



## scareme

Barbie

GI Joe or X-Men


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

x-men

superman or batman


----------



## scareme

Batman

Flying or X-ray vision


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

flying

super strength or breath under water


----------



## scareme

Super strength

Blonde or Brunett


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not picky but if i were brunette

beatles or the stones


----------



## scareme

God, hard one,...it's Sunday so I'll go with Stones, tomorrow it might be Beatles.

Alan Jackson or Brad Paisley


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

alan no contest.

i love brad but alan is my savior.

beer or liquer


----------



## scareme

Beer

Dr Pepper or Mr. Pibb


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Mr. Pibb makes me feel better about myself knowing i will never obtain a phd.

vanilla or chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

chocolate


Betty or Wilma


----------



## scareme

Betty

Lilly Munster or Mortisha Adams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morticia Adams


Sam Adams or Bud


----------



## dave the dead

Bud ( I guess I have to choose...)

see no evil or hear no evil?


----------



## scareme

Hear no evil. I like to watch..., movies, you know?

Bagels with cream cheese or lox?


----------



## dave the dead

cream cheese. I don't even know what a Lox is...wasn't that a character in Dr. seuss book or something? Will you eat it with a Lox? I will not eat it with a Lox, I do not like it sam I am I do not like green eggs and ham.

morbidly obese or obesely morbid?


----------



## scareme

obesely morbid, fits my decor better

Ring worm or lice?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lice..i need a haircut anyway

sweet or unsweetened tea (cold)


----------



## dave the dead

unsweetened...I like to add my own to taste.

pickle juice or that weird clear jelly that is packed around spam?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pickle juice

hamburger or cheeseburger


----------



## RoxyBlue

hamburger


mashed potato or baked potato


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mashed

peas or carrots


----------



## dave the dead

carrot....nobody cares if you take a carrot in public.


hideously deformed but happy, or stunning beautiful and sad?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

happy.

mtv or vhs


----------



## Draik41895

vhs

cat poo or dog poo


----------



## scareme

cat poo, it's already in the box, you just have to dump it

bird seed or rice cakes


----------



## Draik41895

bird seed,never tried rice cakes

hot dogs or tacos


----------



## scareme

tacos

coke or pepsi


----------



## Draik41895

coke

lizards or snakes


----------



## scareme

lizards, they're cuter

puppies or kittens


----------



## Draik41895

puppies

angels or demons


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a demonic angel prop?

Angels


hammock or swing


----------



## Spooky1

Hammock (for two)

Pizza or Kabobs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pizza!


jedi or ninja


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jedi

Captain Crunch or Count Chokula


----------



## ededdeddy

Count Chokula 

belt or suspenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Belt - don't usually have a need for suspenders


turtle or frog


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

turtle.


rob or big


----------



## dave the dead

call me MR. BIG....

pea soup or roast beef?


----------



## Draik41895

roast beef

Edwards&Hunt or Lewis&Clark


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

edwards and hunt all the way


text or phone call


----------



## rottincorps

phone call


E-mail or in person


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in person

hands or feet


----------



## Draik41895

feet

magic or science


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

magic


live action or cartoon


----------



## Draik41895

live action

H.G.Wells or Orson Scott Card


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wells

harry potter or lord of the rings


----------



## Bloodhound

lord of the rings

coffee or water


----------



## Spooky1

Lord of the Rings (One ring to rule them all ) dang, Bloodhound sniped me 

Water (no artificial additives)

Chain saw or butcher knife?


----------



## RoxyBlue

butcher knife - hard to use a chain saw in the kitchen


stoneware or china


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

stoneware

patron or jose


----------



## ededdeddy

Jose

King or Koontz


----------



## Spooky1

King (his old stuff). 

I'll stick with authors.

Kim Harrison or Charlaine Harris


----------



## scareme

Charlaine Harris

Anne Rice or Patricia Cornwell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anne Rice


love seat or easy chair


----------



## scareme

easy chair

vintage or new


----------



## Monk

vintage


red or white wine


----------



## scareme

red

dine in or eat out


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat out


cupcake or cookie


----------



## dave the dead

cookie

mayo or miracle whip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

mayo


ketchup or catsup


----------



## Spooky1

Ketchup (I don't eat cat, intentionally anyway)

Donut or bagel


----------



## RoxyBlue

donut


wine glass or beer mug


----------



## dave the dead

beer mug

biting on tinfoil or fingernails scratching a blackboard?


----------



## Lilly

fingernails scratching a blackboard

monster mudd or paper mache'


----------



## Moon Dog

Monster Mudd

Zombies or Skeletons?


----------



## scareme

Skeletons! My last name is Skelton.

travel to Ireland or England


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

england

scrubs or greys anatomy


----------



## scareme

Scrubs

all day at work or school


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'll say at work..im making money at least

desperate housewives or not desperate housewives


----------



## scareme

I guess not desperate housewife

Full moon or Friday the 13th


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

friday th 13th 

ramen or cup of noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ramen


mac 'n' cheese or beef stew


----------



## scareme

beef stew

hot or cold cereal


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cold cereal

pop tarts or toaster strudel


----------



## ededdeddy

Pop Tarts

pens or pencils


----------



## RoxyBlue

pens, medium point


hop or skip


----------



## scareme

skip

robin or wren


----------



## Monk

robin

gas or charcoal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

charcoal


slugs or snails


----------



## ededdeddy

Slugs

Garfeild or Heathcliff


----------



## Spooky1

Neither, I'm a dog person. But for cartoon cats I alway did like Sylvester. 

Simpsons or Family Guy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

both depends on the type of laugh im in the mood for

adam or jamie (mythbusters)


----------



## ededdeddy

Adam

Muppets or Fraggles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Muppets


Jeff Corwin or Mike Rowe


----------



## scareme

Mike Rowe

cardinals or blue jays


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue jays (you do mean the birds, right?)


acrylic nails or real nails


----------



## ededdeddy

Real

Chinese or Thai


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chinese

buffet or sit-down


----------



## ededdeddy

Sit Down

New or Vintage


----------



## scareme

sit down

soup or sandwich


----------



## ededdeddy

Sandwich

New or vintage


----------



## scareme

vintage, unless we're talking about food

blue or green


----------



## RoxyBlue

blue

plane or train


----------



## ededdeddy

train 

email or snail mail


----------



## scareme

snail mail, I still love going out to the mail box and finding a letter.

odd or even


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

even

pirates or east india trading company


----------



## scareme

east india trading co.

Air Force or Navy


----------



## Spooky1

Air Force or so Roxy tells me (she has family in the Air Force)

Pure Breed dog or Mutt


----------



## scareme

mutt

army or marines


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

marines

myspace or face book


----------



## Spooky1

Facebook (I think I'm too old for My Space)

Coast Guard or National Guard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coast Guard


almond or macadamia


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Macadamia


Star Trek or Star Wars


----------



## RoxyBlue

Star Trek


potato chips or corn chips


----------



## Spooky1

potato chips

Meat or vegetables


----------



## ededdeddy

Meat

Peanut Butter or jelly


----------



## scareme

peanut butter

english muffin or bagel


----------



## RoxyBlue

bagel


measles or mumps


----------



## scareme

measles

travel north or south


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

both for different reasons south is san diego and mexico which has its advantages north is disneyland the mountains and ..well the rest of california...

full stops or rolling stops


----------



## RoxyBlue

Full

bikini or one piece


----------



## ededdeddy

I prefer myself in a one piece...but others in a bikini


voodoo zombie or living dead zombie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

living dead zombies.

day or night


----------



## ededdeddy

night

breakfast or lunch


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lunch

bacon or turkey bacon


----------



## ededdeddy

bacon

platapus or owl


----------



## Spooky1

Jelly

Bourbon or Scotch


----------



## scareme

bourbon

Haunted mansion or haunted pirate ship


----------



## ededdeddy

Mansion

Mountain Dew or Sundrop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mountain Dew


sail boat or motor boat


----------



## scareme

motor boat, I've never been on a sail boat. I grew up on the Mississippi, and you'd better have a pretty strong motor on that river.

cabin or tent


----------



## RoxyBlue

cabin


meadow or woods


----------



## scareme

woods

wood fire or charcoal


----------



## RoxyBlue

charcoal (if grilling)


fish or chicken


----------



## scareme

chicken, I hate fish(growing up on the Mississippi)

lake or river


----------



## Spooky1

Lake (easier for fishing from my kayak)

Walmart or Target


----------



## scareme

Target, closer

K-Mart or Goodys


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

k-mart i guess cuz theres no goodys here but im not a fan of kmart cuz i can get icee's at target


underwear or commando


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, underwear


Dell or HP


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well i have an HP and it hates me!

back to the future 1 or 2


----------



## scareme

I've only seen I, I know, I'm odd.

Abbott or Costello


----------



## RoxyBlue

Costello


dictionary or thesaurus


----------



## scareme

dictionary

bird seed or suet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bird seed

hp or mac


----------



## scareme

hp

Katey Perry or Beyonce


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

katy perry cuz shes hotter but beynce cuz she can actually sing

justin timberlake or usher


----------



## rottincorps

usher that guy is the one I depend on to through those people who talk to much out of the theater.


omelet or pancakes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pancakes


chunky peanut butter or smooth


----------



## scareme

smooth

Chocolate or strawberry ice cream


----------



## Spooky1

Chocolate

Fudge or brownies


----------



## scareme

fudge, I'm one of the few people who don't like brownies, to much chocolate

Shrimp or scallops


----------



## RoxyBlue

scallops


shark or ray


----------



## scareme

ray

books or audio books


----------



## RoxyBlue

books


wings or legs


----------



## scareme

wings

cross the ocean by plane or ship


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ship im not a fan of flying its a pain

tacos or burritos


----------



## RoxyBlue

tacos

carrots or radishes


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

carrots


lemons or limes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Limes! Love both, but lime to me embodies the summer and makes me happy, and love 'em in my water. I have a lime scented thing goin' on now in my den.

Ice cream or water ice?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ice cream

myspace or facebook


----------



## ededdeddy

my space

bugs bunny or tweety


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bugs


speedy gonzales or jerry


----------



## ededdeddy

Jerry 
Itchy or Scratchy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

itchy

homer or peter


----------



## ededdeddy

Homer

Clevaland or Quagmire


----------



## Spooky1

Quagmire! I like his hide away bar.

Catherine Zeta-Jones or Nicole Kidman


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

CZJ


Swamp Thing or Man-Thing


----------



## Spooky1

Swamp Thing (With Adrienne Barbeau) 

Giant Leaches or Giant Shrews


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giant KILLER Shrews

apricot or peach


----------



## ededdeddy

Peaches

green beans or carrots


----------



## RoxyBlue

green beans


spinach or broccoli


----------



## ededdeddy

broccoli

Penne or spirals


----------



## RoxyBlue

penne


denim or spandex


----------



## ededdeddy

denim

ascot or bow tie


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think an ascot would look better on me


peanut butter & jelly or tuna fish salad


----------



## ededdeddy

PB&J

hippos or beavers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the ANGRY beavers

tim the tool man taylor or al borlin


----------



## ededdeddy

tim

Peanut Butter or carmel


----------



## RoxyBlue

caramel

Whitmans or Russell Stover


----------



## ededdeddy

Whitmans

zydeco or bluegrass


----------



## RoxyBlue

bluegrass


trumpet or trombone


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

trombone. its what my brother plays

sax (my instrument) or clarinet


----------



## RoxyBlue

sax - it's a little cooler than a clarinet

violin or cello


----------



## Spooky1

violin (someone very close to me plays the violin )

Acoustic or electric guitar


----------



## RoxyBlue

acoustic (someone very close to me has one and does not play it much)


mashed or fried


----------



## dynoflyer

Mashed (with a potato masher, NOT an electric mixer, thank you!)

Pancakes or French Toast


----------



## RoxyBlue

French toast!


scarmbled or boiled


----------



## ededdeddy

scrambled 

waffle or doughnut


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

waffle

tent or RV


----------



## ededdeddy

RV

shrimp or crab


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

crab

blinds or curtains


----------



## ededdeddy

curtains 


tape or glue


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

glue

american dad or family guy


----------



## ededdeddy

Family Guy...no contest

Tom and Jerry or Itchy and Scratchy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tom and Jerry


Bugs Bunny or Daffy Duck


----------



## ededdeddy

Daffy

Woody Woodpecker or Chilly Willy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woody Woodpecker


brick or stone


----------



## ededdeddy

Stone 

Plaster or drywall


----------



## RoxyBlue

plaster


concrete or asphalt


----------



## ededdeddy

asphalt

car or truck


----------



## RoxyBlue

car


automatic or standard


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

automatic

swiss or cheddar


----------



## scareme

swiss

rye or wheat


----------



## RoxyBlue

wheat


bruise or cut


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cut

globes or maps


----------



## Spooky1

Globes

Cantalope or Honeydew


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cantalope

shampoo or conditioner


----------



## rottincorps

shampoo 


soup or salad


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

soup

apples or bananas


----------



## ededdeddy

Apples 

Blueberries or raspberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

raspberries


hole in your sock or rip in your shirt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hole in sock

joaquin phoenix as an actor or a rapper


----------



## dynoflyer

actor

MAC or PC


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well i have a pc but i'd like a mac

luke wilson or owen wilson


----------



## RoxyBlue

Luke Wilson


cinnamon or peppermint


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cinnamon

jelly or jam


----------



## RoxyBlue

jam


horseradish or brown mustard


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

horseradish

bruce wayne or clark kent


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clark Kent - he's such a charming nerd


Batman or Robin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

batman
heres why





the joker or two face?


----------



## ededdeddy

two face


car or truck


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

truck

ipod or zume


----------



## ededdeddy

don't have either..SO guess Ipod

G.I. Joe or He Man


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

GI records or cds


----------



## RoxyBlue

CDs

turnpike or country road


----------



## ededdeddy

country road

small town or city


----------



## RoxyBlue

small town (but near a big city)

radio or television


----------



## ededdeddy

television 

Pinhead or Micheal Myers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tv i guess. i listen to my ipod in the car

nintendo or xbox


----------



## ededdeddy

X box

Pinhead or Micheal Myers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

micheal myers

eden espinosa or idina menzel


----------



## ededdeddy

Idina

carpet or hardwood


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

carpet

megan hilty or kristen chenowith


----------



## scareme

Megan Hilty

Dwight Yoakam or Lyle Lovette


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Dwight Yokam
"Streets of Bakersfield"
is one of my favorites

carna asada or carnitas


----------



## scareme

Both sound good but I guess I'll go with carna asada. Are you offering to make some?

Mexico Or Ireland


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha no but i'd go buy some already made
mexico

survivor or the amazing race


----------



## scareme

Survivor, never seen the Amazing Race

ABC or CBS


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cbs
cuz survivor and csi are on it

dvr or tivo


----------



## scareme

dvr

bacon or sausage


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bacon

pancakes or waffles


----------



## scareme

waffles

topped with syrup or fresh fruit


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

syrup and whipped cream

fruits or veggies


----------



## Spooky1

Fruit

Elle McPherson or Kathy Ireland


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elle

Hugh Jackman or Brad Pitt


----------



## ededdeddy

Brad Pitt

Jim Carey or Adam Sandler


----------



## Spooky1

Jim Carey

Bettie Page or Marilyn Monroe


----------



## ededdeddy

Bettie Page

Betty Boop or Barbie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Betty Boop


Mary Ann or Ginger


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mary ann

family matters or full house


----------



## scareme

full house

broom or dust mop


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

broom

windex or newspapaer and vinegar


----------



## ededdeddy

windex

french fries frozen potatoes or fresh


----------



## RoxyBlue

fresh, with skin on



dryer or clothes line


----------



## Spooklights

dryer

carpet or hardwood floors?


----------



## scareme

hardwood

chicken strips or chicken mcnuggets


----------



## Spooky1

Chicken strips

Beef Jerky or trail mix


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

jerky

paint or wall paper


----------



## ededdeddy

Paint

fish sticks or chicken strips


----------



## RoxyBlue

fish sticks (it IS Lent, after all)

fire engine red peep toe shoes or shiny black stilettos


----------



## dynoflyer

shiny black stilettos

Mexican or Italian?


----------



## ededdeddy

Mexican...but a real tough call

Japanese or Thai


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

japanese


cheeseburger or hamburger


----------



## ededdeddy

Hamburger

Beef or pork


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pork, especially barbeque


snow ball or slush ball


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

snow ball

mom or dad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both (sorry, no choosing - they come as a set)

orange juice or apple juice


----------



## ededdeddy

Orange juice


Hi-def or bluray


----------



## RoxyBlue

hi-def (not that I can actually tell the difference)

pet bird or pet snake


----------



## ededdeddy

Bird...Hate snakes

bubble gum or tic tac


----------



## RoxyBlue

bubble gum - more fun


brunette or redhead


----------



## ededdeddy

Brunette

no hair or bad hair style


----------



## RoxyBlue

No hair - bald is beautiful unless maybe you're a girl


going to the park or going to the beach


----------



## ededdeddy

Beach

racketball or soccer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

soccer

click pen or cap pen


----------



## ededdeddy

cap 


white or wheat


----------



## RoxyBlue

wheat

sourdough or rye


----------



## Spooky1

Sourdough

Walking in the snow barefooted or walking barefooted on an hot asphalt road in the summer


----------



## ededdeddy

snow

cash or credit


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cash

walk or drive


----------



## ededdeddy

drive..nothing close enough to walk to

ham or roast beef


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ham

steak or chicken


----------



## ededdeddy

steak

rabbit or squirrel


----------



## RoxyBlue

squirrel - they're more entertaining


hawk or vulture


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rabbit

jeans or dress pants


----------



## ededdeddy

A vulture in jeans

Raccoon or opossum


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> A vulture in jeans
> 
> Raccoon or opossum


(LOL, sometimes I think he posts faster than he reads)

raccoon

snot in the mouth or spit in the eye


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spit in the eye

powerd sugar or brown


----------



## Spooky1

Brown sugar

Mutt or pure breed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pure

german shepard or great dane


----------



## Spooky1

German Shepard Dog 

CD or MP3


----------



## Bloodhound

CD - more fun to throw.

Kool-aid or sports drink


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're both kind of gross, but I guess sports drink


big dog or little dog


----------



## Bloodhound

little dog (not such a big mess)


Pets or No Pets


----------



## scareme

pets-where would we be without them

dog walking or cat napping


----------



## ededdeddy

cat napping

catalogs on line or on paper


----------



## RoxyBlue

On paper, even though I order on line


cottage in the country or beach bungalow


----------



## ededdeddy

Beach

clean shaven or bearded


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I look better clean shaven 


long hair or short


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

short

sweet or unsweetened


----------



## Spooky1

Unsweetened

Lots of flower beds & trees or open grassy lawn


----------



## ededdeddy

open lawn


disney channel or cartoon network


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

disney channel

abc or nbc


----------



## ededdeddy

abc


pretzels or chips


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

chips

ranch or onion dip


----------



## ededdeddy

ranch

bbq or sour cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

sour cream


mascara or eyeliner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eye liner it brings out my color more


plain or cream cheese


----------



## ededdeddy

cream cheese eyeliner

ruffled or plain


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ruffled 

to be or not to be


----------



## RoxyBlue

to be!


boat shoes or wellies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

boat shoes

cathy rigby or mary martin


----------



## ededdeddy

Cathy Rigby

Joe Namath or Bart Starr


----------



## Spooky1

Bart Starr (As a Baltimore Colt fan I hate Joe)

Yankees or anyone but the Yankees


----------



## Monk

yanks i guess


Philly or Detroit


----------



## RoxyBlue

Philly


authentic Philly cheesesteak sandwich or authentic British fish & chips


----------



## Monk

cheesesteak


long hair or short hair


----------



## dave the dead

I'll go for the shorthairs.

phillips screwdriver slipping and jamming into your thumb cuticle or pliers slipping and pinching a hole in the side of your hand?


----------



## Monk

pliers pinching

bare foot or socks?


----------



## ededdeddy

socks

be at home with haunter's block or at work with good ideas that you can't do anything with


----------



## RoxyBlue

At work with good ideas - I can always write them down for later.


Gain a lot of weight or grow long nose hairs


----------



## ededdeddy

nose hairs

eat fish food or cat food


----------



## Spooky1

Fish Food (Yum, TetraMin)

Free weight or home gym


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

free weight
stay up late or get up early


----------



## ededdeddy

stay up late

run on broken glass or run on thumbtacks---barefoot


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

broken glass

midnight showings or wait for the crowds to die down


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wait for the crowds to die down.



work in a trash dump or work in a morgue


----------



## Dixie

definitely the morgue

live in daylight 24/7 or in the darkness 24/7


----------



## GothicCandle

darkness.

Live inside an ice house or live in a house with no air conditioning(in the heat of summer)


----------



## RoxyBlue

ice house - I'm not a hot weather person


sing like a canary or bark like a dog


----------



## dynoflyer

bark like a dog

cable or satellite


----------



## RoxyBlue

cable


front row seats or box seats


----------



## scareme

box seats, I'm a people watcher, and you can see more people from the box seats.

Opening night or closing night?


----------



## Draik41895

opening,more exciting

scorpion or tarantula


----------



## scareme

Tarantula- they live wild around here, we see alot of them in the fall. 

Stuck in a dark closet or a dark basement?


----------



## Draik41895

closet,no room for a psycho

cap gun or potato gun


----------



## scareme

cap gun

Spiderman or Superman


----------



## Draik41895

spider man 

the scarlet spider or kaine


----------



## scareme

scarlet spider

black or purple bruise


----------



## Draik41895

purple

card tricks or rope tricks


----------



## ededdeddy

Rope tricks


dice game or spinner game


----------



## Spooklights

dice

long hair or short?


----------



## Draik41895

long

dungeons or dragons?


----------



## dynoflyer

dragons

oil paint or latex paint


----------



## dave the dead

Latex

Scabby bandaid in your hotel sink or Oprah Winfrey in your hotel bed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oprah can have a bed - I'd just sleep in the other one


stub your toe or jamb your thumb


----------



## ededdeddy

jamb my thumb..would rather have that than be hopping around like a fool


which should be softer facial tissue or toilet tissue


----------



## RoxyBlue

facial tissue, definitely


leather or vinyl


----------



## ededdeddy

Leather

polyester or rayon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

polyester

yak or goat milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think goat milk would be easier to find


spaghetti or lasagna


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lasagna

garlic toast or french toast


----------



## ededdeddy

garlic

french fries or tater tots


----------



## RoxyBlue

french fries (although I LOVED tater tots as a kid)


pencil or pen


----------



## ededdeddy

pen

onion rings or hash browns


----------



## RoxyBlue

onion rings


milkshake or root beer float


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mmm both haha


pizza buffet or home town buffet


----------



## Draik41895

home town

hitchhikers guide or war of the worlds(book)


----------



## RoxyBlue

War of the Worlds


science fiction or fantasy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im going o say fantasy cuz im a harry potter nut
but i love sci-fi

looks or brains


----------



## Draik41895

brains,cuz i already got them

demons or angels


----------



## ededdeddy

Am I in trouble? because that changes the answer to the question

eraser or white out


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, ed!)

eraser


butterfly or moth


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Butterfly

Josh Brolin in "No Country for Old Men" or Josh Brolin in "The Goonies"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goonies - it's a more fun movie anyway


lawn gnome or pink lawn flamingo


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

flamingo

baroque or romantic


----------



## ededdeddy

baroque

slippers or mocassins


----------



## Monk

mocassins


bracelets or necklaces


----------



## RoxyBlue

necklace

pogo stick or jump rope


----------



## Monk

pogo stick


free weights or universal machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

universal


chocolates or caramels


----------



## ededdeddy

Chocolate

Saltines or Ritz


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Ritz

Cheeze wiz or cheese spread


----------



## Draik41895

cheese spread
officer of the police or PoPo


----------



## ededdeddy

officer

slurpee of slushy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

slurpee

mc donalds or burger king


----------



## dave the dead

BK

hemmoroid or hernia?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hernia

gatorade or powerade


----------



## RoxyBlue

gatorade


hammer or mallet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mallet
hammers are no bueno for this guy


jurassic or mesozoic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, the Jurassic is part of the Mesozoic, so I'll say "Mesozoic" and get both!


trilobite or horseshoe crab


----------



## ededdeddy

Horseshoe crab..They are fun to play with

Blue crab or softshell crab


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

trilobite

jurassic park 1 or 2 or 3


----------



## ededdeddy

1

Blue crab or softshell crab


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue crab, preferably picked by someone else


fried oysters or raw on the half shell


----------



## ededdeddy

Fried oysters

Mashed potatoes...smooth or lumpy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't actually like mashed potatoes, but I guess I'll go with smooth.


baseball jersey or soccer jersey


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

baseball jersey because I've never played soccer

Dairy Queen or Baskin Robbins


----------



## ededdeddy

DQ

Pizza Hut or Papa Johns


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pizza Hut


pepperoni or sausage


----------



## dynoflyer

Pizza Hut

Microwave popcorn or stove top popping


----------



## dynoflyer

Sausage

Microwave popcorn or stovetop popping


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good catch, dyno

Microwave


cake or pie


----------



## ededdeddy

pie

Cherry or apple


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

apple, or more to the point my mom's dutch apple

a la mode or skip the ice cream


----------



## ededdeddy

Skip it 

but is you do have vanilla or strawberry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Strawberry, without the pie


trip to Hollywood or New York City


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

New York City...already been to Hollywood

Disneyland or Disneyworld


----------



## spideranne

Disneyworld

Pirates of the Caribbean or Haunted Mansion?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Haunted Mansion of course...

Mickey Mouse or Goofy


----------



## slightlymad

Goofy

Donald Or Daffy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Daffy

with marshmallows or without?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

without

disneyland or knotts berry farm


----------



## Spooky1

knotts berry farm (At Halloween)

Leather or Lace


----------



## ededdeddy

Leather

Harley or Suzuki


----------



## Monk

Harley

Irish or English


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irish...breakfast tea!


scones or muffins


----------



## ededdeddy

Scones

McMuffin or McGriddle


----------



## Monk

McMuffin

Ham or Corned Beef


----------



## ededdeddy

Ham

Sausage or bacon


----------



## Monk

bacon

beer or whiskey


----------



## ededdeddy

Beer

grapes or apples


----------



## Monk

grapes


wine or cider


----------



## ededdeddy

cider

olives black or green


----------



## Monk

green

peperoni or salami


----------



## ededdeddy

peperoni

red, green, or yellow peppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

red


hat or cap


----------



## ededdeddy

cap

spicy or sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

spicy


fast or slow


----------



## ededdeddy

slow, unless I'm late of work

up or down


----------



## RoxyBlue

up


in or out


----------



## ededdeddy

in 

checker..chinese or regular


----------



## RoxyBlue

regular checkers


blue sky or full moon


----------



## GothicCandle

full moon. Hooooowl!

City sky with no stars or country sky with millions of them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh. country sky, hands down


cabin in the woods or shack on the beach


----------



## GothicCandle

cabin.

Eaten by a bear or eaten by a shark?


----------



## ededdeddy

Holy crap which one is quicker. I chose that one

Drug behind a car or horse


----------



## GothicCandle

car.

Never sleep again or never wake up once you do get to sleep?


----------



## ededdeddy

Never sleep

Nailed to a tree by one hand one foot off the ground or have on foot nailed to a tree five feet of the ground


----------



## GothicCandle

one foot off the ground.

Clean an old mansion that hasn't been cleaned in well over a hundred years or clean a newer house that has just had a very wild party thrown in it?


----------



## ededdeddy

Old house

strung up by feet or hands


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hands

read or books on tape


----------



## spideranne

Books on tape

Radio or CD's


----------



## RoxyBlue

CDs


oak or maple


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

maple, which brings me to

pancakes or waffles


----------



## ededdeddy

Waffles

Eggs scrambled or over easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

scrambled


coq au vin or fried chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Spicy Popeyes Fried Chicken 

Kabobs or burgers


----------



## spideranne

Burgers

American or Swiss?


----------



## Draik41895

amerian

curly fries or french fries


----------



## RoxyBlue

curly fries - they're more fun


six toes on each foot or a third eye


----------



## Draik41895

third eye,the better to see you with

apple pie or cherry pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a pie fan, but I'll go with cherry


gum in your hair or squished cricket in your shoe


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Gum in _your_ hair

Hole in your sock or Hole in your underwear?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

hole in my sock...and while we are on the subject

boxers or briefs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

briefs

oatmeal cream pie or moon pie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

oatmeal cream pie..yum

Mexican or Chinese Food


----------



## ededdeddy

Chinese

Italian or mexican


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mexican

my dinner.

carne asada french fries sour cream and cheese


burgers or pizza


----------



## rottincorps

pizza


Baby back ribs or pulled pork sandwich


----------



## Monk

pulled prok please


clams or oysters


----------



## dynoflyer

oysters; ice cold with lemon, tabasco and horseradish, yummmm! 


Ribeye or T-Bone


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Ribeye

Porterhouse or New York Strip


----------



## ededdeddy

NY strip

chicken or pork


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken


yellow Peeps or pink Peeps


----------



## ededdeddy

Yellow, but is there difference?

Jellybeans or Reese's cup eggs


----------



## spideranne

Reese's

bicycle or skateboard?


----------



## ededdeddy

Skateboard

Skate regular or inline


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

inline

swim in a pool or swim in a lake/ocean


----------



## Tater1970

pool stairs or elevator


----------



## RoxyBlue

stairs so I get that exercise


mud wrestling or paint ball


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

paint ball

poison ivy or a bee sting


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been stung twice by hornets and had poison ivy three times, so maybe I should go with the bee sting for variety.


marigolds or roses


----------



## ededdeddy

marigolds

tulips or sunflowers


----------



## RoxyBlue

sunflowers


Sweet Tarts or Starburst


----------



## spideranne

Sweet Tarts

M&M's regular or peanut


----------



## Spooky1

Regular

Fillet Mignon or lobster


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

fillet mignon hiding under a lobster! That was just too tough!

Fork or Spoon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

fork

dancing or watching


----------



## ededdeddy

depends on what or who I'm Watching

Flashlight or candlelight


----------



## Monk

candle

working on Saturday or Sunday


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sunday

surgar or syrup


----------



## ededdeddy

sugar

dress shoes or sneakers


----------



## Monk

sneakers


swim or run


----------



## RoxyBlue

swim, althoug I haven't done that for a while



walk a dog or ride a horse


----------



## Spooky1

Walk the dog (Horses always seem to want to try to bite me)

Jelly beans or Caramel


----------



## ededdeddy

Jelly beans

Billy Ocean or Lionel Ritchie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lionel Ritchie


automatic or manual


----------



## Dixie

Manual for sure!

Red Vette or White Caddy XLR.


----------



## ededdeddy

Caddy

fedora or top hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fedora - they look great on Spooky1!


mittens or gloves


----------



## Monk

gloves


blue or green


----------



## RoxyBlue

blue...no, green....no, yellow....AAARRRGGGHHHH!!


Monty Python or Benny Hill


----------



## ededdeddy

Monty Python

Eagles or the Who


----------



## Monk

Eagles


fleas or ticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not fond of either, but at least a tick tends to act alone and is easier to spot and remove...gross


telephone or television


----------



## Monk

T.V.


glasses or contacts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

glasses

chocolate ship or sugar cookies


----------



## Monk

SUGAR COOKIES

canoe or kayak


----------



## RoxyBlue

kayak


swimming or biking


----------



## Monk

swimming


pull ups or push ups


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not that good at either one, but maybe pull-ups


mountains or valleys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

valleys 

cookie monster or oscar the grouch?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahaha its a tie.

ernie or bert


----------



## claudia

ernie.

vampires 
or
zombies?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

zombies all the way

blood sucked or brains eaten


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood sucked, more peaceful.


violin or cello


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

cello

Ally Sheedy or Molly Ringwald


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Molly.

Spiderman or the Hulk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spidey


autobots or decepticons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Autobots.

Michael Myers or Jason Voorhees


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

michael

get killed in a slasher flick or get to be a zombie in a romero movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zombie. I have the face for it. 

Be a vampire or be a werewolf


----------



## GothicCandle

twilight style vampire like the cullens.

be forced to live forever while everyone else dies, or die right now?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

live forever


keep working or retire tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll keep working for a while, unless someone wants to wire me a million dollars


Be paid well for doing a dull routine job or paid poorly for doing something you love.


----------



## Monk

good one!

I'll go with getting paid well because I already get paid poorly for a job I love

juicy fruit or big red


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

big red

trident or orbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trident


Dunkin Donuts coffee or Starbucks coffee


----------



## ededdeddy

DD

sing or act


----------



## Spooky1

Can I act in a horror movie. I'd be a good dead guy. 

Morticia Addams (TV) or Lily Munster


----------



## Monk

Lily


surf or sand


----------



## ededdeddy

Morticia

Damn got beat
Surf

Uncle Fester or Grandpa from Munsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uncle Fester


sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds


----------



## Monk

sunflower seeds


duct tape or super glue


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

duct tape

sleep dreams or day dreams


----------



## Monk

day dreams, the sleep ones are called nightmares 

bullets or blades


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

depends on the situation

blood or puss


----------



## ededdeddy

blood 

Johnny Depp (Pirate or chocolate maker)


----------



## Monk

Pirate


Ear or nose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

nose


doing the laundry or dusting the furniture


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

laundry because the machine does the hard part


brooks or dunn


----------



## ededdeddy

brooks( has a better first name)

jellybeans or chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

chocolate, no question


Easter Bunny or Leprechaun


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

leprechaun has more to offer


easter or xmas


----------



## Monk

Christmas


food or drink


----------



## ededdeddy

food

eggs ( hardboiled or over easy)


----------



## Monk

good one, I say hardboiled.


pepper (black or red)


----------



## rottincorps

Black

Lights on or lights off


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Off.

blood or guts


----------



## Spooky1

I worked for the Red Cross for 15 years so I'll go with Blood.

Vampirella or Elvira


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elvira - she's a classic


bacon or sausage


----------



## Monk

bacon

tuna or salmon


----------



## spideranne

tuna

peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

spearmint


spider or cockroach (I was inspired by the avatar)


----------



## Monk

spider


bones or blood


----------



## Monk

no takers?

How about Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bones and Almond Joy

I think the thread just got buried for a bit


Labrador Retriever or German Shepherd


----------



## Monk

Lab. I got 2 chocolates.


Hot air balloon or blimp


----------



## RoxyBlue

hot air balloon

(I think the chocolate labs are the prettiest of the labrador retrievers)


Cheerios or Frosted Flakes


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Frosted Flakes (They're GREAT!)

cats or dogs?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dogs

welches or juicey juice


----------



## Monk

welches



kung-fu or karate


----------



## RoxyBlue

karate - it sounds more professional


wine cooler or beer


----------



## Spooky1

Wine cooler (Beer gives me a headache for some reason)

Scotch or Bourbon


----------



## Monk

Scotch on the rocks!


red or white wine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

white


hamburger or hot dog


----------



## Monk

hamburger


ribs or steak


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Steak!



Slim Jims or Beef Jerky?


----------



## Monk

slim jims!


Passion fruit or pomegranate


----------



## Draik41895

pomegranate

raviolis or spaghetti


----------



## Monk

ravioli


peas or carrots


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Peas

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Monk

Star Wars

Craps or Black Jack


----------



## traditionprincess

Black Jack. 

Captain Kirk or Spock.


----------



## Monk

Kirk


Tennis or ping pong?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

ping pong


coffin or casket?


----------



## Monk

coffin


buried or cremated


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Buried. I don't know why but I hate the idea of cremation.

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles or Terminator 2: Judgment Day?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

terminator 2

hawaii or alaska


----------



## ededdeddy

hawaii


Sun or moon


----------



## Monk

moon


Venus or Mars


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Mars

down to earth or head in the clouds?


----------



## Draik41895

clouds

Skinny dipping or Phat dipping


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

skinny dipping

relaxing or adventurous vacation?


----------



## Monk

What's the difference? adventurous


sweltering heat or freezing cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

Freezing cold as long as I can have a warm blankie


daylily or hosta


----------



## ededdeddy

Daylily

Sunflower of tulip


----------



## RoxyBlue

sunflowers


composted cow manure or chemical fertilizer


----------



## Monk

cow manure


vampire or werewolf


----------



## ededdeddy

cow if I must choose, but normally don't use either

humming bird or cardinal


----------



## Monk

humming bird



carpet or hard wood floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

hardwood and the werewolf (since he was missed before)


skunk or possum


----------



## Monk

possum


crab or lobster


----------



## ededdeddy

crab


----------



## Monk

ok

hockey or basketball


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry wasn't thinking

Hockey

Boxing or wrestling


----------



## Monk

boxing


football or soccer


----------



## ededdeddy

football

Rugby or Lacrosse


----------



## Spooky1

Lacrosse

Baseball with or without the DH


----------



## ededdeddy

without..if you're good enough to pitch you should be good enough to hit

Watching an event, in person, when your team is home or away


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watch in person

home movies or photo albums


----------



## ededdeddy

photos

Ned or Apu


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ned ! (hidy-ho neighbor!)

convention or pro haunt ?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

rather go to a convention
comic con or haunt con


----------



## Monk

haunt


jeep or pick up


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

pick up

convertable or hard top


----------



## Monk

hard top


wearing gloves or bare handed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bear handed

spoon or fork


----------



## Monk

fork


chopsticks or fingers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

fingers lol

space ball or starwars


----------



## Monk

star wars


Indiana Jones or National Treasure


----------



## ededdeddy

Indy

Superman or Batman


----------



## Monk

Batman


Samurai or ninja


----------



## Spooky1

Samurai (More honorable)

Lio or Far Side?


----------



## Monk

Far Side


sword or shield


----------



## ededdeddy

sword

Hulk Hogan or Macho Man (80's Versions)


----------



## Monk

Hulk


The Iron Sheik or Junk Yard Dog?


----------



## Spooky1

Junk Yard Dog

Chief Jay Strongbow or Haystacks Calhoun? (Am I showing my age?)


----------



## Monk

Strongbow


Apache or Cherokee


----------



## ededdeddy

Cherokee

Pochantus or Sacajewea


----------



## Monk

Pocahontus


England or Ireland


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been to England (and it was lovely), so let's say Ireland next


foot massage or neck massage


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Neck massage


pro haunt or actual haunted house?


----------



## Monk

actual


Unbearably itchy rash on your butt or disgusting boils on your face


----------



## Spooky1

Butt

Bewitched or I Dream of Jeannie


----------



## Monk

Jeanie

Sanford and Son or All in the Family


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sanford and Son ("Elizabeth, I'm comin' to join you!")


horse or donkey


----------



## Monk

horse, I guess

rhino or elephant?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Elephant

puppy or kitten?


----------



## Monk

kitten

pepperoni or sausage


----------



## RoxyBlue

sausage


vacation home on the beach or in the mountains


----------



## smileyface4u23

In the mountains

Flying or driving on vacation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We tend to drive, so I'll stick with the tried and true.


Dinner at a fancy restaurant or home-cooked meal?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

fancy restaurant

Munsters or Aadams Family?


----------



## Spooky1

Addams Family (Morticia is hotter) 

PC or Apple


----------



## smileyface4u23

PC

Playstation 3 or XBox 360


----------



## Monk

playstation

Atlantic or Pacific


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pacific


shrimp or scallops


----------



## Monk

scallops

clams or oysters


----------



## Spooky1

Oysters (raw)

Grilled chicken or Fried Chicken


----------



## Monk

grilled

leg or wing


----------



## ededdeddy

leg

burger or steak


----------



## Monk

burger

left or right


----------



## RoxyBlue

left


read a book or listen to music


----------



## smileyface4u23

read a book

read the book or see the movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Read the book


soy milk or goat's milk


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Soy.

white chocolate or dark?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Dark if I have to pick between white or dark...but I'd really rather have milk chocolate.

Peanut M&M's or Plain?


----------



## Monk

peanut


Black or red licorice?


----------



## ededdeddy

RED

green or black olives


----------



## Monk

green


rum or vodka


----------



## ededdeddy

rum 

perriwinkle or puce


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, periwinkle.


sweatpants or Dockers


----------



## Monk

Dockers I guess

barefoot or socks


----------



## smileyface4u23

barefoot

college basketball or NBA?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Neither... hate sports. 

popcorn or candy at the movies?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Popcorn

sitcoms or dramas?


----------



## Monk

sitcoms


desert or artic


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

artic - looooooove snow and cold weather. (heh. look where I live now  )

flowers or trees?


----------



## Monk

trees

chips or pretzels


----------



## smileyface4u23

Pretzels

Jolly ranchers or lemon drops?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Lemon drops


cold cereal or oatmeal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold cereal - it's my usual breakfast food.


cinnamon rolls or chocolate croissants


----------



## Monk

cinnamon rolls

the Swedish Chef or Sam the Eagle


----------



## spideranne

The Swedish Chef

Thick crust or thin crust?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Thick Crust

Meat lovers or supreme?


----------



## Monk

meat lovers

birch beer or root beer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

root beer...with vanilla ice cream, yum!


quesadillas or tacos


----------



## Monk

tacos

spicy or mild


----------



## RoxyBlue

spicy


Pepsi or Coke


----------



## Monk

Pepsi

Sprite or 7up


----------



## RoxyBlue

7up


walnuts or pecans


----------



## Monk

walnuts

hot dogs or brats


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

brats

pine or new car scent?


----------



## Monk

new car

leather or lace


----------



## ededdeddy

depends on your body type, Monk.


cash or credit


----------



## Monk

cash


boxers or briefs


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Boxers


soup or salad?


----------



## ededdeddy

salad

Surf or turf


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

surf.


Mexican food or Chinese?


----------



## ededdeddy

Mexican

Thai or Japanese


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Japanese.


eat with your hands or use utensils?


----------



## ededdeddy

hands

dancing watch or be watched


----------



## rottincorps

dancing watch 


coffee or tea


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

tea if I have to choose (don't do either)


sugar or sugar substitute?


----------



## smileyface4u23

sugar substitute

coke or pepsi?


----------



## ededdeddy

pepsi

Mountain Dew or Sprite


----------



## Monk

Sprite


Mojito or Gin and Tonic?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Mojito.


Cake or pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cake


Hostess or Tastycake


----------



## ededdeddy

Hostess

bowling or golf as a spectator


----------



## smileyface4u23

bowling - it's inside where it is cool, and that is where I like to be

day at the lake or day in the mountains?


----------



## Spooky1

Lake, if I can bring my kayak

canoe or kayak


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kayak


dry clean or hand wash


----------



## ededdeddy

hand wash..no one touches my delicates but me!!

Have your picture taken or voice recorded


----------



## RoxyBlue

Voice recorded


in ground basement or walk out


----------



## Monk

in ground

Chinese or Japanese


----------



## smileyface4u23

chinese

take out or dine in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We probably do about a 50/50 split, so it depends on the food. I'll give a slight edge to dining in.


French toast with strawberries and whipped cream or blueberry buttermilk pancakes with maple syrup


----------



## rottincorps

blueberry buttermilk pancakes with maple syrup


Greasy pork barreto smothered in an ash try or a real bad hang over


----------



## RoxyBlue

(gross!) I think I'll go for the hangover, 'cause the other scenario might make me puke.


router or table saw


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

router


Superman or Batman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Superman - he's so touchingly vulnerable when he's in Clark Kent mode


cauliflower or broccoli


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Cauliflower (but it's a tough call since I love both of them)


mustard or ketchup?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Mustard

Mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Miracle Whip 


salsa or guacamole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guacamole!


sneakers or sandals


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

sandals


trim a cat's claws or wash the dog?


----------



## Draik41895

wash a dog

Pie, apple or cherry?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

apple 


night out with friends or in with a good book or movie?


----------



## rottincorps

night out with friends 


Earthquake or tornado


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmm... I think tornado because I think I have a better chance of getting out alive.

Cleaning the toilet or cleaning the refrigerator?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, cleaning the toilet because it takes a whole lot less time - just spray and wipe, and you don't have to remove anything first (at least at our house).


big dog or little dog


----------



## ededdeddy

big dog

puppies or kittens


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Kitties

socks or barefoot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

barefoot unless it's really cold


Wheat Thins or Triscuits


----------



## ededdeddy

triscuits

caffeine free or sugar free


----------



## smileyface4u23

sugar free

scrambled eggs or over easy eggs?


----------



## ededdeddy

over easy

Scrambled or over easy brains


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...Ummm over easy brains I think because it will be a change of pace from my scrambled brains already.

Skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## kprimm

Skiing, but i stink at both.

Scooby-doo
or
The flintstones?


----------



## ededdeddy

Scooby doo

Daphne or Velma


----------



## Joiseygal

Daphne was pretty cool, but Velma had all the brains. I guess I will go with Daphne.

Checkers or Chess?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

chess


ice cream in the summer or hot chocolate in the winter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooh, tough call. I'll have to go for hot chocolate in the winter.


red wine or white wine


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Another tough call, but lately I'm loving a white wine Moscato that is just heavenly.



lake or ocean beach?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ocean beach



grasshopper or cricket


----------



## smileyface4u23

grasshopper

rocky road or mint chocolate chip ice cream?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

mint chocolate chip

youtube or hulu


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hulu. 


instrumental or a cappella music?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

instrumental


Pipe organ concert or opera


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

opera

piano or forte


----------



## scareme

piano

fiddle or violin


----------



## RoxyBlue

violin - sounds more respectable


oboe or clarinet


----------



## Spooky1

Clarinet (Didn't Benny Goodman play clarinet)

crank up the bass or treble


----------



## Monk

bass


blondes or redheads


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Redheads... wish I was a natural one. 


classic car or brand new car?


----------



## Monk

classic I guess


New Zealand or Australia?


----------



## smileyface4u23

New Zealand

Black olives or green olives?


----------



## Monk

green


Irish or Scottish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irish


soft serve or scooped


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scooped

cup or cone


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

cone

firelight or lamplight?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Lamplight

steaks or burgers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

burgers


gloves or mittens


----------



## spideranne

gloves

2-door or 4-door?


----------



## scareme

Two door, the kids have moved out.

fabric softener or dryer sheets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

dryer sheets - you can dust furniture with them after they're used


hot coffee or iced coffee


----------



## Monk

hot


gory or creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue

creepy - not a big fan of gore


shovel or spade


----------



## Monk

shovel

zombies or ghosts


----------



## smileyface4u23

Ghosts

Pirates or aliens?


----------



## scareme

pirates

Sail boat or cabin cruiser?


----------



## RoxyBlue

sail boat


Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts


----------



## scareme

Dunkin Donuts

Beach or mountains?


----------



## RoxyBlue

beach


new shoes or new dress


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

dress (I'm not a big shoe ho)


road trip or fly?


----------



## Creep Cringle

Fly

BBQ or Formal dinner


----------



## smileyface4u23

BBQ

Baked potato or mashed?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

mashed


The house to yourself, but chores to do OR just a bit too much company with nothing to do but socialize?


----------



## RoxyBlue

House to myself - I can ignore the chores, but not company


sweet potato or white potato


----------



## scareme

White potato, with just butter and salt, not all that crap on it.

12 noon or midnight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Midnight - I'm more of a night owl.


root beer float or milkshake


----------



## Spooky1

milkshake (chocolate please) 

Potato chips or Doritos


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doritos - spicy nacho cheese, please


papier mache or monster mud


----------



## scareme

monster mud

orange pumpkin or white pumpkin?


----------



## RoxyBlue

orange (although the white ones do have a ghostly appeal)


bats or rats


----------



## Bone To Pick

bats - they're creepier

swimming pool or lake?


----------



## Spooky1

Lake, I like to fish & kayak and I get funny looks if I try fishing in a swimming pool. 

Yard sale or Curby's


----------



## scareme

Yard sale, I've never had much luck at Curby's

Kiss with your eyes open or closed?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Um...kinda personal don't you think? lol.  Eyes closed (usually).

Spending the weekend being productive/active or zoning out and relaxing?*


----------



## scareme

Always productive, unless hubby has to work, then I can take it easy.

Stay up late on weekends, or bedtime as usual?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Stay up late and PARTAAAY!!

LED's or floodlights?


----------



## Devils Chariot

leds

hard liquor or hard drugs?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

cranberry-raspberry juice, watered down a little 

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Devils Chariot

chocolate

bucky or lindberg?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Lindberg. Hands down.

blood or no blood?


----------



## Devils Chariot

blood. but just a touch. Blood is the true horror.

boris 1.0 or boris 2.0 ?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

boris 1.0

Latex or carpet glue ?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

latex....foamed

Scary Terry skull or Boris?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boris


brownie or cookie


----------



## Mr_Chicken

depends, but because your cookie is so generic, I'll take the brownie 

Mac or PC?


----------



## scareme

PC

Eat in or eat out?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Eat in.


modern or retro?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

retro

ham or turkey?


----------



## Rohr Manor

Turkey

Running or Walking?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

walking

cheddar or pepper jack?


----------



## Rohr Manor

Cheddar

LCD or Plasma?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

LCD

early morning or late night (I know what this is going to be, considering the time now...)?


----------



## Rohr Manor

Late Night! ha

Salt or Pepper


----------



## Mr_Chicken

salt is more versatile 


pillow or no pillow?


----------



## Rohr Manor

No pillow

Water or Gatorade?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

water

coke or diet coke?


----------



## Rohr Manor

Coke

Shower or Bath?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

shower

spooky or scary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky(1)


coffee or tea


----------



## Mr_Chicken

tea, please

evergreen or deciduous?


----------



## dave the dead

deciduous...gots to get my fall colors!

BJ honeycutt or trapper john? ( yes, old mash reruns....)


----------



## scareme

BJ Honetcutt

day or night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love the night life, I like to boogie.....oh, sorry, channeled a little "Love at First Bite" there

long hair or short


----------



## dave the dead

short. I am definitely short of hair.

pick a scab or pop a zit?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

pop that zit!

laptop or desktop?


----------



## The Archivist

Desktop.

All expense paid trip to a body farm or a ride along to a grisly murder crime scene?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

what's a body farm? In the ambiguity, I'll take the grizzly bear crime scene 

raspberry or strawberry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

strawberry

tomato or lettuce


----------



## Mr_Chicken

tomato

strawberry or blueberry?


----------



## RoxyBlue

strawberry


waffles or pancakes


----------



## Mr_Chicken

waffles...homemade, of course

breakfast or lunch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

breakfast - it makes the day start right


V-neck or crew


----------



## Mr_Chicken

wow...I totally did not just have to google that....:ninja:
crew

tv or movie?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

movie


hero or villain?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Villian - They make better halloween props!

Venus or Jupiter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Venus - the more ladylike planet


Mars or Saturn


----------



## lewlew

Sun: Attitude
Moon:your Emotions
Mercury: your Voice, how you express yourself
Venus: Beauty, Love, Attraction
Jupiter: and what you do best in, how you excell.
Pluto: how you judge thingsyour goals.
Mars: Anger, Sex, Actions
Neptune: Imagination, liberty.
Uranus: how you work as an Individual
Saturn: Effort, Work, Study

Mars = Sex

Mars....definitely. Uranus *snicker*:googly:

Ahem......

Stalagtite or Stalagmite?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

stalagtite


recliner or couch?


----------



## ededdeddy

couch

car or truck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Car, although my RAV is kind of in-between


Doughnut with sprinkles or without


----------



## lewlew

With Sprinkles! The more sugar, the better. *Homer Simpson* Mmmmmmmm...Donut.

Mac or PC?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Mac all the way.  I'm an artsy fartsy type. 


cheerios or corn flakes?


----------



## The Archivist

cheerios, gotta be honey nut though. Regular tastes like cardboard.

small haunt space (10' x 10') or mega haunt space (think Knott's Scary Farm)


----------



## rottincorps

small...because you just don't know whats going to happen.....Knott's they might try some new but its always the same......boo! oh that got me ........

day shift or night shift


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

day shift (leaves the night all to me!)

burbon or beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

bourbon


belly button lint or ear wax


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

LOL waxy belly button lint!

forest or meadow


----------



## RoxyBlue

forest


wolf or fox


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

wolf

bacon or beans


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

bacon

Thong or speedo?


----------



## rottincorps

Wolf


cockroach or beetle


----------



## Monk

beetle


glass or plastic


----------



## RoxyBlue

glass


head popper or flying crank ghost


----------



## rottincorps

head popper


Plain or train


----------



## Joiseygal

plane

Popcorn or Cotton Candy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

popcorn


hot dog or hamburger


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

HamDog

13 or 31


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh Gawd 31 but a much, much smarter hipper 31.

Cold Weather or Hot Weather?


----------



## rottincorps

cold


Hot dogs or Hamburgers


----------



## RoxyBlue

hamburger, cooked on the grill


fried or baked


----------



## rottincorps

Fried



peach cobbler or apple pie


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

apple pie


hit in the face with a mayonaisse pie or squeezing someone else's zit?


----------



## rottincorps

mayonnaise's pie


pneumatic prop or motorized prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

motorized


iced or hot


----------



## rottincorps

Iced



cheese cake or bonbons


----------



## RoxyBlue

cheesecake


pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds (for eating)


----------



## ededdeddy

Pumpkin

football or baseball


----------



## RoxyBlue

baseball


go to the movies or rent a video


----------



## The Archivist

cold weather.

spend the weekend with moody, soul-crushing grandparents or spend the weekend clearing out the gunk around the house?


----------



## rottincorps

spend the weekend clearing out the gunk around the house


Big stick or 50/50 bar


----------



## Rohr Manor

Big Stick

Talking on your Cell Phone or Text Messaging


----------



## rottincorps

Cell Phone...I don't text


drive in or theater


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

texting


Heat or cold


----------



## rottincorps

I think I beet you to the last one but....cold



ocean or lake


----------



## Rohr Manor

Ocean

Hardwood or Tile


----------



## rottincorps

Hardwood 



shower or bath


----------



## Monk

shower


bottle or can?


----------



## rottincorps

bottle


steak or chicken


----------



## Joiseygal

Steak

Waffles or Pancakes?


----------



## Rohr Manor

Waffles

Salt or Pepper


----------



## ededdeddy

pepper

hot or mild


----------



## RoxyBlue

hot


split level or rancher


----------



## The Archivist

rancher

new set of tools or new set of molds (for body parts)?


----------



## Joiseygal

New set of molds.

Outhouse or The woods?


----------



## rottincorps

The woods



pay day or Snickers


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Snickers


snakes or spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

snakes


toads or frogs


----------



## lewlew

Frogs. I still think that toads give you warts and you'll never convince me otherwise.

Speedboat or sailboat?


----------



## The Archivist

Sailboat. The journey is a lot more enjoyable in one.

A date with another hauntforum member or a date with a normal person?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

A date with Hauntforum person!!!! Anybody in SoCal ??!! =p


frogs legs or fish eggs


----------



## Rohr Manor

Frog Legs

Nightmare Before Xmas or Corpus Bride?????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nightmare!


Bettie Page or Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....BETTIE PAGE!!! oh, uh sorry, didn't mean to scream. =p


wart on the tip of your nose or long pointy chin?


----------



## rottincorps

Speedboat



Frankenstein or Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula with a long pointy chin



strawberry shortcake or apple cobbler


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

RoxyBlue said:


> Dracula with a long pointy chin
> 
> strawberry shortcake or apple cobbler


LMAO!!! (wtf? Did he miss something??!!) :googly: 

strawberry shortcake

pnumatics or electric?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(maybe he was on the wrong page)


Electric


Vacation in Alaska or Hawaii


----------



## scareme

Hawaii, Everyone tells me Alaska is beautiful, I'll take their word for it. Hawaii I want to see for myself.

Bear or mountain lion?


----------



## KStone

"Bear, Big Bear! Big Bear Chase!!!" Quote from John Candy from The Great Outdoors. Great movie.
Bear definitely.


----------



## Rohr Manor

Summer or Winter??


----------



## Spooky1

Summer (though Winter is nice for curling up on the couch with Roxy )

Static or animated props


----------



## scareme

The crowd seems to perfer animated, but to me the static can be a work of art.

Cuter-tot boys or girls?


----------



## The Archivist

If you're referring to the Trick/treaters, then I would say the boys, cause the girls all dress as fairies or princesses. At least around my neighborhood. At least the boys have something resembling an imagination. Around here, and NO offense to any girl outside this area, the girls are rather brain dead in the imagination department.

Home-made costume from years past or store-bought costume from just recently?


----------



## scareme

I like the homemade costumes, but kids like the store bought ones.

home made popcorn balls or home made carmel apples?


----------



## lewlew

Carmel apples for sure.(Although I lose a filling almost every time)

While we're on foods:

Fresh zucchini or corn-on-the-cob?


----------



## Spooky1

Corn on the cob

Fresh baked: chocolate chip cookies or brownies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate chip cookies


peanut or plain M&Ms


----------



## scareme

Peanut M&Ms, in Halloween colors.

Crosswords in pen or pencil?


----------



## jaege

Pencil, because my mind works faster than my writing hand.

Traditional Candy Corn or the chocolate flavored


----------



## RoxyBlue

traditional, just because it is


Japanese maple or dogwood


----------



## jaege

Dogwood (state tree)

LCD or plasma


----------



## scareme

plasma

Sun. or Fri. newspaper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunday


push ups or sit ups


----------



## scareme

push ups, you did mean bras, didn't you!

Lacey or silky?


----------



## jaege

Lacey because they are sexier

boxers or briefs?


----------



## scareme

Briefs, cause they are sexier.

Week end with to much going on, or a week night with nothing planned?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

weekend with tmgo because it still a weekend!

Crest or colgate?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Colgate. Used it for as long as I can remember.

Napoleon Dynamite or Ferris Bueller?


----------



## scareme

Ferris Bueller, cause he's married to Sarah Jessica Parker.

Color movies or black and white?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

colored fred astair or gene kelly


----------



## scareme

Do you have a this or that?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

gene kelly 

or fred astair?


----------



## scareme

Fred, my love.

Tap or ballet?


----------



## jaege

(Sarah Jessica...Yummy)

Ballet, its interesting to watch...at least

(Natural, as God intended) Black and white or (sinful work of the devil) colorized


----------



## scareme

Natural, I wouldn't argue with God.

Original Halloween or Rob Zombie's version?


----------



## The Creepster

Original...

Life in prison or execution?


----------



## morbidmike

execution aaah what a way to go!!!!

be cell mates with charls manson or go ona date with marlyn manson


----------



## The Creepster

cell mate with Chuck

hold the door open for someone or run to the door to be first?


----------



## jaege

LOL, great question.

Hold the door.

Let people off the elevator first or just muscle your way in?


----------



## The Creepster

Let people off...no one wants to stuck with me in a confined space
on the same note...
Let one fly or hold it?


----------



## scareme

Hold it, I can be a lady in some ways.

Point out food in someones teeth, or just look away?


----------



## The Creepster

A chance to embarrass some one..come on now

like wise tell someone their fly is down or not>?


----------



## scareme

I'm old enough I can tell people anything, and it's like their mother telling them. Not to much bothers me.

Clean up the mess on the rug, or pretend you don't see it, and let someone else clean it up?


----------



## debbie5

Depends whose rug it is and what "the mess" resembles...or if I can just yell at the likely culprit & make them clean it up. 
Bring a bottle of wine, or show up to dinner with nothing?


----------



## morbidmike

nothing I'm a guest dammit!!!!rude too maybe thats why people don't ask me over??? na its cause their wives will leave them for me

let your boss yell at you for being late, or punch him in the face!!!! (please say that)


----------



## jaege

I'm never late, although I would never let my boss yell at me.(but I am not a face puncher either)

Use hot violence as a means of expression or cold logic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold logic - it's actaully much scarier


Grow your own pumpkin or pick your own pumpkin


----------



## morbidmike

pick your own when the farmer's not home you know the honest way

crash your car to avoid a turtle or run it over


----------



## The Creepster

Turtle soup anyone?

push start someones car for them...or tell to screw themself?


----------



## morbidmike

cant push start an automatic soooooo........

feed the monkeys at the zoo or throw poop at them before they do to you???


----------



## The Creepster

feed them poop...

use a test light or arc it out on a "ground"


----------



## morbidmike

test lights are for sissy's Hold one wire lick the other

save a dogs life or kill a cat??


----------



## The Creepster

Save a dog

get burned or cut?


----------



## morbidmike

cut sometimes just for fun!!

have afingernail pulled out with pliars or a toe cut off with a cahinsaw?


----------



## The Creepster

toe cut off...

mustard or ketchup?


----------



## morbidmike

ketchup!!!

wheat or whole grain


----------



## The Creepster

wheat...

you pay or your date pays?


----------



## jaege

I pay. Its a man thing.

Delicious steak or nasty seafood?


----------



## The Creepster

steak...

eat the last chip and leave the bag...or leave one chip


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was raised properly and never leave the empty container


lime sherbet or orange sherbet


----------



## jaege

Orange (THE Halloween color) of course.

Vanilla or chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

chocolate (the every day of the year flavor)


almonds or walnuts


----------



## morbidmike

almonds for sure

pancakes or waffels


----------



## jaege

I love waffles.

Book or Movie?


----------



## morbidmike

I hate reding!!!!movies

hores back riding or bull riding


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hores??? Not gonna touch that one......

Strip clubs or Goth Clubs


----------



## morbidmike

strip I'm a perv dont tell my wife!!!!

easy listining or heavy metal (thats hard rock Jack R. konwing that you elderly)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of the two, easy listening


doing laundry or washing windows


----------



## Draik41895

laundry

Tuba or Bass drum


----------



## morbidmike

tuba its cool!!!

rock concert or ballet


----------



## rottincorps

rock concert


car or truck


----------



## morbidmike

definatly truck!!!!!!hands down

tofu or grilled cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

grilled cheese


back hair or nose hair


----------



## The Creepster

nose hair...cause its fun to pull

work on props or type on puter?


----------



## morbidmike

type on puter while building props

breakfast with Obama or smash finger with hammer


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

breakfast with O (why would anyone choose personal injury?)



No A/C with hot, humid weather or 
no heat with cold (but not freezing temps)?


----------



## jaege

No AC. If its hot it must be Summer, which is far preferable to winter.

foreign or domestic?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Don't have a preference, but if I have to choose, domestic.

car trouble or major appliance break down?


----------



## rottincorps

car trouble....I can fix that



All day hang over or screaming sh#ts
(Squirts)


----------



## The Creepster

hang

ignorance or intelligence?


----------



## rottincorps

intelligence



coffie or tea


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I like both but coffee.

Lemonade or soda?


----------



## The Creepster

neither...but would take a fresh squeezed lemonade if had to choose

tooth pick or dental floss


----------



## rottincorps

Pick



Crest or Colgate


----------



## morbidmike

colegate

preppy or haunter??


----------



## jaege

Haunter, duh!

Bottled water or tap water


----------



## morbidmike

tap can't afford bottle got my priority's Halloween!!!

kung foo movie or chick flick


----------



## debbie5

FU.

Dictionary or thesaurus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

dictionary - such lovely light reading in it

paperback or hardback


----------



## Spooky1

Paperback (easier to read in bed)

Beef jerky or candy bar


----------



## morbidmike

jerky!!!!

corn bread or biscut


----------



## The Creepster

corn bread.....

Soup or salad


----------



## morbidmike

salad cezar

meat or veggies


----------



## The Creepster

meat...

work the biceps or back?


----------



## morbidmike

nothing too lazy

ride bike or drive car


----------



## The Creepster

Bike all the way...and then some

Shovel snow...or just drive over


----------



## morbidmike

shovel all day

throw egg's at neighbors or sno balls


----------



## The Creepster

snow balls with eggs inside...

Heat or Cold?


----------



## morbidmike

cold love the cold

tomato or tamato


----------



## RoxyBlue

toMAYto

mashed potato or baked


----------



## jaege

Mashed, love em mashed.

Burger King or McDonalds


----------



## morbidmike

mickey D's the best

cook at home or eat out (resturant)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Depends on what's in the refrigerator and pantry


penny loafers or platform shoes


----------



## The Creepster

I have no idea what those kinda shoes are...so I'll say Steal Toe Boots

complain or suck it up


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

mostly... complain

night owl or morning person?


----------



## NickG

both! I love staying up late on the internet, and few things compare to a beautiful sunrise seen while out on a bike ride that you started an hour prior. 

mint or cinnamon tooth paste?


----------



## RoxyBlue

cinnamon, although it can be hard to find



Altoids or Tic-Tacs


----------



## Hauntful

Tic Tacs

Your own Island or travel where ever you want


----------



## The Creepster

Island..of wayward kitty cats

Sever clean or drag it out


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sever clean 

Dogs or cats?


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm a cat I think

Mercy..or Vengeance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mercy (I'm sure that does not surprise anyone)

plane or train


----------



## The Creepster

train....

Ketchup or mustard


----------



## debbie5

Ketchup.

Hang loose or tighten up?


----------



## morbidmike

tighten up I live for stress

salon perm or Olgelvie


----------



## smileyface4u23

Salon Perm

Real fingernails or fake?


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm neither....same as the shoe thing

Morbid Angel or Cannibal Corpse


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never heard either group's music, but since they're both death metal, I doubt that I would like either one.


ghost or goblin


----------



## debbie5

Goblin! I EATS LIT-UL CHIL-DREN!

Ultra Brite or dentist's bleaching?


----------



## The Creepster

neither...vanity is overrated

use hands or a machine?


----------



## morbidmike

hands death to the machine

e-mail or pony express?


----------



## debbie5

Email.

kill it or make it suffer?


----------



## The Creepster

Te-hehehheeh.... SUFFER

Use anger or be passive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Use anger sparingly and be passive when your REALLY want to get under someone's skin

doughnut or bagel


----------



## nixie

bagel... as long as it's toasted

microwave popcorn or air popped?


----------



## The Creepster

micro

tear off fast or slow and drawn out


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you mean a bandaid, probably fast


chocolate or stawberry


----------



## smileyface4u23

chocolate

fried eggs or scrambled?


----------



## The Creepster

no yoke...and fried

change a tire or oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Change oil - I do myself that about every three months on my car


Far Side or Lio


----------



## The Creepster

Far...way far

Sedated or bring on the pain


----------



## debbie5

Pain.

buy the cow or get the milk for free?


----------



## ededdeddy

buy the cow


Run for the border or the bathroom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bathroom - it's closer


peanut or plain


----------



## The Creepster

peanut

Laugh at them or be polite


----------



## ededdeddy

Laugh

Dance a jig or a tango


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tango (not that I know how to do either)


iced coffee or ice tea


----------



## ededdeddy

Coffee

Hot tea or Coffee


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

hot tea

go out to the movies or watch them at home?


----------



## ededdeddy

Depends on the movie..But most times Home

running away from love or running into trouble


----------



## debbie5

Running into trouble!

Hands-on & wing it, or read & learn how to do it first??


----------



## ededdeddy

wing it

dinner..Home or out


----------



## debbie5

OUT!

pick it up immediately or let it be messy for a while....


----------



## morbidmike

pick it up or wifey will kill me

get birthday spankins or try to bathe a kitty cat


----------



## ededdeddy

spankins 


Burnt by the sun or frozen by the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frozen by the moon - it will keep me preserved for future generations


Friday night or Saturday night


----------



## The Creepster

Friday...allows a extra day to clean up afterwards

burned or electrocuted


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, what an unpleasant choice - electrocuted, I think it's quicker

hat or beanie


----------



## The Creepster

hat of course 

cooked or raw?


----------



## The Archivist

depends on what it is. For me, sushi = gotta be raw.

Go on a pity date with an ugly person or a pity date with a cousin?


----------



## ededdeddy

Cousin..Hopefully it won't go any further

PIck up dog poop of cat hairball


----------



## The Archivist

Cat hairball, used to that. Come from family of cat lovers.

email to write a love letter or actually use pen and paper?


----------



## ededdeddy

Pen and Paper

diet or caffeine free soda


----------



## The Creepster

both will kill you...so water

Fall off 2nd story roof ladder or car wreck


----------



## morbidmike

ladder i did that this summer not too bad

get in a bar fight or put up christmas decorations


----------



## The Creepster

Bar fight all the way....

crank up the heat or put another layer on?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Put on another layer


Kahlua or Baileys


----------



## fick209

Bailys

Good book or good movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

good book


tent or shed


----------



## fick209

tent

tea or coffee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Like them both, but drink coffee more regularly


Florida vacation or California vacation


----------



## fick209

Florida - have friends there I stay with

dogs or cats


----------



## The Creepster

Kitty Cats for sure

AFC or NFC?


----------



## morbidmike

nfc

get a kiss from a skeleton or zombie


----------



## The Archivist

Zombie, better tongue action.

Finding out that your pants no longer fit you properly among family members or when they rip in public?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's keep it among family

Fritos corn chips or nacho cheese Doritos


----------



## The Creepster

AHHH terrible food choices...both will kill ya...so neither

Diabetes or Heart Disease


----------



## debbie5

Heart disease..I can still keep my feet & eyes with blocked arteries. 

Leeches, or splinters under your fingernails??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leeches - they're gross but not painful (and actually have medicinal use)


hardwood floors or wall-to-wall carpeting


----------



## ededdeddy

carpet


Ascot or bolo tie


----------



## rottincorps

Ascot



Ditto's or Calvin Kline.......ya I'm going back a few years, but damn those were some nice pants


----------



## debbie5

Klein's....as long as they are on Brooke Shields. I'm not gay, but she DID look great.

Which would you prefer to squash: roadkill possum or roadkill raccoon?


----------



## The Creepster

raccoon...

Loose teeth or eye sight


----------



## debbie5

Teeth! I can always GUM my food, but I need to be able to FIND it.

Men or women?


----------



## The Creepster

Women...lots of women

Screws or nails?


----------



## debbie5

Nails. More banging satisfaction.

Unicorn or Pegasus?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pegasus - less likely to put your eye out


green bean casserole or candied yams


----------



## ededdeddy

green beans


Ham or turkey


----------



## Spooky1

turkey

Mashed potatoes or dressing


----------



## ededdeddy

Dressing...as oppossed to undress

PIe pumpkin or apple


----------



## RoxyBlue

pumpkin!


sailboat or kayak


----------



## Spooky1

I like both, but I'll pick kayak

Chipotle burritos or tacos.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tacos


ice cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

ice cream


snake or lizard


----------



## The Creepster

lizard

Drink or eat


----------



## fick209

Drink - (pork chop in every beer)

chicken or beef?


----------



## debbie5

BEEF!

which would taste better as a burger: Dr.Phil or Dr. Ruth?


----------



## DarkLore

Hmmmm....Soylent green or soylent yellow....Dr. Ruth!



Firing Squad or Hanging?


----------



## Spooky1

I'd reather be on the Firing Squad 

Gangrene or Leprosy


----------



## The Archivist

Leprosy. Cause it would give me ideas for a scene.

Get stuck in a bathroom with an overflowing dirty toilet or having to go in a dirty bathroom with a stopped up toilet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that should be on the "Things that Make You Go 'EEWWWW' thread

Get stuck in the bathroom with said overflowing toilet - I might be able to stand in the sink for safety


French toast or waffles


----------



## debbie5

WAFFLES.

Baked or mashed?


----------



## fick209

mashed


baseball or football?


----------



## RoxyBlue

baseball


spring or fall?


----------



## fick209

humm, tough one, I love the crips clean air of fall & halloween season, but also watching everything come to life in the spring. I'll go with....

Spring


Plane or train


----------



## RoxyBlue

train

Trip to Paris or London?


----------



## nixie

Paris
Rudolph or Frosty?


----------



## debbie5

Frosty!

Sweaty or cold??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold - don't like being sweaty


slippers or thick socks for cold feet?


----------



## ededdeddy

socks


vomiting or dihhrea


----------



## RoxyBlue

EEWWWW!

Vomiting - it's slightly more dignified


grapes or raisins


----------



## ededdeddy

grapes

Prunes or plums


----------



## fick209

plums

milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooh, dark!


maple butter or apple butter


----------



## The Creepster

apple butter.... LOL Roxy always brings it back to "polite society" LOL....and then theres me

Impaled or Compound Fracture


----------



## RoxyBlue

(it's my job)

Compound fracture


stitches or staples?


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhhh Roxy I likey 

Staples...

Back rub or foot rub


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back rub - without staples


finished or unfinished basement


----------



## debbie5

Unfinished....too much mold to have it finished.

Jam or jelly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

jam


sugar cookie or peanut butter cookie


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

sugar

blues or jazz?


----------



## debbie5

Blues....(PS-did u know there is a polka song called Frankie's Girl??)


Paper or plastic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

paper


salt water taffy or caramels


----------



## debbie5

Oooo- that's a tough one- salt water taffy.

Athlete's foot or hems?


----------



## RoxyBlue

athlete's foot - a little Desitin will take care of that


tequila or whiskey


----------



## fick209

definantly tequila (but no jose cuarvo crap - only the good stuff)


peanut butter or jelly


----------



## RoxyBlue

jelly


mittens or gloves


----------



## fick209

gloves - mittens are too cumbersome at work


saturdays or sundays?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Saturday - it's usually the only day I don't have to answer to an alarm clock


taco or burrito


----------



## fick209

taco

on same note,

softshell or hardshell


----------



## RoxyBlue

hardshell - and I automatically thought of blue crabs when you asked because of living in Maryland


white meat or dark meat


----------



## fick209

white meat - majority of family will all be scrambling for all the dark meat tomorrow while my aunt & myself enjoy as much white meat as we can possibly handle.

white wine or red wine


----------



## Night Watchman

If I have to drink one it would be Red.

College or Pro Football


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says pro - I don't watch football


pumpkin pie or pecan pie


----------



## The Creepster

pumpkin pie from china

freeze or burn


----------



## fick209

I'll take freeze (maybe I will unthaw)



X-box or Wii?


----------



## The Archivist

Neither, I'm a purist. I prefer to go to a REAL arcade!

Nice and neat turkey sandwich the day after, just lump it on a plate or don't even bother with a plate?


----------



## fick209

I have to have a plate


Milk - white or chocolate


----------



## The Creepster

lol white milk....how about plain

paper or razor cut


----------



## haunted canuck

paper

Severed off at the head or waist?


----------



## The Archivist

Head, death is quicker that way.

Find out your credit cards are no longer good during last minute build season (with a long line behind you) or have SI take them away?


----------



## fick209

taken away I guess


christmas lights - white/clear or multi-colored?


----------



## debbie5

Multi..the big old fashioned ones. The LED ones hurt my eyes.

Dogs: big or little??


----------



## haunted canuck

big ,if you have a little dog it looks like a oversized rat
lots of pain but a little scar, No pain but a big scar?


----------



## debbie5

Lots of pain, little scar.

A small worry that goes on & on over time, or a HUGE PROBLEM for one whole day??


----------



## The Archivist

I currently have lots of small worries, so I would have to say a Huge problem.

Get stuck in an elevator with someone who hasn't showered in a long time or get stuck in the middle seat on an airplane between TWO people that haven't showered in a long time?


----------



## fick209

elevator with 1 person



stranded in desert or in middle of ocean


----------



## debbie5

Desert. At least I can see what will do me in.

Tofu or edamame?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Edamame - try them in chili


chocolate mousse or rice pudding


----------



## fick209

rice pudding - I don't like chocolate


oatmeal or malt-o-meal


----------



## The Creepster

steel cut oatmeal...good pre-workout intake

Run or lift?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lift - I'm not a fan of running



PC or Mac


----------



## debbie5

PC... but wish I had a Mac.

Buy new Xmas lights or untangle the old ones?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Untangle the old ones - it's good for the brain (like solving a puzzle)


For a Sunday brunch, have mimosas or coffee?


----------



## fick209

Mimosas




pancakes or waffles?


----------



## The Creepster

pancakes...but not processed, pre packaged junk....

taste or touch?


----------



## debbie5

"I just wanted to taste it."

oil it or rub it? (your TURKEY....)


----------



## fick209

rub the turkey

Day Lilies or Asiatic Lilies?


----------



## debbie5

I have about 10 varieties of daylilies in my tiny garden...they're more fun to divide up with a spade than Asiatics.

Burgers: grilled or fried?


----------



## The Creepster

grilled..I have the perfect crematorium..er grill for that

Top or bottom?


----------



## debbie5

(what are we discussing??)
YES.
I prefer the cheese on my burger to be on the top...lettuce on the bottom.


Root beer or cream soda??


----------



## fick209

root beer

peanut butter: creamy or chunky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually don't like peanut butter, but creamy is the lesser of the two evils


moustache or beard


----------



## fick209

a well maintained beard

blueberry muffin or cranberry muffin?


----------



## debbie5

Blueberry anything is better than cranberry. 

French fried or mashed?


----------



## The Creepster

mashed...with extreme prejudice

Cautious or Aggressive


----------



## Spooky1

Cautious (or maybe cautiously aggressive )

Pickled herring or sushi


----------



## fick209

Us Norwegian's LOVE pickled herring

Lasagna made with cottage cheese or with ricotta cheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like it either way, but ricotta makes the lasagna less runny

meat lovers or veggie lovers (referring to pizza)


----------



## The Creepster

ricotta

Svein or Thor?


----------



## debbie5

Thor meat lovers.

Roundworms or tapeworms?


----------



## The Archivist

In regards to what? For gross factor I would pick tapeworms.

Find out in advance how/when you were going to die, or be surprised?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I already know I'm going to die sometime in the next 60 years or so I'll go with "surprise" as to the actual date.


love seat or recliner


----------



## fick209

I prefer my new massaging recliner with built in cooler

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## debbie5

Not a fan of either, but I'll go with Beatles.

Gravy or butter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(of COURSE you pick the Bsatles!!!)

butter


sandals or clogs


----------



## The Creepster

wooden clogs from the Netherlands....

Speed Metal or Death Metal?


----------



## fick209

speed metal (I had to actually look up Death Metal)

Phantom of the Opera or Sweeny Todd - whatever version you want


----------



## ededdeddy

Sweeny Tod


Vampires or Zombies..to live with


----------



## RoxyBlue

vampires - they smell better


Frankenstein's monster or the Mummy - as a babysitter


----------



## Spooky1

Don't kids always ask for their Mummy 

A Komodo Dragon or Anaconda as a pet


----------



## ededdeddy

Komodo Dragons....Cracken at national zoo is awesome


mummies or hunchback for a blind date


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hunchback - he's a sweetie at heart and a musician


moonlit night or sunny day


----------



## nixie

moonlit night

cold or flu?


----------



## haunted canuck

a Cold at least when you fart you dont have to think you just soiled yourself as with the flu.
Betty or Veronica


----------



## ededdeddy

Betty

Betty White or Betty Boop


----------



## debbie5

Betty White.

cake or pie?


----------



## fick209

pie

english muffin or bagel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bagel - with cream cheese and lox - YUM!



fountain pen or ink pen


----------



## nixie

ink pen

air popped or microwave popcorn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

microwave


Cracker Jacks or toffee


----------



## fick209

Personally, I don't like either, but my dog loves cracker jacks

Buddy Holly or Elvis?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Elvis


Oogie Boogie or the Grinch


----------



## ededdeddy

Grinch

quicksand or quicksilver


----------



## fick209

quicksilver

corn chowder or clam chowder


----------



## RoxyBlue

clam chowder


baked salmon or fried perch


----------



## Spooky1

baked Salmon

Crab bisque or lobster bisque


----------



## RoxyBlue

lobster bisque (but I won't turn my nose up if it's crab)


necklace or bracelet


----------



## The Creepster

noose....

reality or christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas, of course


Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny


----------



## debbie5

Santa...

elected politician or Mafioso?


----------



## Spooky1

Politician, but is there a difference?

Brownies with or without nuts


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like them both ways, actually (but you know that)


mouse or rat


----------



## The Creepster

mouse cause my kitties love them to munch on

beer or liquor


----------



## debbie5

Liquor. HATE beer.

upper torso or lower?


----------



## The Creepster

Upper...thats were the power comes from.

tame or wild?


----------



## The Archivist

Depends on what it is, but wild would be nice.

Get locked out of your house wearing only your underwear during winter or summer?


----------



## The Creepster

Winter...I have lots of fur

Smell a burp or a fart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Burp - fewer sulfur compounds associated with one


read a book or surf the Net


----------



## fick209

read a book - I spend all day in front of a computer at work, very seldom does my home computer get turned on.

homemade fudge or caramel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fudge, definitely


water ski or snow ski


----------



## fick209

snow ski - I'm terrified of open bodies of water

guitar - electric or acustic


----------



## RoxyBlue

acoustic - easier on the ears


spider or centipede


----------



## fick209

Spider - they've never bothered me

speed boat or pontoon


----------



## The Creepster

speed.....

Straight or serrated?


----------



## nixie

serrated

soup: cup or bowl?


----------



## The Creepster

bowl...soup is not overrated

Keep your distance or shake hands with the beast


----------



## nixie

shake hands... keeping your distance will show fear, thus empowering the beast.

steamed or deep fried?


----------



## debbie5

Deep fried (once in a while)- die with choked arteries & happy.

Nag or whine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nag - it appears to be already part of my job here at work


star tree topper or angel


----------



## The Creepster

if by angel you mean "of Death" then yes

pull or push?


----------



## fick209

push - as long as it's downhill

basket ball NBA or college?


----------



## The Creepster

NBA...more drama

Sugar or salt?


----------



## Spooky1

salt, on something fried crispy and full of fatty goodness.

egg nog (spiked) or Irish Coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Irish coffee!


leg warmers or tights


----------



## Spooky1

Depends on the body wearing them. 

20's flappers or 60's hippie chicks


----------



## The Creepster

Flap away...NOoooooo Freedom Rock/whats a razor?

Rockabilly or Psychobilly


----------



## debbie5

ROCKABILLY!! (looking lovingly @ Bill Haley CD set)


Heat Miser or Snow Miser??


----------



## fick209

I want that crabby Heat Miser here right now!!!

clam chowder or corn chowder?


----------



## debbie5

Corn, with bacon.

Tylenol or Motrin? (LOL)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

motrin.

dayquil or theraflu


----------



## ededdeddy

Dayquil

milk of magnesia or pepto


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pepto


chamomile tea or peppermint tea


----------



## ededdeddy

chamomille


Green tea or white


----------



## RoxyBlue

green

chocolate pudding or rice pudding


----------



## ededdeddy

Chocolate


warm robe or warm slippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

warm snuggly robe


puppy or kitten


----------



## The Creepster

Blah....kitty....I got here just in time 

Bludgeoned or sepsis


----------



## ededdeddy

Bludgeoned


Happy Creepster or Sad Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, personally, I prefer a Happy Creepster, but I could be biased


singing or dancing


----------



## ededdeddy

dancing couldn't carry a tune if it was in a bucket

chips or pretzels


----------



## RoxyBlue

chips, unless the pretzels are those chewy soft ones


salsa or bean dip


----------



## fick209

definatly salsa

Eggnog with rum or brandy?


----------



## The Creepster

I like Brandy..shes so soft and smells nice

Here a snap or a tear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I heard a snap when I broke a toe years ago


molasses cookies or peanut butter cookies


----------



## fick209

I'm a peanut butter fan

Chicken Noodle Soup or Chicken Wild Rice Soup?


----------



## The Archivist

Tough decision, I like both. 

Locked in the house due to poor weather with the kids while the other half goes shopping or the above with the addition of the MIL there as well AND in a cranky mood?


----------



## The Creepster

MIL...cause you won't get in as much trouble for beating on her...use a phone book

Fingers glued together or stapled


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glued - less painful that way



crossword or sudoku


----------



## The Creepster

crossword..numbers anger me

skim or whole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

skim for drinking, whole for cooking


hungry or thirsty


----------



## The Creepster

Hungry....

Soap or Shampoo


----------



## nixie

um... both.

Leftover pizza: hot or cold


----------



## RoxyBlue

hot


tub or shower


----------



## The Creepster

shower...cause I have to sing-a

rocks or grass


----------



## RoxyBlue

"I like to sing-a about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a!" I remember that cartoon!

grass - the lawn kind


forest or meadow


----------



## nixie

forest

comedy or drama?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> "I like to sing-a about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a!" I remember that cartoon!


Yes sung by none other then Al "Owl" Jolson  1936

Comedy.....

Kill or be killed?


----------



## The Archivist

Kill, cause if I'm dead then the fun ends.

Go to a restaurant that you hate with family members that drive you nuts or get a root canal treatment?


----------



## The Creepster

restaurant...cause I can then instigate a fight

Cold shower..or hot beer?


----------



## debbie5

Cold shower. And a telephone call. 

Frosted sugar cookie or warm, chocolate chip cookie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

warm chocolate chip - almost nothing better in the world


snow or rain


----------



## fick209

snow

peanut brittle or carmel popcorn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

caramel popcorn


candy cane or gum drops


----------



## The Creepster

candy cane makes a good shiv plus eat the evidence afterwords

unconsciousness or paralyzed?


----------



## scareme

unconsciousness, I like to sleep

cold toes or cold nose!


----------



## The Creepster

Nose....toes fell off years ago

punched or kicked?


----------



## scareme

punched, shoes can be so dirty

ham or turkey


----------



## The Creepster

Turkey

front or back?


----------



## scareme

Back, I don't trust you behind me.

Tangerines or clementines?


----------



## The Creepster

Tangerines....

poke or squeeze?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like the squeeze.

We used to play this with a question going for a few responses before a new question, so let's keep it going:

Poke or squeeze?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Squeeze me, c'mon and squeeze me..." Oops, sorry, I started that singing thing again

Poke or squeeze


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops now I have The Who in my head...."Mama's got a squeeze box. Daddy never sleeps at night" lol 

hmmmm...squeeze is so fun.

Keeping it going. Poke or squeeze?


----------



## nixie

I guess I like the squeeze too...

rice or noodles?


----------



## scareme

Rice, ummm

Chinese or Mexican. 

Cute story, My sister and I took my 10 yr old niece to a Chinese restrant. Before going in we asked her if she liked Chinese, and she said yes. After we were seated at the table she said, "I thought you ment the people, I don't like the food."


----------



## RoxyBlue

(good story, Scareme)

Mexican


rice or beans


----------



## nixie

I really love them together, so to choose one is hard... I guess I'll go with the rice. 

Salsa: spicy or mild?


----------



## The Creepster

Spicy..

Red or green?


----------



## The Archivist

Green, color of money. The necessary evil for all of our projects.

Wake up after New Year's party with someone ugly or pick up who you thought was the opposite gender?


----------



## scareme

Someone ugly, but we've been married 28 years, so I think I'll keep him.

Vomit before going to bed, or after waking up in the morning. Hangover!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO, Scareme - your poor long suffering husband!)

Before - I hate waking up and feeling nauseated.


Christmas bonus or permanent raise


----------



## The Creepster

Raise....Ohhh

Entombed or Hung


----------



## scareme

Entombed

rotten or raw?


----------



## The Creepster

Raw...tasty

wind or rain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

rain - it makes the little green things grow


thunderstorm or tornado


----------



## The Creepster

Auntie eMm auntie eMm....

Shorts or speedo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I could get away with the Speedo look, so I'll say shorts:googly:


dine inside the restaurant or outside on the sidewalk


----------



## The Creepster

outside...for sure

water or desert?


----------



## RoxyBlue

water



carnations or roses


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Roses - They score more points with the missus!


snow or rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

rain - don't have to shovel that


cupcake or brownie


----------



## The Creepster

brownie.....

Dead lifts or Skull crushers


----------



## scareme

dead lifts

in a glass or straight from the bottle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

In a glass - it's much more ladylike


text message or phone call


----------



## The Creepster

phone call

hairy or shave?


----------



## morbidmike

shave


acne or boils?


----------



## The Archivist

boils, they're more fun to pop.

New Year's party in the park with hobos or party at Creepster's house?


----------



## scareme

Creepster's house, I'd like to see his props. I don't think hobos have that many props.

New Year's Eve alone, or with someone really boring?


----------



## The Creepster

Alone unless Scare wants to come over?

Toaster or Microwave?


----------



## RoxyBlue

toaster


day or night


----------



## The Creepster

night...day burns my eyes

See the new year come..or go to bed?


----------



## morbidmike

go to bed


have a huge ingrown hair on your butt or a giant zit on your forehead


----------



## The Archivist

zit. Conversation starter.

Listen to Creepster drone on about his cats or get a root canal?


----------



## nixie

Creep's cats...

Dogs: big or small?


----------



## morbidmike

big so they can eat tresspassers


cat or parrot


----------



## The Creepster

cat...for sure

missing eyeball or missing limb


----------



## morbidmike

eye ball so I can wear an eye patch like a pirate


get hit with a hammer or a baseball bat ( in the arm)


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Baseball bat. A hammer might affect a smaller area but it'll probably hurt more.

Bacon at all three meals or steak at one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

bacon, bacon, BACON!


potato chips or Cheetos


----------



## fick209

Cheetos...Sergio is not a potato chip fan

Bad cut - going to doc for stitches or staying home & using some superglue & duct tape?


----------



## scareme

Going to the doc, love looking for new ways to spend money.

migraine or tooth ache?


----------



## morbidmike

tooth ache


wine or hard liquore


----------



## scareme

Hard liquore, but I prefer beer.


----------



## morbidmike

me too


just answer the question or ask 1 too!!!!


----------



## scareme

Oh, I forgot.

Screw up in a game or spell something wrong?


----------



## morbidmike

spell wrong


pet a cat or kick a cat


----------



## scareme

I love cats, now bears, I'd kick.

Spend a night alone in the woods with a bear or listen to graduation speaches?


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Graduation speeches.

Grow wings or grow gills?


----------



## The Creepster

swim with the fishes

Head trauma .....or abdominal trauma


----------



## morbidmike

head trauma


have someone drill your kneecaps or hammer all your fingers


----------



## The Creepster

Hammer the fingers

Lawn Dart mishap or crash up derby while test driving a vehicle


----------



## morbidmike

crash up derby



buy a new car or steal one


----------



## The Creepster

Steal...better interest rate
Ride a bus or subway


----------



## scareme

bus, I went to see the sunlight

Travel to England or France


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been to England, but we could go again


peppermint or cinnamon


----------



## fick209

cinnamon

Spring or Fall?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right now Spring would look pretty good, but Fall is still my favorite


golf or baseball


----------



## fick209

most definantly golf 

egg salad sandwiches or chicken salad sandwiches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Egg salad


hamburger or hot dog


----------



## morbidmike

hamburg if I can pay you on tuesday????


taco or enchalida


----------



## The Creepster

taco...

water or tea?


----------



## scareme

water, just don't like tea

Coke or Pespi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pepsi


walk or jog


----------



## The Creepster

Flat out RUN.....8 min miles

Free weights or machine?


----------



## fick209

back in the volleyball days when I was lifting I always preferred free weights

summer olympics or winter olympics?


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> back in the volleyball days when I was lifting I always preferred free weights
> 
> summer olympics or winter olympics?


You have redeemed yourself....with the cookie conundrum

summer....

Shorts or pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

pants


sweater or sweatshirt


----------



## fick209

sweatshirt - I've ruined waaaaay too many sweaters at work

coffee - black or with cream/sugar


----------



## RoxyBlue

with cream, no sugar


almonds or walnuts


----------



## The Creepster

almonds....good protein and fats 

Insanity or Boring


----------



## morbidmike

insanity but of course


eat a fancy returaunt or mc donalds


----------



## The Creepster

fancy.....live longer

Slayer or Hanson


----------



## nixie

er... Mozart.

brand new house, or old house with character?


----------



## fick209

old house fixer-uper with character

snow blower or shovel?


----------



## The Creepster

SHOVEL......
Fine....

car crash....or motorcycle


----------



## RoxyBlue

car crash - better chance of survival


oak or maple


----------



## fick209

Maple

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must you ask? Beatles RULE!


radio or TV


----------



## fick209

TV - even though I seldom watch

gloves or mittens?


----------



## The Creepster

mittens........

loose a nail.....or razor cut


----------



## RoxyBlue

razor cut - I think that would be less painful in the long run


cricket or grasshopper


----------



## morbidmike

cricket they taste better not as good as a locust though


eat 15 spoon fulls of pumpkin guts or all the guts of a small fish


----------



## The Creepster

fish guts.....

paper cut or bite tongue


----------



## Unclecreepy

Bite tongue.


Loss of a leg or arm


----------



## The Archivist

Leg. Need the arms to build stuff.

French kiss someone with horrible breath or brush your teeth with a toothbrush that has a questionable past?


----------



## nixie

eeeew... I guess the raunchy french kiss. 

change a poopy diaper or wipe a snotty nose?


----------



## scareme

I'll go for the nose.

stuck in an elevator alone or with a stranger?


----------



## morbidmike

stranger in case I get hungry


call ahead to a friend or just show up unnanounced


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Call ahead so I don't show up at an awkward time...

Chuck Norris or Mrs. Norris, Filch's cat?


----------



## The Creepster

Chuck....

Road rash....lemon juice in a paper cut


----------



## The Archivist

I currently suffer from road rash, alright curb rash, but I rather suffer lemon juice in a paper cut. The pain subsides quicker.

Stand in line at the DMV for hours stuck between two families with screaming, whiny kids or stand in line at the Emergency room with a slow staff and no where to sit?


----------



## The Creepster

DMV

Live by a refinery or a meat packing plant


----------



## morbidmike

meat packing so I can do some dumpster diving


ship yourself via UPS to another state or ride on a prison bus to the same place


----------



## The Creepster

only If I can drive....

Blondie or redhead


----------



## morbidmike

red head if she looks like hauntiholic's avatar


brunette or black hair


----------



## The Creepster

Brunette.....

smooth or rough


----------



## morbidmike

rough like with cat o nines


sharp or dull


----------



## The Creepster

Sharp...

Processed or organic?


----------



## morbidmike

processsed


home grown or stoer boughten


----------



## nixie

home grown

Cupid or Easter Bunny?


----------



## morbidmike

which one do I want to shoot first cupid


hot dogs musterd or ketchup


----------



## nixie

(soy) hot dogs and ketchup

Halloween night weather catastrophe: rain or severe winds?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rain - the props can carry umbrellas


pizza or nachos


----------



## nixie

pizza

cell phone or land line?


----------



## The Creepster

Land...Iam not allowed to use a cell phone

Rice or Whey


----------



## RoxyBlue

rice


kidney beans or fava beans (with or without a nice Chianti)


----------



## fick209

have to go with fava beans (just because I love the movie)

Theater versions: Phantom of the Opera or Sweeny Todd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sweeny Todd


tricycle or little red wagon


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a tough one...tricycle 


Bell bottoms or mullet


----------



## RoxyBlue

bell bottoms - I loved those!


platform shoes or go go boots


----------



## The Creepster

go go boots...cause I look sexy in them

Music or T.V


----------



## The Archivist

Music, nothing interesting on TV unless its the Science Channel.

Watch Creepster dance around in his underwear singing the Meow Mix jingle or listen to the singing attempts by the losers at American Idol?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creepster would get more votes than the American Idol losers, not that I watch that show.


French fries or hash browns


----------



## The Archivist

french fries.

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

onion rings - haven't had any in a while, but I do love them.


scrambled or fried


----------



## The Archivist

Both.

A hot date with Estella Warren or a hot date with Jessica Alba?


----------



## The Creepster

Estella Warren....classy

firm or flab


----------



## RoxyBlue

firm - still working on that


armadillo or porcupine


----------



## The Creepster

porcupine...very tasty

Invest or save?


----------



## fick209

Invest...where's the fun in security saving

Scotch or Gin?


----------



## The Creepster

GIN...thats a silly question

Tall or short?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At Starbucks, the tall drink


ice cream or pudding


----------



## Moon Dog

Pudding, too cold for ice cream

Meat or fish?


----------



## The Creepster

Fish....

spray or brush?


----------



## morbidmike

spray


butter knife or steak knife


----------



## RoxyBlue

butter knife - I don't eat much steak



sail boat or motor boat


----------



## morbidmike

motorboat much faster


guitar or drum set


----------



## The Creepster

Beat Drum Beat Drum

Get pity party or man up


----------



## The Archivist

After suffering an LP, I'll take a pity party. 

Go through a Lumbar Puncture or a rectal exam?


----------



## The Creepster

Lumber

Annoy or let it sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let it sleep, especially if it's a sleeping lion


oils or acrylics


----------



## The Creepster

acrylics...dry no smugness


temporary or permanent


----------



## scareme

permanent if it's good, make it last

Suprise or plan ahead?


----------



## debbie5

Plan ahead.

fake it or try harder?


----------



## scareme

fake it

fabric softener or line dry


----------



## debbie5

Line dry! (nothing beats that smell)

save time or save money?


----------



## scareme

money, I have plenty of time.

Firday the 13th or Tuesday the 12th? (Anyone remember that from "Green Acres"?)


----------



## The Creepster

Friday....

Choose your own hell or compete in a epikak drinking contest for a week


----------



## scareme

I've had to do this, this time I'll choose hell. (Hubby said he thought the bathroom was church, I used God's name so many times.)

Oversleep on not sleep at all.


----------



## The Creepster

Not sleep....

Be smart but paralyzed...or strong and dumb


----------



## morbidmike

Duh!!!!!Ummm!!!!!


wrestle jelly fish or a baby great white


----------



## The Creepster

great white

Live in denial or know the truth


----------



## morbidmike

denile


swim 4 miles in the nile river or swim in a pit of snakes


----------



## The Creepster

Nile river

West Nile or Swine Flu


----------



## scareme

West Nile, travel over pigs anytime.


----------



## morbidmike

Hmmm....


just post or post and make a new question...hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just post:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and make a new question!


Blackberry or iPhone


----------



## The Archivist

Neither. Hate both.

Get stuck in a school desk/chair and have to be publicly pried out of it or have your old shorts fall down in public cause your too cheap to buy new ones?


----------



## morbidmike

pry me out


get married or build props


----------



## The Creepster

married...

hammer or saw


----------



## The Archivist

Hammer, better weapon if you get pissed at someone.

Be stuck on a bus or airplane with a whiny kid or have to teach a class with a bunch of whiny kids?


----------



## Tequila325

have to teach a class with a bunch of whiny kids, at least you can walk out of a class, its hard to walk out of a plane

Vampires or werewolves


----------



## The Creepster

werewolf...they smell better

Live and suffer or die and be at peace


----------



## morbidmike

suffer I got too many props to finish


drive fancy car or a nice paid off car


----------



## The Creepster

paid off...

cash or gold?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cash - small unmarked bills, please



Dockers or jeans


----------



## Moon Dog

Dockers (they're actually quite comfortable)

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Spooky1 likes Dockers also)

Pepsi, not that I drink much of it anymore


shark or dolphin


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> shark or dolphin


Did you mean the fish (dolphin) or a porpoise?
So I will go with shark
Taste or smell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taste won't work without smell, so let's keep smell


motorcycle or roadster


----------



## The Creepster

Motorcycle...

Fly or drive


----------



## The Archivist

Fly. More time to spend on the vacation, or whatever. Though getting through security is getting to be a bitch. 

Freecycle or buy brand new?


----------



## morbidmike

I always freecycle ....what the hell is that anyway


dirt bike or atv


----------



## The Archivist

morbid mike said:


> I always freecycle ....what the hell is that anyway
> 
> dirt bike or atv


Freecycle is recycling items that are free. Ya know, the whole idea behind the Curbie philosophy!!

Neither on dirt bike or ATV. Too noisy.

Get a job where the pay by the piece, by the hour, or on a salary?


----------



## The Creepster

By the hour

Bread or crackers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crackers. With hummus



ice cream or cake


----------



## Tequila325

Depends on the flavor, I'd be good with carrot cake

Get arrested for public intoxication or public indecency


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

don't those two go hand in hand?
so both

seeing as we're on topic...

Jim beam or Jack Daniels


----------



## Zurgh

As a former alcoholic, Brandy or any thing handy!.. or water, AKA Cold Turkey!


facial scar or visible neck wart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already have two facial scars


snow or rain


----------



## Tequila325

Snow, you can't snowboard on rain

Have a lot of energy and nothing to do or no energy and have too much to do


----------



## morbidmike

lot of energy


be able to see ghosts or be able to communicate with them


----------



## The Creepster

communicate

cramped and warm....or open and cold


----------



## The Archivist

cramped and warm. Especially if you're cramped with someone cute.

Try and give your pet a bath during winter or try to figure your taxes the old fashioned pre-computer way?


----------



## The Creepster

Tax the old fashion way...computers are overrated

be confined or in the middle of nowhere


----------



## morbidmike

confined


see the future or travel into the past


----------



## RoxyBlue

See the future - I already know what happened in the past


rum or vodka


----------



## The Creepster

rum....

Sit on strange , foul smelling stain..or wet spot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wet spot sounds like the better option here


wine or beer


----------



## fick209

Beer

Doritos or Cheetos


----------



## The Archivist

Neither, too many points for small amount.

Stuck in the house with a head cold and three screaming kids banging on the walls or spend a night in the hospital with other even sicker people?


----------



## The Creepster

head cold

buy advertised lie or do it the correct way


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm never anything but correct - really:googly:


grits or hash browns


----------



## lewlew

Hash browns (it's a Yankee thang)

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Pancakes

Ice cream cone - Soft serve or Scoop?


----------



## The Creepster

Neither....too much fat and sugar

scissors or knife?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Scissors

bacon or sausage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

bacon


lobster or crab


----------



## morbidmike

crab


flounder of trout


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mmmmm, both great, but I'll go with flounder this morning



falcon for hunting or dog for hunting


----------



## The Creepster

falcon....that would be sweet

itchy or cold?


----------



## Zurgh

Itchy


Stupid idea that works or brilliant idea that doesn't.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Stupid idea... thats how I come across most of my ideas!

Drive or fly?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Fly

salty or sweet


----------



## The Archivist

Fly. Have you seen the condition of the roads these days?

Boxers, briefs or something in between?


----------



## morbidmike

#1 sweet.....#2 thong


baby sit 6... 3 yr old's or get bit by my boxer for smelling like pizzia(please dont dissapoint the boxer)


----------



## The Archivist

Mike, how old is the boxer? If it's under 6 months, I'll take the boxer.

Watch whatever is on the tv cause the remote is broken or haul your butt up to fix the remote or change the channel manually?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

sadly watch whatever is on TV...even HSN

Potato Chips and Dip or Tortilla Chips and Salsa?


----------



## The Creepster

Tortilla and SALSA.....

Slapped or scratched


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scratched - used to have a cat, so I can handle that


cardigan or hoodie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

hoodie

mittens or gloves?


----------



## haunted canuck

I would say gloves.
Gargaling Tabasco or Wasabi?


----------



## jaege

Don't know what wasabi is, but it sounds oriental, and I know there is an oriental spice that is DEADLY hot, so I will go with tabasco.

Caramel or hot fudge?


----------



## Goblin

Hot fudge.....or used to. Diabetic now

Ice or snow?


----------



## morbidmike

ice I like a challenge


push mower or rideing mower


----------



## Tequila325

Riding, I'm lazy

spicy or sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

spicy


orange sherbet or lime sherbet


----------



## jaege

Lime

Disney World or Disney Land


----------



## The Creepster

World

Fruit or Veggies


----------



## morbidmike

veggies except lima beans YUCK!!!!!


pork chops or beef roast with carrot's and potato's


----------



## Goblin

Pork chops

Rib-eye or T bone?


----------



## morbidmike

rib eye


salt or pepper in a fresh finger cut


----------



## Goblin

Pepper

Jack-O-Lanterns or skulls as decorations


----------



## jaege

Jack-o-lanterns. (My Haunt is called Pumpkin Hill Cemetery.)


Cake or pie


----------



## Rohr Manor

Cake

Coffee or Energy Drink


----------



## haunted canuck

Coffee

Canadian Game show or Canadian Curling event to watch on tv


----------



## Rohr Manor

Hmm Canadian Game Show


Watch Hockey or Baseball


----------



## The Creepster

Both are boring...so I guess Hockey

Do your own surgery or take a life


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Do my own surgery

The Nightmare Before Christmas or The Corpse Bride


----------



## morbidmike

christmas 


go to hospital with dirty undie's or get caught with no undies on


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No undies...

strawberries or raspberries


----------



## morbidmike

razz berries

starbucks or gas station coffee


----------



## debbie5

Hot cocoa.

yes or no?


----------



## Goblin

Yes?

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## morbidmike

friday


work hard or be lazy


----------



## The Creepster

work hard...lazy is the problem

Sever or Bludgeon


----------



## morbidmike

bludgeon


watch the oscars or go to bed


----------



## The Creepster

bed

Tell the truth, which is unpopular...or lie to make "nice nice"


----------



## Goblin

Tell the truth

Board games or video games?


----------



## The Creepster

video

quiet or noise


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Quiet


Surgery or Teeth pulled


----------



## RoxyBlue

surgery


taco or burrito


----------



## Zurgh

Either, since the real difference is fold or roll, but I like the roll.


liver & onions with beer or poached salmon with white wine?


----------



## morbidmike

liver and onions yumm-O


fried chicken or chicken pot pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

fried chicken


baked beans or mashed potatoes


----------



## morbidmike

tatters


tatter tot's or french fries


----------



## The Creepster

Blah neither...I would rather eat a shoe

Die young and happy or live to be old and full of regret


----------



## The Archivist

Young and happy.

This one is for Creepster:
Wake up to one of your cats puking on your pillow or finding it later in one your shoes?

For everyone else:
Get a lousy gift from well-meaning WAY out of touch grandparents or a gift certificate to some no-name place from lazy friends/parents?


----------



## The Creepster

Shoe....I like surprises 

lick a hairy back..or sweaty, stinky, toe jam infested feet


----------



## morbidmike

feet yummy

spend a night in a coffin or ride it's a small world ride at Disney 32 times in a row


----------



## The Creepster

BRUTAL...I am taking the small world...I LIKE PAIN!!!!

Pretend to care or make fun of them


----------



## Goblin

Depends on the circumstances

Cake or pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

cake


penguin or ostrich


----------



## The Creepster

ostrich...taste better

avoid or ramming speed


----------



## The Archivist

Depends, if its amoured then ramming speed.

Be sandwiched between two sweaty fat people on a long distance flight or sandwiched between a bunch of stoned and "feeling frisky" (hint, hint) teenagers on a similar long flight?


----------



## The Creepster

either one...I hate everybody equally so I would have no problems with Brutality on all parties

road rash or broken clavicle


----------



## Rohr Manor

Broken Clavicle

Movie Horror or Thriller


----------



## The Creepster

Horror of course

Skip or hop


----------



## Goblin

hop

Spend Halloween in a haunted house or haunted cemetary


----------



## The Archivist

Oooo, tough choice. I guess I would go for haunted house.

Go to what sounded like a really good movie only to find out it was really lame, or stuck at a relative's house watching their boring vacation slideshows?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slideshows - costs nothing but some time and you get to share in your relatives's happy memories of their vacation

mud pie or cow pie


----------



## The Creepster

Cow pie.....much more fun when you hit someone

Shave or hair cut?


----------



## Goblin

Shave. Not much hair to cut

Work a haunt or take kids TOT


----------



## The Creepster

Work a haunt

Calculator or your brain


----------



## Goblin

Either one would give me a heart attack. lol. But i pick number two....at least I'll go
with a smile on my face. lol

Fight vampires or zombies


----------



## Zurgh

Zombies


Soup too hot or salad too cold?


----------



## The Archivist

How can a salad be too cold? Anyway I would take a salad.

Watch endless reruns of the Twilight Zone Marathons or try to decipher what a hyperactive 5 year old is trying to say?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twilight Zone all the way, baby!


green beans or snow peas


----------



## The Creepster

Green Beans YUM

roll down a hill or walk


----------



## debbie5

Walk.

Static cling or loose tooth cap?


----------



## The Creepster

Static...yow....and you paid how much for the cap?

Go to a dentist or just come see me?


----------



## debbie5

DENTIST.

Write it down or memorize it?


----------



## The Creepster

memorize it....less evidence

Blondie or Brunette


----------



## Goblin

Blonde

Sausage or bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

bacon


French toast or pancakes


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

French Toast

Ham or Turkey


----------



## morbidmike

ham


hit a deer with a car or hunt one down


----------



## The Creepster

A car...its got alot better odds of surviving then me with one of my rifles 

Battle in the heat or the cold


----------



## Goblin

Cold

Green beer or regular beer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Regular


Airsick or Seasick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seasick, nasty as that is, but the benefit is, I can hang my head over the side of the ship if necessary as opposed to puking in a little paper sack


corned beef & cabbage or pot roast


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Pot roast every time


Snow blizzard or bad thunder storms


----------



## The Archivist

bad thunder storms. More fun when watching the kids getting terrorized at every sound.

Eat at Costco everyday or learn to cook?


----------



## Zurgh

Beleve it or not, I can cook! But I love learning more, too.



Fail & learn or succeed by luck?


----------



## The Creepster

Learn..... knowing is half the battle...thanks GI-Joe you are a real American hero WATCH OUT ITS DESTRO and THE COBRA COMMANDER

Live or in a bar with free drinks, and no morality:googly:


----------



## Goblin

not exactly sure what you asked.

Cake or pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm not sure either, Goblin)

cake


vodka or tequila


----------



## The Creepster

Vodka

Smile or stare


----------



## RoxyBlue

smile (are you surprised?)


toes or fingers


----------



## The Creepster

Fingers...they are good for petting KITTY CATS...who are soft and full of love-ness-isty

Get Paid....Or see something funny


----------



## The Archivist

Paid. Need money. Will Corpse for Cash. (I'd love to see someone holding a sign like that in front of the freeway exits. )

Big bowl of cereal in the morning or cold leftover pizza?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Cold pizza and beer, lots of beer.


Imported or domestic beer


----------



## Goblin

I'm diabetic. Can't drink beer

Hamburgers or hot dogs


----------



## The Archivist

Both using the hamburger as the bun for the hot dog.

Pull one April Fool's Day-style prank each day (each one bigger and better than the previous day) leading up to April 1st or one big prank on the day itself?


----------



## The Creepster

one prank..involving nah I don't want to ruin the surprise

Say something or keep quiet


----------



## The Archivist

keep quiet. Freaks people out when you just stare at them. Usually involves funnier reactions if you stare and smile at them. I like the saying, "Smile, it confuses people."

False positive on a blood test or a false negative?


----------



## RoxyBlue

False positive - guarantees you'll get the test done again


blue eyes or green eyes


----------



## The Creepster

tough one...hmmm green

paint or stain


----------



## The Archivist

Stain, I love the look of the wood grain.

Give someone a kiss while after eating onions/garlic or give someone a lollipop that says cherry on the wrapper but is really tabasco flavored?


----------



## The Creepster

Kiss i like onion and garlic...my wifes 80%

Hug a stranger or beat-up a loved one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hug a stranger


wash & wear or dry clean only


----------



## The Archivist

wash and wear. 

Sell your soul for the ultimate Halloween prop or spend an evening with your most hated in-laws?


----------



## The Creepster

In laws because.... I like making people uncomfortable, and if I hate them...then they will be uncomfortable 

Squash a bug or catch it and set it free


----------



## RoxyBlue

Catch and set free, although I make exceptions for wasps and spiders in the house where they don't belong


scrambled or fried


----------



## The Creepster

fried....scrambled egg white kinda pointless

Lift heavy or run far?


----------



## scareme

run far

X-ray vision or flying


----------



## Goblin

Flying

Super strength or indestructible


----------



## RoxyBlue

super strength - that might be fun


canoe or kayak


----------



## ghost

canoe....

tent or cabin??


----------



## Goblin

Cabin

Snow or ice?


----------



## scareme

snow

left or right


----------



## Goblin

right

Night or day?


----------



## The Archivist

Night. C'mon seriously, would you expect anything else from one of us?

Forced to drive a gaggle (or is it called a giggle?) of overly-excited 12 year old girls to an event or have dental surgery without anesthetic?


----------



## Goblin

Take the girls

Live in a haunted house or a quirt, normal one


----------



## The Archivist

Duh, haunted house.

get a shave from someone with shaky hands or get a ride with a nervous driver?


----------



## Goblin

Ride with a nervous driver.....I've done that before

Attend a ghost tour or a seance


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghost tour


grilled cheese sandwich or bologna sandwich


----------



## The Creepster

I'll go with cheese....cause its a little better for ya

Sunshine or Rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

sunshine, but you already knew that


Mac or PC


----------



## Goblin

Mac

Dogs or cats


----------



## The Creepster

KITTY CAT-A of course

Rough or smooth?


----------



## The Archivist

In what context? Generally, I prefer smooth.

Listen to someone with a nasally voice talk for a long time or hike in the mountains with no shoes on?


----------



## The Creepster

No shoes....shoes are for quitters LOL

Be consumed or abandoned


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Consumed (by passion)

Early or Late


----------



## The Archivist

Late, can you expect anything else from someone like me?

the original CSI or one of the two spinoffs?


----------



## Goblin

I don't like CSI at all

Walk in resteraunt or fast food


----------



## RoxyBlue

walk in and sit down


orange or purple


----------



## The Creepster

purple...cause its a fruit

guess or measure


----------



## The Archivist

Measure. 

Burp loudly in a quiet room or leave to do it?


----------



## Goblin

Leave

Make a cake shaped like a ghost or a jack-o-lantern?


----------



## muhahahahahaha

jack-o-lantern

make a snow angel or an ice sculpture


----------



## Goblin

Ice sculpture

Have a New Year's party or attend one


----------



## The Archivist

Attend one. Less to worry about.

Gas BBQ or open fire pit?


----------



## Goblin

Open fire pit

Chicken or pork bbq?


----------



## Zurgh

BBQ!



Taxes or Death?


----------



## RoxyBlue

taxes for as long as possible


baby chicks or baby bunnies


----------



## Goblin

Bunnies

Reeces or Hersheys


----------



## The Creepster

Neither...I don't eat sweets

Humidity or snow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

snow


wading pool or run through a sprinkler


----------



## The Archivist

wading pool. Person of my size likes to wallow. 

Muck out a stable all day or hand dig graves all day?


----------



## Goblin

I've done both. lol. Stable I guess

Chicken or beef?


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken


Italian food or Mexican food


----------



## The Creepster

Italian

white or wheat?


----------



## scareme

Wheat

Corn or green beans?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Chicken or pork?


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken



cinnamon or nutmeg


----------



## The Creepster

cinnamon....

death stare or mischievous grin


----------



## Goblin

grin

Easter, Halloween, or Christmas candy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Halloween candy



firetruck or police car


----------



## Goblin

firetruck

Fly a kite or wood glider plane


----------



## Dead2Rights

wood glider plane.

get mistaken for someone else or accidently arrested for getting mistaken for someone else?


----------



## Goblin

Just mistaken for someone else

Fruitcake or egg nogg at Christmas?


----------



## The Creepster

I'll go with the nogg

left hand or right hand


----------



## Goblin

I'm right handed

Cake or pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

cake


tent or shed


----------



## Goblin

tent

Vampire or werewolf costume


----------



## The Creepster

Vampire....

Squeeze or pinch?


----------



## Goblin

Squeeze

Milk shake or Sundae


----------



## The Creepster

LOL how about a Protein shake with milk?

Fork or spoon?


----------



## Evil Queen

Spoon

Knife or axe?


----------



## Goblin

Knife

Sing or dance


----------



## Monk

sing

north or south


----------



## Evil Queen

North

head or tail?


----------



## Monk

tail

finger or toe?


----------



## Evil Queen

finger

left or right?


----------



## Monk

right

floor or ceiling?


----------



## Evil Queen

floor

tall or short?


----------



## Monk

short

light or dark?


----------



## Evil Queen

dark

up or down?


----------



## Monk

down

under or over?


----------



## Evil Queen

under

soft or hard?


----------



## Monk

hard

wet or dry?


----------



## Evil Queen

wet

smooth or crunchy?


----------



## Monk

smooth

hot or cold?


----------



## Evil Queen

cold

field or stream?


----------



## Monk

stream

grass or gravel?


----------



## Evil Queen

grass

summer or fall?


----------



## Monk

fall


sweet or sour?


----------



## Evil Queen

sweet

mild or spicy?


----------



## Monk

spicy


leather or lace?


----------



## Evil Queen

leather

cream or sugar?


----------



## Monk

cream

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Evil Queen

bacon

fruit or nuts?


----------



## Monk

fruit


breakfast or dinner


----------



## Evil Queen

dinner

fast or slow?


----------



## Monk

fast

carpet or bare floor?


----------



## Evil Queen

carpet

open or closed?


----------



## Monk

open


day or night?


----------



## Evil Queen

night

loud or quiet?


----------



## Monk

loud


stage or audience?


----------



## Evil Queen

audience

crazy or sane?


----------



## Monk

crazy


lake or ocean


----------



## Evil Queen

ocean

mountain or desert?


----------



## Monk

mountain


ice cream cone or candy bar?


----------



## Evil Queen

ice cream cone

chocolate or strawberry?


----------



## Monk

strawberry


plain or fancy


----------



## Evil Queen

fancy

cat or dog?


----------



## Monk

cat

indoor or outdoor


----------



## Evil Queen

indoor

wind or rain?


----------



## Monk

rain

plane or train


----------



## Evil Queen

train

see or hear?


----------



## Monk

see


smell or taste?


----------



## Evil Queen

smell

give or take?


----------



## Monk

give

cherry or lemon?


----------



## Evil Queen

cherry

fried or baked?


----------



## morbidmike

fried


a kiss from a monster or a punch in the face from me


----------



## Evil Queen

Kiss from a monster

skinned alive or burned at the stake?


----------



## morbidmike

burned again please


having your brains eaten or chain sawed to pieces


----------



## Evil Queen

By all means eat my brain.

strangled by the throat or asphyxiated with a plastic bag?


----------



## Goblin

plastic bag......You can always rip that open

Kicked by a mule or stomped by a horse


----------



## The Creepster

mule kick

go through or around


----------



## Evil Queen

Go through

new or old?


----------



## Goblin

New

Cereal or oatmeal


----------



## RoxyBlue

cereal


beans or peas


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Watermelon or cantelope


----------



## Evil Queen

Watermelon

fish or fowl?


----------



## Goblin

fowl

Scrambled, fried, or Hard Boiled eggs?


----------



## scareme

Hard boiled

bacon or ham to go with that?


----------



## Goblin

Ham

Snow or sleet?


----------



## scareme

snow, easier to drive in

Vacation at the beach, or in the mountains?


----------



## Goblin

The beach

Cake with icecream or pie alamode?


----------



## Evil Queen

Cake

Sprinkles or nuts?


----------



## Goblin

Sprinkles

Zombies or vampires?


----------



## The Creepster

Vampires

shampoo or conditioner


----------



## Goblin

shampoo

tv or theater?


----------



## Evil Queen

Theatre

apples or oranges?


----------



## Dark Star

oranges

clean garage or clean house?


----------



## Evil Queen

House

Green eyes or blue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

green


mustard or mayo on a sandwich


----------



## Evil Queen

Mustard

white or wheat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

wheat


bagel or English muffin


----------



## Evil Queen

Bagel

original or extra crispy KFC?


----------



## The Creepster

Neither....I don't eat fast food...


Whole or Skim


----------



## Evil Queen

whole

chicken or fish?


----------



## The Creepster

Mmmm FISH

Cream or sugar?


----------



## Evil Queen

sugar

honey or lemon?


----------



## The Creepster

Lemon..I like tart

Hard or soft?


----------



## Evil Queen

hard

black jack or poker?


----------



## Goblin

Blackjack

Ghosts or witches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

witches


computer video game or pinball machine


----------



## Goblin

Actually I like both. Video game

Beer or wine


----------



## Evil Queen

beer

classical or jazz


----------



## RoxyBlue

Classical


roasted pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds


----------



## The Creepster

pumpkin

Conform or Rebel


----------



## Evil Queen

conform

change or same ol same ol?


----------



## The Creepster

Change

Arms or chest?


----------



## Evil Queen

Chest, no arms, no chest, no damn!

calves or thighs?


----------



## Goblin

thighs

rain or snow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

rain


daffodil or tulip


----------



## Goblin

Daffodils

Roses or buttercups


----------



## Dark Star

roses

frozen yogurt or ice cream


----------



## Goblin

Ice Cream

Doughnuts or danish?


----------



## morbidmike

mmmmmm doughnut's and beer


regular light bulb of curley Q bulb


----------



## Evil Queen

curly

shoes or sandals


----------



## The Creepster

shoes

safe or dangerous


----------



## Evil Queen

dangerous

light or heavy


----------



## Goblin

light

Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hamburger


turkey or chicken


----------



## The Creepster

Turkey

Rice or potato


----------



## Goblin

Potato

Tomato or vegetable soup


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Vegetable

Corn on the cob or creamed corn?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. Hate corn

Airliner or private plane?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Private plane preferably corporate jet...

M&Ms or Reese Pieces


----------



## Goblin

M&Ms

Baby Ruth or Butterfinger?


----------



## morbidmike

butter finger


better movie jason in space (fri 13) or bride of chucky


----------



## The Creepster

Oh boy....umm FD 13...in space, I had a good laugh

Grease or salt?


----------



## morbidmike

grease


buy tampons for the spouse or pick out bra's for her


----------



## Dark Star

well since I am female and straight I probably wouldn't do either lol


play sports or be on the computer


----------



## morbidmike

play computer


lay on the beach or go gator wrestling


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might try the gator wrestling if it were just a little one


egg salad or tuna salad


----------



## morbidmike

egg


back ache or head ache


----------



## Evil Queen

headache

cremated or buried?


----------



## RoxyBlue

cremated


poached egg or over easy


----------



## Goblin

over easy

Boiled eggs or scrambled


----------



## morbidmike

boiled


fried or sunny side up


----------



## Goblin

Fried

T-Bone or Ribeye


----------



## Evil Queen

ribeye

baked or mashed


----------



## SPOOKY J

Mashed

Bacon or Sausage


----------



## RoxyBlue

bacon


ice cream or sherbet


----------



## SPOOKY J

ice cream

Dog or Cat


----------



## Dark Star

cat

pen or pencil


----------



## SPOOKY J

Pen

digital or traditional wrist watch


----------



## Dark Star

traditional

coffee or tea


----------



## SPOOKY J

Tea 

White or Chocolate Milk


----------



## The Creepster

Skim...white

powered or pill?


----------



## Evil Queen

pill

driver or passenger


----------



## Goblin

passenger

Death by natural causes or murdered?


----------



## Evil Queen

natural

water colors or oils


----------



## The Creepster

oils

moisture or dry?


----------



## Evil Queen

moisture

Flintstones or Scooby Doo?


----------



## Goblin

Flintstones

Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Donald Duck

soup or salad


----------



## Goblin

soup

Ham or turkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

turkey


play baseball or football


----------



## Goblin

Footbal

Cake or ice cream cake


----------



## The Creepster

Pan-cake

dull or sharp


----------



## Evil Queen

sharp

Clean or dirty


----------



## The Creepster

DIRTY

Sarcasm or Sincerity


----------



## Evil Queen

Can I pick a little of both?lol

Red or orange


----------



## The Creepster

Red

bumpy or jagged?


----------



## Evil Queen

bumpy

coarse or fine


----------



## The Creepster

fine
Dusk or Dawn


----------



## Evil Queen

Dusk

noon or midnight


----------



## The Creepster

midnight

marinara or pesto


----------



## Evil Queen

marinara

dining table or picnic


----------



## The Creepster

picnic

wood or fiberglass


----------



## Evil Queen

wood

long or short


----------



## Goblin

Long

Rain or heatwave


----------



## Evil Queen

rain

vacuum or dust


----------



## SPOOKY J

vacuum

bath or shower


----------



## Evil Queen

shower

towel dry or blow dry


----------



## SPOOKY J

Towel

soft or bar soap


----------



## Evil Queen

soft/liquid

wash cloth or scrubby


----------



## RoxyBlue

wash cloth


Monday or Friday


----------



## Evil Queen

Monday

morning or evening


----------



## RoxyBlue

evening


gargoyle or dragon


----------



## Evil Queen

dragon

witch or wizard


----------



## The Creepster

Witch...I like witches


----------



## Evil Queen

Aaaaand?

ok

slither or hop


----------



## Goblin

Hop

spinach or brocoli


----------



## morbidmike

spinach


pork or beef


----------



## Goblin

Beef

Turkey or chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

turkey - preferably dark meat


poached or fried


----------



## Goblin

Fried

Baked or fried


----------



## Evil Queen

fried

water balloon or squirt gun


----------



## Goblin

squirt gun

grapes or raisins


----------



## The Creepster

grapes

Blood lust or cannibalism?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

French fries or baked potatoe


----------



## Evil Queen

fries

Candles or battery lights


----------



## The Creepster

Lights

coward or bravery


----------



## Evil Queen

bravery

tent or RV


----------



## The Creepster

Tent...all the way!

Tea or coffee?


----------



## Evil Queen

tea

table or chair


----------



## RoxyBlue

chair


Winona or Sigorney


----------



## Goblin

Sigorney

Movie stars or rock stars?


----------



## RoxyBlue

movie stars


mohawk or buzzcut


----------



## Goblin

Neither

diet or regular soda


----------



## The Creepster

Both will kill you...so neither

red dye #13 or yellow dye #5 YUMMY


----------



## Goblin

Red

Twinkies or doughnuts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Donuts

Frosting or Icing


----------



## Evil Queen

frosting

corn flakes or rice crispies


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Corn Flakes

Elephant Ear or Funnel Cake


----------



## Goblin

Funnel cake

Coffee or tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Either, but we'll say coffee


corn or beets


----------



## Evil Queen

both

crayons or markers


----------



## RoxyBlue

markers


salt or pepper


----------



## Evil Queen

salt

mayo or mustard


----------



## RoxyBlue

mayo


SUV or minivan


----------



## The Creepster

mini van ALL THE WAY MAN!!!!

Free range or caged


----------



## RoxyBlue

I prefer to range freely



walnut or cashew


----------



## The Creepster

cashew....I can fit more up my nose


Fix or ignore


----------



## Evil Queen

fix

slip or slide


----------



## RoxyBlue

slide


sing or dance


----------



## Evil Queen

dance

glue or paste


----------



## Goblin

glue

draw or paint


----------



## Evil Queen

draw

car or truck


----------



## RoxyBlue

car


salmon or catfish


----------



## SPOOKY J

salmon

coke or pepsi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pepsi


peanuts or popcorn


----------



## The Creepster

popcorn

broken bone or stitches


----------



## RoxyBlue

stitches


pierced ear or pierced nose


----------



## Goblin

neither

breakfast or lunch


----------



## Evil Queen

Lunch

Plum or peach


----------



## RoxyBlue

peach


quicksand or pool of piranha


----------



## Evil Queen

piranha 

sweet or sour


----------



## The Creepster

sour

Eastern or Western Europe


----------



## Evil Queen

West

hot wax or ice


----------



## Goblin

Ice

Sundae or banana split


----------



## The Creepster

THE banana splits lol

Lord Humongous or Bruno


----------



## Goblin

Humongous

Mustard or ketchup


----------



## Dark Star

mustard

cold or hot?


----------



## Evil Queen

hot

cream or honey


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

cream

white or wheat toast?


----------



## Evil Queen

white

steak or lobster


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

tough choice...I choose steak

Scrambled eggs or fried


----------



## scareme

Scrambled, with hot sauce

coke or pepsi


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Coke

Hot or Mild Salsa


----------



## scareme

mild, I'm a sissy.

Flip flops or bare feet?


----------



## Goblin

Bare feet

Vampire or werewolf


----------



## Evil Queen

vampire

llama or duck


----------



## Goblin

duck

Ham sandwich or turkey sandwich


----------



## Evil Queen

Ham

tomato or onion


----------



## Dark Star

both are yummy...I guess onion...does someone have gum? 

spaghetti or Penna pasta?


----------



## Evil Queen

spaghetti

alfredo or marinara


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Oreos or peanut butter crackers


----------



## The Creepster

crackers

Stale or rotten


----------



## RoxyBlue

stale

phone call or email


----------



## morbidmike

neither I like text


hang out with friends or family


----------



## RoxyBlue

family


toupee or comb-over


----------



## Evil Queen

toupee

thick or thin


----------



## Goblin

Thick

Fast food or walkin resteraunt


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Walk In Restaurant

Calling it Pop or Soda?


----------



## Goblin

Soda

Bacon or ham?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Bacon

Applebees or Ruby Tuesday


----------



## Goblin

Applebys

McDonalds or Hardees


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hardees (although we no longer have any in our area in Northern Michigan)

Playstation or XBox or Wii


----------



## Goblin

Don't have any of them

Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hamburger

Salt or Pepper


----------



## Goblin

Pepper. Can't have salt

Mustard or ketchup?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ketchup...although I love mustard...tough one

French toast or waffles


----------



## Goblin

French toast

Scrambled or fried


----------



## The Creepster

fried

chunky or smooth


----------



## RoxyBlue

smooth


peppermint or cinnamon


----------



## Evil Queen

peppermint

lost or found


----------



## Dark Star

found

tea or coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

coffee


cherry or strawberry


----------



## Goblin

Cherry

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## morbidmike

chocolate


red or blue


----------



## Goblin

blue

Wind or rain


----------



## The Creepster

Rain

Straight or curly?


----------



## Goblin

Curly

Candy or ice cream


----------



## Monk

candy

car or truck


----------



## Evil Queen

truck

theatre or DVD


----------



## Monk

dvd

popcorn or pretzel


----------



## RoxyBlue

popcorn


broccoli or cauliflower


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Spagetti or steak


----------



## The Creepster

spaghetti

red or white sauce


----------



## Goblin

red

Peanut butter or jelly


----------



## The Creepster

peanut butter

Velcro or snaps


----------



## Goblin

snaps

walk or run


----------



## RoxyBlue

walk


garters or girdle


----------



## The Creepster

Garters....oh yeah!:googly:

Surprised or Patronized


----------



## Goblin

Surprised

Onion or garlic


----------



## Evil Queen

garlic

rain or snow


----------



## Goblin

Rain

Gas grill or charcoal


----------



## The Creepster

Charcoal 

Random punch or hug?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hug, absolutely


Sit ups or push ups


----------



## Evil Queen

push ups

slide or swing


----------



## The Creepster

Swing

Itchy or burny


----------



## Evil Queen

itchy

ice or no ice


----------



## The Creepster

No ice

Flat or carbonated?


----------



## Evil Queen

carbonated

suit or jeans


----------



## The Creepster

Jeans

Use a flash or just wing it


----------



## Evil Queen

Wing it.

under water or under ground


----------



## Goblin

under water

steak or pork chops


----------



## Evil Queen

steak

Icee or snowcone


----------



## Dark Star

snow cone

bacon or sausage


----------



## Evil Queen

bacon

POTC or Haunted Mansion


----------



## Dark Star

Haunted Mansion

rain or snow


----------



## Evil Queen

rain

normal or freaky


----------



## Goblin

Normal

Cane or crutches


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cane - it's classier


pumpkin pie or apple pie


----------



## Goblin

Apple pie

apple or cherry


----------



## Evil Queen

cherry

stinky or slimy


----------



## RoxyBlue

slimy


do laundry or do dishes


----------



## Goblin

laundry

eat or drink


----------



## The Creepster

drink

Stop or go


----------



## Dark Star

go

car or truck


----------



## Joiseygal

car

skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## Goblin

Snowboarding

Cookouts or dinner parties


----------



## Evil Queen

cookout

pants or shorts


----------



## morbidmike

pants


shoes or flip flops


----------



## RoxyBlue

shoes - love flip flps, but they don't support arches well


rifle or shotgun


----------



## Goblin

shotgun

knife or sword


----------



## RoxyBlue

knife - more useful


surfboard or skateboard


----------



## Evil Queen

surfboard

roller skate or ice skate


----------



## Dark Star

tough one I love both, but ...roller skate

peanuts or popcorn


----------



## Evil Queen

popcorn, light salt no butter please.

dishes or laundry


----------



## RoxyBlue

laundry



eyeliner or mascara


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Turkey or ham?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What do you mean, "neither"? I think a little mascara would go really well with your boa


turkey


Swiss or cheddar


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> What do you mean, "neither"? I think a little mascara would go really well with your boa


All the ladies say that! 

Swiss

Watermelon or cantalope


----------



## Dark Star

cantaloupe

paint or wallpaper


----------



## Goblin

paint

Gas or electric


----------



## RoxyBlue

gas for cooking



yoga or Pilates


----------



## Evil Queen

Yoga

bike or jog


----------



## Goblin

bike

Walk or jog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walk


leather or lace


----------



## Goblin

leather

hamburgers or cheeseburgers


----------



## Evil Queen

hamburgers

curtains or blinds


----------



## RoxyBlue

blinds


rocking chair or recliner


----------



## Evil Queen

rocking recliner.

bubble bath or bath salts


----------



## Dark Star

bubble bath

tacos or burritos


----------



## Evil Queen

tacos

salsa or onion dip


----------



## RoxyBlue

onion dip

Cheetos or Fritos


----------



## Evil Queen

Cheetos

ghost or zombie


----------



## Dark Star

ghost...zombies are messy

laptop or desktop


----------



## Goblin

Desk top

Ice cream or yogurt


----------



## Evil Queen

Ice Cream

left or right


----------



## Goblin

Right

steak or beef roast


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

STEAK

woodstock or snoopy


----------



## Goblin

Snoopy

Dagwood or Blondie


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Dagwood

The Joker or The Riddler


----------



## CB_Christmas

the joker.

sweet or sour?


----------



## Goblin

Sweet

Honey bun or doughnut?


----------



## Evil Queen

donut

vacuum or dust?


----------



## Goblin

Vacum
Fruit or candy?


----------



## ededdeddy

fruit

Ice Cream or Flavored Ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

ice cream

biscuit or bagel


----------



## Goblin

Biscuit

Cake or pie


----------



## Evil Queen

cake

milkshake or smoothie


----------



## RoxyBlue

milkshake


bourbon or scotch


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Apple pie or Peach pie


----------



## PirateLady

peach pie


gold or silver


----------



## RoxyBlue

gold


wolf or bear


----------



## Evil Queen

bear

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Death's Door

Coke

French fries or baked potatoe


----------



## Spooky1

Fries, with lots of ketchup!

Fresh blackberries or cherry tomatoes


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm blackberries

soup or salad


----------



## RoxyBlue

soup


beach house or forest cabin


----------



## Evil Queen

forest cabin

crayons or markers


----------



## Goblin

Markers

seance or a ghost walk?


----------



## Monk

ghost walk


monopoly or life


----------



## Goblin

Monopoly

Doughnuts or cupcakes


----------



## Death's Door

Doughnuts

Lasagna or raviollis


----------



## PirateLady

lasagna

Mountains or beach


----------



## Goblin

Beach

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## PirateLady

chocolate


ocean or lake


----------



## Goblin

Ocean

Snow or sleet


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snow

Breakfast or dinner


----------



## Goblin

Breakfast

Buy decorations or make them


----------



## Luigi Bored

Make

Kraut dogs or Chili dogs?


----------



## Evil Queen

Chili dogs

fries or onion rings?


----------



## Goblin

Fries

Sundaes or shakes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shakes 

Boxers of Briefs ?


----------



## badger

Um, boxer-briefs?

yes or no?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Goblin

Sausage

Scrambled or fried eggs


----------



## Luigi Bored

scrambled

apples or oranges ?


----------



## Goblin

Oranges

Real tree or artificial one


----------



## Luigi Bored

Real

hot cereal or cold


----------



## Goblin

cold

Milk shake or banana split


----------



## Luigi Bored

milk shake

soda or tea


----------



## Goblin

Soda

Carrots or celery


----------



## Luigi Bored

Carrots

Cheddar or Mozzarella


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mozzarella 

New York or Chicago Style Pizza (thin or thick) ?


----------



## Luigi Bored

Chicago

Pepperoni or Sausage ?


----------



## Goblin

Sausage

Bacon or ham


----------



## Luigi Bored

Ham

Corn or Peas


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Corn


Chicken or steak?


----------



## Evil Andrew

steak

Ale or Lager ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Cake or cupcakes


----------



## Luigi Bored

Cake

jello or pudding


----------



## Hellrazor

pudding....

boy or girl?


----------



## Goblin

Girl

History or science


----------



## Luigi Bored

Science

Sci Fi or Fantasy?


----------



## Goblin

Sci Fi

Jason Vorhees or Micheal Myers


----------



## ededdeddy

micheal myers 



Pinhead or leatherface


----------



## Goblin

Pinhead

Dracula or Frankenstein?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Frankie

Night of the Living Dead or Zombieland


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead

Godzilla or King Kong


----------



## Evil Andrew

_King Kong (1976)_ with Jessica Lange

_The Road_ or _The Book of Eli_ ?


----------



## Goblin

The Book of Eli

Vampire or Zombie?


----------



## Zurgh

Zombie!

Punch to the face, or hammer blow to the head?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Head cut off or stake through the heart


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stake 'em !

Comfort or Speed ?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Comfort

Papa John's or Little Ceasers


----------



## Luigi Bored

Papa Johns

Thin crust or deep dish pizza?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Pie or cake


----------



## Luigi Bored

Cake

Scrambled egg or Omelette


----------



## Goblin

Scramble egg

Toast or muffin


----------



## Luigi Bored

Toast

Butter or Margarine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm Butter

Regular or Decaf ?


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink coffee

Strawberry or Blueberry


----------



## Luigi Bored

Blueberry

Cheesecake or Danish?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Danish

28 Days Later or 28 Weeks Later


----------



## Goblin

28 Days later

Rabbits or squirrels


----------



## PirateLady

Squirrels

snakes or rats


----------



## Luigi Bored

Snakes

Questions or answers


----------



## Goblin

Answers

Breakfast or lunch


----------



## PirateLady

Lunch

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate

Strawberry or blueberry


----------



## Evil Andrew

Strawberry

Coconut Cream or Key Lime


----------



## Luigi Bored

Coconut Cream

Apple or Cherry Pie


----------



## Goblin

Apple

Ghost or vampire


----------



## Zurgh

Gho-pire!


Revngolum (Revenant-golem) or Vambie (Vampire-Zombie)


----------



## Goblin

Vampire

Buried or cremated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Buried

Die with your boots on, or off ?


----------



## Goblin

Does it matter? You'll still be dead

Passenger or fly the plane?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Does it matter? You'll still be dead


We each get only one life ! You bet it matters how you live and how you die, and what you do in between.

I'll fly the plane.

give up or make a stand ?


----------



## Goblin

Make a stand

Milk or juice with Breakfast


----------



## Evil Andrew

Juice 

Vinyl or CD ?


----------



## Goblin

CD

Watermelon or cantalope


----------



## debbie5

Watermelon. Cantalope gives me cramps.

Little dog or big dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've got both - a chihuahua and a golden

A cruise or a resort ?


----------



## debbie5

Resort....don't need to pay for seasickeness and 10 pounds of fat I'd come home with. 

Live where there's snow or sun??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Starting to snow now, want some sun

Cancun or Puerto Vallarta?


----------



## debbie5

I have no reference point from which to make a decision. I think I'd get sick from some bad salad at either place. Can I say Italy instead??

Hunting or fishing??


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fishin

OK - Tuscany or down to Sicily ?


----------



## debbie5

Sicily. 

Speaking of which: mustache or beard, on women? (LOL).


----------



## Goblin

Mustache

Chicken or goose eggs


----------



## autumnghost

Chicken

Heels or flats?


----------



## debbie5

Flats. Unless the heels are really cute & worth the pain....

Chocolate or white milk?


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate

pancakes or waffles


----------



## debbie5

Waffles!

Hummus or salsa?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Salsa

Presents Xmas eve or Xmas morning ?


----------



## Goblin

Christmas Eve

Bus or train


----------



## Evil Andrew

Train

Saw the new _True Grit _last night , so ......

John Wayne or Jeff Bridges


----------



## scareme

Jeff, I know I'm not an American, but I'm not a fan of the Duke. 

Jeff or Loyd Bridges


----------



## Goblin

Lloyd

Airplane or Airplane 2


----------



## scareme

Airplane

Airplane or train


----------



## Goblin

Airplane

Train or tricycle?


----------



## scareme

Train

East coast or West coast


----------



## Goblin

East coast

Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Christmas

Southern Man or Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sweet Home Alabama




corned beef & cabbage or red beans & rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

CB&C

Night Train or Nyquil


----------



## Goblin

Nyquil

Twilight Zone or Night Gallery?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Twilight Zone

Euphoria or Dysphoria ?


----------



## Goblin

Euphoria.

Death by zombie or vampire?


----------



## debbie5

Vampire...getting sucked sounds much nicer than getting your brains eaten.

Day time or night time ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night






coffee or tea


----------



## Spooky1

Tea

Freezing rain or large hail


----------



## Goblin

Freezing rain

Tornado or hurricane


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mr Hurricane

Twister










Or Ants in the Pants


----------



## scareme

twister, seems appropriate here in tornado alley

tornado or earthquake


----------



## RoxyBlue

earthquake


ocean or lake


----------



## debbie5

Ocean..LOVE it.

socks or slippers?


----------



## Goblin

Socks

sunburn or windburn


----------



## debbie5

Windburn.

Chafing or itching? (LOL)


----------



## Spooky1

itching

paper cut or blister


----------



## debbie5

blister..it's more fun.

Hives or athletes foot?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Chocolate or Vanilla


----------



## autumnghost

Chocolate - hands down

Coffee or soda?


----------



## RoxyBlue

coffee


Ben & Jerry's or Hagen Daas


----------



## Spooky1

Ben & Jerry's! 

Chocolate covered cherries or peanut M&Ms


----------



## Evil Andrew

M&Ms

Rob a bank or embezzle ?


----------



## Goblin

embezzle----less chance of getting killed

Buried or cremated?


----------



## scareme

buried

french fries or hash browns


----------



## Spooky1

Depends on who's making them, but I guess I'll go with french fries

Brains or beauty


----------



## debbie5

Brians. or Brains.

Snowblower or shovel?


----------



## scareme

Snowblower

Riding mower or push mower


----------



## debbie5

Push.

Hoe or ho?


----------



## scareme

hoe

here or there?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here

In a box,










or with a fox ?


----------



## debbie5

With a fox..male, please.

Sweet or savory?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Savory.

A tryst , or a vodka twist ?


----------



## debbie5

A tryst!

A cyst or a plane that's missed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Catch the next plane

Being on the list, or having your cheese Swissed ?


----------



## Spooky1

List (naughty or nice?)

Getting pissed, or being missed?


----------



## Goblin

Being missed

Giant or dwarf


----------



## debbie5

Dwarf

blissed or pissed?


----------



## autumnghost

Blissed of course

Elf or vampire?


----------



## debbie5

Vampire!

Shave it or let it grow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Grow !

All inclusive , or wing it ?


----------



## debbie5

wing it

smoke or drink?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Drink

Dinner out, or room service ?


----------



## Goblin

Room service

Tv or dvd?


----------



## scareme

TV

Cartoons or PBS


----------



## Evil Andrew

Warner Bros - no pokemon crap

Measles or chicken pox ?


----------



## debbie5

Measles but only if they come from weasels.

Scab picking or leechy blood letting?


----------



## scareme

leeches

Wash dishes or wash clothes


----------



## Goblin

Wash clothes

Ride in a plane or fly it


----------



## debbie5

Fly it. 

paper or plastic?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on what it is

Cake or cupcakes


----------



## autumnghost

Cake

Motorcycle or car?


----------



## Goblin

Car

This or that or Would you rather?


----------



## Haunted Spider

This or that of course. I mean that is the title of this thread and why would I post liking would you rather more, unless to be evil and oh, that could be fun. 

Black ice or Freezing rain?


----------



## Goblin

Freezing rain.

Popsicle or ice cream cone


----------



## Haunted Spider

Popsicle. Who wants just the cone. now put the icecream with it and thats another story. 

long hair or short


----------



## Goblin

Short

New vampires or the old ones


----------



## Haunted Spider

Old ones. Vampires don't sparkle

Black or Blue ink


----------



## Goblin

Black

Classics or new horror?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Classics. New horror is just gore and no story line, although there are a few exceptions

Gloves or Mittens


----------



## autumnghost

Gloves

New James Bond (Daniel Craig) or classic James Bond (your pick)


----------



## Goblin

Never cared for James Bond

Haunted house or haunted cemetary


----------



## Haunted Spider

House. I don't like tripping over the headstones

hot or cold tea


----------



## ORLOCK

cold tea

lemonade or fruit punch


----------



## Haunted Spider

oh, tough one. I say mix the two. 

Diet or regular pop


----------



## Goblin

I'm diabetic so it's diet

Candy or fruit


----------



## Haunted Spider

How about fruit snacks. I love those things. 

sleep in late or get up early?


----------



## Goblin

Sleep in late

Day shift or night shift?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Day shift. Night shift screws up my sleep cycle. 

Working on a weekend or Monday morning?


----------



## Goblin

I've done both but prefer Monday morning

8 or 12 hour shifts


----------



## Haunted Spider

8 hour. Never did the 12 thing and got paid any extra for it as I am salary

chocolate or vanilla icecream.


----------



## autumnghost

Chocolate.

Paranormal or regular romance novel


----------



## PirateLady

paranormal


purple or pink


----------



## scareme

Not fond of either, but guess some people use purple in their Halloween lighting, so purple.

Snow blindness or frostbite?


----------



## Goblin

frostbite

sweater of coat


----------



## scareme

coat

long johns or wrap in a blanket


----------



## Goblin

Blanket

Horror or science-fiction


----------



## Haunted Spider

Science Fiction

laptop or desktop


----------



## Goblin

Desktop

soup or sandwich


----------



## Haunted Spider

sandwich - peanut butter and jelly preferably 

car or truck


----------



## scareme

truck, the older the better

a vacation in Egypt or Afghanistan?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

House or trailer


----------



## Haunted Spider

neither is cheap. Come on Goblin, come up with a fun quip response 

House. I like my house. I can decorate it and I have a yard big enough to display half of my crap. 

Bagel or english muffin?


----------



## Goblin

With all the problems going on in Egypt and Afghanistan WHY would
I want to vacation in either of them? Translyvania maybe.

English muffin

Be a zombie or a vampire?


----------



## debbie5

Zombie.

Which have you done: vomited on the floor in a public place or pooped by the side of the road?

LOL..Im' not right...


----------



## Haunted Spider

Vomited on my desk in public school. How is that? Mom said at the time, you can't stay home. I don't care if you are sick. I got to go home early 

Cupcake or brownie?

And no Goblin, neither is not a good answer. If you could have one which would it be.


----------



## debbie5

Cupcake, 100%.


Keep it or throw it back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Throw it back so it has another opportunity to be hooked in the mouth


English muffin or bagel


----------



## Spooky1

English Muffin (are there French or Spanish muffins out there somewhere?)

suffer from constipation or diarrhea?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hey Roxy stole my post. haha. It is even on the same page. Anyway, I digress (post ho) 

Constipation, as I can control the incident where as the other can lead to a sticky situation. 

strawberry or grape jelly


----------



## debbie5

strawberry


dog or cat?


----------



## Spooky1

dog (if your talking about pet, as a meal it would depend on which one pissed me off) 

buried or cremated


----------



## debbie5

Cremated.

Soup or sex?


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Soup.

Spending the night in a Graveyard or Staying all day in a Hospital?


----------



## autumnghost

Spending the night in a graveyard so I can research the ambience.

Too cold or too hot


----------



## Goblin

Too cold

Hanging or stabbing?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I like hanging my clothes. Stabbing them just puts holes in them and I have to replace them sooner. 

Red or Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

My avatar says blue, of course


Cheez-Its or Chex Mix


----------



## debbie5

Chex Mix

corn or green beans?


----------



## Goblin

Corn

Mean or meaner


----------



## scareme

Meaner, it reminds me of my sister when we were growing up.

Packers or Steelers?


----------



## Goblin

Not a football fan

Death by zombie or vampire?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Zombie, so I can come back and zombify another forum member. 

white or red sauce?


----------



## debbie5

Red.

Mini wheats or granola?


----------



## autumnghost

Mini wheats - frosted

roses or chocolates for Valentine's day


----------



## debbie5

Roses.

Or the traditional Valentine's Day gift: nothing.

Pork or shrimp egg roll?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Pork

Valentines card or hand written note?


----------



## scareme

Card, preferably vintage, I collect them.

Valentine's dinner-out or in?


----------



## Spooky1

In, that way you avoid the crowds (then go out some other night )

fast food or sit down dinner


----------



## scareme

That's what we are going to do too, for the same reason.

Fast food, easier to bring home.

Canary or Love bird?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Canary. They are in more movies so they must be better

milk or dark chocolates?


----------



## Goblin

dark chocolate

scrambled or fried eggs


----------



## Haunted Spider

You know, I am going to have to go with fried eggs as long as it is with toast. 

Milk or Orange juice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

milk


cashmere or cotton


----------



## autumnghost

Cotton

Bad boys or good guys


----------



## MorbidMariah

Good guys

Silver or Gold


----------



## RoxyBlue

gold, unless you're talking about hair color


pen or pencil


----------



## Haunted Spider

Pencil. but mechanical ones are easier than the original. Still like the smell of pencil shavings though. 

bottled water or tap water?


----------



## Spooky1

Tap (to much plastic is being used)

Pinot Grigio or Pinot Noir?


----------



## debbie5

I have no clue. I don't drink any kinda Pinots. Pinot on electric fence....?
(Yes, I know it's "pee- noe")

Ummm....fried chicken or barbecued??


----------



## scareme

barbecued

stay up late or early to bed?


----------



## debbie5

Hhahahhahaaa!! OOooo...that's a funny one.Late!

Headache or backache?


----------



## scareme

headache, hard to choose

Pink or Lady GaGa?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Milk or orange juice for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> headache, hard to choose
> 
> Pink or Lady GaGa?


Pink - she doesn't dress a stupid as Lady GaGa

grits or oatmeal


----------



## autumnghost

Oatmeal

Vacation in the islands or the mountains


----------



## Haunted Spider

Apparently neither is not a viable option or you get skipped. I like that rule. 

I chose mountains, as long as I have hiking boots, a camelback full of water, and company. 

Bed and breakfast or hideaway cabin?


----------



## Goblin

Actually, the rule states "everyone chooses which they would prefer" I sometimes
prefer neither. It asked me Pink or Lady GaGa, I don't like either of them so I prefer neither.

Bed and Breakfast

Read the book or watch the film


----------



## Haunted Spider

Watch the film, then think about reading the book but never do. 

Follow the rules or break them whenever possible?


----------



## Goblin

Break them whenever possible.......I never play by the rules!

Bit by a spider or stung by a bee?


----------



## Spooky1

Gee, neither would be pleasant, but since I'm suppose to chose one ... I'll go with the bee sting. Some spider bites can get really nasty.

infested with Ticks or Lice


----------



## Goblin

Ticks. One hot shower and they're gone!

Ate by sharks or alligators?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sharks. Much nicer scenery before you die. 

puppy or full grown dog?


----------



## Goblin

I like full grown dogs but there's something about
raising a puppy......puppy

Pet Owl or Pet Vulture?


----------



## debbie5

Vulture. VERY cool. Saw one for the 1st time this summer.

Clean as you go/make the mess, or clean it all up at the end?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clean as you go - much easier


Fred Astaire or Gene Kelly


----------



## Goblin

Gene Kelly

Karloff or Lugosi?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Karloff...love The Mummy

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## ladysherry

ice cream----its worth the calories.

Sweet potato pie
or
pumpkin pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

pumpkin pie


chocolate or strawberry


----------



## N. Fantom

Chocolate, definitely chocolate! I'm a chocoholic.

Iphone or Droid


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

iphone

Eggdrop or Hot n Sour soup when eating Chinese.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Eggdrop, hot and sour with Thai!

Gorilla glue or Liquid Nails?


----------



## Ramonadona

Gorilla glue...only because I haven't tried Liquid Nails...yet!

Diet pop (soda, soft drink) or regular?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Regular....no diet anything for me

Spongebob Squarepants or Bob the Builder


----------



## N. Fantom

Sponge Bob, my gf likes him better

Having a possessed child or a child that is a were-wolf?


----------



## Goblin

Werewolf

Killed by a giant spider or a giant scorpion?


----------



## N. Fantom

Scorpion, over quicker

Shot or stabbed to death?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Choices...ummm...guess I would choose shot because I hope it would be quicker.

Apple or banana?


----------



## Goblin

Apple

Eaten by a zombie or drained by a vampire?


----------



## kprimm

Drained by vampire
At least then you might get his powers.

hanging out on Halloween with Elvira, or actually seeing The Great Pumpkin?


----------



## N. Fantom

Definitely the great pumpkin, then I could rub it in all thews mean kids who didn't believe

Strangled with your own intestines or throwing up your heart?


----------



## debbie5

Intestines.

tapeworm or scabies?


----------



## N. Fantom

Scabies, easier to get rid of

My Chemical Romance or Three Days Grace


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chemical Romance (especially Teenager)

Deal with Frank Costello, or Mr French?


----------



## Goblin

Mr. French.......He's dead!

Cinamon roll or french toast


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Cinnamon roll

Halloween or HALLOWEEN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas



stub your toe or get a paper cut


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Stubbed toe*, but I guess it would depend on how bad and where the paper cut was!

A neighbor who practices drums all day or a neighbor with uncontrolled barking dogs?


----------



## Hairazor

Drums because hopefully they are rhythmic

Chocolate cake or chocolate milk?


----------



## N. Fantom

Chocolate cake with a glass of chocolate milk 

The world to end through flooding or a second ice age


----------



## aquariumreef

Iceage, you can have fires to help warm you.

Pimp or player?


----------



## Goblin

Player

Cheese or chocolate sauce


----------



## scareme

I guess chocolate. Niether one does much for me. Now marshmellow sauce....

mowing the grass or weeding?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't mow but I sure do my share of weeding

Waitress or bartender?


----------



## scareme

I was a cocktail waitress in my youth, so that kind of counts as both.

Deal with a drunk woman or a drunk man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drunk woman - less apt to try and hit on me


airplane toilet or outhouse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Airplane....my grandparents had an outhouse and there always seemed to be wasps in there 

Paper or plastic?


----------



## SterchCinemas

They both tear on command at the very worst times. So I hate both. But I guess plastic. 

Tattoos or Piercings?


----------



## N. Fantom

Piercings, I already have 1.

Death Metal or Punk Rock

(Haha, oops, I put 3 instead of 1)


----------



## SterchCinemas

Punk rock. Death metal scares me sometimes lol

Chevy or Dodge?


----------



## N. Fantom

I don't drive (yet)

Syfy or horror


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Horror of course!:xbones:

Steak or chicken?


----------



## N. Fantom

Chicken

Carving pumpkins or TOTing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carving pumpkins 'cause I'm way too old to ToT


jeans or chinos


----------



## Hairazor

jeans, chinos always seem to lose their shape for me

apple or banana?


----------



## N. Fantom

depends on what type of apple it is

Red iris's or totally black eyes on a vampire


----------



## Evil Andrew

Black

As a Vampire, feed on victims of your same sex, or the opposite sex ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Opposite...no doubt...I love NECK.....

Your haunting aesthetic, bloody and dripping? or creepy and haunting?


----------



## N. Fantom

Haunting, but i switch each year.

American Horror Story or Grim


----------



## Goblin

Haven't seen either

The book or the movie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh....decisions, decisions...the book...wait, no the movie....no the book...but movies can be good to...argh.....Okay, final answer..THE BOOK!

popcorn or peanuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Peanuts for sure

shoes or sandals?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I have more shoes than sandals, it must be "shoes"


Christmas Eve or New Years Eve


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Christmas Eve! The most magical night of the year....next to Oct. 31st

Car color...Red or Black?


----------



## Hairazor

Black, so dignified

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waffles, with strawberries and whipped cream


orange juice or prune juice


----------



## Goblin

Orange juice

Blueberry or Chocolate chip muffins?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Blueberry! Yum! 

Arms out of the covers or under the covers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually under unless it's hot


straight hair or wavy hair


----------



## Hairazor

Wavy, I wish!!!

walking or biking


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I will say walking, although biking is fun too. My dogs just can't seem to learn how to balance the bikes though so walking just seems easier.

Corn flakes or Rice Krispies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rice Krispies with strawberries on top

Trolling in a lake, or fly fishing in a stream ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am a saltwater fisher-girl but I have always wanted to fly fish, so I am going to say FLY FISHING!

Snorkel or Scuba?


----------



## Goblin

Scuba

Fried chicken or baked


----------



## Hairazor

Prefer fried but should stick to baked

Old house with character or new modern house?


----------



## Goblin

House with character

chocolate or powdered doughnut


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Little powdered white 'Sweet Sixteens'! Yummmm!

Wine or Beer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wine - don't like beer at all



sneeze or cough


----------



## Hairazor

I would rather sneeze, once is usually it, whereas cough seems to go on forever

Hangnail or blister on tip of finger


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll take a blister...they are fun to pop! Hangnails stay sore for DAYS!!!

Cobb salad or Ceasar Salad?


----------



## Goblin

Ceasar

Ghosts or witches


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That is a tough one...I love them both.....hhhmmmm...I guess I will go with Witch...but I still love ghosts too.....(why am I so wishy washy?)

Rottweilers or Poodles?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Rottweilers. No sissy poodles here.

Snakes or rats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like them both, but rats are a liitle easier to feed since no live food is involved.



strawberry shortcake or blackberry cobbler


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Strawberry Shortcake! And they are in season now!

To curtail crime in a bad neighborhood, which would you prefer a moat around your property or an electrified fence?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, the fence, for the snap, crackle pop of crispy wanna be intruders (besides they may be able to swim unless of course the moat has piranha)

Go to a movie or rent it and watch at home?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Rent it and watch at home...I hate spending the money to go to a movie and then end up with the following movie-goers sitting behind me...Rocky-Horror (the guy that rocks my chair with his big feet throughout the movie), Crazy-Talk-To-The-Screen-Freak (the person that tells the movie characters what they are doing wrong, right or screams at them not to go in that door), The Cell Phone Talker...enough said.:googly:

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(what about the one who's popcorn bag /food wrappers make as much noise as their chewing and mouth breathing, or the one who keeps slurping on the straw long after the drink is gone, or the particularly inbred ones who laugh out loud at parts of the movie that are only marginally funny..,)

Dogs

Big dogs or little dogs ? (I have both!)


----------



## Spooky1

Big dogs, at least when they trip you you can land on them with out squishing them.

A walk in the woods or a walk on a beach


----------



## Hairazor

Woods, no question about it

Train or bus?


----------



## Juuno

Train! The train is much more relaxing, and less crowded. Easier to find places to stash bodies if needed also. 

Pop or Metal?


----------



## Goblin

Pop

Cheerios or Corn flakes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Cornflakes...they're GREAT!

_Nightmare Before Christmas_ or _Charlie Brown Halloween_?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tough choice, but I think Nightmare has a little edge over Charlie Brown


leisure suit or bell bottoms


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bell bottoms!

Rock Climbing or Tennis?


----------



## Hairazor

Tennis, have a thing about heights

Rocking chair or recliner?


----------



## aquariumreef

Recliner, maybe I could sleep in it.

Prepared speech given in underwear or unprepared speech fully dressed. Either in front of a large crowd.


----------



## Goblin

Unprepared speech

Earache or toothache?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Neither are good....I guess I will go with earache because toothaches can get pretty expensive if a root canal is involved.....

Mai Tai or Martini? (glunk, glunk, both can help a toothache or earache in large quantities)


----------



## Spooky1

Never had one but the Mai Tai sounds good. 

Stuck in traffic with 50 miles to the next rest stop (after drinking a big gulp) or driving up to a sobriety check point after having a few beers?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...so...I never drink and drive...long story...so I will take the drive with the Big Gulp trying to come out....ouch...but I am part camel...I store it, I don't pee it....

Beef jerky or turkey jerky


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where's the Beef ?

Have your car stall on the train track, train coming - or- gas pedal stuck and brakes inop, as you go through the guardrail at the edge of the cliff ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well...I am a driving machine...so I will go with the sticking gas pedal because there are many solutions to this dilemma, tragic though it seems...

On a less tragic note...20 days of rain, or 20 days of drought


----------



## Evil Andrew

We go 20 days with no precip all the time. I can't imagine 20 days of rain, so let's try it , just to see .

Butterfinger or Baby Ruth ?


----------



## Goblin

Baby Ruth

Bacon or sausage biscuit


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Turkey sausage please!

Kettle corn or Cheddar popcorn?


----------



## Hairazor

Cheddar popcorn, oh yes

spaghetti or lasagna?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spaghetti


Young Frankenstein or Blazing Saddles


----------



## Spooky1

It's close, but Young Frankenstein by a zipper neck!

Spielberg vs. Spielberg: Raiders of the Lost Ark or Jaws?


----------



## Hairazor

Raiders of the Lost Ark 

Kool Aid or Gatorade?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gatorade 

Tang or Ovaltine ?


----------



## Spooky1

Tang, I never did like Olavtine 

Guacamole or salsa


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Theater or dvd?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: DVD

Stretch Limo or Helicopter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Limo because if you fall out of it, you don't fall very far


Cheerios or Wheaties


----------



## Evil Andrew

Only if they are Honey Nut Cheerios - 

Ireland or Scotland ?


----------



## N. Fantom

I've only been to scotland so ill have to say scotland

Europe or Australia


----------



## Goblin

Europe

Frankenstein or Dracula


----------



## N. Fantom

Dracula, more sophisticated

Broken tooth or stitches inside your mouth?


----------



## Goblin

Broken tooth

Pain or death


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Gobbie, you're getting dark.....pain

Campfire or fireplace


----------



## Hairazor

Love a good campfire.

at that campfire, s'mores or hot dogs?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hot dogs! Nothing like a slightly singed weenie!

With chili and onions or just mustard?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Chilli and Onions all the way.

With that hot dog (or singed weenie as some would like to call it)  ...
A cold beverage or a hot beverage?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A frosty, barley-based beverage 

In a tent, or under the stars ?


----------



## Hairazor

Tent (with a skylight would be nice)

Soccer or football


----------



## Spooky1

American Football!

Softshell crab or crab cake?


----------



## Goblin

Crab cake

Have me cut your throat or do it yourself?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You, you are grim death, right?

Rain on Halloween or Rain on Christmas Day.....


----------



## Goblin

Christmas Day

Write a novel or a screenplay


----------



## Juuno

A novel.

Creepy circus music or haunting vampire melodies?


----------



## Hairazor

Give me a good serving of haunting vampire melodies

Headache or upset stomach?


----------



## Goblin

Headache

Cold or the flu


----------



## Juuno

Ewwww...a cold, I guess... 

Rum or Vodka?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Grey Goose Vodka!

Cheetos or Fritos


----------



## Hairazor

Cheetos by a taste bud

Give a gift or get a gift?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give a gift - that way someone else has to dust it


Cape Cod or Victorian


----------



## Goblin

Cpe Cod

fillet or fish sticks


----------



## Juuno

Mmmm....dang....fish sticks (unless I'm doing the cooking, then fillet is okay..hehe)

PC or Mac?


----------



## RoxyBlue

PC, of course


baseball cap or cowboy hat


----------



## Hairazor

Cowboy hat

gloves or mittens?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Gloves, I need to use my fingers!!!(plus mittens are for kittens)

Blue Jeans or Dress Pants?


----------



## RoxyBlue

jeans whenever possible


fangs or claws


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhhmmmm, good one, I will go with Fangs...:devil:

Beef or Pork?


----------



## Goblin

Beef

Bus or train


----------



## Hairazor

Train, love the clickety clack

White cake or chocolate cake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

chocolate, absolutely


August heat or January cold


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: January cold cause I can't take the extreme heat and humidity...I can get warmer, it's hard to get colder.....

Brownie or chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Goblin

Brownie

Whopper or Big Mac


----------



## Hairazor

Whopper

Manicure & pedicure or massage?


----------



## aquariumreef

Massage, best feeling in the world.

Dark or milk chocolate candies?


----------



## TommaHawk

Dark.

More money or job satisfaction?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Job satisfaction



pierced lip or pierced eyebrow


----------



## Hairazor

Eyebrow

Soup or sandwich?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hot soup on a cold day sounds good..

Oak or Cherry ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....well...I like any wood....(dirty blush ) but I'll go with Oak....

Mushrooms or Anchovies?


----------



## Hairazor

Yummy, mushrooms and lots of 'em

Rainy night or snowy night?


----------



## N. Fantom

Rain, I hate snow

Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Family Guy


Robot Chicken Star Wars or Family Guy Star Wars


----------



## Goblin

Robot Chicken

Star Wars or Star Trek


----------



## scareme

Star Wars, I had a crush on Luke.

Big trucks or small sports cars?


----------



## Hairazor

Big trucks, more hauling room

Popcorn or potatoe chips?


----------



## Zurgh

Chips



Axes or flails?


----------



## Goblin

Axes

Plane crash or train wresk?


----------



## Juuno

Train crash...higher rate of survival, maybe...? Ugh, both are scary.

Paper cut or stubbed toe?


----------



## Goblin

Stubbed toe

Sky dive ior hang glide?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sky dive

banana cream pie or pumpkin pie:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, I love bananas, but because I am Pumpkin, and pumpkin hear me roar I am going with pumpkin pie!

Real vanilla beans or vanilla extract?


----------



## aquariumreef

Real all the way!

plain or flavored potato chips?


----------



## N. Fantom

plain

Kite surfing or rock climbing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: kite surfing!!!

Peppermint or Coconut


----------



## Evil Andrew

Coconut

Hit by a falling coconut, or fall out of a coconut palm tree?


----------



## Hairazor

Well uggh, but I guess get hit by falling coconut

Fish from the bank or from a boat?


----------



## aquariumreef

Umm, the first one? :huh:

Old diapers from a sick baby or healthy old person?


----------



## Juuno

Baby diapers, fo sho (no offense to old people though! hehe)

Las Vegas or New York?


----------



## Moon Dog

New York

Peanut butter and salmon or Cheetos and mayonnaise?


----------



## aquariumreef

Gah, both are disgusting. Cheetos and mayonnaise if I don't have to eat it.

Left or right ear to be freakishly large?


----------



## N. Fantom

left, my rights my good side 

Contemporary or Victorian style house?


----------



## Goblin

Contemporary

Death by hanging or electrocution?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ooooo! Electrocution all the way, mama always said to go out with a bang.

Eat a cock roach or kiss a bunny between the ears? (old kids joke)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Kiss the bunny...

Sit for an hour in 20 degree weather or sit for an hour in 110 degree weather?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sit for an hour in 20 degree weather:jol:

skiing or surfing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't do either one, but skiing might be safer if I can use the beginner's slope


green eyes or blue eyes


----------



## Hairazor

Mine are green so I'll vote that way

long hair or short hair?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'm going with long, but short can be cute too....

Home made or store bought?


----------



## Moon Dog

Home made every time...

Tarantula or Black Widow?


----------



## Spooky1

Tarantulas, they're much cuter. 

Be a Walmart Greeter or Grocery store bag boy (or girl)


----------



## graveyardmaster

be a walmart greeter

beef or pork:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Beef narrowly edges out pork

Reading a real book or reading on an ereader?


----------



## graveyardmaster

reading a real book:jol:

chicken or turkey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Chicken!!! (even on Thanksgiving, it's just more moist and tender)

Banana popsicle or Cherry popsicle?


----------



## graveyardmaster

banana popsicle

apple or rhubarb crumble:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Apple for sure, hate rhubarb

Go to the coast or the mountains?


----------



## Moon Dog

Mountains

Ghosts or Goblins?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ghosts

raspberries or strawberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

Strawberries, homegrown if the damn catbirds ever leave any for us


day job or night job


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Day job

(this one is for Roxy....)

Catbird or Mockingbird?


----------



## Goblin

Mockingbird

Drive or take a cab


----------



## graveyardmaster

drive

gorey costumes or sexy costumes


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh gorey, yes

Romantic movie or comedy? (since I figure we all prefer horror)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhhmmm....I am like a waffle in the wind on this one...I am going to go with comedy......I guess

Mummy or Zombie?


----------



## Hairazor

As much as I like zombies, I adore mummies

Cat or dog?


----------



## aquariumreef

Dog if it's old, or young kitteh. 

Pajama jeans or snuggy?


----------



## Goblin

Pajama jeans

Chips or corn chips


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am going to go with Potato crisps (chips)

Morning person or Night Owl?


----------



## graveyardmaster

well not a great morning person grrrr so.... night owl

tea or coffee


----------



## Hairazor

I don't like either

go to a musical or a concert?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hairazor...too many variables there for Ms. Indecision here, depends on who's concert or what musical....I guess I will go with concert

Fuzzy Navel or Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## graveyardmaster

tequila sunrise

brown bread or white bread


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Let's go with brown....

Corona or PBR?


----------



## graveyardmaster

corona

red wine or white wine


----------



## Goblin

Can't drink wine. Diabetic

Corn flakes or frosted flakes


----------



## N. Fantom

Frosted flakes

Be albino or have your skin peel for the rest of your life.


----------



## aquariumreef

Albino, I'm already 1/4 the way there. :lol:

Kicked in the face or punched in the face twice?


----------



## N. Fantom

Kicked in the face. I used to do kick boxing. It's definitely better than two punches.

The Hunger Games book or the Hunger Games Movie


----------



## Goblin

Movie

Ride on The tiatanic or The Hindenburg?


----------



## N. Fantom

The Titanic, more luxury before i die.

Sheetz or 7eleven


----------



## graveyardmaster

7eleven

boiled or fried rice


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fried - with eggs, onions, peas and carrots mixed in !

Egg roll or fried crab cheese won ton ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Fried crab cheese wonton, I call them, Crab Ragoon!

Oysters or Clams


----------



## graveyardmaster

oysters 

whole or semi-skimmed milk


----------



## Hairazor

I use fat free milk

Jay Leno or David Letterman?


----------



## graveyardmaster

jay leno

poached or fried egg


----------



## Goblin

Fried

Sausage patties or link


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: link

(and in keeping with the breakfast food theme)

pancakes or waffles


----------



## Hairazor

Waffles

Pop corn or peanuts?


----------



## graveyardmaster

pop corn

corn flakes or sugar puffs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Corn flakes

battery acid burn or laser burn?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ouch either way. So I guess laser.

Motrin or Tylenol?


----------



## Lord Homicide

don't do drugs but Tylenol i've taken a long time ago...

Denny's or Waffle House?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Waffle house...2 am...the bars just closed and it is the only thing open...ahhhhh....memories..good times....

Grilled chicken or Grilled shrimp


----------



## aquariumreef

Chicken, I'll rarely eat shrimp after keeping them in my aquariums.

Brunch or Brinner?


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> Brunch or Brinner?


:jol:You are hilarious!! I love you little AR! Brinner....all the way!!!


----------



## Goblin

You didn't post a this or that.

Hornets or yellowjackets


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> You didn't post a this or that.
> 
> Hornets or yellowjackets


:jol: Oops! Sorry! Hornets

Tweedle-Dee or Tweedle-Dum


----------



## Juuno

Oooo...that's hard...ummm...Tweedle-Dum...maybe he's more fun to be around.. lol!

Tim Burton or Johnny Depp?


----------



## N. Fantom

Tim Burton, I hope to work behind the camera one day

Screemo or punk rock


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Punk 

big dogs or little dogs


----------



## Goblin

Big dogs

Medium or well done?


----------



## Hairazor

Medium rare

Sore toe or sore tooth?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Toe by far. 

Blind or deaf....?


----------



## Hairazor

Deaf

Say you are at a big fancy business dinner and you take a bite of a HIGHLY objectionable tasting food, spit it out or swallow it in a big gulp?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Discreetly transfer it to my napkin when no one is looking


Philly cheese steak sandwich or Reuben sandwich


----------



## Lord Homicide

Philly... supposedly a "real" philly cheese steak is made with cheese whiz...

Bourbon or Tequila


----------



## The Halloween Lady

tequilla 

beach or pool


----------



## aquariumreef

Depends, beach if it's nice out, pool if it isn't nasty.

Home dinner or eat out?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Home, but it really depends...who's cooking?

Walk in the summer rain or stay in and read a book


----------



## Lord Homicide

walk

this or that?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That...definitely that....

Biscuits or French Loaf?


----------



## Hairazor

Biscuits, may I have gravy with that

Country line dance or hip hop?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Country

Low and slow, or high and fast ?


----------



## Goblin

Low and slow

spiders or scorpions


----------



## aquariumreef

Spiders, I love daddy long-legs. 

Hammock or sleeping bag?


----------



## Goblin

Sleeping bag

Rolls or biscuits


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Rolls, they seem less fattening on some weird plain of reasoning....yet still a starch and still bread...

Vodka Tonic or Alabama Slammer?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Vodka tonic

Rolls or Bentley


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bentley.....if you are going to rollllll....Roll Right!!!

Lazy Saturday morning in bed, or up at 7:00 and out all Day?


----------



## Goblin

Giant ants or giant spiders


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Giant ants

goose down or fiber fill?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Goose down is loverly!

Oceanside or mountainside


----------



## graveyardmaster

oceanside!!

lasagna or chicken tikka masaa


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lasagna

Domestic beer or malt liquor


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Errrr...uhmmm....Wine...wait...that wasn't a choice...okay..domestic

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## Hairazor

If I have to choose I'll take cake but I hope it is chocolate

Rafting or canoeing?


----------



## graveyardmaster

canoeing love it

white wine or red wine


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: White please...Chardonnay if you have it! 

Swimming or Biking?


----------



## Lord Homicide

(I'll take a merlot or cab)

I'll swim thanks. 

Get up early or sleep in?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Early bird catches the worm, and you know how delicious those are!

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Spooky1

summer (I like the long days)

weeding or mowing?


----------



## Hairazor

Weeding

Crochet or knit?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Crochet...however I can do neither...sniff...sniff

Afternoon or Evening?


----------



## Goblin

Evening

Toast or biscuit with breakfast


----------



## The Halloween Lady

toast please

Guacamole or hummus


----------



## Goblin

Never had either

Cupcakes or brownies


----------



## Hairazor

Brownies

stay in your old house or move to a different one


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I guess move to a different one cause that is what we are planning to do....

Grilled burgers or Grilled Chicken for Memorial Day festivities?


----------



## Spooky1

I like both but if I have to choose one .... burger by a nose

I'll stick to the picinic theme ... potato salad or coleslaw?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slaw!

Dogs or brats


----------



## Goblin

Dogs

Popcorn or chips


----------



## Lord Homicide

Popcorn

Butter or margarine


----------



## TarotByTara

butter i guess.

swimming pool or ocean?


----------



## Hairazor

Pool

Outside by a camp fire or inside by the fire place?


----------



## Evil Andrew

This time of year, camp fire

Tent or under the stars ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

under the stars

bath or shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

shower


granola or oatmeal


----------



## graveyardmaster

oatmeal

pasta or rice


----------



## TarotByTara

neither are good for me, but pasta all the way.

zombie apocalypse or alien invasion?


----------



## graveyardmaster

zombie apocalypse

halloween h20 or halloween resurrection


----------



## TarotByTara

oi vey... ummm... wow... really? both disappointed me so much... i'll have to go with resurrection simply because i LOL'ed at some busta rhymes lines.

halloween 6 or halloween 6 p-cut?


----------



## graveyardmaster

halloween 6

hocus pocus or halloweentown


----------



## Hairazor

Oh I love Hocus Pocus

Little Shop of Horrors movie, the original 1960 version or 1986 version?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh I LOVE THAT MOVIE..and I am so sure the 1960 version is stellar but I love Rick Moranis in the 1996 remake...he is such a likeable soul.....
(by the way Hairazor..Hocus Pocus is one of my most favorite movies of ALL TIME!!!!)


----------



## Spooky1

Someone for got the next this or that

Sticking with the movie theme:

Alien or Aliens?


----------



## Goblin

Aliens

Original Halloween or the remake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Original Halloween (sorry I get so excited I forget why I am on the dang thread in the first place...ya'll...)

Butterscotch or Peppermint?


----------



## Lord Homicide

butterscotch

freddy or jason


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Freddy...I like a man that doesn't hide behind a mask... (plus he has nice texture)

Pears or Oranges?


----------



## Lord Homicide

and... right on to the FOOD - oranges by far.

barren wasteland or tropical paradise


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Do you even have to ask? Barren Wasteland....of course!

36 hours with no sleep or walk up 1000 steps?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No sleep

Guns or sewing


----------



## SterchCinemas

Guns! (Im violent and Im proud!!)

Eyebrow piercing or nose piercing?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ouch, Ouch! I would have to go with eyebrow......ouch....

Kiss on the lips or on the cheek?


----------



## TarotByTara

ick... neither... but if i had to choose what i find appealing on someone else, i'll go with eyebrow.

fake nails or no nails at all?


----------



## TarotByTara

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Ouch, Ouch! I would have to go with eyebrow......ouch....
> 
> Kiss on the lips or on the cheek?


cheek. never know who has herpes. :googly:

fake nails or no nails at all?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No nails at all....

Pins or needles ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Pins....definitely pins....

slap or punch?


----------



## graveyardmaster

neither really!! so have to say slap!!

being hot or cold!!


----------



## Goblin

Cold

Sandwich or soup


----------



## Lord Homicide

soup

goblins or trolls


----------



## graveyardmaster

goblins

pancakes or waffles


----------



## Lord Homicide

waffles

waffle house or dennys


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Waffle House

green bell peppers or red bell peppers?


----------



## graveyardmaster

red bell peppers

chinese or indian food


----------



## SterchCinemas

chinese

Ice cream or cake (You can only pick one! lol)


----------



## Spooky1

Cake if it's chocolate (and I'll just pretend there's ice cream on it.

baby back ribs or rack of lamb?


----------



## Hairazor

Baby backs by a slim margin

Find a penny on the sidewalk, pick it up or leave it?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pick it up.

Pretzels or chips?


----------



## Goblin

Pretzels

Sundae or shake


----------



## Hairazor

Sundae

Target or Walmart?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Target, just cause I like their Halloween Stuff

Blueberries or strawberries


----------



## Goblin

Strawberries

Batman or Superman


----------



## Hairazor

Superman

Hang clothes on the line to dry or use a dryer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love the smell of sheets dried on a clothesline, but alas, we are not allowed to use one in our area, so "dryer"


rainy day or snowy day


----------



## graveyardmaster

snowy day!!

red sauce or brown sauce


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ooooooh that's tough one..... I like them both. But I f a have to choose, red sauce.

Pepsi or coke


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Pepsi, born in the Carolinas! (ha, ha North Carolina..birth place)

Breakfast food: Eggs or Pancakes?


----------



## Hairazor

Eggs

Hot dog or brat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Brat

Germany or Austria ?


----------



## Goblin

Germany?

Thor or Iron Man


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thor (like the pecs)

Climb a rockwall or Scuba dive


----------



## Goblin

Scuba dive

Ghost or Poltergeist


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Easy, Ghost...poltergeists are such show offs! (and noisy and they move everything all around)

Grape Jelly or Strawberry Jelly?


----------



## Spooky1

Strawberry with no doubt

Corn dog or hot dog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Corn dog

Fries or tots ?


----------



## Goblin

Fries

Cheddar fries or curly fries


----------



## Hairazor

Cheddar fries

Eat at a fast food or a fancy restaurant?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hairazor...that is so hard!!! Uhmmm...fast food if I get to eat it at home..

Doberman or Boxer?


----------



## graveyardmaster

boxer!!

cat or dog


----------



## Hairazor

Dog

Roses or daisies?


----------



## Goblin

Roses

Mowing grass or raking leaves


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Raking leaves because that means it is the Fall of the year....and Halloween will soon be here!

break dancing or Disco?


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, Disco

showing someone how to make a prop or having someone show you how to make one


----------



## graveyardmaster

showing someone how to make prop!!!

becks beer or stella artois


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhhmmm let's go with Beck's

Potatoes or Rice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

rice

big ears or big nose


----------



## graveyardmaster

big ears!! lol

own teeth or false teeth


----------



## Goblin

Own teeth

Dragons or dinosaurs


----------



## graveyardmaster

dragons

custard or rice pudding


----------



## Hairazor

Love a good custard!

Cow or bull?


----------



## Copchick

Cow, I get enough bull! 

Fishing or hunting?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Fishing....long story.........but fishing.....

don't hate me.....


----------



## Goblin

No this or that Pumpkin5?

Marineland or your aquarium?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't have an aquarium , so Marineland


shrimp or lobster


----------



## graveyardmaster

actually love both,but shrimps win it!!

beans or spaghetti


----------



## Hairazor

Oh spaghetti for sure

Fish with real worms or fake ones?


----------



## graveyardmaster

fish with real worms

meat pie or sausage roll


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sausage roll


chipped beef on toast or poached eggs on toast


----------



## graveyardmaster

poached eggs on toast

pork or beef


----------



## N. Fantom

Beef

Seether or Slipknot?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> No this or that Pumpkin5?
> 
> Marineland or your aquarium?


:jolDang it Goblin...you are suppose to REMIND me when I forget to post the correct game instead of just running my mouth like you know I like to do....)

Uh hum...Slipknot...just cause I LOVE the masks

Party all night or stay in and snuggle?


----------



## Goblin

Stay in and snuggle

Ghost or goblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well....I have to say Goblin...right?

Werewolf of Dracula


----------



## graveyardmaster

dracula

happy or sad


----------



## Hairazor

Oh happy of course!!

Make props to sell or to keep?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: KEEP! I love my work too much to let anyone else have it...they wouldn't appreciate it as much as I do.....Why am I so weird?

Green beans or Squash


----------



## graveyardmaster

squash

rain or snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rain - doesn't need to be shoveled


blackberries or blueberries


----------



## Spooky1

blackberries!

poison ivy or many mosquito bites


----------



## graveyardmaster

poison ivy

original halloween movie or the remake!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Original!

German chocolate or strawberry vanilla, cakes


----------



## Hairazor

German chocolate

Hard boiled or scrambled eggs?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scrambled

On a plate, or rolled up in a tortilla with some bacon ?


----------



## Goblin

On a plate

With cheese or without?


----------



## graveyardmaster

with cheese

fried egg or boiled egg


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Fried

Cotton Candy or Candy Apple


----------



## graveyardmaster

cotton candy (mmmm)

hot dog roll or burger roll


----------



## The Halloween Lady

burger roll

standard pencil or mechanical pencil


----------



## Hairazor

Standard, thanks, I always seem to break the point off a mechanical

Night person or morning person?


----------



## graveyardmaster

have to say night person,im grumpy in the morning!! 

blackberries or raspberries


----------



## Hairazor

That's a hard one but blackberries just edge out raspberries

Bottled water or tap water?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bottled,i never drink tap!!!

drink beer from the bottle or from a glass


----------



## Evil Andrew

According to Andrew's Book of Beer Snob Etiquette -

Good beer should _*ONLY*_ served in a glass. Crappy adjunct-filled national brands (Bud, Miller, PBR, etc) may be swilled from bottles or cans if you are partying in a Frat house or a trailer park ....

Big dog or little dog ?


----------



## Copchick

Big dog! 

Big mac or big bird?


----------



## graveyardmaster

big mac

whole milk or semi-skimmed


----------



## Spooky1

Semi-skimmed (can't drink the full strength stuff anymore)

Popeyes or KFC chicken?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Small town Spooky (EXTREMELY small, but only KFC in town now...but a Popeye's is moving in....Can I let you know...cause if it Louisana...I am sure I will love it...)

Beach or Desert?


----------



## Copchick

Beach!!

Candy Apples or Apple Pie?


----------



## Goblin

Apple Pie

Apple pie or Cherry Pie


----------



## Lord Homicide

Apple pie

Apple pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## Goblin

Apple pie

Apple pie or a ballpeen hammer to the head?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm thinking... 

Summer or winter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winter, mainly because I'm not a fan of hot weather


ham or turkey


----------



## Copchick

Turkey - deep fried please!

Bacon or tofu


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Bacon, duh!


Cat or dog?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dog

union suit or long johns


----------



## Moon Dog

Union suit

Classic or modern?


----------



## Copchick

Classic 

Hamburgers or hot dogs


----------



## graveyardmaster

hot dogs

salted peanuts or dry roasted peanuts


----------



## Moon Dog

Salted

Jazz or blues?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Blues

Football or basketball?


----------



## graveyardmaster

football

cheescake or trifle


----------



## RoxyBlue

cheesecake



chartreuse or fuschia


----------



## graveyardmaster

fuschia

twix or mars bar


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Twix.

Bed or bath


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: BED! But wait....I need to be clean before I get in the bed....BATH...but wait, what if I fall asleep in the shower??? Too hard for me...Bed I guess..

Night owl or Early Bird?


----------



## graveyardmaster

night owl 

vodka and red bull or vodka and coke


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmmm.........Vodka and coke ?










Chevy or Dan ?


----------



## Copchick

Chevy all the way!

Dan or John?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Dan...so funny..

Country or Pop?


----------



## graveyardmaster

well have to say pop,even though some country music is ok i suppose!!

cleaning or ironing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ironing, only because there is so much less of that to do than cleaning


Toyota or Honda


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Honda~~Being in the auto industry, you can drive them until the wheels fall off! (but Toyotas are good too)

Oysters or Shrimp?


----------



## Spooky1

That's a tough one, but if they're raw oyster then I go with them

fried Crawfish or fried shrimp?


----------



## Copchick

Decisions, decisions...either one is delicious! Fried Shrimp.

Desktop or notebook?


----------



## graveyardmaster

desktop

dracula or frankenstein


----------



## Hairazor

Well both are so manly, but Dracula by a fang

Horse polo or water polo?


----------



## graveyardmaster

water polo

tinned soup or homemade soup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Chef GYM...can't even believe you would ask that! HOMEMADE (unless you haven't mastered that particular skill yet....)and 'tinned' soup..you are funny Scottie! 

Go for a run or go for a bike ride?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why not both - a poker run and a ride.....










The Rocky Mountain Way (better) or the way we had ?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what you're talking about

Dogs or cobras for a pet?


----------



## graveyardmaster

dogs wooof!!

rump or sirloin steak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sirloin, I guess, if it is meat and it's on the grill...then it's good

Butter or margerine?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Butter.

Music or internet?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Plastic Ninja said:


> Butter.
> 
> Music or internet?


:jol: Good decision on the butter choice 

Internet because it has music too!!!

Kayaking or speed boat?


----------



## Copchick

Kayaking, have always wanted to try it.

Snow boarding or surfing?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I like water more then cold, so surfing.

Hiking or jogging?


----------



## Hairazor

Hiking

Wash dishes or wash clothes?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Clothes.

Sega or Nintendo?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hmmm tricky,i don"t play games huh!!! so il say sega!!

fresh orange juice or fresh apple juice


----------



## Hairazor

Orange by a squeeze

Bike or skateboard?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bike!!

bath or shower


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Shower. Get in, get out.


Smartphone or computer?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (Wow Ninja, you are throwing the death stars tonight with your degree of difficulty, huh?)
Okay, I am going to say computer  but I love my smart phone....I think it is smarter than me....

Bacon or Pancetta?


----------



## Hairazor

Bacon!

Flower garden or vegie garden?


----------



## Goblin

Can't eat flowers

Originals or remakes


----------



## Copchick

Originals all the way!

Waffles or pancakes?


----------



## Hairazor

waffles

reading a book or listening to it on an audio device?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reading, absolutely


sinus infection or ear ache


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Neither, thanks....okay...if I have to pick..sinus infection (why are you being mean?)

Bowling or Go-Carts?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Go-carts.

Duck tape or ice-cream?


----------



## Goblin

Ice cream

Cake or your throat cut


----------



## Copchick

Cake of course Gobby!

Mountains or beach


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Beach, Beach, Beach....

Soup & Sandwich or Soup & Salad? (and you have to say what kind)


----------



## Hairazor

Grilled cheese and tomato soup

tent or cabin when camping?


----------



## Copchick

Cabin

Wicked witch or good witch?


----------



## Goblin

I prefer a good wicked witch myself!

A powdered doughnut or eaten by a shark


----------



## Lord Homicide

Mean goblin 
Donut

Lifetime of solitary confinement or imminent death penalty?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Shoot me. 

Sleeping or eating?


----------



## Hairazor

Two all time favorites of most everyone. I'll eat first, sleep later thanks.

Football or soccer?


----------



## graveyardmaster

football 

butter or margarine


----------



## Copchick

Butter, with lobster on the side please. 

Crab legs or oysters?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Alaskan King!!

Work on a crab boat , or a leper boat ?


----------



## Goblin

Crab boat

Swiss steak or drowned


----------



## Hairazor

Hard decision but after careful consideration I think I will go with swiss steak drowned in mushroom gravy

Curly hair or straight?


----------



## graveyardmaster

straight

milk chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## Evil Andrew

Milk

Butterfinger or Reese's ?


----------



## Copchick

Reese's are my favorite candy! 

Thongs (for your feet, not your butt) or sandals


----------



## Hairazor

Sandals

Hippo or rhino?


----------



## Zurgh

Hippos, they are deadlier



Cold soup or a hot salad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've had deliberately warm salad that was pretty good, so hot salad might not be bad


asparagus or zucchini


----------



## Hairazor

Love asparagus (or as my kids say, spare guts)

Softball or baseball?


----------



## Spooky1

baseball, go Orioles!

bowling or golf?


----------



## Copchick

I've done neither, but I'd like to learn golf


Hiking or Biking?


(BTW Spooky1, your Orioles kicked our Pirates' butts, but I'm sure you knew that!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hiking

Behind home plate, or box seats in club level ?


----------



## Goblin

Behind home plate

Pork chops or play chess with the devil?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well I like pork chops and I like chess but I fear Lucifer would win and I kind of like the thought of me sprouting wings at the heavenly moment...and I don't think my chess game is that advanced. (thanks Gobbie for making me feel inadequate.......)
So friggin Pork Chops........


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Well I like pork chops and I like chess but I fear Lucifer would win and I knd of like the thought of me sprouting wings at the heavenly moment...and I don't think my chess game is that advanced. (thanks Gobbie for making me feel inadquate.......)
> So friggin Pork Chops........[/QUOTE
> 
> since pumpkin5 never said this or that,see told you,you are dreaming!!
> 
> mashed potatoes or baked potatoes


----------



## Goblin

Baked potatoes

Ham sanwich or swept away by a tidal wave?


----------



## Zurgh

A tidal wave & off to adventure!


A day at the beach with a shotgun or a day at the beach an ax...


----------



## Copchick

I love a shotgun. Mr. Remmington is my closest friend.


A day at the beach naked or a day at the swimming pool wearing a fur coat.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Let's be naked...the sun is such a good source of Vitamin D.....no scurvey here folks!

Riding in a bus cross country or hitching a ride?


----------



## Hairazor

Bus, my Momma told me never to hitch

Whitewater rafting or zip line through the jungle?


----------



## Goblin

The Jungle

Visit the neighbors or eaten by a lion?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ???? The neighbors....of course...

Hot Air Balloon Ride or Glider?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hot air balloon. The best part is the landing!

First chair flute in band or male cheerleader?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a good friend who is a first chair flute, so I'll go with that


chocolate brownie or Tollhouse chocolate chip cookie


----------



## graveyardmaster

chocolate brownie

original baileys or mint baileys


----------



## Evil Andrew

Original in coffee : )

Mr Incredible or Syndrome ?


----------



## Goblin

Mr. Incredible

Popcorn or a hand gernade in your shorts?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Call me crazy, but I am going to go with the Popcorn.....

Talk to a good friend on the phone or Text a good friend?


----------



## graveyardmaster

talk to a good friend (most definately)

indian food or chinese food


----------



## Hairazor

Chinese by a hair

Spring or Fall?


----------



## graveyardmaster

fall!!

carrots or peas


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carrots, since they are the lesser of two evils:jol:


rat or mouse


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Rat (it has more meat on it  )

Buffy or Faith?


----------



## graveyardmaster

(you beat me to it!!!)


mouse!!

apples or oranges


----------



## Hairazor

Oranges

Horror film or comedy?


----------



## Copchick

Depends on my mood, but I'll say horror.

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't mind waving at a Ford, as I drive past in my Dodge Ram : )

Regular cab or quad cab ?


----------



## Goblin

Regular cab

Eat a steak or stake a vampire?


----------



## Copchick

Hmmm...eat a steak. Porterhouse please.

David Lee Roth or Sammy Hagar?


----------



## Spooky1

I'd go with the original, David.

Laptop or tablet


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tablet

Pen or pencil ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Pen

Chips or Pretzels?


----------



## Hairazor

Chips

Butter or butter substitute?


----------



## Evil Andrew

S'mo fo buttah layin me to tha bone, jackin me up.....










Jive or jive translation ?


----------



## Spooky1

Jive or How about the Hand Jive 






MTV or VH1


----------



## Goblin

MtV

Tomato Soup or eaten by squirrels?


----------



## Hairazor

How about I share the tomato soup with the squirrels?

pine tree or oak tree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oak


gas lamp or oil lamp


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gas lamp

Asphyxiated by poison gas, or boiled in oil ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll take the poison thanks....
St. Patrick's Day or April Fool's Day?


----------



## Juuno

Oh, damn....the gas for sure... :zombie:

Attacked by a giant flesh-eating ant, or smothered under a huge pile of barely decayed bodies?


----------



## Juuno

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I'll take the poison thanks....
> St. Patrick's Day or April Fool's Day?


Hahahaa! Oh, the timing! St Patty's Day, for the green beer! :jol:


----------



## Goblin

No this or that Juno?

Tap dance or square dance


----------



## Copchick

Square dance. I won't be alone when I make a fool out of myself.

Ballroom dancing or Break dancing?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Let's go with ballroom, any excuse to wear a full length gown! (ha ha)

Hear a strange sound and hide or Hear a strange sound and investigate??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm always the investigative type, although studies have shown that fish who hide tend to live over twice as long as fish who swim toward something they find curious...

Backpacking or a spa weekend?


----------



## Goblin

Backpacking

Eat cheese or fight off zombies


----------



## graveyardmaster

fight off zombies LOL!!

PRAWNS OR SHRIMPS


----------



## Goblin

Prawns

Walnuts or almonds


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmm like m both, but - Combining the last two, prawns with brown sugar walnuts on a bed if fried rice : )

Bonked with a mace, or chopped by a battle axe ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well....bonking is always a good time......so I guess that is what I will choose....

Drive a fast convertible REALLY, REALLY fast down a deserted street or
go grocery shopping with your Nana?


----------



## aquariumreef

Grocery shopping, I like to stay alive.

Do this or do that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm already doing this, so maybe do that just for variety


Be a cast member in a Mel Brooks movie or a Tim Burton movie?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, make it hard but Tim Burton just edging out Mel

black light or glow in the dark FX?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Black light, it's brighter!

Summer wheat ale or an apricot IPA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Apricot IPA

Camp out in a hot desert, or in snowy mountains ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh easy, snowy mountain camping! (you can always get warmer it is hard to get colder)

Poke yourself in the eye or Sprain your ankle?


----------



## Hairazor

Ankle if I must!

Run barefoot across a scorching hot parking lot or across one filled with broken glass?


----------



## graveyardmaster

run barefoot across a scorching hot park!

watch a movie at home or go to the cinema


----------



## Goblin

Movie at home

Dance a jig or jitterbug


----------



## graveyardmaster

dance a jig

tent or caravan


----------



## Evil Andrew

(Translation caravan = small travel trailer)

Tent

Road trip or fly ?


----------



## Copchick

Road trip!

Hot air balloon or hang glider?


----------



## Hairazor

I've always wanted to do hot air ballooning

Plant vegies or flowers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I plant them, then they become veggies later......










Water or fertilize ?


----------



## Goblin

Water

Eat potato chips or shot in the foot?


----------



## graveyardmaster

eat potatoe chips

toothache or headache


----------



## Evil Andrew

Headache

Lose a foot or a hand in an industrial accident ?


----------



## Copchick

Foot I suppose. I rather walk funny than not pick up my cat, pet my dog or shoot my gun.

Big band music or classical?


----------



## Hairazor

Both please. I enjoy almost any type of music, maybe big band a bit more than classical

Eggs over easy or hard?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Easy

With biscuits or toast ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: toast please

with bacon or sausage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bacon


Supernatural or Fringe


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wear a fringe vest










Or join a fringe group ?


----------



## Goblin

Fringe vest

Blow your nose or shove a toe up it?


----------



## Hairazor

You make it so hard to choose but if it is my own toe I'll go with blow it

email or snail mail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Email by default, but there's nothing cooler than getting a real letter by snail mail, especially since it's so rare now.


Valentine's Day or St Patrick's Day


----------



## graveyardmaster

ohh roxy,valentines day for sure,love spoiling that special person with chocolates and flowers!!!

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolark is better for me but I like MILK....

Cashews or Almonds?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Cashews!!!!

Red wine or white wine


----------



## Hairazor

Red please

Diving off a high dive at the pool or the dock at the lake


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dock at the lake.. I cracked my head (not literally) on the water off a high dive when I was younger and haven't been on one since! Plus I love lake water.

Old English or Thunder Bird Wine


----------



## Copchick

Oh my gosh...that's bringing up a blast from an underage past! Sigh, I'd have to go with the Thunderbird. I just had a heebee jeebee shudder, thanks Lord H!

Washington DC or Seattle Washington


----------



## Evil Andrew

(what's the word ? Thunderbird What's the price ? 50 twice)

Seattle 

Go for a sail on Puget Sound, or go see the Mariners ?


----------



## Goblin

Go for a sail

Eat a Snickers bar or eaten by soldier ants?


----------



## graveyardmaster

eat a snickers

bath or shower


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Shower, baths take too long!!! (plus you are soaking in all that dead skin......gross....now a hot tub is completely different)

Sun bathe or sit under the Umbrella?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bathe in the sun - skin cancer is a hoax.

Drag racing or NASCAR?


----------



## Copchick

Drag racing!

Harley's or Honda's (motorcycles)


----------



## Goblin

Honda I guess

Maple syrup on your pancakes or gravy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Maple (gravy is fer biscuits)

Pancakes or waffles ?


----------



## Hairazor

Waffels

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## Goblin

Pepsi

Bowl od soup or your head in a guillotene?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Head in the guillotine. 

Pizza Hut or Dominos


----------



## Zurgh

Starvation



Electric or Pneumatic jack hammer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pneumatic everything !

Bit by a walker and zombie out, or bit by a walker and shot on the head by your family before you can zombie out ?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe I would like to try the Zombie route for a bit, brains can't be all that bad if properly prepared can they?

Scissor hair cut or razor hair cut?


----------



## Goblin

Scissor

Visit the neighbors or shot in the head


----------



## Lord Homicide

Visit neighbors.

General Lee









OR

Prius


----------



## RoxyBlue

Prius:jol:



ingrown toenail or splinter in the hand


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Prius:jol:


(UGH! - gas being no issue... still prius?)

Splinters.

Catherine Bach or Farah Fawcett? (late 70s)


----------



## graveyardmaster

farah fawcett

swede or carrots


----------



## Hairazor

Carrots

2nd degree sunburn or sprained ankle?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sprained ankle

get a tooth pulled or filled


----------



## Hairazor

Filled

Babysit a baby or a two year old?


----------



## Zurgh

2 year old


boiled or fried?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Fried.

Air conditioning or windows open?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Windows open until it gets above 75 or so


headache or backache


----------



## Lord Homicide

Backache

Goo or slop


----------



## Goblin

Goo

Pizza or hit yourself in the head with a frying pan?


----------



## Hairazor

You don't make the choice easy but if I can have extra cheese on the pizza I will go with that

Curly, Joe or Moe?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Moe is hilarious.

Buy or receive flowers from: grocery store OR florist


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've had great success with the ones from the grocery store


strawberry shortcake or apple turnovers


----------



## Lord Homicide

Apple turnovers.

Get dirty or stay clean


----------



## graveyardmaster

stay clean!!

lucozade or red bull


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never heard of the first - is it a UK product ? The second is better mixed with vodka : )

Be a beggar or a thief ?


----------



## Goblin

Thief

Eat a 3 Musketeers bar or wrestle a grizzly bear?


----------



## Lord Homicide

eat the candy bar.

Punched in the face or body slammed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Body slammed - spreads the force over a larger area, and my theory is that it wouldn't hurt as much as a result


Shakespeare or Milton


----------



## highbury

Milton, because Shakespeare is for high schoolers.


Chutes & Ladders or Candyland?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Candyland...because it's delicious!:jol:

Nightmares or Insomnia?


----------



## graveyardmaster

nightmares!

night or day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Days

Meat or Veggies?


----------



## graveyardmaster

veggies

brown sauce or tomato sauce


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tomato. 

On pasta, tomato or Alfredo ?


----------



## Goblin

Pasta

Spagetti or a plane crash?


----------



## graveyardmaster

SPAGETTI

dog as a pet or cat as a pet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I LOVE both, but I am going to say dogs because I like to be needed and my cats just don't need me at all.

For travel, Airplane or Train?


----------



## graveyardmaster

train,because im scared of flying

ice skating or roller skating


----------



## Hairazor

Either is a case of me waiting to fall but I will say rollers

Going to work with sick or going to work with a hangover


----------



## Copchick

Sick, then people will stay away from me!

Banana or banana popcicle?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gross

Fried gator or fried oysters


----------



## graveyardmaster

fried oysters

cod or haddock


----------



## Goblin

Cod

Squaredance or dance with a zombie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

dance with a zombie! lol!

rock or pop music


----------



## Copchick

ROCK!

Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## PirateLady

manicure

Mountain retreat or beach house


----------



## graveyardmaster

beach house!

swim in the sea or indoor swimming pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sea, unless there are sharks or mutant sea cucumbers about


mimosa or bloody Mary


----------



## Evil Andrew

mimosa

chain gang working on the side of a highway in the hot sun, or solitary confinement ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhm, well outdoors, right?

Sky Dive or Swim with Sharks (in a cage, of course)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Swim with sharks.

Plant your face on a bug zapper or get nailed with a stun gun


----------



## Copchick

Ironically I've done this during training, NOT fun.

Pepper spray or dental surgery?


----------



## graveyardmaster

pepper spray!

working indoors or out


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Ironically I've done this during training, NOT fun.


(I didn't know bug zapping your face was part of police training. I learn something new everyday! )

work outdoors.

steam room or sauna


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sauna - like the dry heat

Swimming in a swimming pool or a lake?


----------



## graveyardmaster

a lake

salmon or shrimp


----------



## Moon Dog

Shrimp

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## graveyardmaster

night owl!

spiders or snakes


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snake is more filling

Yesterday or today ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

today!

gorey costumes or sexy costumes


----------



## Goblin

gory

Juggle oranges or bottles of nitro?


----------



## graveyardmaster

juggle oranges

staying up late or getting up early


----------



## Evil Andrew

Early

Cut the grass or clean the garage ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

cut the grass

steak or pizza


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pizza !

With beer or soft dinks ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Beer

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Hairazor

Oranges

Laptop or desktop computer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

iPad

Big or little ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

little!

fog or ice


----------



## Goblin

Fog is easier

Drive in snow or into a brick wall?


----------



## graveyardmaster

drive in snow!

card games or board games


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Too hard!!! Board game if it can be Cranium....

Get up early or Sleep in?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I would like to sleep in but lately I don't seem able to

roses or chocolates?


----------



## Copchick

Chocolates!

Silver or gold?


----------



## Evil Andrew

My son and I go gold panning all the time - lots of placer gold to find here ! Lots of silver here too, but gold is way easier .

Blackjack or slots ?


----------



## Goblin

Slots

See a ghost or a witch on her broom?


----------



## graveyardmaster

see a ghost

michael myers or freddy krueger


----------



## RoxyBlue

Freddy Krueger - he has a better sense of humor:googly:


Goldfish snack crackers or Cheez-Its


----------



## graveyardmaster

cheez-its

beer or hard liqour


----------



## Lord Homicide

beer nowadays

casual or exclusive dating?


----------



## graveyardmaster

casual dating

soup or salads


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: In the summer salads, in winter soups.......(a bit wishy washy, no?)

Kissing or Cuddling?


----------



## graveyardmaster

im greedy both! LOL!

beauty or the beast


----------



## Goblin

Beauty

Graham crackers or tap dance in a mine field?


----------



## graveyardmaster

graham crackers

coffee or cappuccino


----------



## TarotByTara

graveyardmaster said:


> coffee or cappuccino


ugh... neither... hate both... but i guess if it tastes like ice cream and is chilled, i'll go with coffee. 

saturdays or sundays?


----------



## graveyardmaster

saturdays!

light shower or thunderstorm


----------



## Hairazor

Right now I'll take a good crashing thunderstorm, we are starving for rain here.

Apple tree or grape vines


----------



## RoxyBlue

Apple tree for the shade


skateboard or roller skates


----------



## graveyardmaster

skateboard

spring or summer


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spring because summer is right after.

Spaceballs or Blazing Saddles


----------



## highbury

Blazing Saddles!

Really hot summer or really cold winter?


----------



## graveyardmaster

really cold winter

house party or street party


----------



## Goblin

House party

Ride a horse or kicked by a mule


----------



## graveyardmaster

ride a horse

voicemail or email


----------



## Copchick

Neither

Getting bitten by a snake or stung by a scorpion?


----------



## graveyardmaster

getting bitten by a snake!

happy scary people or angry scary people


----------



## Hairazor

Happy I think

Short hair or long?


----------



## graveyardmaster

long

superman or spiderman


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Superman....blue eyes....ahhhhhhhhh................

Ice Skating or Skiing?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ehh.. ski.

Leather or Vinyl?


----------



## Copchick

Leather of course! 

Black or red?


----------



## graveyardmaster

leather

apple juice or apple cider


----------



## graveyardmaster

red

apple juice or apple cider


----------



## Evil Andrew

Woodchuck Hard Cider is sooooooo gooooood !!

Sun or shade ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

shade

zombie or vampire


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Zombie....definitely zombie.....

Caramel apples or Popcorn balls for TOT?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Screw the Tots, popcorn balls for us !

Strung up from a tree and whacked with a stick until something comes out (the piñata treatment) 

Or 

Little finger cut off with a PVC pipe cutter ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

little fingers cut off with a pvc pipe cutter

batman or robin


----------



## Copchick

Batman of course

The Penguin or The Joker


----------



## Goblin

The Joker

Brownies or set yourself on fire?


----------



## graveyardmaster

brownies

graveyards or haunted houses


----------



## Copchick

Graveyards

Roller Coaster or Merry-go-round?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Tough one GYM, I like them both....I am going with Graveyards....

Go to the Movie or Out to Dinner


----------



## highbury

Dinner, because I haven't seen a good movie in the theater in a long time...
(And CopChick, I'd go with roller coaster!)

Gluing your fingers together with Gorilla Glue or smacking them with a hammer?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Smack with a hammer

trial and error OR plan meticulously


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I wish I could say plan but usually it is trial and error 

clean the kitchen floor with mop or on hands and knees


----------



## graveyardmaster

hands and knees

ghosts or ghouls


----------



## RoxyBlue

ghosts


flannel or wool


----------



## graveyardmaster

flannel

cash or credit


----------



## Hairazor

Cash

Read a book or watch a movie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Movie


Pawn or sell ?


----------



## Copchick

Sell

Leather or lace?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: LEATHER all the way.....

Pumpkins or Potatoes?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Taters 

Cuffed or rope tied


----------



## Hairazor

Rope

Black eye or bloody nose?


----------



## Copchick

Black eye

splinter in your finger or in your toe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nose 

Give a speech, or have to listen to one?


----------



## Goblin

Listen to one

Throw the knives or be the target


----------



## Copchick

Throw! Volunteers for target? 

Rain or snow?


----------



## N. Fantom

Rain.

Sponge Bob or Patrick?


----------



## graveyardmaster

patrick

scary witch or sexy witch


----------



## Goblin

sexy witch

Haunt a house or a cemetery


----------



## graveyardmaster

cemetary

candy apple or carmel apple


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Caramel all the way!

Skeletons or Ghosts? (for decorations)


----------



## graveyardmaster

skeletons

monsters or munsters


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolefinitely Munsters...just because I like U's over O's...
(oh and Herman and Lily and Grandpa)

Get punched in the stomach or Get punched in the nose?


----------



## graveyardmaster

thats fighting talk pumpkin5 huh!! HHhhmmmm get punched in the nose!

rice or noodles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Noodles

Marinara or Alfredo sauce ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

alfredo sauce

sardines or tuna


----------



## Hairazor

Hard choice, I like them both

Ferris wheel or roller coaster?


----------



## scareme

Ferris wheel

weather too hot or too cold.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too cold

Too rainy or too dry ?


----------



## Goblin

Too rainy

Pretzels or popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Pretzels

News or talk show?


----------



## Goblin

News

Bacon or eaten by an alligator


----------



## graveyardmaster

bacon

m & m"s or skittles


----------



## Copchick

M & M's 

Apples or oranges


----------



## graveyardmaster

apples please!

cinnamon or nutmeg


----------



## Hairazor

cinnamon

bake a cake or a pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cake


scorpions or spiders


----------



## Copchick

Ewww, scorpions if I must pick. (Big heebee jeebee shudder)

Buttercream or whipped icing?


----------



## graveyardmaster

buttercream

poltergeist or casper


----------



## Hairazor

Casper

Hike or bike?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hike

boiled or roasted


----------



## Evil Andrew

Roasted (UK is the only place in the world that would boil a perfectly good piece of meat : )

2wd or 4wd ?


----------



## Copchick

4wd!

Porterhouse or Filet?


----------



## Spooky1

Fillet please!

Classic Horror (1960's or older) or modern Horror movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Classic, hands down


soup or salad


----------



## Hairazor

Classic edges modern

Pc or Mac?

**Well I got distracted and you beat me to it**

Salad

Pc or Mac?


----------



## Spooky1

PC, never have been a Mac fan

True Blood TV show or the Books


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll take the books...I like to read....go ahead...call me a geek....I dare you.....

Toffee Chips in cookies or Chocolate Chips in cookies?


----------



## Goblin

Chocolate chip

Pumpkin5 or a sack of potatoes?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sack of potatoes! omg kidding!! pumpkin5!!

pumpkin head or sleepy hollow


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sleepy Hollow

Sleep with the fishes or bite the dust ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bite the dust

whiskey or vodka


----------



## Goblin

Neither. Diabetic

Oatmeal cookies ior hit with a molatov cocktail?


----------



## graveyardmaster

oatmeal cookies

cinderella or pinocchio


----------



## Hairazor

Cinderella

shooting stars or starfish?


----------



## highbury

shooting stars

left hand or right hand?


----------



## graveyardmaster

right hand

french or indian food


----------



## Lord Homicide

wow... eh... Indian if I have to.

bitch or nag


----------



## Hairazor

Hard choice, I'll go with French

Big dog or little dog?

**Lord H beat me to it**

Nag, haha!

Big dog or little dog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

big dog


iced tea or lemonade


----------



## graveyardmaster

lemonade

red pudding or white pudding


----------



## Copchick

Oh god, neither, I just looked them up. But in the spirit of the game, I'll say white pudding.

Spiders or snakes?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Spiders I like 'em a lot!

Go horseback riding or Bicycle riding?


----------



## Hairazor

Horseback

Sail boat or motor boat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

sail boat


candle or lantern


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Candle

deciduous or evergreen


----------



## Goblin

Evergreen

Eat an apple or fight ninjas?


----------



## graveyardmaster

eat an apple

take that or westlife


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, but not familiar with either

The Hangover or Bridesmaids?


----------



## graveyardmaster

the hangover

wine or beer


----------



## Copchick

Beer

Boots or tennis shoes?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Boots.

18 or 21


----------



## Copchick

21, if it's only for a year though.

Watermelon or Honey Dew?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Watermelon (yes, it's the year... not a count or anything. Come on, I've got a little more class than that )

Stock cars or dragsters


----------



## Goblin

Dragsters

Apple pie or eaten by Tyrannosaurus Rex?


----------



## graveyardmaster

apple pie

lose an arm or lose a leg


----------



## Copchick

Arm

Getting poked in the eye or slapped in the face


----------



## graveyardmaster

slapped in the face!

jeans or trousers


----------



## Hairazor

jeans

bite into an apple and find a whole worm or a 1/2 worm?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bite into an apple and find a whole worm!

limes or lemons


----------



## Hairazor

lemons just squeezing out limes

grill or campfire, to cook on?


----------



## graveyardmaster

grill

thirsty or hungry


----------



## RoxyBlue

hungry


cap gun or slingshot


----------



## Evil Andrew

slingshot 

David or Goliath ?


----------



## Hairazor

David

Wallpaper or paneling?


----------



## graveyardmaster

wallpaper

rotting pumpkins or ghosts


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts

1 cannibal after you or a dozen?


----------



## graveyardmaster

i cannibal after you

onions or chives


----------



## Hairazor

Onions

Walking lawn mower or riding lawn mower?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: walking

Lamb or Beef


----------



## RoxyBlue

beef - not a fan of lamb, although Spooky1 is


long hair or short hair


----------



## Goblin

Short

Cheese danish or blueberry muffin


----------



## Copchick

Blueberry Muffin

Potato salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## Hairazor

Potato

Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gosh...tough one.....I guess I will go with Lord of the Rings (but I love both series.....)

Day at the beach or Day in the mountains?


----------



## Goblin

Beach

Eaten by an alligator or a shark


----------



## graveyardmaster

omg goblin nice one to waken up to huh....lets say shark

cremation or burial


----------



## Copchick

Cremation (Lol, actually put into a green and gold chrysanthemum firework and blasted all over the city. Awesome!)

Plane or Train?


----------



## Hairazor

Train, I love them

Pull over or button up shirt?


----------



## Spooky1

Depends of whether I'm at work or home - Button down for work.

Tuna Raw or cooked?


----------



## graveyardmaster

cooked

french fries and grated cheese or french fries and curry sauce


----------



## Copchick

I like my fries naked, but I'll saw with Monteray Jack cheese please

Hot sausage or sweet sausage?


----------



## Hairazor

Sweet, please

Car race or boat race?


----------



## N. Fantom

Boat race

Hoard of zombies or one serial killer?


----------



## Zurgh

Zombies, but both at the same time would be a better challenge...


Corded or cordless power tools?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Corded, I hate having to deal with batteries....I like to plug it in for power...

For your haunt which is most important?
Great Lighting or Great Music?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cordless

International Man of Mystery or Goldmember ?


----------



## Zurgh

Twin posts... International Man of great sound effects...


More power, indiscriminately used or less power, wisely used...


----------



## Goblin

More power

Oatmeal Creme Pir or drowned like a rat?


----------



## graveyardmaster

oatmeal creme pir

carrot cake or jamacian ginger cake


----------



## Copchick

Carrot Cake

Chocolate pudding or Chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Hairazor

Pudding

Comedy or tragedy?


----------



## graveyardmaster

tragedy

witches or warlocks


----------



## Goblin

Witches

A hat on your head or a bucket


----------



## Hairazor

I want the hat on the bucket, please

maple syrup or blueberry syrup?


----------



## Copchick

Maple, please

Steak or fish?


----------



## graveyardmaster

steak

fish pie or chicken and mushroom pie


----------



## Hairazor

Chicken and mushroom

Running out of gas in your car or your boat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Boat - I also have an electric motor, a radio, and tow insurance : )

Go trolling in the early morning, or drop anchor and drink beer and watch the sun go down ?


----------



## Copchick

Hmm, tough decision, why not both?

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Morning mostly...but occasionally I have been known to Hoot....

Sleep late or Get up Early?


----------



## Lord Homicide

GET UP EARLY!

eat or skip breakfast


----------



## graveyardmaster

eat breakfast,most important meal of the day...

brown bread or white bread


----------



## Hairazor

Wheat bread

Paddle boat or kayak?


----------



## graveyardmaster

paddle boat

shout or scream


----------



## Copchick

Shout

Red dress or black dress?


----------



## Goblin

On a woman----Red
On a man---Neither

Build a prop or buy one


----------



## graveyardmaster

buy one

boiled egg or scrambled egg


----------



## Copchick

Yum! Oops, wrong post. Um...scrambled.

Cd's or MP3 player?


----------



## graveyardmaster

cd"s

good or bad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good, of course


bird wings or bat wings


----------



## graveyardmaster

bat wings

fried rice or boiled rice


----------



## autumnghost

Fried rice

Books or movies?


----------



## graveyardmaster

movies

dinner or supper


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wait...dinner and supper are the same meal...at least in the south...
did you mean one of those to be lunch? Sorry...must be the Scottish/American translation gap...ha ha ha I am going to go with Dinner

Okay... for breakfast

Grits or Hashbrowns?


----------



## Spooky1

Hashbrowns

The Mentalist or NCIS


----------



## Hairazor

Mentalist

Drive the car or be the passenger?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wait...dinner and supper are the same meal...at least in the south...
> did you mean one of those to be lunch? Sorry...must be the Scottish/American translation gap...ha ha ha I am going to go with Dinner
> 
> Okay... for breakfast
> 
> Grits or Hashbrowns?


hey pumpkin5,here in scotland,dinner is evening meal,supper is a snack before bed....like cup of hot chocolate,with a chocolate biscuit..lol!!

drive the car

hamburgers or hot dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why not both - yum!

With fries or chips ? (translation for GYM - fries are your chips, chips are your crisps: )


----------



## Goblin

Fries

Give a speech or have rocks thrown at you?


----------



## graveyardmaster

give a speech

twizzlers or snickers


----------



## Copchick

Snickers

Charlie Brown or Linus?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Charlie

Snoopy or Woodstock ?


----------



## autumnghost

Snoopy

Food Network or TruTV?


----------



## graveyardmaster

food network

ghosts or goblins


----------



## Hairazor

Nothing like a good ghost

Credit card or debit card?


----------



## Goblin

Debit

Oatmeal or eggs?


----------



## graveyardmaster

eggs

peanut butter or chocolate bar


----------



## Hairazor

chocolate bar but you could rub a bit of peanut butter on it

tree house or hammock?


----------



## Copchick

How about a hammock in a treehouse? Oh wrong thread. Um...hammock

For the men...Ginger or Marianne?

For the ladies...The Professor or the Skipper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mary Ann

Try to get rescued or just be happy and stay there ?


----------



## Copchick

Depends on who's on the island with me, food and water source. Hey, I think there's a thread on that. 

Espresso or latte?


----------



## RoxyBlue

latte

violin or cello


----------



## Copchick

violin

paper or plastic?


----------



## MrGrimm

paper

Salt or pepper?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Salt

Sweet or sour ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sour

Pacino or De Niro?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow...tough one...De Niro

Rocks or Scissors


----------



## Hairazor

Scissors of course!

American's Got Talent or The Amazing Race?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Run with scissors or a pitchfork


----------



## graveyardmaster

pitchfork!

brown sauce or tomato sauce on your french fries (chips)


----------



## Hairazor

Ketchup please

Get caught in a tornado or a hurricane?


----------



## Copchick

I think I'll try the hurricane

Harley Davidson or Cadillac


----------



## Evil Andrew

HD

automobile hearse or horse-drawn hearse ?


----------



## Hairazor

Horse drawn and with a New Orleans style procession

Big fancy funeral home coffin or wooden one made by Monks?


----------



## MrGrimm

Monks

Shooting or stabbing?


----------



## Goblin

Stabbing

Corn muffins or electrocution?


----------



## MrGrimm

Gona have to go with electrocution on that one 

Hauntforum or Halloweenforum


----------



## RoxyBlue

HauntForum, hands down, although many of the good folks here are also over there



flan or rice pudding


----------



## MrGrimm

rice pudding! I think I'll make some tonight! Yes Hauntforum rules 

Cut or scab?


----------



## Copchick

scab

Regular or diet?


----------



## Hairazor

Regular

Step on a bug or a worm with your bare foot?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Worm

Find half a bug or half a worm in the apple you just bit into ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Worm they go down easy....

Win the lottery or Burn in hell?


----------



## Goblin

Win the lottery, I'll burn in hell later! 

Chicken sandwich or kiss a chicken on the lips


----------



## Hairazor

I am almost sure I'll take the sandwich

Throwing up or diarrhea?


----------



## Copchick

Oh wow HR, either is yuk!  Gotta go with the throwing up. 


Lose a hand or lose a foot?


----------



## Goblin

Hand

Ride a horse or kicked by one


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ride

Horse or Mule


----------



## MrGrimm

Mule

Worms or maggots?


----------



## Goblin

Worms

Chocolate milkshake or shot out of a cannon?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't like cramped dark spots so think I will go with the shake

Weed whack or weed killer spray


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Whack...it is better for the critters

Get shot by an arrow or a gun?


----------



## Copchick

Gun

Walk on stilts or use pogo stick?


----------



## MrGrimm

Stilts! Wooohoo those are fun!

Lobster or Lobotomy?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhmmm, as weird as it sounds, I am going to go with lobster here.

Beer in the bottle or Beer on Tap


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beer in a bottle for making beer bread, since I don't drink it


Fig Newtons or Pecan Sandies


----------



## Evil Andrew

Newtons

Jericho or Walking Dead ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Walking Dead by a mile... (Graphic novels are even better!)

Books or Comics


----------



## Copchick

Books

Cook at home ot take out/delivery?


----------



## Hairazor

Cook at home tastes better

Rain or snow?


----------



## Goblin

Snow

Hairazor or Pumpkin5?


----------



## MrGrimm

Both! Yeah I broke the rules, so go ban me in that other thread 

Goblin (no relation to TPAMP) or Hobgoblin?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Hairazor or Pumpkin5?


Really Goblin??? Not cool!
Signed
The Mean Gourd

Thanks for ducking out on that one Mr. Grimm (by the way, I would pick Hairazor...she is nicer....)
I am going with Hobgoblin...just on principal!

Green Tea or Vodka Tonic


----------



## Hairazor

("Thanks for ducking out on that one Mr. Grimm (by the way, I would pick Hairazor...she is nicer....)"

I also thank you MrGrimm and I would go with P5 because she is way way nicer)

Don't like either but would pick the tea if pressured

sliver or blister?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oww! Blister, I guess.


to-MAY-to or to-MAH-to


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about 'maters and taters ?

Frog or Toad ?


----------



## Goblin

Frog

Be in a zombie or vampire movie


----------



## MrGrimm

Zombie movie

Extreme cold or extreme heat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Extreme cold - I am SO not heat tolerant


shorts or capris


----------



## Hairazor

Shorts

bubble wrap or wadded up plastic bags for packing materials


----------



## Copchick

Wadded up plastic bags, but actually whatever's on hand

Change your own oil or go to mechanic/dealership to have it done for you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Grease Monkey

Fly By Night or Tom Sawyer ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Tom Sawyer

David Fincher or Ang Lee?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea who either of them are! Lee.......

Watermelon or fire ants in your pants?


----------



## Hairazor

I've had both and I much prefer the watermelon

Ice cream cone or ice cream soda?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ice cream soda


get an email or get a letter


----------



## Copchick

Either, pros and cons with both

Color inside or outside the lines?


----------



## Hairazor

Usually inside but occasionally like to foray out

Wear a mask or paint your face?


----------



## Goblin

Mask

Shot with a gun or shot out of a cannon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cannon

Peter Gunn or Pachelbel's Canon ?


----------



## Hairazor

Pachelbel

Big dog or little dog?


----------



## Goblin

Big dog

Tap dance or squaredance


----------



## Hairazor

Tap (you don't need a partner)

gloves or mittens


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's really cold, mittens for warmth



sushi or McDonald's


----------



## badgerbadger

Sushi, hands down. I haven't eaten anything at McD's except their fake-me-out-frappuccino in a loooooong time.

choose one: a vestigial tail that smells really bad, but no one can see it OR having duckfeet that do not allow you to wear shoes (they smell just fine).


----------



## Copchick

Eww, tough choice. Definately NOT the smelly tail. I guess it's the duck feet by default.

Mealworms baked into a sugar cookie or chocolate covered grasshoppers?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm going for the chocolate

Hopscotch or hackeysack?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Better a bottle that has either hops or scotch in it

Slider or change up ?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what you're talking about

Buried in a grave or mausoleum


----------



## graveyardmaster

buried in a grave

dining in or dining out


----------



## badgerbadger

Dining in, bonus if someone else cooks.

Balut (link for grossness: http://www.junch.com/balut-eggs/ ) or live baby octopus


----------



## N. Fantom

I have had baby octopus and it was terrible!!!!! I'm assuming Balut tastes better

Directing or Staring in a movie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay..........baby octopus......

I am going to clean my palatte and my mind of that chicken/egg/thing and go with chocolate layer cake or vanilla layer cake....


----------



## Hairazor

I am going to star in the movie and demand chocolate layer cake

Snow skiing or water skiing?


----------



## Goblin

Snow

Ride a horse or ride a camel


----------



## MrGrimm

Camel, cause camels are cool.

Caramel or butterscotch?


----------



## Copchick

Caramel

Crocodile or Wildebeest


----------



## graveyardmaster

crocadile

the halloween tree or hocus pocus


----------



## MrGrimm

The Halloween Tree

Freddy or Jason


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jason

Fred McMurray ,










Or Jason Giambi ?


----------



## Goblin

Fred McMurray

Darn socks or kill flies


----------



## graveyardmaster

kill flies

bath or shower


----------



## Copchick

Depends on the kind of day I had! I'll go with shower

Flats or pumps?


----------



## MrGrimm

Pumps, I love the way they make my calves look 

Black or red liquorice


----------



## Hairazor

Red

Read the book or see the movie


----------



## Goblin

Movie

Jasws or Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Evil Andrew

Deep blue

Matches or lighter ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Matches!

Compass or protractor


----------



## Goblin

Compass

Your own tank or your own submarine


----------



## Hairazor

Oh a tank could be fun

snake bite or spider bite


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've had both happen, so I'll go with snake bite


toeless or fingerless


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ya'll are just being mean......toeless

Brownie pie or Chocolate layer cake


----------



## Copchick

Hmmm...choices, choices. Brownie Pie!

Real houseplants or fake?


----------



## Hairazor

Real even though I have to try to remember to keep them alive

diamonds or dollars


----------



## RoxyBlue

dollars - I'm not a diamond kind of girl


baked or fried


----------



## Hairazor

Baked

File your nails or clip them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Baked










Wood or plastic ?


----------



## Copchick

Hey lucky me! A double post!

@ Hairazer - File them

@ Evil A - Depends what the wood or plastic is for, but let's go with wood.

Hot fudge sundae or milkshake?


----------



## MrGrimm

Milkshake, banana flavor please!

Apples or oranges


----------



## Goblin

Did Andrew say he prefers his fingernails baked? 

Oranges

Doughnut or shot with an arrow?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tough one Gob, but I am going with the doughnut....

clean toilets or mop floors?


----------



## graveyardmaster

mop floors

scream or shout


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shout - easier on the vocal cords



skateboard or roller skates


----------



## Spooky1

Roller skates (not as noisy)

Small Pox or Ebola


----------



## Hairazor

Small pox, better chance for a cure

shovel or spade


----------



## Copchick

Shovel

limes or lemons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

limes


rum or gin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gin Rummy !

Kamikaze or Cuervo ?


----------



## Goblin

Kamikaze

Chcolate pudding or pie in the face


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, you always come up with pondering choices. This time I'm going with the chocolate pudding.

Roller coaster or log ride


----------



## graveyardmaster

log ride

blue eyes or brown eyes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:blue...all the way..but green if blue is not available.....

Love or Hate?


----------



## Hairazor

They are opposite sides of emotion but I prefer Love

Clue or monopoly


----------



## Spooky1

Clue (it makes you think more)

True Blood books or the TV show


----------



## Goblin

Tv show

Burn your hand or your foot


----------



## MrGrimm

Foot

The Newsroom (2012) or Breaking Bad


----------



## Copchick

Breaking Bad

Catching and cleaning your own fish to eat or pick it up fully done for you at the store?


----------



## MommaMoose

Catching and cleaning - tastes better for some reason.

Set route or wander around?


----------



## Goblin

Set route

Original or remake?


----------



## MrGrimm

Original

Hardwood or carpet?


----------



## Hairazor

Hardwood

Go to the moon or find a dinosaur skeleton on your property?


----------



## Goblin

Go to the moon

See a dinosaur or a caveman


----------



## SterchCinemas

See a caveman

Baby rabbits or puppies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awwww

Puppies


paperback or hardcover


----------



## Hairazor

Give me a hardcover please

Shave or depilatory


----------



## MommaMoose

Shave

Whole milk or Skim


----------



## Goblin

Whole

rats or more rats


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh more rats please!!!

Spiders or snakes?


----------



## Hairazor

I am paranoid of spiders so I will choose snakes

rocker or recliner


----------



## RoxyBlue

rocker


plane trip or train trip


----------



## Goblin

Been on both. Say plane

Comet or a meteor shower


----------



## graveyardmaster

comet

lime or grapefruit


----------



## Hairazor

Grapefruit

go to a haunted house or a scary movie?


----------



## MommaMoose

Haunted House PLEASE!!!!!!

Mountain drive in the fall or ocean drive


----------



## graveyardmaster

ocean drive!

headache or toothache


----------



## Copchick

Headache

Car or truck?


----------



## Hairazor

Truck, all the better to haul with

Desk top or Laptop computer?


----------



## Goblin

Desk top

Be a zombie or a vampire


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Vampire. 

Be a ghost or witch?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Witch! Definitely!

Hugs or Kisses?


----------



## Copchick

Kisses, please!

A bunch of roses or one single rose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think they're a waste of money, so just one to save some coin


turtle or frog


----------



## Spooky1

Turtle 

CD or MP3


----------



## SterchCinemas

Mp3

Be a pop singer or in a rock band?


----------



## Copchick

Rock band

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## Evil Andrew

On me, short. 

Day game or night game ?


----------



## Hairazor

Day

Riding mower or push mower?


----------



## Goblin

Riding mower

Run into a nest of hornets or yellowjackets


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jackets










Haglund's Deformity or yellow jaundice ?


----------



## Goblin

Yellow Jaudice

Brake dance or break a leg


----------



## Evil Andrew

Leg

Break out or break in ?


----------



## Copchick

Break in

Text or call


----------



## Goblin

Call

Cut your hedge or cut your head off


----------



## Hairazor

Hedge, hedge, I'm pretty sure hedge

Go to the Zoo or the Circus?


----------



## graveyardmaster

go to the zoo

autumn or winter


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fall !

Walk like a duck or quack like a duck ?


----------



## Hairazor

Quack, quack, quack

Hang glide or cliff dive?


----------



## Goblin

Hang glide

Quick death or a long lingering one


----------



## SterchCinemas

Quick death

Love and loss, or never loved at all?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love loss....

Pickles or No Pickles?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes please

Soup or salad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Soup. Really depends on the soup, though.

Short term or long term?


----------



## Goblin

Long term

See a bat or get hit with one


----------



## graveyardmaster

see a bat

cold or flu


----------



## Copchick

Cold

Kit Kat or Reese's


----------



## graveyardmaster

kit kat

day or night


----------



## Copchick

depends, but I'll go with day

Broccoli or brussel sprouts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Broccoli

Albert R Broccoli or Francis Ford Coppola ?


----------



## Goblin

Coppola

Raise a flag or raise the dead


----------



## graveyardmaster

raise the dead

fried rice or boiled rice


----------



## Copchick

fried

Ride a horse or ride a motorcycle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ride a horse


go shopping or go sailing


----------



## graveyardmaster

go shopping!

ghosts or goblins


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ghosts

Pumpkins or squash?


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkins of course!

Steamy shower or hot bubble bath?


----------



## Hairazor

hot bubble bath

clip your nails or file your nails


----------



## Evil Andrew

Clip

Clip the dog's nails, or take him to the groomer?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No question...groomer....have you ever nicked the root and it started bleeding...and bleeding....and bleeding?????

Go to the movies and see.....a Horror film or a critically acclaimed Indie film?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Horror 

Would you like a popcorn , or a box of Junior Mints ?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I can't have both? OK then, popcorn

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Goblin

Star Trek

Star Trek or Lost in Space


----------



## graveyardmaster

lost in space

dr who or torchwood


----------



## Copchick

Hmm, gotta pass on both

Chef Gordon Ramsey or Paula Deen to cook for you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Paula - 

Rachel Ray , or Ray Charles ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I have Rachel show me tricks and tips while Ray plays softly in the background?

Go dancing or go golfing?


----------



## Goblin

Putt Putt golfing

Ride a horse or in a hearse


----------



## Copchick

Horse

Ride a bull or rope a steer?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ride a bull

Flip flops or sneakers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sneaks

NE or KS ?


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea what it is

Sky dive or scuba dive


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scuba

Closed Captioned for the geographically impaired : )

NE = Nebraska
KS = Kansas


----------



## Copchick

I've been to neither one but I'll pick Nebraska.

Porch swing or glider?


----------



## Hairazor

Swing

Homemade dog biscuits for your dog or store bought?


----------



## Goblin

I don't have a dog

Talking potatoes or dancing tomatoes?


----------



## Copchick

Dancing tomatoes

Dinner with your boss or root canal?


----------



## graveyardmaster

root canal

jeans or trousers


----------



## Hairazor

Jeans

Rainy day or snowy day?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snow !

Wrap it in plastic sheeting and find a place to dump it, or just leave it where it fell ?


----------



## Hairazor

If it's at my house, wrap and dump

buy a book or check it out of your local library


----------



## Copchick

Library is preferred (I love the library!)

Hunt deer or fowl?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. I don't hunt

Fly or swim


----------



## graveyardmaster

swim

brown sauce or red sauce


----------



## Hairazor

Depends on what it is on but probably brown

Sidewalk past your house or No sidewalk past your house


----------



## graveyardmaster

sidewalk past my house

singing in the rain or dancing in the rain


----------



## Goblin

Singing

Throw rocks or throw hand gernades


----------



## graveyardmaster

throw rocks

shoes or sandals


----------



## MrGrimm

Shoes

Zombie cats or zombie dogs?


----------



## graveyardmaster

zombie cats

dvd or blue-ray


----------



## SterchCinemas

blu ray

Guitar or bass?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bass

roast duck or roast chicken


----------



## SterchCinemas

roast chicken

roses or violets?


----------



## Hairazor

Tough choice but I will go with roses

Yard work or house work?


----------



## Copchick

Yard work!

Wash dishes or fold laundry?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a dishwasher so I'll go with that

See a movie at the theatre or rent it and watch at home?


----------



## Goblin

Rent it

Rattlesnakes or copperheads


----------



## graveyardmaster

rattlesnakes

sweet or savoury


----------



## Hairazor

Savory

Rain coat or umbrella?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Umbrella!

Rain or shine?


----------



## graveyardmaster

shine

sleet or snow


----------



## SterchCinemas

Snow

Driving or walking in snow


----------



## graveyardmaster

walking in the snow

travel by train or plane


----------



## SterchCinemas

Train

kayak or conoe


----------



## graveyardmaster

kayak

coke or diet coke


----------



## SterchCinemas

coke!

mac and cheese or mashed potatos


----------



## graveyardmaster

mac and cheese

turkey or chicken


----------



## SterchCinemas

chicken! ... im getting hungry.

colliflower or brocolli


----------



## graveyardmaster

brocolli

apple crumble or rhubarb crumble


----------



## SterchCinemas

apple!

cheesecake or ice cream cake?


----------



## Copchick

Cheesecake

Oreos or Chips Ahoy cookies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

oreos

singing or dancing


----------



## SterchCinemas

singing

be the audience or perform?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Perform

FBI or CIA ?


----------



## highbury

CIA

Midnight Blue or Dark Violet?


----------



## Hairazor

Midnight blue

Bicycle or skateboard


----------



## Goblin

Bicycle

Rabbits or squirrels in your shorts?


----------



## Copchick

Neither

Plane or train across the country


----------



## Hairazor

Train for sure

fleas or ticks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ticks, only because they're easier to catch


handwritten note or email


----------



## SterchCinemas

Handwritten

Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Hairazor

Puppies

Wile E. Coyote or Roadrunner?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Roadrunner

math class or science class?


----------



## Copchick

Science!

Iced coffee or milkshake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Strawberry milkshake please !

Play an instrument or sing ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sing

Tap dance or ballet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

To hit with a stick ? Ballet : )

Mime or juggler ? (stick at your discretion : )


----------



## Hairazor

Mime, no stick

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Goblin

Pepsi

This, that or the other thing?


----------



## SterchCinemas

This

Ps3 or xbox 360?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Kidnapped by aliens or eaten by zombies


----------



## Hairazor

Kidnapped?

break a mirror or walk under a ladder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walk under a ladder



learn to play an instrument or learn a new language


----------



## SterchCinemas

instrument

eat dog food or cat food?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Better to eat the cat : )


Out for dinner or grill some steaks tonight ?


----------



## Hairazor

Stoke up the grill and make enough for all of us

Joker or Penguin?


----------



## Copchick

Joker

Wonder Woman or Supergirl?


----------



## Goblin

Wonder Woman

Robin or Batgirl


----------



## graveyardmaster

robin

daleks or cybermen


----------



## Hairazor

Daleks

Campfire or fireplace?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Summer = campfire , winter = fireplace

Roast hot dogs on the campfire, or marshmallows ?


----------



## Copchick

Marshmallows

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pepsi

Mountain Dew or Mello Yello ?


----------



## Goblin

Mountain Dew

Dolly or Reba


----------



## Hairazor

Hard choice but Dolly

Get a facial or a massage?


----------



## Goblin

Massage

Giant ants or giant spiders


----------



## graveyardmaster

giant ants

read a book or read the newspaper


----------



## Copchick

Book

Lose a hand or lose a foot?


----------



## graveyardmaster

loose a hand

cut the grass or weed the flower beds


----------



## Hairazor

Weed

Paper or plastic at the store?


----------



## Copchick

plastic (yeah, yeah, I know. I do reuse the plastic bags though, courtesy of my cats and rabbit.)

Sneakers or boots?


----------



## Goblin

Sneakers

Headache or upset stomach


----------



## Copchick

Upset stomach

Handwritten "Thank You" note or send an email of thanks?


----------



## sparky

Handwritten thank you

Dance in front of a crowd or sing in front of a crowd?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Sing

Walk or drive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walk, unless I'm going across town


red or orange


----------



## Copchick

Orange

Barbecue chicken or pulled pork sammich?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pork

Puppies or kittens ?


----------



## Goblin

Kittens

Vincent Price or Boris Karloff


----------



## Copchick

Vincent Price!!! 

Horror or Scifi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

SciFi (don't tell anyone I said that:googly


breakfast out or dinner out


----------



## graveyardmaster

dinner out

caravan or camping


----------



## Evil Andrew

In Europe, a small travel trailer is called a caravan . 

Camping !

Hike in, or pack in on horseback ?


----------



## Hairazor

Hike

Bowling or darts?


----------



## Goblin

Darts

Book or movie


----------



## graveyardmaster

movie!

day or night


----------



## MrGrimm

Night

mall or online


----------



## RoxyBlue

online



checkers or chess


----------



## graveyardmaster

chess

tea or coffee


----------



## Evil Andrew

Coffee, black

Ape Hangers, or stock handlebars ?


----------



## Copchick

Gotta go with the stock

Limoncello or lemonade?


----------



## MrGrimm

Lemonade

Butter or bacon grease


----------



## RoxyBlue

Butter since it has more uses, but you can't beat the taste of an egg fried in bacon grease


sand in your eye or sliver in your finger


----------



## Hairazor

Sliver

Eat a spider or have a spider bite?


----------



## MrGrimm

oooh, that's a good one... I'll eat one.

Hockey or Baseball


----------



## graveyardmaster

baseball

vodka and lime or vodka and orange


----------



## Hairazor

How bout lime vodka with orange juice

live in town or country?


----------



## Copchick

I'd like a town in the country

Deciduous or evergreen trees?


----------



## Goblin

Evergreen

doughnuts or brownies


----------



## MrGrimm

Brownies

Brick or Twinkie


----------



## graveyardmaster

brick

rain or snow


----------



## MrGrimm

Rain

Coffee or cough drop


----------



## graveyardmaster

coffee

orange juice or fizzy juice


----------



## MrGrimm

OJ for the win

Elvis or Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

beatles

pop or rock


----------



## Goblin

rock and roll

Godzilla or Rodan


----------



## graveyardmaster

godzilla

shoe's or trainers


----------



## Evil Andrew

(The British English term "trainer" derives from "training shoe." There is evidence[2] that this usage of "trainer" originated as a genericized tradename for a make of training shoe made in 1968 by Gola)

Trainers

Bongos or Ukelele ?


----------



## Hairazor

Bongos

Witch or devil?


----------



## Copchick

Hmmm....depends on how you look at this. I know I can be a witch, but I sure can be a devil at times. 

Frankenstein or Dracula?


----------



## Goblin

Dracula

Talk to the dead or to your spouse?


----------



## graveyardmaster

talk to the dead

indian food or chinese food


----------



## debbie5

Indian

puberty or old age?


----------



## graveyardmaster

old age

real pumpkins or plastic pumpkins


----------



## Hairazor

Oh real ones, but of course fake ones are more practical

get your news from the paper or TV?


----------



## graveyardmaster

tv

early bird or night owl


----------



## Hairazor

Night owl

Blue bird or cardinal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The blue bird of happiness : )

Cardinal or Bishop ?


----------



## Goblin

Bishop

Hanging or guilletene


----------



## graveyardmaster

hanging

cute halloween decoration or scary decoration


----------



## Hairazor

Scary!!!

Cell phone or land line


----------



## graveyardmaster

cell phone

books or e-books


----------



## RoxyBlue

books


Friday or Saturday


----------



## graveyardmaster

saturday

sunday or monday


----------



## Hairazor

Sunday

Cake or pie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

pie

subway or mcdonalds


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm. Neither appeals, so Subway

Wyoming or Montana ?


----------



## Copchick

Either one, but I've been to Montana and I would definateley go back!

Horse or ATV?


----------



## Goblin

ATV

Raise flowers or raise the dead


----------



## MrGrimm

Raise the dead, If we could do that, maybe we'd stop killing each other

Ballet or Opera


----------



## Hairazor

Ballet just beats out opera

rice or noodles with your chinese food?


----------



## MrGrimm

Noodles!

Chinese or Japanese


----------



## graveyardmaster

chinese

alien or predator


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien


Jupiter or Saturn


----------



## MrGrimm

Uranus! Har har har!

But seriously, considering Saturn's sexy rings, defunct yet attractive automobile line up and classic campy sci-fi movie (saturn 3)... well Jupiter doesn't stand a chance

So Saturn!

Oak or Maple


----------



## Hairazor

Oak

Shower or tub?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shower

Alone or with a friend ?


----------



## Goblin

I like to shower alone

Swim with alligators or sharks while wearing your lucky ham!


----------



## graveyardmaster

swim with alligators

fried food or grilled food


----------



## MrGrimm

Grilled please

Feta or goat cheese


----------



## graveyardmaster

feta

fresh fish or frozen fish


----------



## Hairazor

fresh

catch the fish or buy it?


----------



## graveyardmaster

buy it

halloween day or halloween night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both good, but night has the edge

Indian food or Thai food


----------



## graveyardmaster

thai

bike or hike


----------



## MrGrimm

Hike

King or Queen


----------



## Copchick

I am the Queen in my world. 

CD's or MP3?


----------



## Evil Andrew

CD (but nothing sounds as good as vinyl)

Sugar cone or waffle cone ?


----------



## Hairazor

Sugar

Hornet's nest or skunk under your front porch?


----------



## Goblin

My porch is solid brick! Skunk

Skunk or hornets next in your closet?


----------



## MrGrimm

Skunk, and I will name him Peppy.

Nickels or dimes?


----------



## Hairazor

Dimes for sure, so small but worth more than a penny or nickel

Sheet tucked in at the foot of the bed or not?


----------



## graveyardmaster

not!

ghosts or zombies


----------



## Monk

ghosts

rum or whiskey?


----------



## Copchick

Wow, tough decision. Tonight could be a rum night.

Black or red?


----------



## Hairazor

Red

Ride horseback or in a horsedrawn buggy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too old - riding very far makes my knees hurt. I'll take the buggy.

Caddy or horse-drawn hearse ?


----------



## Hairazor

Horse drawn hearse for sure with a plain coffin made by the Monks by Dubuque, IA

Burial or cremation?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Burial, with a big ol' honkin tombstone 

Concrete vault, or no vault ?


----------



## Goblin

Concrete Vault

Become a zombie or a vampire?


----------



## MrGrimm

Vampire

Shaved werewolf or toothless vampire


----------



## Evil Andrew

In bed ? Hmmmmm. Vampire

Shave the werewolf, or pull the vampire's teeth ?


----------



## MrGrimm

In bed? Shave the werewolf!

Toilet paper or Mummy wrapping?


----------



## Hairazor

In the bathroom? Toilet paper. In the bedroom, mummy wrapping!


Do 50 chin ups or 50 push ups?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with the pushups because when I collapse from the exertion, I won't fall as far.


hamburger or hot dog


----------



## Evil Andrew

Both !

High Anxiety or Vertigo ?


----------



## Hairazor

movie wise I'll go with High Anxiety

Buried in the sand up to your neck or hanging upside from a tree with your hands tied?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Buried in the sand.

Going into work on the weekend or going to the dentist (sorry dentist haunters!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well, oddly enough I love my dentist! He makes my smile pretty and white and he only hurts me...when I ask him to...LOL..just kidding...he NEVER hurts me....
A Kiss or A Hug? (I'm all about the love)


----------



## Goblin

After your graduation speech you forgot to give a this or that!

Cookies and milk or cookies and vodka?


----------



## graveyardmaster

cookies and milk

lentil soup or vegetable soup


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin5 said:


> A Kiss or A Hug? (I'm all about the love)


I'm gonna go with P5's hug 
as a thanks for GYM's vegie soup

Live by a river or the ocean?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ocean

vampires or werewolves


----------



## Evil Andrew

(shaved or toothless - didn't we cover that ?)

Vampires

Spaceballs or Star Wars ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Star Wars


Danny Elfman or Randy Newman


----------



## graveyardmaster

danny elfman

katy perry or christina perri


----------



## Goblin

Katy Perry

Skydive or electrocution?


----------



## graveyardmaster

skydive

snoopy or garfield


----------



## Hairazor

Snoopy

Hang out in the Bat Cave or Bruce Waynes manor?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bruce waynes manor

alfred hitchcock or wes craven


----------



## Copchick

Hmm, decisions, decisions. Let's go old school with Hitchcock.

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## graveyardmaster

contacts

twilight or harry potter


----------



## Hairazor

Harry Potter

Make a gift to give or buy a gift to give?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nothing really shows the love like stealing a gift : )

Do the time quietly, or rat out your buddies for a reduced sentence ?


----------



## Hairazor

Quietly, they will SO owe you later

Jet ski or sail boat?


----------



## Copchick

Sail boat

Fishing freshwater or deep sea?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fresh, since I can go when I please , have the boat and the gear all ready. To go salt we need to go to my dad's place in FL, and take out the big boat : )

Ice fishing, or wait till spring ?


----------



## Hairazor

Spring

Rake leaves or mow/mulch them?


----------



## graveyardmaster

rake leaves

real or fake pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

I've used fake ones for years

Hand out candy or go to a party


----------



## graveyardmaster

hand out candy

frankenstein or mummy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein


electric stove or gas stove


----------



## Hairazor

Gas

Ice cream sandwich or sundae?


----------



## graveyardmaster

sundae

candles or flashing lights


----------



## Goblin

Candles

Real spiders or fake


----------



## graveyardmaster

fake

the mist or the fog


----------



## Hairazor

Mist

Hotel or motel?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hotel

starburst or skittles


----------



## Evil Andrew

Starburst 

Drive in rush-hour traffic , or just stay late at work ?


----------



## Hairazor

Stay late, hate traffic

Shovel snow or mow grass?


----------



## graveyardmaster

mow grass

candy apple or candy corn


----------



## Goblin

Candy corn

Store bought TOT bag or make your own


----------



## graveyardmaster

store bought TOT bags

decorating the inside of the house or the out side?


----------



## Hairazor

Outside

Plan a Halloween party or be the guest at one?


----------



## graveyardmaster

plan a halloween party

buried in ground or at sea


----------



## MrGrimm

Sea

Gummy bear or gummy worm


----------



## Copchick

Worms

Travel to Alaska or Vegas?


----------



## Goblin

Vegas

Stay in a hotel or the attic of a 3 story haunted house


----------



## graveyardmaster

the attic of a 3 story haunted house

devils or angels


----------



## Goblin

Angels

Cemetery of haunted house theme


----------



## graveyardmaster

cemetery

pizza or sub


----------



## Hairazor

tough one but pizza edges out sub

front porch swing or tree swing?


----------



## MrGrimm

Tree baby! Get me some speed!

Gertrude or Henryetta


----------



## Goblin

Gertrude?

Candy corn or mallocreme pumpkins


----------



## graveyardmaster

candy corn

black lights or strobe lights


----------



## Hairazor

Whoa, do I have to choose? Can't I have both?

Hedge around your yard or fence?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fence

deck or patio


----------



## Evil Andrew

Patio

Shovel snow, or use a snow blower ?


----------



## Hairazor

I shovel, if too deep I get someone else to use the snow blower

Addams Family or Munsters?


----------



## Goblin

Munsters

New or original Addams Family


----------



## graveyardmaster

original addams family

witches or werewolves


----------



## Copchick

Depends on what I need them to do, but I'll pick werewolves for now. 

Coffee or tea?


----------



## graveyardmaster

coffee

christopher lee or peter cushing


----------



## Goblin

Peter Cushing

Boris Karloff or Bela Lugosi


----------



## graveyardmaster

bela lugosi

peanut butter or honey


----------



## Hairazor

Honey

Flea market or mall


----------



## Goblin

Mall

Soup or sandwich


----------



## Hairazor

Sandwich

Labor Day or Memorial Day?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Labor Day - Dove season starts!

fried okra or pickled okra


----------



## Goblin

Neither. Don't like okra

Bats or tarantulas


----------



## Hairazor

Hate spiders so will go for the bat

Morticia Addams or Lilly Munster?


----------



## Goblin

Lily Munster

Velma or Daphne?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scooby !

Mystery Machine or Partridge Family Bus ?


----------



## Hairazor

Partridge Family Bus

Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune?


----------



## Goblin

Wheel of Fortune

Spend the night in a haunted house or haunted cemetery


----------



## graveyardmaster

haunted house

real pumpkins or plastic pumpkins


----------



## Hairazor

Real, please

Chocolate milk or plain milk?


----------



## graveyardmaster

chocolate milk!....love chocolate!

tomato soup or chicken soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chicken Soup

Milk chocolate from Germany or Hershey bar ?


----------



## Hairazor

German. I will probably get some tomorrow as I am having a German exchange student over for supper and they usually gift the host with German chocolate, yum

go to the opera or a rodeo


----------



## Evil Andrew

Depends on the opera

Stop on the way home, or have dinner delivered ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stop on the way home


cole slaw or potato salad


----------



## Hairazor

Potato salad

Make your Halloween costume or buy it?


----------



## Goblin

Buy it

Ghost or witch


----------



## Evil Andrew

I prefer to hang out with witches : )

Walk on the wild side, or take the high road ?


----------



## Copchick

The wild side, silly Evil A.

Deep fried turkey or roasted turkey?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly, I've never had the opportunity to try deep fried, but hear it is really good. I have heard a lot of folks set their garages and decks on fire when doing the frying.....oooops !

This winter, ski vacation or beach vacation ?


----------



## Hairazor

What the heck is a vacation? Beach!

Drive a pick up or a SUV?


----------



## Evil Andrew

PU

Go back in time, or forward ?


----------



## Hairazor

Back because you will eventually go forward anyway

Be on Survivor or The Amazing Race?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Amazing Race


corn on the cob or off the cob


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cob

Corn cob pipe, or meerschaum ?


----------



## Goblin

Pipe

Shoot yourself in the hand or the foot


----------



## Hairazor

Foot

Play a corpse in a movie or find a corpse in your backyard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Play one in a movie unless I could use the one in the backyard for fertilizer


parakeet or canary


----------



## Evil Andrew

Parakeet

Raven or African Grey ?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Raven

Cremation or burial?


----------



## Hairazor

Burial

Contacts or glasses?


----------



## Goblin

Glasses

Spiders or scorpions in your bed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scorps

Green Peace or green peas ?


----------



## Hairazor

Peace

Wear a mask or paint your face?


----------



## Goblin

Mask

Ghost or Poltergeist


----------



## Hairazor

Ghost

Travel around the world in a hot air balloon or on a sail boat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sail 

Piracy at sea, or larceny on land ?


----------



## Hairazor

Would I be the perpetrator or the victim? Perp - piracy, vic - larceny

Rappel down a steep cliff or climb the side of a building?


----------



## Goblin

Climb

Horror novel or horror movie


----------



## graveyardmaster

horror movie

the grim reaper or the boogy man


----------



## Evil Andrew

Reap

Light a candle, or curse the darkness ?


----------



## Copchick

Light the candle and set a mood in the darkness

Read a map before the road trip or use a GPS during?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Both, but open to unplanned detours.....

Cut off Hershel's leg, or shoot him in the head ?


----------



## Goblin

Cut off the leg

Bats or black cats


----------



## graveyardmaster

bats

ghosts or goblins


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts

Abbott or Costello


----------



## graveyardmaster

costello

halloween day or halloween night


----------



## Hairazor

Night, whoo hoo!!

Go trick or treating or hand out candy?


----------



## Goblin

Trick-or-treating

Laurel or Hardy


----------



## graveyardmaster

hardy

ghosts or goblins


----------



## Copchick

Ghosts

Bobbing for apples or bobbing for brains?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bobbing for apples

original toffee or treacle toffee


----------



## Goblin

Original

Butterfinger or Three Musketeers


----------



## Hairazor

Butterfinger

James Bond or Rocky Balboa?


----------



## Goblin

Rocky Balboa

Micheal Myers or Jason Vorhees


----------



## Evil Andrew

Michael

Laurie Strode










Or

Mrs. Pamela Voorhees ?


----------



## Copchick

Laurie for sure!

Lake or ocean?


----------



## Goblin

Ocean

Walking dead or Night of the living Dead?


----------



## Hairazor

Night of

Pet fish or hamster?


----------



## Goblin

I had both. Hamster's less trouble

Peter Cushing or Christopher Lee


----------



## Copchick

Ooo, that's a hard one to answer. I'll say Peter Cushing.

Oatmeal or bacon, eggs, and hash browns?


----------



## Hairazor

The bacon, eggs and hashs for sure

Christmas tree or Halloween tree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas tree - it smells better


candle or lantern


----------



## Hairazor

lantern

have your nose hairs pulled out one by one or have a fingernail pulled out


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween

Nose hairs ...

Funny/cute halloween decorations or scary/gross decorations?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about funny and scary, but not gross?


calculator or figure it out in your head


----------



## Hairazor

Figure it out

Get your news from the paper or the TV?


----------



## Goblin

Tv

Telephone or tell a neighbor?


----------



## Hairazor

Telephone

Watch boxing or wrestling?


----------



## Goblin

Wrestling

Box of cereal or box a gorilla


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cereal......better 2 scoops of raisins than 2 scoops of what the gorilla leaves behind

bland healthy cereal or sugary kids cereal ?


----------



## Hairazor

Kids of course, if I must

Tango or PasoDoble?


----------



## RoxyBlue

tango



Wheat Chex or Rice Chex


----------



## Goblin

Wheat

Be a werewolf or a vampire


----------



## Hairazor

Vampire

Put together puzzles or do crosswords?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Crosswords

Stop and smell the roses, or get out the weed whacker ?


----------



## Hairazor

Roses

Football or hockey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hockey


white meat or dark meat


----------



## Hairazor

Dark please

Disney World or Disneyland?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Land

Old Red Dawn or new Red Dawn ?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

Charlie Brown or Linus


----------



## Evil Andrew

(Old is a movie from 1984. New is a remake of that movie that is being released to theaters now. Remember, Google is your friend: )

Linus 

Pig Pen or Peppermint Patty ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pig Pen


drumstick or wing


----------



## Goblin

drumstick

Breast or thigh


----------



## Hairazor

thigh

peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can't make the sandwich without both.......

Grape jelly or strawberry ?


----------



## Hairazor

Strawberry

Buy a tomato or grow your own?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Buy - they don't grow so well here

Regular or decaf ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

regular


sausage or bacon


----------



## Goblin

Bacon

A Christmas Carol or White Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Both classics, both good, maybe one after the other?

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fall

Honey Nut Cheerios or plain ?


----------



## Goblin

Plain

Fruit Loops or Cheerios


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cheerios

Hit with a bat (baseball) or bit by a bat (vampire) ?


----------



## Hairazor

Hit, but gently please

Bonanza or Gunsmoke?


----------



## Goblin

Bonanza

Hoss or Little Joe


----------



## Evil Andrew

Actually, I'd prefer Brunette Saloon Girl (79 episodes, 1960-1969) over either of them.

Trigger or Dollar ?


----------



## Copchick

I can't decide, so I'll have to say both. Both are beautiful animals!

Lassie or Rin Tin Tin?


----------



## Hairazor

I am gonna say Rin Tin Tin only because less hair to groom as both are great dogs

Full moon or Full sunlight?


----------



## Goblin

Full Moon

Check or money order


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cash only, Mr G......

French Riviera or Buick Riviera ?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh lala, French

Cell phone or land line?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have both, but I'll give a slight edge to the cell phone for convenience when traveling.


peanuts or popcorn


----------



## Goblin

Popcorn

Popcorn or Carmel Corn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Carmel

Atticus Finch or Captain Ahab ?


----------



## Hairazor

Atticus

Shoot marbles or play mumblety-peg?


----------



## RoxyBlue

shoot marbles


hop scotch or jump rope


----------



## Hairazor

Hop scotch

Laptop or desktop computer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually find it more comfortable to use a desktop


tea or coffee


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Coffee please.

Apple chips or apple crisp?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hot apple crisp, out of the oven, with vanilla ice cream !

Appletini or hard apple cider ?


----------



## Goblin

Cider

Eat cheese or tapdance in a minefield?


----------



## Hairazor

Everything is better with cheese

Bitten by a snake or a vampire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll stay with a known quantity - bitten by a snake



roller coaster or merry-go-round


----------



## Goblin

Merry-go-round

Chocolate pudding or eaten by a shark


----------



## Evil Andrew

Death by chocolate pudding while shark fishing

Make excuses or seize the day ?


----------



## Hairazor

Carpe diem

Drive in fog or blowing snow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tough choice, but I think visibility is a bit better in blowing snow


daffodil or crocus


----------



## Goblin

daffodil

Poison Ivy or drink poison?


----------



## Hairazor

Ivy 

Visit by the Ghost of Christmas Past or Future?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Past

Egg nog or Christmas Ale ?


----------



## Copchick

Can I have both? Okay, I'll stick with egg nog as long as it's spiked.

Down blanket or wool blanket?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Down - wool is too itchy



big dog or little dog


----------



## Hairazor

I like both but right now I have a small one so I'll go with that

Frostie the Snoman or Rudolph the Raindeer?


----------



## Copchick

Rudolph

Alaskan cruise or island jumping in Hawaii?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alaskan cruise




football or baseball


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Eggnog or fruit punch


----------



## Hairazor

This time of year I'll take the eggnog

Shop at the mall or shop online


----------



## RoxyBlue

This time of year, shopping online wins hands down


open presents on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day


----------



## Copchick

Christmas Day!!!

Go out New Year's Eve or hang out snuggled in at home?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stay in by the fire - stay off the roads. It's amateur night -all the people who never drink are liquored up and out on the road.

Bottle of champagne, or some of my Winter Warmer Christmas Ale to ring in the new year ?


----------



## Copchick

It's New Year's! Gotta go with the champagne!

3 inches of rain or (yikes!) the equivalent in snow, 30 inches?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Let it snow !

Snowshoeing or snowmobiling ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've never been snowshoeing but think it would be fun so I'll pick that

Baked potato or french fries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

baked potato - with butter and sour cream


chicken or fish


----------



## Goblin

Chicken

Jump out of a plane with a parachute or an umbrella


----------



## Hairazor

Gonna pick the chute

Night in jail or night on an iceflow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Graybar Hotel ain't so bad

Parachute or cattle chute ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, cattle chute as long as I am on the outside

Mockingbird or parrot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The parrot if it's the one called "Einstein"

lizard or snake


----------



## Hairazor

Lizard

Walk across a railroad bridge or jump from it?


----------



## Goblin

Walk across it

Hit by a train or a bus?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would I get to miss work ? Bus !










Flinger's or Chotchkie's ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chotchkie's


gremlin or fairy


----------



## Goblin

Fairy

Toothache or hemroids?


----------



## Hairazor

One end or the other, huh? I'll go with toothache

Gomez Addams or Herman Munster?


----------



## Spooky1

Gomez (He has a cool train set)

Morticia Addams or or Lily Munster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely ladies both, but I'll give the edge to Morticia



sea cucumber or sea urchin


----------



## Goblin

cucumber

Strawberry or Banana


----------



## Hairazor

Banana

Robin or BatGirl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bat Girl. She looks better in tights than Robin


Superman or Space Ghost


----------



## Copchick

Gotta go with the man of steel



Wonder Woman or Cat Woman?


----------



## Goblin

Wonder Woman

The Avengers or The Justice league


----------



## Hairazor

Yikes, I closed my eyes and pointed, it came up with Justice League

Jade East or English Leather?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dont like cologne, but would go to Jade East Chinese Restaurant 

Frankincense or Myrrh ?


----------



## Hairazor

I make soap with a Frankincense/Myrrh scent but not sure what they smell like separately so will choose myrrh

Patchouli or amber scent?


----------



## Copchick

Patchouli

Frazier fir or Douglas fir?


----------



## Goblin

Frazer

Silent Night or O Holy Night


----------



## Hairazor

I will go with Oh Holy Night

Have $1000 in a Certificate of Deposit or in Savings Bonds?


----------



## Evil Andrew

CDs 

P-51 Mustang or F-4U Corsair ?


----------



## Hairazor

We aren't talking cars here are we? I'll go with the mustang for looks

Dvd or Blue-ray?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DVD


muffin or bagel


----------



## Spooky1

Depends on what type. 

I'll go with a Panera Cinnamon crunch bagel.

The Christmas movie addition:

White Christmas or Miracle on 34th Street?


----------



## Copchick

Tough one Spooky, but I'm going with White Christmas so I can sing along to the songs!






Still going with the Christmas edition, A Charlie Brown Christmas or The Grinch that Stole Christmas?


----------



## Hairazor

Charlie

Gandolf or Dumbledore?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Definitely Gandalf

Smaug or Puff ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, Puff

Labyrinth or Maze?


----------



## Goblin

Maze

Think things out or just stand and scream?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Let me think.........Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Sammy Davis or Frank Sinatra ?


----------



## Hairazor

Old Blue Eyes for singing, Sammy for acting

Pay with check or debit card?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Check


walnuts or macadamias


----------



## Spooky1

walnuts

Chocolate chip cookies or brownies


----------



## Copchick

Brownies!

Real or artificial tree?


----------



## Hairazor

Real

College football or pro?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pro

Nightclub or Pub ?


----------



## Copchick

Pub

Flowers or card?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Flowers are nice

Open gifts Christmas Eve, or morning ?


----------



## Hairazor

Morning

Big Christmas get together noonish or evening?


----------



## Goblin

Has to be noonish nowadays

Santa or flesh-eating zombies come down your chimney?


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll take the Zombies cuz there'll be a fire going and I ate all the cookies!

Cooked fish or Sushi???:xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Cooked

Casey's or 7-11?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sev - no Casey's here

Caribbean beach Christmas or Las Vegas Christmas ?


----------



## Hairazor

I could use some major relaxation about now so I'll go beach

Cadillac or Lincoln?


----------



## the bloody chef

Cadillac...CTS-V Coupe, please....in black...not that I've thought about it before! 

Waterbed or Memory Foam Mattress? :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Memory foam

Bubble lights or twinkle lights on your tree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

twinkle lights


real tree or fake tree


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fake, pre-lit, up-in-5-minutes-easy tree

Tinsel or no tinsel ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes to tinsel but usually outvoted

Green fake tree or aluminum with color wheel?


----------



## graveyardmaster

blue lights or white lights


----------



## Hairazor

White

Precilla Queen of the Desert or To Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar?


----------



## Goblin

Never seen either of them

Dark or white chocolate


----------



## Hairazor

Dark

North Pole or South Pole?


----------



## the bloody chef

South (there's penguins!)....

Icebergs or glaciers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Glacier - we have one nearby. http://www.stmarysglacier.com/

Things that come in big boxes or little boxes ?


----------



## Hairazor

Little

Armadillo or Porcupine for a pet?


----------



## Copchick

I'd go for the armadillo. I'd love to have an armored pet. :googly:

Crab or lobster?


----------



## Evil Andrew

King crab with butter

Beg or steal ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I wear a mask while I beg?

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pepsi

Fish or cut bait ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

fish


moonlight or starlight


----------



## Evil Andrew

Moonlight

Firelight or candlelight ?


----------



## Hairazor

Fire

Bert or Ernie?


----------



## Copchick

Bert, 'cause he's the taller one!

Ice cream or cake?


----------



## the bloody chef

Cake with ice cream, ice cream with cake....just good old fashioned ice cream cake!!! Who can decide!!!!  My brain hurts!!!! :googly:

Stuffed peppers or stuffed cabbage?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Peppers

Stuffed in a sack, or stuffed in a school locker ?
(either way, your lunch money is mine)


----------



## Hairazor

The locker might have more room

Watch Survivor or The Amazing Race?


----------



## the bloody chef

Survivor (but only when forced!) 

Top Chef or Chopped?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Kicked or stomped


----------



## the bloody chef

No, no and NO %$#^%$ WAY! OUCH!!! :googly:

Tango or waltz?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waltz


Bill Murray or Chevy Chase


----------



## Hairazor

Chevy

David Letterman or Jay Leno?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Letterman

Circle the wagons or skedaddle ?


----------



## Hairazor

Suck it up and circle the wagons

Winter or summer?


----------



## the bloody chef

Summer 

Budding leaves in spring or turning leaves in fall?


----------



## Hairazor

Budding

Curly, Larry or Moe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

(wouldn't that be this, that or the other : )

Curley

Buy or fly ?


----------



## Zurgh

Depends on the kite... but usually fly...



Long, dramatic speech or short witty remark?


----------



## Copchick

Remark

Leather or lace?


----------



## Hairazor

Leather

Coffee or tea?


----------



## RoxyBlue

coffee


Snickers or Milky Way


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snickers

Snicker to yourself , or LOL ?


----------



## Hairazor

LOL

Hike or bike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hike

Bike or Trike ?


----------



## Hairazor

Bike

Run or jog?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jog

Golf cart or Segue ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Definitelt the golf cart!

White balls or yellow balls?


----------



## Goblin

White

Duck or chicken


----------



## Hairazor

Chicken

softball or baseball?


----------



## the bloody chef

baseball....

Tennis or badminton? :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

badminton


chocolate or strawberry


----------



## Evil Andrew

Strawberry

HMS Bounty or USS Enterprise ?


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, tough decision. I've been on a carrier so I'll pick the HMS Bounty. A friend of mine was stationed on the Enterprise. 

Slingshot or blow dart gun?


----------



## Hairazor

Slingshot

Tuck your sheets in at the foot of the bed or not?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yuppers!

Feather pillows or foam?


----------



## Hairazor

Foam

Charlie Chaplin or Charlie Chan?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Most Honorable Detective

Roses or Lillies


----------



## Hairazor

If it's calla lillies I'll go with them

Circus or zoo?


----------



## Goblin

Zoo

French fries or baked potato


----------



## the bloody chef

Bakers....as long as they ain't nuked! Too soggy!

Leather sandals or flip-flops?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love flip flops but have to go with the better arch support of leather sandals


(slight variation) - Larry, Curly, or Moe


----------



## Goblin

Curly

Groucho, Harpo, or Chico


----------



## the bloody chef

Harpo

Chunkey Monkey or Cherry Garcia?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Garcia 

Mt Everest or South Pole ?


----------



## Hairazor

I think the sight from Mt Everest would be breathtaking, so I'll pick that

Beer or wine?


----------



## the bloody chef

That all depends on the time of day, the setting, what food is served, the mood, the company....too many variables to decide!!! My brain is gonna explode!!!!! I need a scotch!!!! :googly::xbones::googly:

warm furry slippers or big fuzzy socks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

big fuzzy socks


Valentine's Day or Mother's Day


----------



## Hairazor

Mother's Day

a tree with needles or with leaves?


----------



## Copchick

Leaves!

Spring or summer flowers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Summer

Wait 5 more months for it to get warm here, or start driving south ?


----------



## Hairazor

I would prefer to start the drive but will have to settle for the wait

Spearmint or juicyfruit gum?


----------



## Evil Andrew

JuicyFruit

Red Man or Copenhagen ?


----------



## Copchick

Yuck! Oops, wrong thread. Sure I'd go to Copenhagen.

Silver or gold?


----------



## Hairazor

Gold

Hang your clothes to dry or use a dryer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dryer unless the tag says not to


lacrosse or soccer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Can I say neither??? Okay....well if I get to bend it like Beckham, Soccer...

Noodles or Rice?


----------



## Hairazor

Hard choice, maybe rice 

Dracula or Nosferatu?


----------



## the bloody chef

Technically- they're both the same....Dracula is the original and Nosferatu (Count Orlok) is an adaptation of Bram Stoker's work....but since they're both into _blood_ and _I am who I am_....I'd have to go with the original Dracula :devil:

Count Chocula or Frankenberry?


----------



## Goblin

Count Chocula

Fruit Loops or Cheerios


----------



## Hairazor

Fruit loops

Do you prefer mowing grass or shoveling snow?


----------



## Goblin

With my heart? neither

Snakes or lizards in your bed


----------



## the bloody chef

lizards...but only if they're leapin'!

Silk pajamas or flannel nightshirt?


----------



## Hairazor

flannel

waterbed or feather bed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

waterbed


down or flannel


----------



## Goblin

flannel

beans or peas


----------



## the bloody chef

Frijoles, por favor!

Lump sum or 26 installments?


----------



## Goblin

Lump sum

Chips or cheese doodles


----------



## Hairazor

Going for the doodles because you mentioned cheese

Optimist or pessimist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

optimist - pessimists are such downers:jol:


granite or quartz countertops


----------



## Copchick

Tough choice, but I'll say granite

To write with, black ink or blue ink?


----------



## Hairazor

Black

Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jeopardy

Go drinking with Alex or Pat and Vanna ?


----------



## scareme

Alex, I bet there would be some great stories he could tell.

Give up for Lent, candy or booze?


----------



## Hairazor

Booze

Harp or pitchfork?


----------



## Evil Andrew

( I'd be willing to give up having ice in the booze : )

Harp !

Garage sale or Goodwill ?


----------



## scareme

Garage Sale, better prices

dolls or stuffed animals?


----------



## Hairazor

Animals

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hot

Buy or rent ?


----------



## Hairazor

Buy 

Flowers or chocolates?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chocolate 

Dinner or a movie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Dinner

Casual dining or fancy dining?


----------



## Goblin

Casual

walk or run


----------



## Zurgh

walk but I'd rather skip.


Listen to music with headphones or with speakers?


----------



## the bloody chef

I prefer speakers and LOUD, but must use headphones occasionally!

Hershey's Milk Chocolate or Nestle's?


----------



## Goblin

Hershey's

Juggle nitro or hornet's nests


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll take my chances with the nitro

Swim in a river that _may_ have crocodiles or piranha?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Piranha. They're actually very shy fish


cow or goat


----------



## Hairazor

Goat

Bottled water or straight from the tap?


----------



## graveyardmaster

bottled water

fried chips or oven chips


----------



## the bloody chef

Fried...with mayo to dip 'em in!!!

Deep Dish or Thin Crust Pizza?


----------



## Hairazor

Thin

Get the Flu shot or not


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not


iced tea or hot tea


----------



## Hairazor

I don't like either so I'll just have milk please

Sauna or hot tub?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a fan of either, but the hot tub is the lesser evil



May or July


----------



## Evil Andrew

July

Date someone older or younger ?


----------



## the bloody chef

In my younger days I would say older, but now that _I'm old_ that would make older women _really, really_ old! Kinda like _Granny_ vs. _Daisy Mae_....not much of a choice there!!!! :googly:

Ice cream - cone or cup?


----------



## Copchick

So you're saying you'd go for Granny? 


Cone

Carrot cake with or without raisins?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't believe I've ever had carrot cake with raisins but I think it would be good. I'll pick that.

Drive yourself to work or share the ride?


----------



## the bloody chef

Copchick said:


> So you're saying you'd go for Granny?
> 
> You Funny!!!!!
> 
> I would drive myself....
> 
> Feel like a nut or don't?


----------



## Goblin

Don't

Ride a mule or an ostrich?


----------



## Hairazor

Mule

Morning or night person?


----------



## Goblin

Night

Tapdance to france or Can Can to Kansas


----------



## the bloody chef

I'm all tapped out and no can-can do!!

Little Shop of Horrors dental patient - original (Jack Nicholson) or remake (Bill Murray)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

original with Jack


Fritos corn chips or Lays potato chips


----------



## Zurgh

Lays


Beef or chicken?


----------



## the bloody chef

Both! I'll have the chicken fried steak! 

gravy or butter on mashed 'taters?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll settle for butter

Rain or snow?


----------



## Goblin

Snow

Eat a steak or stake a vampire


----------



## the bloody chef

Steak, please....ribeye, rare w/mushrooms....

If you had a time machine- travel to past or future?


----------



## Zurgh

Past, to change the future...


Salt or pepper?


----------



## Goblin

Can't have salt so it has to be pepper

Eat a doughnut or jump out of plane without a parachute


----------



## the bloody chef

Hmmm....tough choice....lemme think....what to do, what to do.....I guess.....maybe.....I'll have the doughnut.....

Strawberry milk shake or root beer float?


----------



## Hairazor

Root beer float

Bowling or shooting pool?


----------



## Goblin

Both

Wrestle a shark or a gator


----------



## the bloody chef

I'd go with the shark...hockey players are easy compared to roided out college football players!

5 Card Stud or Texas Hold 'Em?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Five Card Stud....

A punch in the nose or a kick in the stomach?:googly:


----------



## graveyardmaster

NONE!!...

chicken soup or lentil soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken soup


New York or New Orleans


----------



## graveyardmaster

new york

white pudding or black pudding


----------



## Copchick

Lol, if you're talking vanilla and chocolate, I'll take chocolate! (I know that's not what it is)

Reese's or M&M's


----------



## RoxyBlue

M&Ms



moon or stars


----------



## Hairazor

Stars and hope at least one is shooting

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## the bloody chef

Glasses....and they need a good cleaning!

Iced tea or lemonade?


----------



## Goblin

Lemonade

Ants in the pants or forks in the shorts


----------



## Zurgh

Short forks



Pins or needles?


----------



## Hairazor

Pins

Big meal at lunchtime or suppertime?


----------



## Copchick

Suppertime

Shear a sheep or an alpaca?


----------



## Goblin

Sheep

Wind a clock or defuse a bomb?

If you pick the clock the whole forum will be blown to smithereenies!


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll wind the clock because it's the timer for the bomb and this will actually save the Forum because I'll also reset the timer!!!! _(cue heroic music as I wave to the adoring Forum for saving us all!)_

Milky Way or Three Musketeers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Milky Way


house by the ocean or cabin by the lake


----------



## the bloody chef

You know, I've never thought about it....but I'd have to say...cabin #7 at Smith's Cottages in Sabael, NY on Indian Lake in the Adirondacks......if I had to guess

Waterski or wakeboard?


----------



## Goblin

Waterski

Sunburn or burned with a flamethrower


----------



## Zurgh

Sunburn



Try a new recipe or stick with an old favorite?


----------



## Copchick

Try a new one. Always looking for something new.

Make a snow angel or "write" your name in the snow?


----------



## Hairazor

Ha, ha, I'll have to stick with the snow angel

Be part of a wedding party or be a guest at the wedding?


----------



## Goblin

Guest

Pet a tarantula or a cobra


----------



## the bloody chef

I have petted a tarantula and it didn't bite me so I'll stick with what works!

At the dentist- novacaine or gas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Novocaine - nitrous just makes me giggle


bicycle or scooter


----------



## Hairazor

Bicycle

Peanuts or popcorn?


----------



## the bloody chef

Can't stand either!!! But I do like Cracker Jacks, go figure!

Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Goblin

Kittens

flash dance or flash fire


----------



## Hairazor

Dance, man, dance

Rhino or Hippo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hippo if it's a baby one


Frankenweenie or Frankenhooker:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Frankenhooker

Bit by a mosquito or stung by a hornet


----------



## the bloody chef

Mosquito, please!

Stranded in a strange city with no money- _ OR_ -car broken down on a lonely road at night with no cell phone?


----------



## Hairazor

Strange city

Gun runner or drug runner?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Visit with the neighbors or fight zombies with a sharp stick


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll take the zombies! You don't know my neighbors!!!

One bottle of _really _good wine or a case of cheap wine?


----------



## scareme

good wine

hot wings or sub sandwiches


----------



## Copchick

Sandwiches

Chili dogs or dogs with kraut?


----------



## scareme

Dog with kraut










onions or extra onions?


----------



## Goblin

Don't eat onions

Wear a hat or a bucket on your head


----------



## the bloody chef

I have to wear the hat cuz' my foot is stuck in the bucket!

Clock radio or buzzer alarm?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Buzzer...

Meat or Veggies?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't I have them both in a nice stew?

Ice skating or sledding?


----------



## scareme

Sledding, softer on my butt

mittens or gloves


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> Don't eat onions.


My hubby once told me, "You can cook without onions." To which I responded, "Why would anyone want to cook without onions?"


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> My hubby once told me, "You can cook without onions." To which I responded, "Why would anyone want to cook without onions?"


Great story! Sell it to Reader's Digest! 

Tonsils removed or your appendex


----------



## Hairazor

Tonsils are long gone so I pick that!

Picnic or formal meal?


----------



## the bloody chef

Picnic! I'll bring the tater salad and fried chikken!!

Drag race or road race?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Drag Race

Drag Queen or Road Rage ?


----------



## Hairazor

Drag Queen

Priscilla, Queen of the Desert or Rocky Horror Show?


----------



## Evil Andrew

RHPS

Priscilla Presley or Rocky Balboa ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Can't see the difference! Neither one can act!

Pantyhose or stockings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pantyhose - they give a smoother line


Jack Skellington or OogieBoogie


----------



## Goblin

Jack Skellington

Micheal Myers or Jack the Ripper


----------



## the bloody chef

Jack...gotta go with the classic!

Crowded white sandy beach or private somewhat rocky beach?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The rocky beach would have tide pools with more interesting things to look at than people in Speedos, so I'll go with the rocky beach


For a pet, hedgehog or ferret


----------



## Hairazor

I'd love to have a hedgehog

read a book or listen to it?


----------



## the bloody chef

Just held a book up to my ear, but I didn't hear anything! Guess I'll have to read it!

Bruce Lee or Jackie Chan movies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jackie Chan

Christoper Lee or Charlie Chan movie ?


----------



## graveyardmaster

christopher lee

mild curry or hot curry


----------



## RoxyBlue

hot


north pole or south pole


----------



## Zurgh

The antarctic base is nicer...


Puppies or kittens?


----------



## the bloody chef

Puppies.....no!....kittens....no!.....puppies!...no!.....kittens! aw! screw it! gimme both!!!

Fish in a tank or birds in a cage?


----------



## Copchick

Fish (only 'cause they're quieter) But birds have personality.

Hike part of the Appalachian trail or climb Mt. Everest?


----------



## the bloody chef

Either would kill me now so I'll go for the view of Everest...the sherpas can carry me half way at least!

Drive a stock car at Daytona or a Formula 1 car at Indy?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. Bad heart

Ginger or MaryAnn


----------



## the bloody chef

If I can't have them both, I'll choose Mary Ann....

Coke or Pepsi, since we're on the classic questions!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pepsi


beef jerky or fruit rollups


----------



## scareme

not crazy about either, but jerky, if I have to choose

Are you a hoarder or a minimalist?


----------



## Evil Andrew

minimalist

revolution or insurrection ?


----------



## the bloody chef

insurrection!

dark humor or biting sarcasm?


----------



## Hairazor

I want to receive dark humor and give biting sarcasm, heehee!

Would you rather raise flowers or vegetables?


----------



## the bloody chef

Zucchini...so I can have both!

Eggplant parmagian or eggplant rollatini?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can't I stick with the veal parmigian ? 

Victim or perpetrator ?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I sure don't want to be the Vic so guess I'll have to be the Perp

Ride an Ostrich or ride a Zebra?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zebra

Western or English saddle ?


----------



## Hairazor

On a Zebra, Western!

Wear a mask or paint your face?


----------



## Goblin

Mask

Mask or a bag over your head


----------



## Evil Andrew

Proud to say no woman has ever felt the need put a bag over my head : )

Bottle or draft ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Draft, fer sure, fer sure!

Parachute or hang glide?


----------



## Hairazor

Hang Glide???

French dressing or Ranch dressing?


----------



## Goblin

Ranch

Cowboys or Indians


----------



## the bloody chef

I would take the home on the range, but I would have reservations!

A trip around the world or a trip to the moon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trip around the world



German shepherd dog or Doberman


----------



## Hairazor

Shepard

Explore the Titanic at it's resting place or go down into an "inactive" volcano?


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll go where it's warm...volcano please! 

Chocolate covered beetles or candy coated worms?


----------



## Goblin

There both so darn good..........beetles

Woodchuck Stew or Porcupine Hash


----------



## Copchick

Minus the quills, the stew please

Catfish or salmon?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Salmon for sure.
Not a fan of catfish at all.


Travel to space or the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## scareme

Not crazy about either, I could die either way. I'll pick space.

Tue. or Wed.?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wed. Lest get cackin !

Valentines or Presidents Day ?


----------



## Goblin

Valentine's

Chocolate or bacon


----------



## Copchick

I'll take 'em both together. Delicious!

Tacos or taco salad?


----------



## scareme

Chicken taco salad, it's what I always order.

Mexican or Chinese food?

(Cute story, we were going out to eat and asked my 10 year old niece if she liked Chinese. She said yes. As we were walking into the restaurant, she said, "I like the people, not the food." lol I guess we just assumed she knew we were talking about the food.)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why not go to the Chino Bandido in Phoenix and have both at the same time ?










Read the instructions or just wing it ?


----------



## Hairazor

First I wing it, then dig out the instructions!

Chess or Checkers?


----------



## scareme

Chess, I was the only girl in the chess club at school.

Staying up to late or getting up to early?


----------



## Goblin

Staying up late

Kirk or Spock?


----------



## scareme

Spock, he's hot!

Garfield or Marmaduke?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Garfield - he has attitude


Muskie Muskrat or Vincent Van Gopher


----------



## Evil Andrew

VVG

German Shepherd or Belgian Malinois ?


----------



## Copchick

Shepherd

Jack Daniels or Jameson?


----------



## Spooky1

Jameson's (It's named after me )

Beer or wine?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. Diaabetic

Eaten by Jaws or the Blob


----------



## Hairazor

The Blob, possibly not so much rending of flesh involved

Hit in the head by a baseball or a rock?


----------



## the bloody chef

All depends who's throwing them! If a choice between a rock thrown by Roger Clemons or a baseball thrown by Lady Ga Ga...I'll take the baseball!!!

Getting stuck in the mud or caught in a flood?


----------



## Copchick

Stuck in the mud, I've seen the destruction a flood and swift water can do. 

Baked potato or fries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

baked potato with butter and sour cream


onions or garlic


----------



## Evil Andrew

Onion

Courthouse or church wedding ?


----------



## Copchick

Tough one, church wedding I'd have to say.

Formal or informal wedding?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Suit, no tux.

Buy or Rent ?


----------



## scareme

Buy

Cash or Card?


----------



## Goblin

Cash

Itch or scratch


----------



## scareme

scratch

cards or dice?


----------



## Goblin

cards

Brownies or hit in the head with a ballpeen hammer


----------



## scareme

Har to say as if never been hit int the head with a ballpeen hammer, but I think I'll take brownies.

Buying a card for a friend or a co-worker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friend


hot toddy or hot chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Hot chocolate

Science-fiction or horror


----------



## Copchick

Horror 

Call by phone or text?


----------



## Hairazor

Phone

Football or soccer?


----------



## the bloody chef

Aren't they the same thing? 

Rock climbing or bugee jumping?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Bells on your toes or rockets on your shoes


----------



## Copchick

Rockets

Hairless cat or hairless rat?


----------



## the bloody chef

I'll take the rat and I'll name him Dirty Hairy!

Chili over rice or chili over nachos?


----------



## Hairazor

Nachos

The Devil or the deep blue sea?


----------



## Goblin

Deep blue sea

Thrown off the roller coaster or the ferris wheel


----------



## the bloody chef

Even being on a ferris wheel is embarrassing so I'll go for the coaster!

ToT'ing as a ballerina vampire or a gay zombie cowboy?


----------



## Goblin

Too old for TOTing

Ghost or witch?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ghost

The Departed or Goodfellas ?


----------



## Moon Dog

The Departed

Analog or digital?


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty much everything is digital anymore so I'll pick it

Pet pig or pet goat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thinking a goat might help get rid of some weeds....Pigs are way too destructive.

Archeologist or Forensic Anthropologist ?


----------



## Hairazor

Archeologist

Baked or fried chicken?


----------



## the bloody chef

Love fried but eat more baked

Froot Loops or Alpha Bits?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Loops

Get your Bingo card punched or your dance card filled ?


----------



## Copchick

Dance card filled

AC or fresh air?


----------



## Hairazor

Fresh air for sure! (But I gotta have the AC if high humidity!)

Paved drive or gravel?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Paved. MC doesn't like gravel...

Attached or detached garage ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attached, although it would be nice to have any type of garage, seeing as how we don't have one


chop saw or router


----------



## Evil Andrew

Router

Anglo Saxon or angled saxophone ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Ankle socks???

Electric or straight razor?


----------



## Goblin

Straight razor

Rocky or Bullwinkle


----------



## Copchick

Bullwinkle

Lily from the Munsters or Morticia from Adam's family


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lily

Uncle Fester or Lurch ?


----------



## Hairazor

So hard to choose between 2 such hunks, maybe Lurch

Ride an ostrich or a zebra?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably easier to stay on the zebra


Maggie Smith or Judi Dench


----------



## Goblin

Maggie Smith

Your best friend or Mr. Potato head


----------



## Evil Andrew

One and the same 

Hang out at home with friends or attend black tie event ?


----------



## scareme

I'd like to be a fly on the wall at a black tie event, until I got swatted. But if I had to get all dressed up, then I'll stay home with friends, or better yet family.

Party with friends or family?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Friends

Buffet or off the menu ?


----------



## Hairazor

Menu

Jump rope or pogo stick?


----------



## the bloody chef

P/\O/\G/\O

Bobsled or luge?


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhhhh, fast, ummmm, bobsled

Rooster or hen?


----------



## Goblin

Hen. You get eggs!

Play this game or catch your big toe in a mousetrap


----------



## scareme

Gamer!

pencil or pen


----------



## Copchick

Pen

Tattoos or freckles?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Love the freckles

TP someone's house, or flaming bag of dog crap on their porch ?


----------



## Hairazor

Dog poo, easier than TPing and I have a steady supply of poo to dispose of

Sofa or recliner?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Recliner

Lone wolf, or leader of the pack ?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hhhmmmm....I sure like to lead...
but then I do like to be alone...
Dang it......

Skeletons or Ghosts?


----------



## Goblin

Ghosts

Hot chocolate or wear a sack over your head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hot chocolate, unless I have to wear it


boxwood or azalea


----------



## Copchick

Azalea

Oreos or Chips Ahoy?


----------



## scareme

Oreos

Taco dip or shrimp dip


----------



## Hairazor

Shrimp dip

Bath or shower?


----------



## scareme

Bath-Ahhhh!

Fuzzy slippers or no slip socks


----------



## Copchick

Slippers

PJ's or nightgown?


----------



## Goblin

PJs

Burn toast or the house down


----------



## scareme

I love burnt toast, and burnt popcorn

A bird in the hand, or bird poop in the garden?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Garden

Garden Party or reminisce with your old friends ?


----------



## scareme

Can I remince with my old riends at a garden party?

Ricky or Ozzie Nelson?


----------



## Goblin

Ozzie

Munchkins or Winged Monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

I think the monkeys might be fun!

Visit Alaska or Hawaii?


----------



## scareme

Hawaii!

Live in Nova Scotia or Puerto Rico?


----------



## Goblin

Nova Scotia

Scotland or Ireland


----------



## Evil Andrew

Eire

Visa or MasterCard ?


----------



## Hairazor

Mastercard

Golf or tennis?


----------



## Copchick

Golf

Hamburger or Hotdog?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hamburger, especially if it's cooked on a charcoal grill



digital watch or analog watch


----------



## Evil Andrew

Analog

Watch the clock or leave early ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither.......I'm retired!

Captain Kirk or Mr. Spock?


----------



## Copchick

Kirk - he was hot back then. 

Paint your nails yourself or pay someone to do them?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh the luxury of someone else doing them!!!

Change your oil as often as suggested in your manual or "forged about it"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every 3000 - and your truk will last forever

Change you own or go the Jiffy Lube ?


----------



## Hairazor

Have a friend who owns a car place, I let him do it

Automatic or stick transmission?


----------



## Goblin

Automatic

Hunt zombies or vampires


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zombies

Machete or axe ?


----------



## Copchick

Decisions, decisions...um, machete.

Jason or Michael?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Michael

Donald Pleasance in Halloween , or looking very Evil in You Only Live Twice ?


----------



## Goblin

Halloween

Micheal Myers or Dr. Loomis


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mike

Paranormal Actvity or Blair Witch ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paranormal - less apt to get motion sickness while watching it


chocolate or vanilla


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate!!!

Carve a pumpkin or a turkey?


----------



## the bloody chef

How's about I carve a pumpkin and make it look like a turkey???

eat chocolate covered beetles or bacon wrapped worms?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww! Have to go with the beetles on this one.


Paint the walls or do the cutting in on the trim


----------



## Hairazor

Walls

Rain coat or umbrella?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Poncho

Buy or rent ?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on what it is

Fly or gnat


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shoofly 

Lose or find ?


----------



## Goblin

Find

Lost in Space or Star Trek


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trek

Stop or start ?


----------



## Goblin

Start

Scarecrow or The Tinman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tinman - less flammable


Wheat Chex or Cheerios


----------



## Hairazor

Chex

Stun gun or mace?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stun

Mace (spray) or mace (medieval spiked metal ball on a wooden shaft, used to bludgeon people) ?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean I have to give one up? I'll keep the spray

Avalanche or earthquake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Avs










High stick or check ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't either one result in a fight? 

Glass eye or false teeth?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Teeth

Stop/drop/roll or duck/cover ?


----------



## Goblin

Duck/cover

smashed in the face or the back of the head?


----------



## Hairazor

Back of the head thank you very much!!

Pea gravel or wood mulch for garden areas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

wood mulch


carnations or roses


----------



## Evil Andrew

Roses

Dinner or a movie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Dinner

Play pool or swim in a pool?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Swim, definitely swim.....

Dolphins or Sharks?


----------



## Hairazor

Dolphins

Turtles or fish


----------



## Goblin

Had both. Turtles are easier

Death by axe or guillitene


----------



## Zurgh

Ax the guillotine...


Play badminton or wrestling?


----------



## Copchick

Depends on my mood. 

Detail your car yourself or take it to have it done?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Detail? I'm lucky to wash my old truck once a year..... The motorcycle gets much more attention .....

Overlord or Underdog ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've always had a soft spot for Underdog

Stocking hat or hood on your jacket?


----------



## Goblin

Hood on jacket

Bag on head or head in a bag


----------



## Hairazor

On, Goblin, on!

Dog sled or cross country ski?


----------



## Copchick

Dog sled!

Fur or feathers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fur

Bingo or Lotto


----------



## GothicCandle

bingo

submarines or hover cars


----------



## Goblin

hover cars

Lemonade or rat poison


----------



## RoxyBlue

rat poison


seamed or seamless


----------



## Evil Andrew

Seamless 

Seedy or unseemly ?


----------



## Goblin

Seedy

Goofy or Merely Foolish


----------



## Hairazor

Goofy

plant flowers or vegetables?


----------



## RoxyBlue

flowers


wash or dry


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wash

Delivery or take-out ?


----------



## Hairazor

Take out

Can or bottle?


----------



## Goblin

Can

Snoopy or Garfield


----------



## graveyardmaster

garfield

tinkerbell or peter pan


----------



## Goblin

Peter Pan

Ichabod or The Headless Horseman


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The Headless Horseman

rice or noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

rice


thick fuzzy socks or slippers


----------



## Zurgh

slipper


Folk song or pop song?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

pop song

Sriracha or Frank's Hot Sauce


----------



## Goblin

Frank's Hot sauce

Easter Bunny or Santa Claus


----------



## Copchick

Santa!!!

Down blanket or electric blanket?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Electric

acoustic or electric ?


----------



## Goblin

electric

Pumpkin5 or Pumpkin pie?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh no contest, Pumpkin 5!!!

Bat or rat?


----------



## Goblin

Bat

Hairazor or a bag of chips?


----------



## Evil Andrew

What kind of chips ? : )

Fritos or Lays ?


----------



## Hairazor

Evil Andrew said:


> What kind of chips ? : )


*That would have been my question too!*

Lays

Bubble wrap or packing peanuts?


----------



## Goblin

Peanuts

Evil Andrew or a Reece's Peanut Butter Egg


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew, of course



Friday or Saturday


----------



## Copchick

Saturday

Velvet or velour?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Velvet 

Velveeta or Velvet Revolver ?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Velveeta (sorry, too much band drama going on to enjoy VR)

Submarines or Dirigibles?


----------



## Goblin

Dirigibles

Zombie with a bag of chips or a zombie with fruit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

fruity zombie



chocolate lab or yellow lab


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeller

Golden Retriever or Flatcoat Retriever ?


----------



## Goblin

Golden

A ghost in the bedroom or the kitchen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bedroom

California Dreamin or Time of the Season ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, two goodies, I'll pick Time

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Goblin

Plastic

Marshmallow rabbits or Santas


----------



## Zurgh

Eeew, whichever is smaller...


Bicycle with an armload of flowers uphill, or cruise on a motorcycle with a basket full of smoked smelt?


----------



## GothicCandle

bicycle.

parakeets or budgies?


----------



## Copchick

Budgie - just because I like how it sounds. Go on, say it out loud. 

Sunflowers or Roses?


----------



## Hairazor

Roses, red please

Skate board or skooter?


----------



## GothicCandle

skooter.

chick peas or garbanzo beans?


----------



## kprimm

chick peas

Monster mash or werewolves of London?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monster Mash!


little dog or big dog


----------



## Goblin

Big dog

Sledding or skiing


----------



## Hairazor

Sledding

swimming or boating?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhmmmmm.....love swimming....going with swimming...however boating is super fun too......but shoot...give me fins.....

Kissing or shaking hands??


----------



## RoxyBlue

That entirely depends on who the other party is



read a book on Kindle or read the actual physical book


----------



## Hairazor

Physical book

Tornado or earthquake?


----------



## Goblin

Tornado

Zombies or a nickel


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombies, because I could rent them out to movie producers for more than a nickel



orange or yellow


----------



## Copchick

Orange 

Crows or Turkey Vultures?


----------



## Hairazor

Crows

Pontoon or catamaran


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pontoon because it sounds so funny


vodka or whiskey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Vodka.....in the morning....in the afternoon....at suppertime...... (wait....too much Vodka?? And can it be Grey Goose?)

For Lunch: Soup and Sandwich or Vegetable Pizza?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Better a sausage & pepperoni pizza , with a beer.......

Grey Goose Vodka, or pâté made from a grey goose ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

vodka - mixes better with V8


carpeting or ceramic tile


----------



## Hairazor

Depends on the room, tile - kitchen, carpet - bedroom

Van or suv?


----------



## Goblin

Van

Scramble eggs or shot in the foot


----------



## Monk

eggs

Rum or run?


----------



## DocK

What do you think?









Stallone or Schwarzenegger?


----------



## Goblin

Schwarzenegger

Hairazor or a tootsie roll pop


----------



## Monk

tootsie roll pop

Grass or Gravel?


----------



## Hairazor

*Monk, speaking as myself, I would say wise choice ^*

Grass

Fun or games?


----------



## RoxyBlue

fun


pumpkin seeds or sunflower seeds (as a snack)


----------



## Monk

pumpkin, but only a few at a time


ocean or pool?


----------



## Goblin

pool

Copchick or a ham & cheese sandwich


----------



## Monk

Copchick


sit or stand


----------



## RoxyBlue

stand - better for your legs


buried in the ground or placed in a crypt


----------



## Monk

crypt


Canada or Mexico?


----------



## Goblin

Canada

Pet cat or a pet monkey named cheeto's


----------



## Ramonadona

pet monkey named cheeto's

deep fried or baked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love deep fried, but have to be sparing in that indulgence


open the windows or run the air conditioner


----------



## Monk

windows


sweep or mop


----------



## Goblin

sweep

Pumpkin5 or a new broom


----------



## Ramonadona

Pumpkin5

spotlights or ambiance lighting


----------



## RoxyBlue

ambience


apples or cherries


----------



## Copchick

Cherries!

Rocky Horror Picture Show or Young Frankenstein?


----------



## Evil Andrew

YF

Tim Curry in _It_ or _Red October _ ?


----------



## Goblin

It

Original Thing from Another world or the remake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kurt Russell 1982 version

_The Long and Winding Road_ or _Life in the Fast Lane_


----------



## Goblin

The long winding road

Summer or Autumn


----------



## Monk

Summer



Lemon or Lime?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's sherbet, lime


centipede or spider


----------



## Monk

spider


airplane or helicopter


----------



## Hairazor

Helicopter

mud puddle or frozen puddle


----------



## Monk

mud


clam or oyster


----------



## Zurgh

Oyster, particularly if very fresh and hot off the smoker... nomnomnom..

Glass or plastic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

glass


Family Guy or American Dad


----------



## DocK

Family Guy

MacGyver or The A-Team


----------



## Monk

A-Team


Betty Page or Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Ramonadona

Marilyn

Bruce Willis or Clint Eastwood


----------



## Monk

Bruce


Snow ski or water ski


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't do either, so I'll just say snow ski


baseball or football


----------



## Monk

football



suntan or sunburn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tan

Radiation burn or grease fire burn ?


----------



## Hairazor

Grease

Big Foot or the Loch Ness monster?


----------



## Goblin

Loch Ness monster

Step on glass or sit on a tack


----------



## Ramonadona

Ouch either way...but sit on tack...smaller puncture wound

Tender loin or hard boiled egg


----------



## Monk

egg


gas chamber or electric chair


----------



## Hairazor

I guess I'd prefer going out with a flash so electric it is

gummy worms or wormy gum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're both gross, but I guess I'll go with the gummy worms



new kitchen or new bathroom


----------



## Monk

kitchen


paper cut or rug burn


----------



## Copchick

Paper cut


Would you rather face a tornado or hurricane?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tornader 

Hide from the tornado in a culvert along a dirt road, or under an overpass ?


----------



## Hairazor

Culvert

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pepsi


cake or pie


----------



## Goblin

Cake

Cupcake or brownie


----------



## Monk

brownie


sweet or spicy


----------



## RoxyBlue

spicy!


formal dinner or backyard barbeque


----------



## Monk

BBQ


peas or carrots


----------



## Ramonadona

Peas

Chick flick or Shoot 'em Up


----------



## Goblin

Shoot em up

Pushups or setups


----------



## Hairazor

Situps

Hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## Ramonadona

Hot dogs...on the grill

Licorice or jelly beans?


----------



## Monk

jelly beans


twizzlers
red or black?


----------



## Alkonost

Oh black of course! Black licorice is one of my favorite candies so, that was easy.

Classic muscle cars or new sports cars?


----------



## Ramonadona

Classic muscle cars

Movie theatre or home movies?


----------



## Goblin

Movies at home

Tarzan or Cheetah


----------



## Monk

Cheetah


pelican or sea gull


----------



## RoxyBlue

sea gull - their call reminds me of the southern California beaches we went to when I was a kid


McDonalds or Burger King


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gross as it may be...McDonalds...sorry...it is a sin...but it is hard to beat a Mickey D's cheeseburger....just saying....(those tiny little dehydrated onions...)

Monkey Bread or Cinnamon Rolls?


----------



## Hairazor

Cinbamon rolls

Golf or tennis?


----------



## Monk

Golf


uphill or downhill


----------



## RoxyBlue

downhill, especially for sledding


Katharine Hepburn or Judi Dench


----------



## Hairazor

Dench

shop on line or at the mall


----------



## Monk

mall, I guess


detergent,
liquid or powder


----------



## Goblin

Liquid

Zombies eating your fingers or toes


----------



## Monk

toes


blood or guts


----------



## Hairazor

Blood, easier to replace

Drawn and quartered or keel-hauled?


----------



## Monk

keel-hauled


rats or roaches


----------



## Goblin

rats

Gilligan or The Sjipper


----------



## Monk

Gilligan


coconuts or pineapples


----------



## RoxyBlue

pineapples - easier to get to the part you can eat



New England winter or Southwest summer


----------



## Monk

SW Summer, I spent a few years in southern Arizona and LOVED it!


Cactus or pine tree


----------



## Goblin

Pine tree

Bewitched or I dream of Jeannie


----------



## Hairazor

Bewitched

Take dance lessons or Karate lessons?


----------



## Goblin

I just finished a mail order course in Dancing Karate

Elvira or Vampira


----------



## Hairazor

Elvira

Boris Karloff or Lon Chaney?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boris Karloff - the voice is what gets me


Starbucks or Seattle's Best


----------



## Monk

Starbucks


North or South


----------



## Goblin

South

13 Ghosts or Thirteen Ghosts
(Original) (Remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both good, but I'm going with the remake on this one.


sunny side up or scrambled


----------



## Monk

sunny side up


bacon or sausage


----------



## Goblin

Bacon

Ham or sausage


----------



## Monk

Sausage


chicken or turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Chicken

Leafy tree or Evergreen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

leafy (or deciduous, if you like the technical term)

wild violets or daisies


----------



## Monk

daisies


beard or mustache


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Beard (its very attractive)

Hawks or Buzzards


----------



## Monk

hawks


snails or slugs


----------



## Dark Angel 27

snails

Camels or Donkeys


----------



## Monk

camels


blue or gray


----------



## Dark Angel 27

gray

sting rays or sharks


----------



## Monk

sharks


North Atlantic or South Pacific


----------



## Dark Angel 27

South Pacific

Swing Set or Porch Swing


----------



## Monk

porch swing


hair spray or hair gel


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Plane or train


----------



## Monk

Plane


white wine or red wine


----------



## scareme

Red, it's prettier. Never drink the stuff.

Spiders or snakes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

snakes - they're so cool and not creepy


deck or patio


----------



## Goblin

patio

raw potato or raw carrot


----------



## Monk

carrot


salt water or fresh water


----------



## Goblin

fresh water

shark or whale


----------



## Monk

shark


grasshopper or cricket


----------



## Rahnefan

grasshopper

pirate or ninja


----------



## Hairazor

pirate

Rock or Roll?


----------



## RoxyBlue

rock


blue or yellow


----------



## Rahnefan

blue

seahorse or sawhorse


----------



## Goblin

seahorse

Curly, Larry, or Moe


----------



## Ramonadona

Curly

Imu or Ostrich?


----------



## Rahnefan

ostrich

snake or snape


----------



## RoxyBlue

snake


diamond or emerald


----------



## Spooky1

Emerald

Blister or splinter


----------



## Rahnefan

splinter

blood pudding or pooed bedding


----------



## Goblin

Never had either

Scrambled or fried


----------



## Ramonadona

Depends on my mood...mostly fried scrambled

Baked or raw?


----------



## Rahnefan

Baked

burnt to a crisp or bloody as heck


----------



## Goblin

burnt to a crisp sounds yummy!

Tarantulas in the kitchen or a cobra in the bedroom


----------



## Ramonadona

EEEEk! Tough choice there. Tarantulas...they're not deadly

Cardboard boxes or plastic milk jugs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

cardboard boxes - more useful for storing things


For a vegetable garden, tomato or peppers


----------



## Goblin

Down south we call them Tamaters

A cow in the living room or a horse


----------



## Rahnefan

Neigh

Ears full of sand or mouth full of soap


----------



## Goblin

Sand

Micheal Myers or Jason Vorhees


----------



## Ramonadona

Michael Myers

Cream puffs or garlic toast?


----------



## Goblin

Cream puffs

spider or grasshopper sandwiches


----------



## Ramonadona

Neither!!!

Easter or Christmas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Xmas

Key Master or Gate Keeper ?


----------



## Hairazor

Gate keeper

Ghost or witch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

ghost



pizza or spaghetti


----------



## Goblin

pizza

stupid or merely foolish


----------



## Ramonadona

merely foolish

Pochantas or Shrek?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pocahantas

New case or cold case ?


----------



## Rahnefan

new case

stormcloak or imperial?


----------



## Goblin

Imperial

shovel or rake


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shovel

Shovel head or pan head ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Crow or cackle


----------



## Monk

cackle


snapper or grouper


----------



## Evil Andrew

Grouper n chips

Snorkel or dive ?


----------



## Monk

snorkel


Atlantic or Pacific


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pacific - better beaches on that side of the country



whale or dolphin


----------



## Goblin

Dolphin

Motorcycle or a Chocolate Chip Cookie


----------



## Monk

cookie


window or door


----------



## Goblin

Most likely

Steam room or mud bath


----------



## Evil Andrew

Steam room

Steam rolled or steam cleaned ?


----------



## Goblin

Steam Cleaned

Run over by a steamroller in your bedroom or living room?


----------



## Hairazor

Bedroom, I'm probably already laying down and the mattress may absorb some of the impact

Live bait or lures?


----------



## Copchick

Wow, that's a hard choice. I'll go with live bait for now.

Discovering a toothless snake or a hairless spider in your closet?


----------



## Hairazor

Snake

Malt or shake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

malt


feta or mozzarella


----------



## Goblin

Mozzarella

Ride a camel or ride rhinoceros


----------



## Hairazor

Camel please

Bit by a rattler or squeezed by a boa?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to go with the rattler on this one and hope he had bad teeth


lily of the valley or fern


----------



## Goblin

Fern

Cobra or Black Mamba in your house


----------



## Monk

cobra


bite or scratch


----------



## Hairazor

Hummm, bite or scratch someone or they bite or scratch me? Either way I believe I'll go with scratch?

Race a car or race a motorcycle?


----------



## Monk

car


vertical or horizontal


----------



## Goblin

Horizontal

Cat or kitten


----------



## Hairazor

Kitten, that way you will have both because it will become a cat


Live in town or country?


----------



## scareme

Town, country would be to far to drive for take out.

Red, white or blue?


----------



## Goblin

Blue

Salute or wave


----------



## scareme

Salute

Navy or Air Force?


----------



## Goblin

Air Force

The great Pumpkin or Micheal Myers


----------



## scareme

The great Pumpkin

Paris Hilton or Kim Kardashian


----------



## Goblin

Only for target practice!

leeches or tics


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, leeches?

Broken toe or finger?


----------



## Goblin

Finger

skydive of scuba dive


----------



## Monk

I'm for SCUBA


blinds or curtains


----------



## RoxyBlue

blinds


oak or pine


----------



## Monk

pine


carpet or tile


----------



## scareme

Tile

Ginger or blonde?


----------



## Goblin

Blonde

Eat snails or eel


----------



## scareme

Snails

French or Irish food


----------



## Monk

Irish


Indian or Thai curry


----------



## highbury

Indian

Chocolate chips or Oreos?


----------



## Hairazor

Chips

Tom*a*to or tom*ah*to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tom*a*to

onion or zucchini


----------



## Goblin

Onion

Eat brains or drink blood


----------



## Monk

brains

day or night


----------



## Copchick

Day

Halloween 1978 or Halloween 2007?


----------



## Evil Andrew

78

Bedbugs or fleas ?


----------



## Hairazor

Icky choices, fleas

Disney land or Disney world?


----------



## Goblin

Disney World

Dracula's Castle or The Mummy's Tomb


----------



## Monk

Mummy


fish or fowl


----------



## RoxyBlue

fish


Crest or Colgate


----------



## Goblin

Crest

Asprin for pain or a ballpeen hammer


----------



## highbury

Aspirin, unless it's a headache

Chicken Nuggets or Onion Rings


----------



## Goblin

Chicken nuggets

Rise or shine


----------



## RoxyBlue

shine



rottie or doberman


----------



## Evil Andrew

dobie

Rotterdam or Dobie Gillis


----------



## highbury

Rotterdam

Sausage links or bacon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: BACON!!!!

oysters or clams


----------



## Hairazor

Oysters

Spray your weeds or whack them?


----------



## Spooky1

Spray (it lasts longer)

Thunder Storm or Snow storm?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thunder storm

Do or redo ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do

This or that?


----------



## Goblin

That

Pull or push?


----------



## Hairazor

Push

Fish or Golf?


----------



## Goblin

Fish

Fish stew or Turtle soup


----------



## Copchick

Turtle soup

Chocolate pie or chocolate cake?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!!

Beer or wine?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Popcorn of chips


----------



## Hairazor

Chips

Winter or Summer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

winter



roses or carnations


----------



## Goblin

roses

roses or potatoes


----------



## highbury

Potatoes

Goblin or RoxyBlue?


----------



## Hairazor

No way am I gonna pick between 2 Forum members 

BBQ pork or BBQ beef?


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue, oh wait, I mean, pork BBQ:googly:



high heels or flats


----------



## Goblin

neither

Roxy or pork BBQ?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm gonna go with - having a Pork BBQ and inviting Roxy

Fall in a pond with pirana or a pit with vipers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo - pork BBQ!:googly:

I'll go with the vipers. If I don't step on them, I should be fine....maybe.....



deer or moose


----------



## SterchCinemas

Moose


Bike or skateboard


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big Bike : ) 

Fast or Right ?


----------



## Hairazor

Now that I am a grown up I'll go for right, sigh!

Blue moon or Moon rock?


----------



## Evil Andrew

BM

Moon or be mooned ?


----------



## Hairazor

Be mooned, it's usually good for a double take

Fresh fruit or fresh vegie


----------



## Goblin

Fruit

Goblin or SUPER-sized Goblin


----------



## highbury

SUPER-SIZED!!!!!!!

Heat wave or heavy rain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

heavy rain - don't like hot weather



salamander or lizard


----------



## Goblin

lizard

Cobra or black mamba in your house?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cobra 

Clever or sly ?


----------



## Hairazor

Clever

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lime

Microscope or telescope ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, I want one of each

Red or Blue?


----------



## Goblin

Blue

Come back as a ghost or a poltergeist


----------



## Monk

poltergeist

sunshine or moonshine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Moonshine 

Gallon or half-gallon ?


----------



## Hairazor

Gallon please

Cook on a grill or over a campfire?


----------



## Goblin

Grill

Grave or mausoleum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mausoleum 

Debate or dictate ?


----------



## Goblin

debate

Tic Tac or Toe


----------



## Hairazor

Toe

Tree house or cabin in the woods?


----------



## Goblin

Tree house

Chased by a bear or a lion


----------



## awokennightmare

Bear

Atlantic Ocean or Pacific Ocean?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pacific

Cast adrift or marooned ?


----------



## Hairazor

Marooned

Snowball fight or dodge ball?


----------



## awokennightmare

Snoball fight

By sea or by air?


----------



## scareme

Air, it's faster.

Sing alone or in a group?


----------



## awokennightmare

Sing alone

Beer or Wine?


----------



## scareme

I'm a beer kind of girl.

A light gentle rain, or a thunder and lightning storm


----------



## awokennightmare

Thunderstorm so long as I have no plans

French fries or onion rings


----------



## RoxyBlue

onion rings


purple or lavender


----------



## awokennightmare

Purple

Ham or turkey?


----------



## Goblin

Both

Tomato soup or Oyster Stew


----------



## RoxyBlue

tomato soup with oyster crackers


ricotta or feta


----------



## Goblin

Neither

grill or stove


----------



## scareme

Stove, I can't start the grill

cake or pie


----------



## Goblin

Cake 

Hamburger or cheeseburger


----------



## Zurgh

Depends, but usually cheeseburger.

Formal or casual?


----------



## Hairazor

Casual please

Hippo or rhino?


----------



## Copchick

Rhino

Face Off veterans or the newbies?


----------



## CarolTerror

Veterans (at least - for the time being)

Dessert topping or floor wax?


----------



## highbury

What flavor is the floor wax?

4 Quarters or 10 Dimes?


----------



## spideranne

Quarters.

Pool or Hot Tub?


----------



## Goblin

Pool

Brains or blood


----------



## Hairazor

If I had brains I could figure out a way to get me some blood

Go to a hanging or an electrocution?


----------



## Goblin

Hanging

Have me bounce a rock or a bowling ball offf your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bowling ball, since I'm pretty sure you can't lift one high enough : )

Grow dreadlocks or shave your head ?


----------



## Hairazor

Shave, it'll grow back quicker than I can grow dreads

Eat glass or swallow nails?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Sunset or dawn


----------



## Death's Door

Sunset

Diner food or fast food


----------



## Hairazor

Diner

Watch boxing or wrestling?


----------



## Monk

boxing


ink, blue or black?


----------



## Death's Door

Blue

Dog lover or cat lover?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a dog so will go with that

Baked potato or french fries?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Baked, rubbed with salt and drenched with butter

Wild or mild ?


----------



## highbury

Wild!

Buffalo or BBQ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

BBQ 

Stop or drop


----------



## Goblin

Stop

Dinosaurs or Mickey Mouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

dinosaurs


play the tuba or play the piano


----------



## Death's Door

Neither - but I can tuna fish!

Night person or morning person


----------



## Hairazor

Night

Oysters or clams?


----------



## Zurgh

Oysters 


Robot or android?


----------



## Goblin

Androd

Lost in Space robot or Robby the Robot


----------



## Copchick

Lost in Space Robot - AKA: Robot B9

Chemistry or Algebra?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, I liked both, maybe chemistry has the edge

Run a marathon or climb a mountain?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Climb

Serenity or anxiety ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have the anxiety, would love the serenity

Blister or puncture


----------



## Goblin

Blister

Toad or frog


----------



## RoxyBlue

toad, although both are cute


burp or hiccup


----------



## Hairazor

Burp, lady like of course, it's usually one and done where the cursed hiccups can go on and on and on

A hug or a handshake?


----------



## Zurgh

Hugs



Pimento loaf on rye with swiss or a brand new chainsaw?


----------



## Goblin

Chainsaw

Ballpeen hammer to the head or the knee


----------



## MrGrimm

Knee, you can rebuild a knee...

Price is Right or Who's Line is it anyway?


----------



## Goblin

Price is right

Thrown from a plane or overboard


----------



## MrGrimm

oohhh... umm, overboard

Hockey or Baseball


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a sports fan either way, but I'll go with hockey because it has more action, plus I have great admiration for anyone who can manage to stay upright on ice


oak or maple


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oak

August or September ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

September


pepper or salt


----------



## Hairazor

salt, it's the spice of life after all

pump your own gas or let a gas jockey do it


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pump my own gas. (I haven't even seen a full service gas station in years. Do they even exist anymore?)

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bacon

Thin or deep dish ?


----------



## Hairazor

Thin

Flea market or antique store


----------



## Evil Andrew

Antique 

Paraguay or Uruguay ?


----------



## Goblin

Paraguay

Cheech or Chong


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cheech, if he brings along Donna

One scoop , chocolate dipped 

or

2 plain scoops ?


----------



## Hairazor

One scoop

Swim in a river or a lake


----------



## Goblin

lake

Swim with sharks or gators


----------



## MrGrimm

Sharks

Jason or Freddy


----------



## Goblin

Freddy

Lugosi or Lee


----------



## autumnghost

Lugosi

Abbott and Costello or the 3 Stooges?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love them both, but have to go with the Stooges


tea or coffee


----------



## MrGrimm

None! But if I have to, I'll take tea!

Squid or octopus?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Theater or dvd


----------



## Death's Door

That's a tough one because there are some movies I love to see in the theater. However, I will go with DVD.

Keeping with the movie theme -

Popcorn or nachos?


----------



## Hairazor

Nachos

Orange juice or grape juice?


----------



## Evil Andrew

orange


quit or lose the recall election ?


----------



## Goblin

Quit

Mummy or The Original Mummy


----------



## MrGrimm

Mummy

Tuna tacos or Turkey Hot dogs?


----------



## Lambchop

Turkey hot dogs.

Thin crust or thick crust.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thick

Talk or Do ?


----------



## Hairazor

Get er done

File your nails or clip them?


----------



## Goblin

Clip them

Bite your nails or bite your fingers off


----------



## RoxyBlue

bite the nails


motor boat or sail boat


----------



## Lambchop

Motor boat.

Vinyl or compact disc


----------



## highbury

No contest. VINYL!

Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dr

Skoal or Copenhagen ?


----------



## Copchick

Eww, yuck. I'll pick Copenhagen (Germany)

Swimming or running?


----------



## Goblin

Swimming

Bag of chips or eaten by a shark


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can I give the chips to the shark ?

Salsa with your chips, or guac ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not a big salsa fan so guac it is

Buy a book or check it out from your library?


----------



## Goblin

Library. Then if I like it I buy it

Ghost or goblin


----------



## Evil Andrew

ghost : )

Cliff dive or skydive ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. I don't like heights

Murder by axe or knife


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, knife?

Dumpster diving or landfill picking?


----------



## Copchick

Dumpster

East Coast or West Coast?


----------



## Goblin

East coast

Sink or swim


----------



## Evil Andrew

Swim 

Go with Captain Cook to Tahiti or with Lewis and Clark to Oregon ?


----------



## Goblin

Tahiti

Thrown overboard or off the train


----------



## Evil Andrew

Overboard

Tricks or Treats ?


----------



## Copchick

Tricks can get me treats. 

Reese's or Snickers?


----------



## Hairazor

Reeses

Earthquake or hurricane?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Earthquake 

Bongos or accordion ?


----------



## Hairazor

Bongos

liverwurst or summer sausage?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Summer Sausage

Reeses or Twix?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Reeses

Crazy Horse or Black Kettle ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Cracker Jacks or Fiddle Faddle


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sparkle !

Type or talk ?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Books

Rain coat or umbrella?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

Sharp Cheddar

Soda with ice, or without ice


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vamps

Hide or seek ?


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Lambchop

Cheez-its

Mounds or Almond Joy?


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor

DVD (don't have blu-ray)

Hamburger or hot dog on the grill?


----------



## RoxyBlue

burger


grill with gas or grill with charcoal


----------



## Evil Andrew

gas (the lazy answer)

gas or diesel ?


----------



## Hairazor

Gas

Stick or automatic vehicle


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Automatic

cotton or flannel sheets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how it's cold at the moment, I'll go with flannel


beer or wine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beer

Lager or Ale ?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Bacon or ham


----------



## scareme

ham, bacon makes me sick

soybeans or pumpkin seeds


----------



## Goblin

For eating or planting?

crowbar to the head or a ballpeen hammer


----------



## Copchick

Crow bar, as long as it isn't MY head.

Fireworks or sparklers?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fireworks

Hear the painful truth or bury your head in the sand ?


----------



## Hairazor

Truth no matter how it hurts

Upset stomach with ralphing or splitting headache?


----------



## Goblin

Headache

snake or spider in the bedrooom


----------



## scareme

snake, they are easier to find.

Put up the Christmas tree, or take down?


----------



## Goblin

Put it up

Melted cheese or melted chocolate.........in your shorts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chocolate ?










Email or Text ?


----------



## Lambchop

Text

Scan or fax?


----------



## Hairazor

Scan

Pie or cake


----------



## Evil Andrew

hmmm - the toughest question yet..... I want both, but will say pie

heat up your pie or eat it cold ?


----------



## Lambchop

Cold...with ice cream

Fruit Pop-tarts or chocolate fudge Pop-Tarts?


----------



## Goblin

Fruit

French fries or baked potato


----------



## scareme

French Fries 

Modern Art or Expressionism?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Expressionism

Monet or Manet ?


----------



## scareme

Monet, Beneath The Lilacs

Woody Guthrie or Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Guthrie

Jellyfish sting or baseball to the groin?


----------



## scareme

I've never had either, but I'm guessing the Jellyfish sting would not last as long. Especially if I had a friend around to pee on me.

Lost in outer space, or lost under the ocean?


----------



## Copchick

Lost under the ocean, as long as I have unlimited air tanks!

Lost in the Amazon or lost in the Sahara?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummmm, Amazon

Bungie jump from the Grand Canyon or parachute from a plane?


----------



## scareme

Parachute

For one year, can only watch cartoons or only watch the puppy super bowl?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cartoons


Calvin & Hobbes or Charlie Brown & Snoopy


----------



## Goblin

Calvin & Hobbs

Snoopy or Garfield


----------



## Hairazor

Snoopy

Batman or Scooby-Do


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwww, Scooby as long as I have 'The Mystery Wagon'

Snowmobile or Four Wheeler?


----------



## Hairazor

Snowmobile with the winter we have been having

Rocky Mountains or Appalachian Mountains?


----------



## highbury

Rocky, for sure.

Frostbite or sunburn?


----------



## scareme

sunburn

Broncos or Sea Hawks?


----------



## scareme

Sea Hawks

A prick from a thorn or a paper cut.


----------



## highbury

Thorn

November or February?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: February.....the whole five dollar foot long thing, you know....


----------



## Goblin

Yooooooo hoooooo Miss Five.........where's your this or that?


----------



## Lambchop

yooo hooo miss five.

Jack be nimble or Jack be quik?


----------



## Hairazor

Nimble

Rock or Roll?


----------



## Lambchop

Rock!!!!

Red wine on a hot summer day, or white wine on a cold winter night?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Red wine on a hot summer day

drinking in bars or having a drink at home


----------



## Spooky1

Home

Buffy the Vampire slayer movie or TV show?


----------



## Goblin

Tv show


Rocky or Bullwinkle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bullwinkle


crumpets or English muffins


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolid you say trumpets??? (oh...no...wait...crumpets) Ugh! English Muffins though are Yum, Yum!
A juicy kiss or a full hand slap?


----------



## graveyardmaster

A juicy kiss..


cook a special meal at home or take you partner out for a candlelight dinner


----------



## kprimm

Special meal at home


Kellogs pop tarts or Toaster Strudel?


----------



## scareme

Toaster Strudel

Goth or Steam-punk


----------



## Hairazor

Steam punk

Go to Ballet or Opera


----------



## scareme

Ballet, it's hard to sleep through an opera when they hit those high notes.

If you could only have one picture on your wall all year long, a picture of your family, or a Halloween picture?


----------



## Hairazor

Could we fix that by it being a Halloween picture of my family?

Socks or barefoot in your tennts shoes?


----------



## scareme

Are tennts shoes like tennis shoes? Then socks. If they are those canvas sandals, then no socks. 

Feed the wild birds in your back yard or don't want to attract the vermin that comes around when you put out seed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feed the birds (and automatically sings "tuppence a baaaaggggg")

squirrel or chipmunk


----------



## scareme

chipmunk, squirrel's are on my crap list

A movie you've heard good things about. But your DVD player is broke. Would you rather it be you can hear the movie but not see it, or see it but not hear it. And you can't say you'd just watch it on another machine. you have to pick one.


----------



## Hairazor

See, I'm a visual person

Dandelion wine or Violet jelly?


----------



## Goblin

Neither........I'm diabetic

Doughnuts or brownies


----------



## scareme

Neither........I'm diabetic

up at the crack of dawn or go to sleep at the crack of dawn?


----------



## highbury

Up at the crack of dawn lately. But during Halloween, it's go to sleep at the crack of dawn...

Your eggs: scrambled or sunny side up?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, I like both but today I'll opt for sunnyside up

School subject- Math or Science


----------



## Zurgh

Science!


Monotonous and long-winded talking snake or yodeling mollusk?


----------



## Hairazor

Ooohh, yodeling please

While giving a public speech, a big booger hanging out of your nose or your false teeth falling out


----------



## Copchick

Let's go for the hanging boogie.

Listening to "Tiptoe Through The Tulips" by Tiny Tim or listening to any Justin Beiber song?


----------



## scareme

Damn, hard choice. I guess Tim.

Eat eggs that have blood in them, or soft black potatoes?


----------



## Zurgh

Bloody eggs, scrambled...


Become a hemophobic vampire or a flea infested werewolf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with the werewolf because the fleas would only show up once a month:jol:


PB&J or tuna salad


----------



## Evil Andrew

PBJ 

cattle or sheep ?


----------



## Copchick

Sheep

Bathe your dog or go to the groomer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We don't need no stinkin' groomer for our dog


dog or cat


----------



## Hairazor

I love both but Sweetie hates cats so dog it is

Get asked out by a homeless person or a rich snob?


----------



## highbury

A homeless person would know all of the best parts of the city to explore.

The Exorcist or The Omen?


----------



## scareme

Don't hate me, but I haven't seen either. Which one done you want to take me to?

Oklahoma or Iowa? A question we all have to ask ourselves sometime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, probably Iowa because I like the song about it from "The Music Man" better than the title song of the musical "Oklahoma"


lizard or turtle


----------



## Goblin

Turtle

Fire ants or yellowjackets


----------



## drevilstein

fire ants, they're easier to avoid.

running into an ex, or their parents?


----------



## Hairazor

With a car? The ex!

Belly flop into the pool or bee sting?


----------



## Goblin

Belly flop

Chocolate or hit in the head with a hammer


----------



## highbury

It's close, but I'm going to go with chocolate...

Hamburgers or hot dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Like them both, but we'll go with hamburgers this time

Blazing Saddles or Young Frankenstein


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, toughy but YF by a stitch

Soup or sandwich?


----------



## Goblin

Sandwich

Pumpkin5 or a box od Dunkin Doughnuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

box od Dunkin Doughnuts

Poached eggs or scrambled eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Scrambled

Creme Brulee or Flan?


----------



## kauldron

Flan

Sardines or Pickled Eggs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like both, but let's say pickled eggs since it's still morning


carpeting or hardwood flooring


----------



## kauldron

Carpeting

Charmin or Scotts


----------



## Hairazor

Charmin

Steak overcooked or undercooked?


----------



## kauldron

A little undercooked for me

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Hairazor

Coke

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## kauldron

French Fries

Hamburgers or Hot Dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hamburgers


country cottage or city townhouse


----------



## kauldron

Country cottage

Mustang or Camaro?


----------



## Goblin

Mustang

Poison Ivy or Fire Ants in your pants?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmm - not sure why I'd put them in my pants...








so - Fire Ants

Search for treasure on Oak Island, or search for wrecked WWII ships in the Pacific ??


----------



## Hairazor

Oh goodie, treasure, Oak Island, please

Lost in the jungle or lost on a mountain?


----------



## Lambchop

Lost on the Mt. for sure.

1967 Corvette or 2007 Corvette?


----------



## Rahnefan

67 vette; then sell it and buy a Mustang

Orange Gatorade or green?


----------



## Lambchop

Green

Gibson Les Paul or Fender Stratocaster?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea who they are

Dracula or Frankenstein?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Dracula, Lugosi can't be beat. 

Pop or heavy metal?


----------



## Goblin

Pop

Godzilla or Rodan


----------



## kauldron

Definitely Godzilla 

SciFi or horror?


----------



## Hairazor

Horror, although some SciFi is really horrorific 

Step in dog poo or have a bird poo your hair?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Dog poo, I always wear flat bottom sandals anyway.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## Rahnefan

Beef

Breathe underwater or walk through walls?


----------



## Goblin

Walk through walls

Ghost or witch


----------



## Rahnefan

Ghost

X-ray vision or bullet-proof


----------



## Goblin

Bullet-proof

Hairazor or a chocolate doughnut?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't need a haircut at the moment, so I'll go with the chocolate doughnut:jol:

Valentine's Day or Fourth of July


----------



## Hairazor

Fourth of July

Caught in a giant spider web or quicksand


----------



## kauldron

Spider web

American Horror Story or The Walking Dead?


----------



## highbury

Right now, American Horror Story

Black ice or white snow?


----------



## Hairazor

Snow

Lose your sense of smell or taste?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how losing your sense of smell would also eliminate most of your sense of taste, I'll go with losing the sense of taste so I can at least still wake up and smell the roses

Go for a hike or ride a bike


----------



## Goblin

Hike

Santa Claus or The Easter Bunny


----------



## scareme

Santa Claus-because I get more from him.

North or South?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, have to say north because the south gets a bit too warm for me


California or Florida


----------



## scareme

Florida, it doesn't seem as crowded.

Live in the past or live in the future?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Past - the future always makes me think of _The Road_ by Cormack McCarthy

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898367/

Live in a future nuclear winter apocalypse, or a future zombie apocalypse ?


----------



## Hairazor

Zombies

Eat your weight in chocolate or cherries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chocolate. Yes, definitely chocolate

hot oatmeal or cold cereal


----------



## Goblin

Cold cereal

Pumpkin5 or a bag of oreos


----------



## Hairazor

Like that is a contest, P5 of course (especially if she brings a bag of oreos)

Get a Christmas present or give one?


----------



## Goblin

Give one

Dracula or The Wolfman


----------



## Evil Andrew

drac

Trap shoot dracula when he's a bat, or shave the wolfman ?


----------



## Hairazor

Trap shoot Drac

Stick your hand in a spider web with a bunch of recluse spiders or in a fish tank with piranhas


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the piranha tank. They're actually very shy fish:googly:

deviled egg or boiled egg


----------



## Hairazor

Both good but I'll pick Deviled

Stuck by Porcupine quills or cactus needles


----------



## RoxyBlue

cactus needles - easier to remove


zebra or rhino


----------



## Goblin

zebra

cash or check


----------



## Hairazor

To get, cash-to give, check

A rattle snake or a scorpion in your bed


----------



## Copchick

(Major body shudder) Oh wow...neither...okay, scorpion. He's smaller and could be easier to avoid and eventually catch. (Again, body shudder).

Oysters or snails?


----------



## Goblin

Oysters........in a stew

Swim with sharks or tap dance in a mine field


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Swim with sharks!

Acupuncture or a tattoo


----------



## Copchick

Tattoo! At least it's something pretty for the pain. 

Treadmill or elliptical?


----------



## deadSusan

Treadmill.

Chocolate pie or chocolate cake?


----------



## Hairazor

You are mean, making a person choose between chocolates but I'll take the pie

Paper cut or splinter?


----------



## Copchick

Paper cut (I'll glue it shut with super glue)

Mountains full of trees or a sandy beach?


----------



## Hairazor

I am a tree person so the mountains and trees, please

Rocket trip to the moon or submarine to the deepest spot in the deepest ocean


----------



## deadSusan

Oooo...those are great Hairazor...I'll choose the ocean journey.

In keeping with the travel theme....Everglades or Grand Canyon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everglades


Pot roast or filet mignon


----------



## deadSusan

Filet mignon.

Roses or daisies?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Roses for the wife. 



Motorcycle trip, or Winnebago trip?


----------



## Hairazor

Winnie please

Orange juice or tomato juice?


----------



## scareme

OJ

Black or red licorice


----------



## deadSusan

Red 

Trex or stegosaurus?


----------



## Lambchop

Trex

Black shoes, white pants or white shoes, black pants?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yikes.....black shoes with white pants!! 



Bit by a shark, or a tiger?


----------



## deadSusan

I guess shark?!

Potato salad made with mayo or German potato salad?


----------



## Lambchop

With mayo.

Cleaning a litter box or scooping lawn poop?


----------



## highbury

Litter meow box.

Yard work or laundry?


----------



## deadSusan

Yard work.

Pecans or walnuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Pecans

bowling or tennis


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Bowling


Hiking or biking?


----------



## Lambchop

Hiking

Strait shots or beer bongs?


----------



## Goblin

Neither. Diabetic

Vampires of zombies


----------



## deadSusan

Zombies

Hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## Goblin

Iced

Hairazor or a bag of chips?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I for sure would take the bag of chips

Muffin or Cupcake


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Muffins are awesome....big blue berries, and a light sugar frosting!!!



Steak or lobster?


----------



## Lambchop

Steak

Cowboy boots or combat boots?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Combat boots....wore them for many years in the army.


Skydiving or white water rafting?


----------



## Goblin

Death by drowning.....er.....rafting

Haunted house or haunted cemetery?


----------



## deadSusan

Cemetery

Gold or silver?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Gold



Vampire or werewolf?


----------



## highbury

Werewolf, of course!

Color or black and white?


----------



## Lambchop

Color

Scuba diving or sky diving?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Skydiving....mastered it long ago.


Cupcakes or brownies?


----------



## Lambchop

Cup cakes.

Oktoberfest or St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## Hairazor

Oktoberfest

Fish with real worms or lures


----------



## Lambchop

Lures.

The power to stop time or the power to be invisible?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Stop time.


Ford or Chevy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll have to say Chevy because my dad was a fan


Lost in Space or Star Trek


----------



## Spooky1

Star Trek (The Original)

Firefly or Castle


----------



## highbury

I've heard that Firefly is pretty good...

Poison Ivy or Mosquito Bites


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mosquito bites...they don't last for days on end....I hate poison ivy!!!(actually poison oak, but it's all the same!!)

A day out on the beach, or out fishing on a boat?


----------



## Lambchop

Day on the beach.

Pine trees or palm trees?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pine trees - love the smell


almonds or pistachios


----------



## deadSusan

I really like both, but I'll say pistachios since I don't eat them that often.

Basil Rathbone or Benedict Cumberbatch? (Or heck anyone else that played Sherlock?)


----------



## Lambchop

Basil Rathbone.

Benny Hill or Monty Python


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Benny Hill


Bob Dylan or Jerry Garcia?


----------



## Goblin

Bob Dylan

Svenghoulie or Elvira


----------



## Hairazor

Elvira

Kayak or canoe


----------



## Goblin

Canoe

Howlin Mad Jack or a bag of corn chips


----------



## Hairazor

Howlin mad jack of course, who I am sure, will share his corn chips

Strawberry or banana


----------



## RoxyBlue

strawberry


puppy or kitten


----------



## Goblin

Can't I have both? Kitten

cobra in the bathroom or tarantula in bed


----------



## Hairazor

Cobra

Surf or Turf


----------



## Goblin

Surf

Run with scissors of a chainsaw


----------



## Lambchop

Scissors

Charlie and the chocolate factory or Willie Wonka and the chocolate factory?


----------



## deadSusan

Willie Wonka!!!

Ice cream cones or snow cones?


----------



## Lambchop

Ice cream cones

Breast and wing or leg and thigh?


----------



## Hairazor

I go for the dark meat so leg and thigh

Potato salad or coleslaw


----------



## Goblin

Don't eat either

Oreos or doughnuts


----------



## Hairazor

Not overly fond of either but if I can dunk in milk I'll go for Oreos

Onion dip or ranch dip?


----------



## Goblin

Onion dip

Cobra or rattlesnake in your bed?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Neither sounds like the better option, but cobra it is. 

Old and wise or young and dumb?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old and wise, since I'm already there


purple or red as a hair color


----------



## Hairazor

Today I'll say purple

Chili with or without meat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Without is fine by me

onion or garlic


----------



## SterchCinemas

Onion

Walking or driving?


----------



## Goblin

Driving

Chocolate bar or hit in the head with a shovel


----------



## Hairazor

This is a tough one but Chocolate is edging to the win

Mouse or touch pad for your laptop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mouse - I'm much more proficient with it.


Christmas party or New Year's Eve party


----------



## Goblin

Christmas party


Ate by zombies or sharks


----------



## Zurgh

What ever gets me first.


Bricks or blocks?


----------



## Goblin

Bricks


Cheese or a ballpeen hammer to your head


----------



## Hairazor

Cheese please

Painted exterior of your house or siding?


----------



## Goblin

Both...........Painted siding

Hairazor or a cheeto of your very own?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor, of course, as my own personal hairdresser:jol:


Read a book or watch a movie


----------



## Zurgh

Book!


Sleep in or go to bed early?


----------



## Hairazor

Sleep in

Waltz or Tap dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waltz


shovel snow or rake leaves


----------



## Zurgh

Rake leaves, as snow here is a myth.


Big breakfast or big dinner?


----------



## Lambchop

Big dinner.

Itchy pillow, soft blanket or soft pillow itchy blanket?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I'll take the soft pillow, I can always sleep without the blanket....

Glass of wine...or no glass of iwne......wait...what????


----------



## Hairazor

no glass of iwne, first time for everything, heehee

Hockey or Ice Dancing


----------



## RoxyBlue

hockey


Irish coffee or mimosa


----------



## Monk

Irish coffee


Whiskey or Rum?


----------



## Hairazor

Rum

Morning person or night owl


----------



## Monk

Night

airplanes or helicopters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Helicopters are definitely cooler



French toast or waffles


----------



## Hairazor

French toast slightly edges out waffles

Amazing Race or Survivor


----------



## Goblin

Survivor

A cookie or a shovel to the head


----------



## Hairazor

Since I can't be sure the shovel is clean I'll take the cookie

Paper or plastic at the grocery store


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paper, of course

Watch a Tim Burton movie or a Mel Brooks movie


----------



## Monk

Tim Burton


Red or Blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

blue


spend the day at an amusement park or a zoo


----------



## Monk

Amusement park

Irish or Italian?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If we're talking food, Italian.


Cheese or no cheese on your burger


----------



## Hairazor

Cheese please

Bat or rat running amuck in your house


----------



## Goblin

My muck has been broken so they're out of luck

Zombies or vampires break into your house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vampires - at least you can have an intelligent conversation with them


opera or Broadway musical


----------



## Goblin

Broadway musical

Gomer or Goober Pile as a house guest


----------



## Monk

Gomer

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Goblin

Superman

Cookie or a ballpeen hammer to the head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cookie, unless the hammer is made of chocolate, then the hammer:googly:


Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Goblin

Saturday


Halloween or Day of the dead


----------



## Monk

Halloween

iphone or android?


----------



## Hairazor

Have an android so will stick with that

Shower or tub?


----------



## Monk

Shower

Long hair or short?


----------



## Goblin

With gray hair? Short


Hairazor or clam chowder


----------



## Hairazor

I'm taking the clam chowder!!!

Rainbow or fog


----------



## Monk

fog

trout or salmon


----------



## Hairazor

Trout edges out salmon

Frog legs or Escargot?


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Potted meat or deviled ham?


----------



## Monk

potted meat

red or blue?


----------



## Hairazor

RED!!!

Pine tree or Oak tree in your yard


----------



## Goblin

Oak. More Halloweenish

Skeletons or zombies in your haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Skellies

Sit on Santa's lap or catch a Leprechaun?


----------



## Monk

Leprechaun

Cold coffee or warm milk?


----------



## Hairazor

Warm milk

Hot air balloon ride or bungee jump?


----------



## scareme

Hot air balloon

Tornado or hurricane?


----------



## Hairazor

Hurricane, usually more advanced warning

Hot tub or Sauna?


----------



## Monk

Hot tub

sing or dance?


----------



## Goblin

Dance in a hot tub

Pickles or a rattlesnake in your bed


----------



## Monk

Pickles

Coffee: Hot or Iced?


----------



## Goblin

Coffee gives me heartburn

Doughnut or cupcake


----------



## RoxyBlue

cupcake


robin or blue jay


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, a blue jay cause they are less seen around here

Hamster or gerbil


----------



## Zurgh

Both are delicious! Er, I mean hamster.:googly:

Mask or make-up?


----------



## Hairazor

Make-up no contest

Bit by a dog or a cat?


----------



## Monk

Cat

stub big toe or little toe?


----------



## Zurgh

Big toes now. Little ones broken way too many times.


Radioactive marmoset infestation or swarm of levitating voles with influenza interrupting your picnic?


----------



## Hairazor

Voles, always the voles

type with your feet or using a pencil in your mouth?


----------



## Monk

definitely the pencil

water in your ear or smoke in your eyes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

water in the ear


golden retriever or German shepherd dog


----------



## Goblin

A german shepard that retrieves gold


Dodge ball or cannonballs


----------



## SterchCinemas

Cannonballs so I can destroy my enemies muahahahaha

Pirhannas or sharks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Piranha - they fit in the frying pan more easily


Cheez-It or Goldfish crackers


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, hard one, cheez-its

Walk on the Moon or bottom of the Ocean?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Walk on the moon

Mac and cheese or pizza


----------



## Zurgh

Pizza

Chainsaw duel or blowtorch fight?


----------



## Goblin

I've never seen chainsaws duel before so I'll go with door number one

Chicken pot pie or blow up your kitchen?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm, chicken pot pie....no question....

Roller Skates or motorcycles?


----------



## Hairazor

Skates

Breakfast in bed or breakfast at Tiffanys


----------



## scareme

Tiffanys, breakfast in bed is highly overrated. 


Going to bed early or sleeping late. (You can't say both)


----------



## Monk

sleeping late

taking a nap on a couch or recliner?


----------



## Hairazor

Recliner

Cross country train trip or ocean cruise


----------



## SterchCinemas

Cross country train 

Country music or metal music


----------



## Monk

metal

tree or cactus?


----------



## SterchCinemas

tree

pumpkin pie or chocolate cake?


----------



## Hairazor

The cake for sure

Debit card or Credit card?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Debit card, probably, though it's close.

Fake blood or fake wound?


----------



## Hairazor

Either being fake is better than being real but I will go with the blood

A Hawk or an Eagle


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Hawk, ideally red-tail

Sea turtle or desert tortoise?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Sea turtle

Blueberry or raspberry?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Raspberry

Twinkies or doughnuts?


----------



## Hairazor

Doughnuts

Chew through leather or plastic?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Plastic would be so much easier.

Skinny jeans or tight leather pants?


----------



## SterchCinemas

skinny jeans

Netflix or tv?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Netflix

High school or middle school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's been so long, it's hard to remember either We didn't have middle schools where I grew up so I'll go with high school.


purple or orange


----------



## SterchCinemas

Orange (my favorite color!)


Skeletons or ghosts


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Skeletons

Halloween or Halloween sales


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Halloween?

California or New York?


----------



## Monk

California

Fresh or Salt water?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sit-ups, easy

Antman or Giantman?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Antman

Huskies or german shepherds?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Huskies!

Blonde or brunette?


----------



## Goblin

Redhead

Chocolate or a crowbar


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate

Read the book or see the movie of it


----------



## Zurgh

Book, always book.


meats or vegetables?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Vegetables, I don't eat meat.

Greek yogurt or regular yogurt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Greek yogurt is just regular yogurt with the water wrung out I usually eat regular yogurt.


cashews or pistachios


----------



## Hairazor

cashews

Daylight savings time YES or NO?


----------



## SterchCinemas

More time during the day is pretty nice, honestly.

The Munsters or The Addams Family?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

The Munsters, but I don't know much about either.

Psycho or Scream?


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't one often beget the other?:googly: Psycho

Have the power to read the minds of clams or be able to command the will of tadpoles?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Command the will of tadpoles seems to be more useful lol

A spoon or a fork as a hand?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

A fork. Would probably be scarier.

Live in a house at the bottom of the sea, or the top of Mt. Everest (both fully safe)?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Top of Mt. everest

Swim in a pool full of chocolate pudding or a pool full of vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Hairazor

Gotta go for chocolate

3 legged cow or 2 headed pig?


----------



## SterchCinemas

2 headed pig

Mustard smoothie or pickle pie?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Pickle pie, I guess...

Own three skyscrapers or a private island?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Private island - don't care for heights and there would be all those windows to wash, too


Danny Elfman or John Williams to compose the soundtrack for the movie about your life


----------



## Goblin

John Williams

French fries or a croquet mallet to the head?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh, let's say French Fries


Feeding the ducks or eating duck?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Eating duck (liver). Extremely tasty if prepared correctly. 

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Shaken, not stirred (lol)

Be given 10,000,000 dollars right now or 1,000 dollars a week for the next 15 years?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ehh... I'll take the 10mil now and let the government take half. Still better off than $1,000 a week for 15 years. 

Lump sum or annuity payment


----------



## RoxyBlue

lump sum

beach vacation or mountain vacation


----------



## Hairazor

Tough choice, right now with winter staring at us maybe a warm beach vacation

Morning person or night owl


----------



## Goblin

Hoo! Hoo!


Hairazor or a doughnut


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, I'm Hairazor and I'll take that doughnut

Cook out on a grill or over a campfire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grill, unless it's s'mores, in which case you get the most authentic taste with a camp fire.


poodle or German shepherd dog


----------



## Spooky1

Not even close, German Shepherd Dog!

Hide in the barn with all the chainsaws or hide in the cemetery?


----------



## Hairazor

Cemetery for sure

Hide in the basement or attic?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Attic. Basements are terrifying.

Opera or regular play?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Regular play


coffee with cream or black


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Black coffee.

Green tea or black tea?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't care for tea of any kind

Clip your nails or file them


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clip first, then file.

Retire to Florida or Maine


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm in Florida so retire to Maine. Actually years and years ago I fell in love with a little island in Casco Bay (Cliff Island) that I read about in Yankee Magazine. I don't know why it appeals to me so much, even now. I'm still on their email list. It will never happen, just a pipe dream but if I ever win the lottery I'm there.

Same question (until someone feels it's time to change it). Retire to Florida or Maine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maine. It's too hot and humid in Florida for my tastes.

cockroach or centipede


----------



## Hairazor

Well yuck but centipede by a foot

Zip line or bungee jump


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Zip-lining definitely. I would love to go zip-lining in the Amazon Rainforest. I would never ever, ever go bungee jumping, just the idea scares me. 

Same question: zip-line or bungee jump?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Bungee jump....it's an elastic cord...can't break right?

Bagel or Croissant?


----------



## Hairazor

Croissant

Onion or Tomato on your burger?


----------



## GothicCandle

onion. I hate tomato.

burger or hot dog?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Burger. I wouldn't mind a Five Guys right now.

Lemonade or soda?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lemonade, but not too sweet


banana split or ice cream soda


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, soda by a tinsy bit

Gloves or Mittens


----------



## Johnnylee

Gloves

Driving or Riding shotgun?


----------



## Hairazor

Riding shotgun

Shotgun or rifle


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Rifle - increased accuracy.

Riding horseback or bike?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Not

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Goblin

Tea

Ghost or goblin?


----------



## Hairazor

Why Goblin of course

drag race or off road race


----------



## Lizzyborden

Off road race

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Hairazor

Oranges

Make a Birthday card or buy one


----------



## Lizzyborden

Buy one though I would love to have the time to make them

Baked or fried?


----------



## Hairazor

Baked (except French Fries)

Wallpaper or paint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paint - easier, cheaper, quicker


polka or waltz


----------



## Lizzyborden

Would have to be waltz. A little Olga goes a loooong way! 

Coke: Cherry or Vanilla?


----------



## Hairazor

Cherry

Wear socks with you shoes or not


----------



## Lizzyborden

Yes, definitely socks

Ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Hairazor

Ketchup

River or pond


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A River I think. River's are so interesting and _useful_.

Water skiing or jet skiing?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll say jet

Ping pong or badminton


----------



## Lizzyborden

Badminton 

Camping under the stars or in a tent?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh that's a thought, but due to all the rain lately I'll say tent

Door bell or Door knocker


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Door bell but it's broken so I wish I had a door knocker.

Mittens or gloves?


----------



## Hairazor

Mittens

White bread or wheat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wheat

coffee or tea


----------



## Hairazor

Neither

Dracula's castle or Batman's cave?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, not great at either one, so let's go with darts because there's the added spice of danger associated with them

orange juice or V8


----------



## Hairazor

OJ

Make a Snowman or Snow angel


----------



## Goblin

Snowsman…...Not as cold.

Rollerskate or hit in the head with a ballpeen hammer


----------



## Hairazor

No ballpeen hammer so I'll go with rollerskate


Shot or pill


----------



## RoxyBlue

pill


Dinner with Hugh Jackman or that Aquaman guy.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Not familiar with either one, but the Aquaman guy is posing with a trident so I’ll choose him. 

Ozzy or Barry Manilow


----------



## Hairazor

If we could just get them rolled into one


The weather, too hot or too cold


----------



## Lizzyborden

Too cold. I can always wear layers

Snow cone or ice cream cone?


----------



## Hairazor

Ice cream


Text someone or email them


----------



## Lizzyborden

Email. I’m in the boonies. 

Butter or margarine


----------



## Hairazor

Butter


Paper or plastic at the check out counter


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paper


big dog or little dog


----------



## Hairazor

I'll say little since that is what I have

One story house or two


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, let's see, when the knees start to give out in my old age, I'll likely have to go with a one level house

Speaking of houses: Cape Cod or Victorian


----------



## Hairazor

Victorian

Go to a Music concert or a Play


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That's a toughie....but I think I'm going to go with Play. We keep a season subscription to a local Theatre and I love it!

Hourly wage or salary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If there's overtime, then hourly

baked potato or french fries


----------



## Hairazor

Baked


Butter or sour cream on the above baked potato


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Always _both_ butter and sour cream on a baked potato. If I'm feeling gluttonous (which is pretty much always these days) I also want green onion, cheese and bacon. I love baked potatoes but I haven't had one in about six months. Just reading the question made me hungry.

Wine or beer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Beer but I don’t drink any more( I also don’t drink any less)


Chips or nachos with your beer?


----------



## Hairazor

Nachos


Float down a lazy river or raft down wild water


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Again both. I pick rafting down a wild river. I've always wanted to do that.


Home cooked dinner or eating out at a restaurant?


----------



## Hairazor

Home cooked

Read the book or see the movie


----------



## Lizzyborden

Read the book.

Study or cheat?


----------



## Hairazor

Study

Be in a Parade or watch a Parade?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Ugh... neither

Ski or ride a sled?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sleds. I tried to ski once. Not fun.

Gi Joe or Green Army Men


----------



## Lizzyborden

Green army men 

Wine or beer?


----------



## Hairazor

Wine


Eat out or take out


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Mostly depends on my mood but I'm going to say eat out. It's nice to just sit, relax and chat...enjoy dinner without having to cook, clean up and take care of others.

Shop online or at a mall?


----------



## Hairazor

We don't have a mall here so online it is

Grow your plants from seeds or buy already blooming


----------



## Lizzyborden

Seeds

Flowers from a florist or pick your own?


----------



## Dreadmakr

From the florist, I have a black thumb when it comes to growing flowers.


Chocolate of vanilla


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate 



Charlie Brown and Snoopy or Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Dreadmakr

Charlie Brown and Snoopy



Car or truck


----------



## Goblin

A car.

A twinkie or hit in the head with a tire iron


----------



## Hairazor

Both so tempting, Twinkie


Spider or snake for a pet


----------



## Dreadmakr

Spider of course.
It would fit in so well with my Halloween display theme.


Hamburger or hotdog


----------



## Hairazor

Hamburger


Paper or plastic?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Plastic

Haggis or Meatballs


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, meatballs you Scottish Devil 

Walk to work or roller skate to work


----------



## graveyardmaster

Walk to Work

Red sauce or Brown sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red, because I’m assuming you mean something like spaghetti sauce.

French toast or pancakes


----------



## Hairazor

French toast for sure

Pierced ears or not?


----------



## Spooky1

Not, had a girlfriend once who wanted me to pierce an ear. Nope

candle or lantern


----------



## Hairazor

Lantern

Wild flowers or garden flowers?


----------



## Goblin

wild flowers taste better
dead flies or dead spiders in your soup?


----------



## Hairazor

There's a reason I am not big on soup

Thunderstorm or Blizzard


----------



## Goblin

Blizzard

Hornets or yellowjackets


----------



## Hairazor

Bumble bees

Pogo stick or unicycle


----------



## Goblin

Pogo stick

Would you rather be abducted by aliens or a serial killer?


----------



## Hairazor

Aliens

Burial or cremation


----------



## Goblin

Gee.......they sound so good! Burial, but only if I'm dead!

Eat 10 pounds of candy corn or 10 candy apples?


----------



## Hairazor

Candy apples

Shoes with socks or sockless


----------



## Goblin

Socks

Would you rather be a vampire or a werewolf?


----------



## Hairazor

Vampire

Umbrella or Rain coat


----------



## graveyardmaster

Umbrella

mince and tatties or haggis


----------



## Hairazor

Mince & tatties

Gloves or mittens


----------



## Goblin

Gloves
Toast or muffin


----------



## Hairazor

Toast

Root beer or real beer


----------



## Goblin

Root beer

Hit in the head with a claw hammer or a ballpeen hammer?


----------



## Hairazor

Ballpeen

Run a mile or swim a mile


----------



## Goblin

Either one would kill me......swim

Fight one zombie or a group


----------



## Hairazor

One

Sing or whistle


----------



## Goblin

Sing

haunted house or cemetery


----------



## Hairazor

Haunted House

Eyebrow ring or nose ring


----------



## graveyardmaster

nose ring
Haggis or Blood Pudding


----------



## Goblin

Neither.......on blood thinners

Fly a plane or fly a kite?


----------



## Hairazor

Kite

Eat Spaghetti with a spoon or a knife


----------



## Goblin

Don't like spaghetti

Twilight Zone or Night Gallery


----------



## Hairazor

Ohh, tough choice

Mow grass or shovel snow


----------



## Goblin

I'm not allowed to do either......bad heart
Godzilla or King Kong


----------



## Hairazor

King Kong

Play Clue or Yahtzee


----------



## Goblin

Ckue

Ghost or Goblin as a house guest


----------



## Hairazor

Ghost

Read a book or listen to a book


----------



## Goblin

Talking books are sooooooooooooooo boring! Read it

Drown in water or drown in quicksand


----------



## Hairazor

Quicksand, might give you more time for help

Step on Legos or in a bloody pool of water


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Quicksand, might give you more time for help
> 
> Step on Legos or in a bloody pool of water


Did you kill somebody? 

Hit an iceberg or a land mine


----------



## Hairazor

Iceberg

Roller skate on rocks or ice skate on an icy hill


----------



## Goblin

Ice skate
Juggle hornet nests or bugs in your shorts


----------



## Hairazor

Juggle

Hankie or Kleenex


----------



## Goblin

Kleenex......no laundry

Eaten by a dinosaur or a shark


----------



## Hairazor

Dino

Tub or shower


----------



## Goblin

Shower, easier to get out of

Kolchak or Twilight Zone


----------



## Hairazor

Twilight Zone

Buffet or Sit down at a restaurant


----------



## Dreadmakr

Buffet

Ice cream sundae or bananna split


----------



## Goblin

Sundae

Up with the chickens or out like a light


----------



## Hairazor

Out

Mustard sugar sandwich or ketchup pickle sandwich


----------



## Goblin

Can't have either because of the acid

Ride with the Headless Hosreman on in the Coach De Baur (Death Coach)


----------



## Hairazor

Headless

roller skates or ice skates


----------



## Goblin

Roller skate

Halloween or Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Halloween

Dandelion wine or Dandelion salad


----------



## Goblin

Neither

Chicken or turkey


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Turkey, I just like the taste better.

Wine or beer?


----------



## Hairazor

Wine

Shoes that lace up or slip ons


----------



## xredge

Slip ons, bad back but winter laces but pretied (LOL)

car or suv?


----------



## Hairazor

Suv

Stung by a wasp or a fire ant


----------



## xredge

Wasp

mice or ant problem


----------



## Hairazor

Ant

Fence or hedge


----------



## xredge

Fence, as I have one (not cheap) LOL!

Perennial or Annual


----------



## Hairazor

Perennial

Weed whack or weed killer


----------



## xredge

Tough do both, go weed killer easier along fence lines

Gas or electric weed whacker


----------



## Hairazor

Electric

Hamburger or hotdog


----------



## xredge

Hamburger

Charcoal or gas


----------



## Hairazor

Charcoal

AM or FM radio


----------



## xredge

FM

CD or digital


----------



## Hairazor

Digital

Tacos or Burritos


----------



## xredge

Burritos

Chicken strips or nuggets


----------



## Hairazor

Strips

Paint your walls or wallpaper


----------



## Goblin

Paint
Spider or scorpion


----------



## Hairazor

Scorpion

Drill your tooth with no pain killer or stitches with no pain killer


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OUCH, I don't know, both sound awful. Stitches with no pain killer. You didn't say how many...so two stitches on my big toe, lol.

Crappy job or unemployment paycheck?


----------



## Hairazor

Crappy job while I look for one less crappy

Flag stone walkway or cement walkway


----------



## xredge

Flagstone

Cement or paved driveway


----------



## Hairazor

I have gravel so either would be a step up, I guess I'll pick paved

Grow your own plants from seed or buy already blooming


----------



## xredge

Buy plants but not yet blooming, I actually have gravel to but redoing it this year, but probably with crushed asphalt

Raised garden or regular ground garden.


----------



## Hairazor

Raised

Shake or malt


----------



## xredge

Shake

Chocolate or Strawberry


----------



## Hairazor

Chocolate

Hot chocolate or Hot toddy


----------



## xredge

Hot Chocolate, sort of basic and like things more straight up

Moonshine or Whiskey


----------



## Hairazor

I rarely drink but I would give Moonshine a go

Clip your nails or file them


----------



## xredge

Clip, Don't ever think I've filed them.

long or short nails


----------



## Hairazor

I love them long but not practical for me

Ride a pig or kiss a goat


----------



## xredge

Kiss a goat , reminds me of a song, LOL

Ride a horse or atv/utv


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ride a horse, no doubt.

Bag lunch or order out


----------



## Hairazor

Order out

Fancy dress party or backyard BBQ


----------



## xredge

Backyard BBQ

Charcoal or Gas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Easy, charcoal.

Hmmm...Whitman's chocolate bunnies or Russell Stover?


----------



## Hairazor

Whitman

Hacker movie or Mystery


----------



## xredge

Mystery

Action or Comedy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Umm, toughie. I love both, it really depends on my mood. Both at once is awesome.

Candles or leds?


----------



## Hairazor

LEDs because of the safety

Canoe or Kayak


----------



## xredge

Kayak, but depends on how many and other variables.

Fast or Easy going river?


----------



## Hairazor

Easy

Hang clothes out to dry or dryer


----------



## xredge

Dryer

Gas or electric dryer


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Electric, just because I don't think I've ever had a gas anything.

Winter or Summer?


----------



## Hairazor

I prefer Spring and Fall but I guess Summer

Superman or Spiderman


----------



## xredge

Superman

Marvel or DC


----------



## Hairazor

I'm just going to throw DC out there

Pancakes or waffles


----------



## xredge

Pancakes unless frozen then waffles

Scratch or premade mix


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Scratch always.

Banana or blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh the agony of choices, banana

Throw rotten eggs or rotten tomatoes?


----------



## xredge

eggs, tomatoes can also get you messy

Chocolate Chip or Banana Chocolate chip muffins


----------



## Hairazor

Banana choc chip of course

Coffee or tea


----------



## xredge

Coffee, but do both but tea is more cold and unsweetened

Cake or Pie


----------



## Hairazor

Cake if I must choose

Clip or file your nails


----------



## xredge

Clip, have never filed my nails, unless my wife has done it for me but don't remember, LOL

Brush or comb for hair


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Brush, I have very long thick hair and a comb would take forever. I only comb if I have a snarl.

Are you high or low maintenance?


----------



## Hairazor

Low

Butterflies or bumble bees on your flowers


----------



## xredge

Bumble Bees

Mosquitoes or Flies


----------



## Hairazor

Flies

Rock concert or Opera


----------



## xredge

Rock Concert, closest I'm been to an Opera is the Theatre production of the Phantom of the Opera, actually seen it with the original singer can't remember now if Paul Stanley (Kiss) couldn't do it that night or had to cancel. But have seen it a couple of times second time up close at the Fantagious theatre in Toronto when it was coming to an end. Was so close one of the props ended up behind me.

Concert seating: general admission or seats


----------



## Hairazor

Seats

Go to the top of Mt. Kilimanjaro or to the bottom of the Mariana Trench


----------



## xredge

Mt. Kilimanjaro

Scuba diving or Snorkeling


----------



## Hairazor

Snorkeling maybe

Mayo and radish sandwich or mustard and sugar sandwich


----------



## xredge

I guess Mayo and radish, neither sound appealing

peanut butter and Mayo sandwich or Mayo sandwich


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Neither of those sounds appealing either. Hmm....I guess just a mayo sandwich.

Peanut butter and bacon (yum) or peanut butter and Vidalia onion? (my Father used to love those, lol).


----------



## Hairazor

Pb and bacon

Bacon or sausage


----------



## xredge

Bacon

Pancakes with Green onions or red onion, grandfather used to get them with both just like an apple, LOL!


----------



## Hairazor

Green if I have to choose

Read a book or read it on a tablet


----------



## xredge

Book, Tablet to hard to see in the sun. I'm ADHD, so basically the only time I really read is when camping and only good in the morning when all by myself wife not a morning person, Afternoon, evening tinkering with stuff, by campfire on phone playing games. 

Gas or wood firepit? now that gas is getting more popular, actually myself have both.


----------



## Hairazor

Wood

Toasted marshmallows, just browned or charred


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I like my marshmallows a little charred, which is odd because with most things I _do not_.

Steaks...rare or well done?


----------



## Hairazor

Medium rare please

Walk in the woods or walk at the beach


----------



## xredge

Both, woods mostly though. Don't like walking on the beach unless early morning hours or late evening, older I get less sun I like in the summer.

Walk around the neighborhood or drive to a park.


----------



## Hairazor

Park

Hard ice cream or soft serve


----------



## xredge

Hard

Cone or cup


----------



## Hairazor

Cup

Morning person or Night owl


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been asking myself this; I used to love my mornings but now that I've been working 3 - midnight for the last few years, I'm staying up later and later (earlier and earlier?). I think I'm a morning person who misses her mornings.

Are you a hoarder or a minimalist?


----------



## Hairazor

A bit of a Hoarder

Buy plants or grow from seed


----------



## xredge

Plants,

Garden soil or Top Soil


----------



## Hairazor

Garden for plants

Do you say Soda or Pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soda, and I haven’t had one in years

a day at the beach or an evening on the town


----------



## Hairazor

Beach

Mice or bats in your house


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Bats. I say this out of ignorance of which would be more destructive to my house and because ever since I saw a photo in National Geographic of one bat coaching another bat how to give birth, I find them adorable. Maybe I could build them a bat house and get them out of my house that way.  Also I haven't actually seen a bat in decades. When I was a kid I found a bat in our attic. I captured it, put it in a cage and kept it as a pet until my Father found out; he was not happy, lol.

Would you rather fly a car in the air or drive a car on the ground?


----------



## Hairazor

Ground, please

Peanut butter or cream cheese on celery


----------



## xredge

Peanut butter, never tried cream cheese on celery

Baby shortcut carrots or regular carrots for snacks 

Bats are great just not in the house they eat mosquitoes, you see them come out at dusk flying all around like birds. Have a small problem (huge) with mosquitos like basically pretty much in the woods have a small lake a short distance from me to the side and just to the side of the woods overgrown brush and then a pond.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Just for snacks? baby shortcut carrots. Normally though I will purchase regular carrots because they last longer and I can use them for cooking or snacks.

Cherry tomatoes or grape tomatoes?

Have to say I'm still thinking about bats and why haven't I seen any in Florida? I'm going to have to research it.


----------



## Hairazor

Cherry tomatoes

Bats are just fine outside but not if one zooms you in your house (speaking from experience)


----------



## xredge

Or stuck to your house and partially alive, they are mean little critters at least this one but I guess you would be if not doing to well. I did peel it off and place back into the woods.
You forgot to add something

Spray your lawn for weeds or just natural


----------



## Hairazor

(I'm pleading senior moment!!)

Spray

Cold cereal or oatmeal for breakfast


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Honestly I almost never eat breakfast and when I do it's usually eggs, vegetables, fruit. I do eat cold cereal from time to time; usually some sort of non sugared Chex, or Cheerios. I love oatmeal, or did until two years ago when I found bugs from a container I had just bought from the store. Grossed me out so bad, I haven't had it since. Maybe soon.

Perennials or annuals?


----------



## Hairazor

Perennials

Snake bite or spider bite


----------



## xredge

Spider bite

Horsefly or Bee sting/bite


----------



## Hairazor

Horsefly

Ride in a two seater plane or a helicopter


----------



## xredge

Helicopter

Small scale Prop or Jet plane for travel


----------



## Hairazor

Zip line or bungee jump


----------



## xredge

Zip Line

Zip Line above water or land


----------



## Hairazor

I did land

Snails or beetles for lunch


----------



## xredge

Beetles more protein, LOL

Chocolate cockroach or scorpion


----------



## SterchCinemas

Scorpion, less creepy somehow lol

whiskey or beer? (having a few drinks tonight lol)


----------



## Hairazor

Whiskey

Superman or Batman


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Batman. Superman annoys me a little bit; I don't know why.

Robin or Lois Lane?


----------



## Hairazor

Lois Lane

Thirst quencher: Juice or Pop


----------



## xredge

Pop, Juice has to much sugar

Coffee or Tea


----------



## Hairazor

I don't care for either so maybe coffee

Splinters or blisters


----------



## xredge

Splinters, but metal ones are really painful

Paper cuts or cut with a knife


----------



## Hairazor

Paper

Lost in fog or blizzard


----------



## xredge

HMMM hard one have done both, both with no real visibility maybe only a couple of feet. But guess would say fog not as slick.

Freezing rain or snow


----------



## Hairazor

Snow

Vampire or Grim Reaper at your door at Midnight


----------



## xredge

Vampire

Crusader or Barbarian


----------



## Hairazor

Crusader

WWI or WWII


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Really? Both were so horrific; I don't know how to answer. WWII, more people died.

Bowl of your favorite ice cream or ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Hairazor

Bowl

Soup or salad as a starter at a restaurant


----------



## xredge

Typically salad, once in a while soup, depends restaurant also

Prefer restaurant with salad bar or just a prepared salad


----------



## Hairazor

Prepared, if I want to wait on myself I will eat at home

Fast food restaurant or fancy sit down restaurant


----------



## xredge

How Fancy? Would say Sit down preferred

Mexican or Chinese restaurant


----------



## Hairazor

Chinese for sure

Basketball or football to watch


----------



## xredge

football for sure

baseball or golf to watch


----------



## Hairazor

I guess if I have to choose, baseball

BBQ ribs or wings


----------



## xredge

If i have to ribs, 

Beef Brisket or Pulled pork


----------



## Hairazor

Oh the decisions, brisket

Sky diving or bunjee jumping


----------



## xredge

Neither, have a thing about heights and feeling secure. Half say Bunjee jumping a not as high 

Parachuting from plane or a building/Bridge/cliff


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Parachuting from a plane. I'm assuming the scenario is the plane is going to crash and I have no choice. I am never going to parachute off a building or cliff for fun, lol. 

Purebred dog or cat or scruffy American shorthair cat, mongrel dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Lately my dogs have been rescues, so I'll go with scruffy

Super hot outside or super cold


----------



## xredge

Super cold, I'm sick I like the cold.

Sit in the sun or shade over 80 degrees


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh gawd,,,,shade over 80 degrees. I have no desire to sit in the sun unless I have a hat and a heavy umbrella . Hello skin cancer.

Pass away at home or at a nursing facility?


----------



## Hairazor

Home

Frog legs or escargot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I haven't tried either one but I understand both taste like chicken and both are served with lemon and garlic so escargot...it sounds nicer.

Easy one: Chicken or Steak?


----------



## Hairazor

Steak

Riding the rapids or snorkeling


----------



## xredge

That's a hard one, used to snorkel all the time and was thinking about getting my scuba license at one point. rapids daredevil junkie in me wants to do that.

BBQ - burgers or chicken


----------



## Hairazor

Burgers but I wouldn't turn down chicken

Oreos, dunk in milk or just scarf them down as is


----------



## xredge

If the milk is there.

Oreos, pull them apart and eat the filling then the cookie part or eat them whole


----------



## Hairazor

Whole 

Dribble cup or Whoopie cushion to prank friends


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You know I have never tried or been the recipient of either. Hmm, now I want to try them both; I think I'll start with the dribble cup.

Freaked out more by cockroaches or leeches?


----------



## Hairazor

Roaches

Get a tooth pulled or get stitches for a deep cut


----------



## xredge

Tooth pulled, gas and numb it all up don't feel it until afterwards.

Scarp that draws just a little blood, Bandage or no Bandage


----------



## Hairazor

No (Is that a new Avatar)

Receive cut flowers or potted flowers


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I would appreciate either but potted flowers...I like to plant them.

Swimming pool or ocean?


----------



## Hairazor

I've never been in the ocean so I'll pick that one

Syrup or powdered sugar on your waffels


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Maple syrup on my waffles, always, lol.

Cheesecake or carrot cake?


----------



## Hairazor

Decisions -- cheese cake, no wait carrot cake, no wait cheesecake, no wait

Tablet or PC


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

PC, specifically laptops. I like having a keyboard and enough memory to download stuff.

Oak tree, or Maple tree?


----------



## Hairazor

Maple if I must choose

Superman or Batman


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Tough one. I'm not superhero fan, but when I was a kid I'd have chosen Superman. Now? Probably the Dark Knight. I'm into darker things now than when I was a kid.

Warm white lights, or cool white lights?


----------



## Hairazor

Warm

Glo in the Dark or Black Light


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Definitely black light, and I'm not even a child of the 60s. I'm a kid from the 80s/90s. Black lights are just so frickin' cool. I'm a sucker for a black light in a haunt.

Creepy Halloween atmosphere/haunts/movies, or slasher and gory atmosphere/haunts/movies?


----------



## Hairazor

Creepy

Salem Ma or New Orleans LA for a vacation


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Tough one! Probably New Orleans because the graveyards are said to be fantastically creepy. Salem would be cool, but I probably wouldn't have the same creepy feel seeing iconic witch locations. Maybe some would be in tune with that, but not sure I'd pick up it. Old graveyards are always creepy. 😁

Vampires or werewolves?


----------



## Hairazor

Vampires

Socks or no socks with shoes


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Socks! 

If you get seconds, do you focus more on the turkey or stuffing?


----------



## Hairazor

Stuffing

Turkey or Ham for T-day


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Always Turkey!

Prime rib and Yorkshire pudding or Ham for Christmas?


----------



## Hairazor

Prime rib

Bonsai tree or Cactus


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Absolutely Bonsai tree. I don't have one, but really don't like the desert.

1969 Corvettes or 1967 Mustangs?


----------



## Hairazor

67 Mustang

Merry go round or slide at the park


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Gonna hafta say merry go round. I loved running around it as fast as I could, jumping on and daring the centrifugal force to try and spin me from it. It was even more fun to jump on, quickly lay on your back and stare at the sky going round and round. A slide? Ummm, climb to the top, push down and 4 seconds later after a slow decent to the bottom, it's over. 😁 Now had you said swing sets... that would've been a harder decision. It's also a ton of fun jumping off a swing at the highest you can get it too. 🤣 Somehow I feel a girl/woman would've had a different take on all of those experiences.

Live in concert... comedians, or musicians?


----------



## Hairazor

Comedians

Blackbirds baked in a pie or wormy apples


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Blackbird singing in the dead of night!

Seinfeld or Everybody Loves Raymond?


----------



## Hairazor

Raymond 

Gloves or mittens


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Males can't wear mittens once they reach double digits in age. It's forbidden.

Mohawk or mullet?


----------



## Hairazor

Mohawk

Clip or file nails


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I do both: clip and file.

Trim your own hair or go to a Salon?


----------



## Hairazor

I am a hairdresser so mostly do my own

Go to a parade or be in a parade


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Yikes. Neither? But that's not the game, so I guess be in a parade. Bad choices tho considering all the murders at parades recently. Both happened really close to me, so I'm still a little sensitive.

Basketball, or ice hockey?


----------



## Hairazor

To play or watch, Basketball in either case

Bungee jump or sky dive


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I guess I gotta say sky dive. I'm too afraid of someone miscalculating the proper length of bungee. 😁 

Ray Charles - America the Beautiful, or John Philip Sousa - Stars and Stripes Forever?


----------



## Hairazor

Stars and Stripes Forever, we played that at some point during every concert when I was in High School, had to have it memorized

Tea or Coffee


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

_(Those two 4th of July songs are my favorites of all the old traditional ones.)_
Definitely coffee because I hate tea, but I drink coffee very rarely.

White Christmas lights, or multi-colored?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ohhh I love both but I'm going to go with multi-colored. I really _love_ colored lights!

Eggnog or Hot Buttered Rum?


----------



## Hairazor

Hard choice -- Egg Nog

Butter or Peanut Butter on your toast


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Butter!

Peanut butter and jelly, or peanut butter and Nutella?


----------



## Hairazor

Jelly

Rocky or Bullwinkle


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Never really watched it, but Bullwinkle seemed more likeable. 😁 

Beard or clean shaven?


----------



## Hairazor

Clean

Gravy or sour cream on baked potato


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sour cream...yum.

Heaven or Hell?


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Which do we want, or which is likely? 🤣 Hoping for heaven, but I don't think it's in the cards. 🤣 

At home big screen with surround sound, or theater?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh tricky...I prefer the theater by far but going to say at home big screen because I haven't been to the theater in years and I watch movies/TV at home almost every day.

Would you rather live 100 years in the future or 100 years in the past?


----------



## Hairazor

Future, guess I'm adventurous

Snake or tarantula for pet


----------

